# News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM: "Wir würden gerne ohne Kopierschutz auskommen"



## System (15. Oktober 2008)

*News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM: "Wir würden gerne ohne Kopierschutz auskommen"*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,663607


----------



## L3kz (15. Oktober 2008)

Nee klar Jonny Boy, gibt ja jetz keine gecrackte Version von Spore. Dank DRM, näch?


----------



## Propagandhi (15. Oktober 2008)

*ergänztdenText* ... Und dieses Problem konnte auch DRM nicht lösen...


----------



## March20 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

wenn schon ein sprichwort, dann bitte "das zünGlein an der waage"


aber zum thema:

ich hatte nie probleme mit Mass Effect,....

nur leider bringt der KS auch keine sicherheit vor raubkopien.
sollten lieber das geld sparen und die games billiger machen


----------



## High-Tech (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

DRM hilft ja wirklich viel... Spore war 1 Tag vor Verkauf schon cracked 

Nur ne billige Ausrede meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## gc2 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

der schuss ging dann aber irgendwie nach hinten los:
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,659963/News/Auf_Rekordkurs_Mehr_als_500000_illegale_Downloads_von_Spore/


----------



## Raptor (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Tja und wieder biegt sich EA die Welt so wie sie sie gerne hätten:


> Wir implementierten eine Form von DRM, die rund 99,8 Prozent aller Spieler nicht bemerken würden


Also diese Zahlen bezweifle ich absolut. Mal davon abgesehen das warscheinlich jeder Spieler merkt dass er das Spiel Online aktivieren muss (okay ich vermute er meint vermutlich das viele die Aktivierung nicht als DRM erkennen).


----------



## Aithir (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ist schon lustig, die Zahlen von Kritikern werden klein gerechnet, während bei der Schätzung der Anzahl von Raubkopien der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt sind. 

Es lächerlich zu behaupten DRM würde Raubkopien verhindern oder würde EA davor schützen.  

Und den Handel im großen Stil mit Gebrauchtware zu stoppen ist DRM auch nicht nötig.

Stolz darauf zu sein, daß man den Spieler hintergeht und verhindert, daß die mitbekommen, was sie sich da auf ihrem Rechner holen und erst nach der dritten Aktivierung merken, daß jetzt der teure Anruf bei der Hotline fällig ist, ist ja wirklich sehr human.


----------



## Calyptratus (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Ach das kotzt mich langsam an - die Raubkopierer sind wirklich das EINZIGE offizielle Argument für DRM, welches in diesem Fall leider nutzlos ist (siehe: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,659963/News/Auf_Rekordkurs_Mehr_als_500000_illegale_Downloads_von_Spore/ ). 
Was soll man da noch zu sagen? Was soll das ständige Mantra? Wollt ihr mich verarschen?


----------



## t0rs0 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Kopierschutz überflüssig ist. Raubkopien wird es immer geben. Man sollte eher weiter im Multiplayer Bereich weiter entwickeln, denn da herrscht großes Potential. Wenn man es schafft, dass nur Spieler, die das Spiel gekauft haben online spielen können und der Multiplayer Teil eines Spieles gut gemacht ist, dann wird sich das Spiel auch trotz Raubkopien gut verkaufen. Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür ist Call of Duty 4. Die meisten die ich kenne haben es wegen dem genialen Multiplayer gekauft.


----------



## Vidaro (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

nur das gerade ein solcher Kopierschutz genau das gegenteil bewirkt und die leute erstrecht zu den Raubkopien lässt! das is einfach die falsche sache!!

zumindest wenn DRM könnten sie ja immerhin es so wie bei FarCry2 die aktivierungen wieder zurückbekommt aber das machen sie ja auch nicht!

und komischerweise so spiele die überhaupt keinen Kopierschutz haben und hatten wie Oblivion oder sins of Solar Empire haben sich sehr sehr gut verkauft vor allem letzteres war ein überraschungshit!
denke es bringt mehr den preis des spiels bei maximal 40€ zu belassen (und ned für 50-60€) und ohne kopierschutz veröffentlichen das würden dann bestimmt eher die leute kaufen wie ein bescheuerter kopierschutz und dafür dann noch 50€+ zahlen


----------



## FakeTheFake (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

DRM ist mitnichten dazu geeignet, die Raubkopierer aufzuhalten! Es geht einzig darum, die Rechte der (ehrlichen) Konsumenten zu restriktieren. Ich zweifle auch ernsthaft an, dass die Publisher DRM wirklich als Schutz gegen Raubkopien einsetzen bzw. ansehen.

Wer mehr dazu erfahren möchte, klickt hier -> DRM.info

Ich werde mir jedenfalls weder DRM-verseuchte Musik, noch Computerspiele zulegen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Ich habe vollstes Verständnis dafür, wenn jemand sein Produkt schützt, nur darf das nicht zu lasten des ehrlichen Käufers sein. Denn der ehrliche Käufer hat dann den Ärger am Hals, während der Raubkopierer für sein tun sogar noch bestätigt wird, uns auslacht und sich die Spiele weiter saugt, ohne diese ganzen Probleme zu haben. Und sofern sich das nicht ändert, wird man die Raubkopierproblematik nie in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				t0rs0 am 15.10.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Kopierschutz überflüssig ist. Raubkopien wird es immer geben. Man sollte eher weiter im Multiplayer Bereich weiter entwickeln, denn da herrscht großes Potential. Wenn man es schafft, dass nur Spieler, die das Spiel gekauft haben online spielen können und der Multiplayer Teil eines Spieles gut gemacht ist, dann wird sich das Spiel auch trotz Raubkopien gut verkaufen. Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür ist Call of Duty 4. Die meisten die ich kenne haben es wegen dem genialen Multiplayer gekauft.





schön- und was ist mit titeln, die nicht primär von ihrem mp- part leben bzw naturgemäss gar keinen besitzen?
oder sollen adventures und sp- rollenspiele bspw damit dann  der geschichte angehören?

ich bin sehr wohl für einen kopierschutz, allerdings für einen solchen der auch wirkt -zumindest ggü der masse- und den  ehrlichen käufer nicht unnötig gängelt. 
ob es den auf pc geben kann, ist `ne andere frage.

bereits jetzt kann man ja spiele streamen und das könnte sogar einen (fast) perfekten schutz ergeben, wenn man das mal zu ende denkt....


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				t0rs0 am 15.10.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Kopierschutz überflüssig ist. Raubkopien wird es immer geben. Man sollte eher weiter im Multiplayer Bereich weiter entwickeln, denn da herrscht großes Potential. Wenn man es schafft, dass nur Spieler, die das Spiel gekauft haben online spielen können und der Multiplayer Teil eines Spieles gut gemacht ist, dann wird sich das Spiel auch trotz Raubkopien gut verkaufen. Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür ist Call of Duty 4. Die meisten die ich kenne haben es wegen dem genialen Multiplayer gekauft.



Dass ein Online Modus allein dazu reicht, ist immer noch eine Mär die leider überhaupt nicht (mehr) stimmt. Denn selbst die ganzen Online Spiele oder gar Online Rollenspiele werden leider mittlerweile von vielen illegal gespielt. Also auch das schützt schon lange nicht mehr vor Raubkopierern.


----------



## DaStash (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 15.10.2008 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ist das nicht der Sinn und Zweck, dass ich um ein ehrlich gekauftes Spiel zum laufen zu bekommen, in einer illeganen Szene suchen muss. Und ob du einen Crack oder nicht benutzt, juckt den Publisher nicht, ABER du hast das Spiel dann gekauft und somit den Kopierschutz unterstützt, ob du es willst oder nicht. Deswegen ist das Beste immer noch ein Boykott.



Nur mal so ein kleiner rechtlicher Hinweis. Dies Szene an sich und der jeweilige Crack ist nicht illegal, sondern lediglich das Umgehen des Kopierschutzes. 

Zu dem Boykott kann ich nur folgendes sagen.
Meiner Meinung nach nur effektiv, wenn man damit EA in ernste Umsatzschwierigkeiten bringt, was jedoch, siehe aktuelle Verkaufscharts, entgegen dem hier oft suggeriertem, nichts bringt.

Des Weiteren wird ja der Boykott anscheind von vielen nur als Vorwand genommen, um sich das Spiel anschliessend illegal zu besorgen, so nach dem Motto, dass hat EA nun davon. Genau das konnte man BSP: auch ein paar Beiträge weiter oben von einem hier schreibenden Foristen lesen.   
Wenn schon unbedingt Boykott, dann auch per Definition und nicht Selbstauslegung 

MfG


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 15.10.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren wird ja der Boykott anscheind von vielen nur als Vorwand genommen, um sich das Spiel anschliessend illegal zu besorgen, so nach dem Motto, dass hat EA nun davon. Genau das konnte man BSP: auch ein paar Beiträge weiter oben von einem hier schreibenden Foristen lesen.
> Wenn schon unbedingt Boykott, dann auch per Definition und nicht Selbstauslegung
> 
> MfG



Klar das auf jeden Fall. Denn wenn man es sich auf der anderen Seite laden würde und die Downloadzahlen in die Höhe schnellen, schießt man sich als Spieler wieder ein Eigentor, weil sie dann wieder sagen können: "Schaut nur wie die PC Spieler saugen, daher brauchen wir solchen Kopierschutz!" Wenn Boykott, dann muss man auch ganz darauf verzichten.


----------



## moskitoo (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Mir wäre das ja alles relativ egal, hatte bis jetzt auch noch keine größeren Probleme mit einem Kopierschutz. Nur befürchte ich dass in 2-3 Jahren die Aktivierungsserver abgeschaltet werden, und meine erworbene software somit wertlos ist.

Und ja ich spiele auch gerne mal wieder Spiele die ich vor 2-3 Jahren gekauft habe.


----------



## scalelll (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Das wird immer amüsanter: "manche von ihnen stiften Unruhe und protestieren dagegen."

Die Deppen sollen kaufen und die Klappe halten - etwas frei übersetzt 
Zum glück haben wir ne Demokartie. Der Typ erinnert mich an Schäuble. Das Volk (die Kunden) verarschen und belügen nach Strich und Faden.

Na wenn der große Herr schon zu Wort kommen muss, freuts mich, dass das Thema doch weltweit soviel Wellen schlägt.


----------



## WhisperingBlades (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Wenn der monetäre Aufwand, welcher seitens der Hersteller betrieben wird um Raubkopien über hochentwickelte Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu verhindern (welche sich letzten Endes doch als sinnlos erweisen) statt dessen in Konzepte für eine optimalere Entwicklung \ Vertrieb des Produktes investiert wird, welcher sich letzten Endes im Verkaufspreis niederschlägt ... vielleicht würde man diese Diskussion nicht führen ... oder nicht so heftig.

Letzten Endes stehen einer vernünftigen Lösung zwei Probleme im Weg :
Die schier endlose Gier der Hersteller und die sehr dumme Meinung vieler Leute, für eine wertvolle Leistung/Produkt  nichts bezahlen zu müssen ....


----------



## JayDaGee (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Lächerlich. Aber alleine Tatsache, dass der Chef dazu einen Kommentar abgibt zeigt, dass das Thema auch beim Boss angekommen ist.

Amüsant wie dieser versucht, die Unruhe auf ein paar wenige zu schieben.

Mich stört, dass ich einen Onlineanschluss brauche oder die Hotline anrufen muss zum aktivieren. Ganz zu schweigen von den anderen "Einschränkungen".

Der Ehrliche ist der Dumme, ganz toll.

Wenn man dann auch noch hört das bei manchen Spielen dieser "Schutz" auf den Konsolen KEIN Thema ist, fühle ich mich doppelt verarscht.

Für mich steht fest, dass alleine durch SecuRom einige Titel nicht mehr gekauft werden.


----------



## scalelll (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				WhisperingBlades am 15.10.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Letzten Endes stehen einer vernünftigen Lösung zwei Probleme im Weg :
> Die schier endlose Gier der Hersteller und die sehr dumme Meinung vieler Leute, für eine wertvolle Leistung/Produkt  nichts bezahlen zu müssen ....



Ich denke das Thema ist viel zu komplex um das noch zu überblicken. Die meisten, die DRM nicht schlimm finden oder sich mit vermeintlich schwächeren Varianten abfinden denken zu kurzfristig oder nur in ihrem derzeitigen Interesse.

Die Gefahr, dass wenn sich dieser erste DRM Ansatz  durchsetzt, eine der nächsten Stufen sein wird, dass man Games nur noch mieten kann, ist nicht weit hergeholt. Weg vom Sammlerobjekt und hin zum Wegwerfartikel. 

Man versucht  hier meiner Meinung die selbe Verblödungstaktik fürs Volk, wie bei 9/11 wo anschliessend jede weitere Restriktion mit Terrorismusbekämpfung begründet wird. Nur sinds hier die Raupmordkopierer.
Ok, jüngere können das ggf. nicht nachvollziehen, das kann ich verstehen.


----------



## KrischanLP (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				JayDaGee am 15.10.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ehrliche ist der Dumme, ganz toll.



Ist der ehrliche Kunde bei der Musik/Videoindustrie schon lange 
Deine MusikCD darfst du nicht einfach so in MP3 Dateien umwandeln wenn die CD einen Kopierschutz hat. Abspielen im PC geht bei einiges auch gar nicht erst.
Hast du die CD runtergeladen hast du keinerlei Beschränkungen  Der ehrliche ist der Dumm...

Bei den Videos gibt es "netterweise" am Anfang diese tollen "Raubkopiererspots" die man auch mit der Fernbedienung nur selten überspringen kann! Selbst auf DVDs ohne Altersbeschränkung hatte ich das schon gesehen... versuch mal einem Vierjährigen klarzumachen warum der Papa im Gefängnis sitzt. Oder gar den Sinn des Spots "Aber mein Raubkopierer hat den schöneren Arsch".

Musik CDs boykottiere ich seit langem, DVDs so gut es der kleine zulässt eben.
Sollte das bei Spielen jetzt auch Überhand nehmen, werden halt nur noch selektiv Spiele gekauft die sowas nicht haben (Blizzard z.B.)


----------



## pleX (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Das ist ja ein ganz besonders heller Kopf.
Leider hat er nicht bedacht, dass Securom kein Hinderniss für dumme Raubkopierer ist, die bemerken diesen nichtmal...

Die einzigen die Securom abkriegen sind WIR, die ehrlichen Käufer!

Wenn man mich fragen würde, soltle man den Schlaukopf da gegen nen Praktikanten tauschen, der etwas mehr Zeit zum nachdenken hat.


----------



## scalelll (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				pleX am 15.10.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja ein ganz besonders heller Kopf.
> Leider hat er nicht bedacht, dass Securom kein Hinderniss für dumme Raubkopierer ist, die bemerken diesen nichtmal...
> 
> Die einzigen die Securom abkriegen sind WIR, die ehrlichen Käufer!
> ...



Das weis der schon, aber der muss ja den Investoren schon mal ganz leicht nahelegen warum die Bilanz noch mehr in den Keller rutscht/rutschen könnte. So ein träger verein merkt erst paar Monate  später wie tief sie ins Klo gegriffen haben. Der EInzelhandel hat vorbestellt wie immer, wenn dann die retouren höher ausfallen, nach Monaten, dann wachen die erst richtig auf. Aber dann ist natürlich wieder der RAUPKOPIERER schuld (war klar,gell?).


----------



## Boesor (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				scalelll am 15.10.2008 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> pleX am 15.10.2008 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder aber, ein ganz verwegener Gedanke, die Erwartungen von EA, Ubisoft etc erfüllen sich und die Abverkäufe laufen gemäß den Erwartungen, was daran liegen könnte das das ewige Gemecker einiger Forenuser und Hardcorespieler den Markt schon lange nicht mehr bestimmt.

Diskussionen wie diese sind alt, die wurden mit einer ähnlichen Heftigkeit auch über Steam geführt. Und, welch Überraschung, Steam gibts immer noch, es wächst sogar und es scheint irgendwie nicht der hier ständig prophezeite monetäre Reinfall geworden zu sein.

Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier, das wird sich bei DRM auch wieder zeigen, wenn auch nicht bei allen (was natürlich deren gutes Recht ist)


----------



## scalelll (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 15.10.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Diskussionen wie diese sind alt, die wurden mit einer ähnlichen Heftigkeit auch über Steam geführt. Und, welch Überraschung, Steam gibts immer noch, es wächst sogar und es scheint irgendwie nicht der hier ständig prophezeite monetäre Reinfall geworden zu sein.
> 
> Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier, das wird sich bei DRM auch wieder zeigen, wenn auch nicht bei allen (was natürlich deren gutes Recht ist)



Du hast hier vollkommen Recht. Es ist halt so, das sich viele keine Gedanken machen "was" sie kaufen. Für mich als Sammler würde Steam niemals in Frage kommen. Auch nicht, weil ich zu viele Firmen kommen und gehen gesehen habe.
Der Hauptgrund ist eigentlich, dass ich das maximalste für mein Geld bekommen möchte was möglich ist. Und das widerspricht sich dann mit Steam oder DRM Gängelungs Spiele.
Vor paar Wochen hätet auch niemand geglaubt das die ganzen Banken hops gehen könnten. Nur, ich persönlich habe keien Lust auszuprobieren, was mit meinen Games passiert wenn ein Downloadanbieter über den Jordan geht, das brauch ich nicht


----------



## DaStash (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				JayDaGee am 15.10.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich stört, dass ich einen Onlineanschluss brauche oder die Hotline anrufen muss zum aktivieren. Ganz zu schweigen von den anderen "Einschränkungen".


Aber für Onlinespiele brauchst du auch deinen I-Net Anschluss und die Hotline musst du NUR anrufen, wenn es nicht mehr funktioniert, wie bei anderen Produkten auch. Wo also ist das Problem, ich verstehe das nicht?

Wenn in den ganzen Beiträgen mehr über die datenschutzrechtliche Problematik, die der Kopierschutz mitsichbringt, diskutiert werden würde, dann wären die ganzen Echauffierungen ja noch verständlich. Aber so??!!  

MfG


----------



## Raptor (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 15.10.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 15.10.2008 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Szene nicht der Crack soweit ich weiß schon. Die Szene wird aber als illegal angesehen bei vielen Firmen der Musik- und Spieleindustrie. Wenn du einen Crack verwendest und benutzt umgehst du den Kopierschutz womit du eine Urheberrechtsverletzung begehts. Deswegen ist die Verwendung eines Cracks auch illegal.


----------



## DaStash (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				scalelll am 15.10.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gefahr, dass wenn sich dieser erste DRM Ansatz  durchsetzt, eine der nächsten Stufen sein wird, dass man Games nur noch mieten kann, ist nicht weit hergeholt. Weg vom Sammlerobjekt und hin zum Wegwerfartikel.



Das könnte passieren, muss es aber nicht . Letztendlich können Hersteller und Publisher nur das umsetzen, was auch der Markt hergibt.

MfG


----------



## N-o-x (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



> „Wir implementierten eine Form von DRM, die rund 99,8 Prozent aller Spieler nicht bemerken würden. Für die restlichen 0,2 Prozent ist es ein großes Thema geworden und manche von ihnen stiften Unruhe und protestieren dagegen. Ich persönlich mag DRM ebenso wenig. Es unterbricht die Spielerfahrung. Wir würden gerne ohne auskommen, aber da gibt es immer noch ein Problem: die Raubkopierer.“



...und die Wiederverkäufer und die mehr-als-2-mal-Spieler und die MMORPG-Spieler und alle anderen, die nicht wie die Wahnsinnigen regelmäßig EA Spiele kaufen. 
Hat er bestimmt nur zufällig vergessen aufzuzählen.  

Oder fallen die in die 0,2 Prozent mit rein? Angenommen ja: Wenn das so wenige  sind, warum dann die begrenzten Aktivierungen und der Ausschluss von unbegrenzter Nutzung in der EULA?

Aber gut... im Prinzip sagt er eigentlich genau das was ich von einem EA Boss erwartet hatte.
Widersprüchliches Zeug halt.


----------



## onkelotto (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

 *EA-Boss zum Thema DRM: "Wir würden gerne ohne Kopierschutz auskommen"*

  Kunde : ich würde gerne FarCry 2 kaufen - ohne SecuRom , sonst gibts von
mir keine Mücken .

edit: John Riccitiello, Chef von Electronic Arts.( wie der Pfosten schon auf dem Foto
rüberkommt)


----------



## Trespin (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

EA ist ein großes Verbechersyndikat, so könnte man diesen Kommentar einleiten, aber ich bleibe mal konstruktiv.

DRM ist nicht Nutzerfreundlich. Mehr als 0,2 Prozent der Spieler rüsten regelmäßig am system herum. Mehr als 0,2 Prozent der Käuferschaft gehen EA durch diesen Kopierschutz verloren (mich eingeschlossen).
Die Entwickler verfolgen nach wie vor den falschen Weg um potentielle Käufer zum legalen Erwerb eines Spieles zu bringen. EA züchtet durch die Verwendung des angesprochenen Kopierschutzes regelrecht Leute, die die betroffenen Spiele cracken. Fakt ist, es geht auch anders. Ein Chef dem DRM nicht gefällt würde nach einer anderen Möglichkeit suchen die Spiele "lohnenswert" zu machen. Manchmal hilft auch schon eine andere Art der Preisfindung um den möglich Deckungsbeitrag zu erhöhen.

EA will Umsätze erhöhen, erfolgreicher werden und grundsätzlich mehr Spiele verkaufen. Seit wann führt Zwang und Einkerkerung zu Wachstum? @ EA: Bitte denken Sie einmal wirklich darüber nach was hier passiert und bewirkt wird.


----------



## scalelll (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 15.10.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 15.10.2008 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig Stash, wenn der Markt aber nur noch Mietsoftware hergibt, sind wir die gehörnten.


----------



## DaStash (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				scalelll am 15.10.2008 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig Stash, wenn der Markt aber nur noch Mietsoftware hergibt, sind wir die gehörnten.



Angebot=Nachfrage. Demnach kann es "nur Mietsoftware" nur dann geben, wenn der Markt, also die Endverbraucher, dass zulassen oder evtl. sogar wünschen. 

p.s.: Es wäre wirklich begrüssenswert, wenn du meinen Nick vollständig schreiben könntest. Vielen Dank im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## Occulator (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

"Das Zündlein an der Waage stellte allerdings Spore dar." Der Satz ist sogar doppelt falsch


----------



## winni71 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				FakeTheFake am 15.10.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> DRM ist mitnichten dazu geeignet, die Raubkopierer aufzuhalten! Es geht einzig darum, die Rechte der (ehrlichen) Konsumenten zu restriktieren.


Durch das DRM werden keine Rechte eingeschränkt (die werden dir ja durch den Lizenzvertrag vorgegeben, der in D natürlich meist nichtig ist), gewisse Freiheiten aber schon 

Schade ist halt, daß die Kunden eben nicht mit Konsumverweigerung reagieren sondern meist trotzdem kaufen, so hört diese Endlosmühle ja nie auf.

Daß sich jemand ein Spiel wegen DRM nicht kauft sondern zieht, glaube ich übrigens nicht unbedingt. Wer ein Spiel wegen DRM zieht, der würde es ohne wohl auch tun. Wenn mir was nicht paßt und sei es DRM, dann mache ich einen großen Bogen um das Spiel und zwar ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## meth0d (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

also ich hab nix gegen nen kopierschutz, wenn das z.B. so läuft wie bei sacred 2 (kp ob das jetzt DRM ist).

da ist das nämlich imao fair geregelt.


----------



## Raptor (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				meth0d am 15.10.2008 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab nix gegen nen kopierschutz, wenn das z.B. so läuft wie bei sacred 2 (kp ob das jetzt DRM ist).
> 
> da ist das nämlich imao fair geregelt.


Sacred 2 ist DRM und du musst um keine Aktivierung zu verlieren Online sein bei der Deinstallation. Dies ist ein Grund warum ich gegen DRM will, wenn sich das durchsetzt muss man bevor man einen Rechner mit Hardware aktualisiert alle DRM Spiele ordentlich, also mit Onlineverbindung, deinstallieren.


----------



## German_Ripper (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				meth0d am 15.10.2008 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab nix gegen nen kopierschutz, wenn das z.B. so läuft wie bei sacred 2 (kp ob das jetzt DRM ist).
> 
> da ist das nämlich imao fair geregelt.




Wo hast du bitteschön deine Erkenntnisse her? Ich bin einer der bisher von dem DRM-Problem gebeutelten Käufer von Ascarons S2. Warum gebeutelt? Ganz einfach, mir ist mein Rechner verreckt und ich kann die Aktivierung von S2 nicht rückgängig machen. Dafür wird der Suport Securoms benötigt und die reagieren nach gefühlter Zeit nicht gerade schnell. Dieses DRM ist der letzte Müll. Wenn du S2 besitzt wünsche ich Dir in die gleiche Situation zu komme in der ich gerade stecke. Wenn also Securom nicht antwortet kann ich mir entweder neue Hardware kaufen und hoffen, dass die 2. Aktivierung angenommen wird oder mir das Spiel nochmal kaufen. Aber das wird nach dem Ärger definitiv nicht passieren. DRM hin oder her, es gibt keinen Schutz für Software! Wer das Knowhow besitzt und einen Kopierschutz umgehen will der tut es einfach. DRM kostet viel Geld und bereitet dem ehrlichen Käufer mehr Bauchschmerzen als Spaß am Spiel. Sacred macht Spaß aber hätte ich gewußt auf was ich mich damit einlasse, hätte ich das Spiel nicht gekauft. EA ist der nächste Kandidat der boykottiert wird. Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## fiumpf (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 15.10.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn also Securom nicht antwortet kann ich mir entweder neue Hardware kaufen und hoffen, dass die 2. Aktivierung angenommen wird


Funktioniert es eigentlich, wenn man z.B. einen RAM-Riegel entfernt, die CPU runtertaktet oder statt die PCIE- die Onboardgrafik nutzt dass die Aktivierung erneut durchgeführt werden kann?


----------



## German_Ripper (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				fiumpf am 15.10.2008 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 15.10.2008 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist egal was du an der Hardware änderst, es bleibt das gleiche Ergebnis. Eine Aktivierung oder Deaktivierung der Lizens ist nicht möglich. Dazugesagt, wenn du deine zwei Aktivierungen ohne jeweilige Deaktivierung aufgebraucht hast, ist keine Aktivierung mehr möglich.


----------



## NinjaWursti (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Ja klar (lol), der SecuROM Kopierschutz schützt ein Spiel ja so gut vor Raubkopierern (was fürn Witz) ¬_¬

Ich persönlich meide Spiele mit SecuROM bzw. DRM, denn es schadet nur den ehrlichen Käufern, Raubkopierer müssen sich nicht damit herumärgern.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

ihr müsst bedenken das chef von EA eigentlich überhaupt keine ahnung von spieleentwicklung, spielen, oder gar dem willen der spieler hat, der ist ein purer geschäftsmann, war vorher bei Pepsi und nem Uhrenhersteller und kann vermutlich gut bilanzen schreiben, firmen aufkaufen usw.. 

aber von dem produkt selbst  hat er keine ahnung, sieht man ja..


----------



## Trancemaster (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Hupsa - danke für die Infos, eigentlich geh ich in ein langes WE und wollte mir Sacred 2 morgen holen - das aber diese Variante des DRM dermaßen anmaßend ist, dass ich ONLINE sein muss um die Aktivierung rückgängig zu machen - und sonst Schwierigkeiten bekomme, wusste ich bis eben nicht. Da ich die Situation kenne, dass ein PC "mal eben so" nicht mehr hochfährt, bzw. ständig neu startet ohne das man den Grund kennt, und Deinstallationen im abgesicherten Modus nicht immer möglich sind, werde ich mir diesen Stress sicher nicht antun... mh, vielleicht gibts das ja schon die Möglichkeit das zu umgehen... *fg*


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich versteh irgendwie nicht wieso sein Kopf nicht in die Luft fliegt weil er ja irgendwie beides sagt und sich nicht entscheiden kann welche Aussage die richtige ist    .
,,Der DRM-Schutz  ist dafür da, dass das Spiel nicht raubkopiert wird"
,,Es liegt an den Raubkopierern, dass wir so einen Schutz haben"
(nicht zetiert)

Wenn der DRM-Schutz dafür da ist, dass es keine Raubkopien gibt.......wie sollen dann Raubkopierer dran Schuld sein WENN der DRM-Schutz angeblich etwas bringt? Denn DANN würde es ja keine Raubkopien geben doch dann behauptet er wieder selbst, dass Spiele viel mehr Gewinn erziehlt hätten wenn sie nicht gecrackt worden wären obwohl diese ja den tollen DRM Schutz haben der ja davor schützen soll.

Und wie kann ein so auf Gewinn gezieltes Unternehmen (sollte eigentlich jedes Unternehmen sein aber die Wege sind leider oft Falsch.....) Geld für etwas ausgeben, dass größere Geldverluste (oder nach derer Meinung "Jeder Raubkopierer ist ein potentieller Käufer") verhindern soll, diese dann aber trotzdem entstehen?
Warum werfen die Geld aus dem Fenster für etwas, dass sie nicht verhindern, was wenn es dies aber nicht geben würde auch keine potentiellen Einnahmen werden?


----------



## up7 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hab im Grunde genommen nur wenig Ahnung von SecureRoM aber ich hab das hier gelesen:
- SecuROM kann nicht deinstalliert werden (selbst wenn man das Spiel deinstalliert)
- SecuROM läuft permanent im Hintergrund und ist in der Lage Logfiles über die ausgeführten Programme zu erstellen und zu versenden. (unabhängig davon ob das Spiel läuft oder nicht)
- SecuROM ist gleichzusetzen mit einem Rootkit*
- SecuROM verlangsamt den Rechner und öffnet ihn für Dritte.
- SecuROM unterbindet das benutzten von Software
die vom Spielehersteller als unerwünscht angesehen wird, wie z.B. Nero (Brennsoftware) und DeamonTools (Imagetool) 
Mich interessiert es BRENNEND ob da was dran ist, weil das wär dann doch etwas übertrieben     Ich hoff ma irgendjemand kennt sich aus, und kann mich beruhigen, indem er sagt das das Schwachsinn ist^^.
Ansonsten kann ich mich den Meinungen der Menschen hier nur anschließen, die gegen DRM wettern. Ich persönlich hab nur Crysis Warhead als einzigen DRM-Titel, hoffe aber dass mir das in Zukunft keine Probleme bringt, sonst schmeiß ich das Ding postwendend in den Mülleimer...


----------



## Boesor (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GtaSanAndreas am 15.10.2008 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich versteh irgendwie nicht wieso sein Kopf nicht in die Luft fliegt weil er ja irgendwie beides sagt und sich nicht entscheiden kann welche Aussage die richtige ist    .
> ,,Der DRM-Schutz  ist dafür da, dass das Spiel nicht raubkopiert wird"
> ,,Es liegt an den Raubkopierern, dass wir so einen Schutz haben"
> (nicht zetiert)



Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen sind dafür da, um Raser zu verhindern.
Es liegt an den Rasern, das es Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen gibt. 

Ist genausowenig unlogisch wie deine zitierten Aussagen



> Wenn der DRM-Schutz dafür da ist, dass es keine Raubkopien gibt.......wie sollen dann Raubkopierer dran Schuld sein WENN der DRM-Schutz angeblich etwas bringt? Denn DANN würde es ja keine Raubkopien geben doch dann behauptet er wieder selbst, dass Spiele viel mehr Gewinn erziehlt hätten wenn sie nicht gecrackt worden wären obwohl diese ja den tollen DRM Schutz haben der ja davor schützen soll.



Für dich gibts wohl nur schwarz/weiß, was wäre denn, wenn der Kopierschutz nicht alle, aber einige Kopien verhindert?



> Und wie kann ein so auf Gewinn gezieltes Unternehmen (sollte eigentlich jedes Unternehmen sein aber die Wege sind leider oft Falsch.....) Geld für etwas ausgeben, dass größere Geldverluste (oder nach derer Meinung "Jeder Raubkopierer ist ein potentieller Käufer") verhindern soll, diese dann aber trotzdem entstehen?



Wer sagt denn, dass das so ist? Du? ich fürchte da müssen gewichtigere Argumente kommen.

Es ist doch so, diese Konzerne sind, auch wenn das hier gerne angenommen wird, nicht doof. Die probieren das mit Securom doch nicht einfach so aus, weil die nichts besseres zu tun haben. Und wenn die feststellen sollten, dass es nichts bringt, oder nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bringt, werden die auch damit aufhören. Und wenn es das gewünschte Ergebnis bringt bleibt securom erstmal drin.


----------



## Icefighter (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



> Wir würden gerne ohne Kopierschutz auskommen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scalelll (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GtaSanAndreas am 15.10.2008 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum werfen die Geld aus dem Fenster für etwas, dass sie nicht verhindern, was wenn es dies aber nicht geben würde auch keine potentiellen Einnahmen werden?



Das ist ganz easy, Kundenkontrolle, Produktkontrolle. Das ist nur die Vorstufe vom feuchten Traum den die Manager da haben.

Der feuchte Traum sieht ungefähr so aus:

Alles nur noch als Download => Spart den Einzelhandel, mehr Gewinn
Genügend verschlampern ihre Zugangsdaten => Automatische Entwertung kurbelt Neuumsatz an
Wiederverkauf/ Ausleihen auschalten => Mehr Gewinn

Das ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer, einfach in die Lage der Oberbosse versetzen, Geldgeil sein und überlegen wie man DIR noch mehr Geld aus den Rippen leiern kann.

Und die Sammler => Weg damit, die holen zu oft mal ein altes Game raus, sollen neu kaufen.


----------



## headless-cripple (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe mal eine Frage aus reiner NEUGIER: Gibt es eigentlich schon entsprechende Cracks, die den Kopierschutz umgehen (können)? Weil wenn ja, hat der ganze Schutz sowieso keinen Sinn.

MfG headless


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				up7 am 15.10.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab im Grunde genommen nur wenig Ahnung von SecureRoM aber ich hab das hier gelesen:
> - SecuROM kann nicht deinstalliert werden (selbst wenn man das Spiel deinstalliert)
> - SecuROM läuft permanent im Hintergrund und ist in der Lage Logfiles über die ausgeführten Programme zu erstellen und zu versenden. (unabhängig davon ob das Spiel läuft oder nicht)
> - SecuROM ist gleichzusetzen mit einem Rootkit*
> ...




All das kann und tut SecuRom


----------



## Yodiwan (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Tja EA, ich kann auf euch verzichten und die Spiele.. hab Warhead durchgespielt (von nem Freund und wo der des her hat is mir wurst) und mehr will ich net.. Einziges Spiel um was ich wirklich trauer ist Sacred 2 aber da bin ich geduldig und weis es kommt irgendwann ohne raus und bestimmt wieda so ne schicke Gold-Edition..


----------



## fredfreak (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

@headless-cripple:
logisch gisb die. Manchmal ist es ein wneig schwieriger eine Raubkopie vo neinem DRM-Spiel direkt zum Release zu kriegen(war bei Bioshock so), aber Spore(auch mit DRm geschützt) gabs scheinbar schon einen Tag vorm Release zum runterladen.
DRM ist also unnütz.

Mir fallen nur 2 Gründe für solche "Kopierschutz"maßnahmen ein:
-Die Entscheidungstreffer haben eigentlich gar keine Ahnung von dem Thema.
Aussagen wie :
"Wir implementierten eine Form von DRM, die rund 99,8 Prozent aller Spieler nicht bemerken würden"
bekräftigen diesen Eindruck
oder:
-Es geht gar nciht um die Raubkopierer, sondern darum den Wiederverkaufswert eines Spiels zu mindern. Wenn du ein Spiel nicht beliebig oft neuinstallieren kannst, dann kann man es sich auch ncith mehr in der Videothek ausleihen oder bei "Second-hand"-Händlern(Gamestop etc.) verkaufen.


----------



## moskitoo (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				KrischanLP am 15.10.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> JayDaGee am 15.10.2008 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mittlerweile ist es ja so, dass die wenigsten AudioCDs noch kopiergeschützt sind. So dass es auch legal ist MP3s zu erstellen. 
Die Musikindustrie hat anscheinend einiges gelernt. 

Und dank www.nowdio.de kann man ja auch endlich ungeschützte MP3s völlig legal downloaden, zum fairen Preis wie ich finde. 
Nein ich bin dort nicht beschäftigt, oder bekomm Geld für Werbung. 

Mit den DVDs geb ich dir recht, das nervt tierisch.


----------



## headless-cripple (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

@fredfreak:
hmm.. Danke für deine Antwort. Far Cry 2 und FM 09 werde ich mir wohl trotz allem holen. Auf die ganzen anderen Spiele werde ich wohl verzichten (müssen). Besonders stört mich die Tatsache betreffend die Videothek. So konnte ich bisher die Spiele wenigstens anspielen, jetzt ist nicht einmal mehr das möglich. Aber EA schießt sich damit selbst ins Knie. Mass Effect, Spore und Dead Space (nicht FIFA 09) sind alles Spiele, die ich mir ausgeliehen oder gekauft hätte (und da bin ich sicherlich nicht der Einzige), und der Umsatz wird durch diese Aktion eher vermindert als erhöht.

MfG headless


----------



## drexen (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Es heißt nicht "Zündlein an der Waage" sondern "Zünglein an der Waage"


----------



## Raptor (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				headless-cripple am 15.10.2008 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> @fredfreak:
> hmm.. Danke für deine Antwort. Far Cry 2 und FM 09 werde ich mir wohl trotz allem holen. Auf die ganzen anderen Spiele werde ich wohl verzichten (müssen). Besonders stört mich die Tatsache betreffend die Videothek. So konnte ich bisher die Spiele wenigstens anspielen, jetzt ist nicht einmal mehr das möglich. Aber EA schießt sich damit selbst ins Knie. Mass Effect, Spore und Dead Space (nicht FIFA 09) sind alles Spiele, die ich mir ausgeliehen oder gekauft hätte (und da bin ich sicherlich nicht der Einzige), und der Umsatz wird durch diese Aktion eher vermindert als erhöht.
> 
> MfG headless


Mich würde es brennend interessieren ob du in Videotheken warst? Ich wollte schonmal gucken ob DRM Spiele in Videotheken zu kriegen sind. Ich habe aber leider keine Zeit gefunden (muß 20 km fahren und bin eh nur am WE daheim). So wie du es schreibst scheint sich die Vorraussicht von einigen zu bestätigen, nämlich dass DRM Spiele nicht ausgeliehen werden können.

@Edit:
Ich habe bei den Kollegen der 4Players noch mehr über das Interview gelesen, was eigentlich dem Faß den Boden ausschlägt. Hier der Link: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PC-CDROM/3941/1857933/Electronic_Arts.html
Und hier ein Auszug daraus den ich für lächerlich halte, der zeigt das der Boss von EA wirklich nichts vom Genre versteht und der zeigt das EA nicht so sehr auf Kritik steht:


> Das DRM-Thema beschäftigt John Riccitiello auch in einem Interview bei den Kollegen von Gamasutra, wo er nochmals durchblicken lässt, dass die Proteste gegen den Kopierschutz von Spore  seiner Meinung nach ein "großartiges, von einer Minderheit orchestriertes PR-Programm" waren. Die hätten sich halt das bekannteste Spiel als Ziel ausgesucht - er respektiere allerdings den "Erfolg ihrer Bewegung."
> 
> "Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Hälfte der Leute Raubkopierer waren, die andere Hälfte waren Leute, die in etwas reingezogen wurden, das sie nicht verstanden. Wenn ich die Gelegenheit hätte, mich mal persönlich mit ihnen zu unterhalten, dann würden sie es verstehen."


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

will er zu mir kommen, oder soll ich zu ihm gehen?


----------



## Microwave (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Das ist eine Arbeit von fünf Minuten DRM zu umgehen.
Also meine Frage: Was soll der Mist?


----------



## Burtchen (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 15.10.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Boykott, dann muss man auch ganz darauf verzichten.


Du hast das böse V-Wort gesagt  :-o


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Aussagen wie diese bestätigen nur eines: dass EA ein weiterer Publisher ist der offensichtlich noch nie etwas von X.509 gehört hat...


----------



## EvilMonkey (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

[ironie]Immer die bösen Raupkopierer.[/ironie off]


----------



## Calyptratus (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Raptor am 15.10.2008 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> @Edit:
> Ich habe bei den Kollegen der 4Players noch mehr über das Interview gelesen, was eigentlich dem Faß den Boden ausschlägt. Hier der Link: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PC-CDROM/3941/1857933/Electronic_Arts.html
> Und hier ein Auszug daraus den ich für lächerlich halte, der zeigt das der Boss von EA wirklich nichts vom Genre versteht und der zeigt das EA nicht so sehr auf Kritik steht:
> 
> ...



Klar, wer Kritik übt und sich nicht manipulieren lässt, ist ein Terrorist oder eine Dumpfbacke. 

Warum geht der gute Mann nicht nach China und leitet dort ein Umerziehungslager? Die richtige Einstellung dafür hat er ja schon mal ... und vielleicht kann er sich da noch ein paar wertvolle Anregungen holen, wie man professionelle Gehirnwäsche betreibt, was ja offenbar seine Absicht ist - aber leider etwas daneben geht.

Hier haben wir also ein durchschnittliches Exemplar des arroganten, neunmalklugen Managertypen der Gegenwart der sich selbst für unfehlbar und das Volk für dumm hält. Was solche Menschen bewirken, kann man aktuell in der Finanzbranche sehen.


----------



## Dyson (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

blablabla man kann es nichtmehr hören.


----------



## Mavric (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

also ich hab bis jetzt noch keine negativen erfahrungen mit irgendeinem Kopierschutz gemacht und verstehe die Publisher. 
Aber ich weiß das ist keine populäre Meinung hier ^^ 
Aber ich sag auch: Wems nicht passt, der ist nicht verpflichtet sich ein Game zu kaufen. Ich habe auf jedenfall noch niemanden gesehen der gezwungen wurde ausgerechnet etwas so banales wie ein Computerspiel zu kaufen


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

man KÖNNTE Publisher verstehen, wenn sie einen Kopierschutz einsetzen würden der nicht ehrliche käufer belästigt

den leute die illegale kopien machen merken vom Kopierschutz nichts, die sehen auch die "Raubkopierer sind verbrecher" trailer nicht, sowas rippt man weg...


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.10.2008 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> man KÖNNTE Publisher verstehen, wenn sie einen Kopierschutz einsetzen würden der nicht ehrliche käufer belästigt
> 
> den leute die illegale kopien machen merken vom Kopierschutz nichts, die sehen auch die "Raubkopierer sind verbrecher" trailer nicht, sowas rippt man weg...



Man braucht doch nur dieses Interview lesen und man weiß was solche Firmenbosse denken. Für die sind wir nur Kriminelle oder ahnungslose Volltrottel, die keine Rechte haben und bis zum letzten Cent ausgemolken werden sollen. Und SO eine Branche wundert sich dann über Raubkopierer? Wie sagt man so schön im Volksmund: "Jeder bekommt immer das, dass er verdient!"


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.10.2008 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> man KÖNNTE Publisher verstehen, wenn sie einen Kopierschutz einsetzen würden der nicht ehrliche käufer belästigt


Was wiederum die Frage aufwirft, welcher das sein könnte.
- Auf der Disc, der bei einigen Progis, bzw Laufwerken Probleme bereitet
- Per Internetaktivierung, was auch nicht auf grosse Gegenliebe stösst
- Altertümliche Drehscheiben

Ich wär fürs letztere zu haben


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 15.10.2008 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Man braucht doch nur dieses Interview lesen und man weiß was solche Firmenbosse denken. Für die sind wir nur Kriminelle oder ahnungslose Volltrottel, die keine Rechte haben und bis zum letzten Cent ausgemolken werden sollen. Und SO eine Branche wundert sich dann über Raubkopierer? Wie sagt man so schön im Volksmund: "Jeder bekommt immer das, dass er verdient!"



aha- und "damals" als die branche noch _garagenbeheimated_ und _warm_ anstatt _kalt_ und _gesichtslos_ war, da gabs also noch keine "raubkopien"?

interessante ansichten, die du das vertrittst _shadow_...


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

da ist illegale kopien aber dann noch sehr harmlos   

Wenn der Kerl das bekommen würde was er verdient würd er nächste woche auf straße betteln gehen müssen..


----------



## headless-cripple (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Raptor am 15.10.2008 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde es brennend interessieren ob du in Videotheken warst? Ich wollte schonmal gucken ob DRM Spiele in Videotheken zu kriegen sind. Ich habe aber leider keine Zeit gefunden (muß 20 km fahren und bin eh nur am WE daheim). So wie du es schreibst scheint sich die Vorraussicht von einigen zu bestätigen, nämlich dass DRM Spiele nicht ausgeliehen werden können.
> 
> @Edit:
> Ich habe bei den Kollegen der 4Players noch mehr über das Interview gelesen, was eigentlich dem Faß den Boden ausschlägt. Hier der Link: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PC-CDROM/3941/1857933/Electronic_Arts.html
> ...



Das Interview ist doch das Letzte. Der Typ stellt die treuen Kunden praktisch als Trottel dar. Es ist einfach unglaublich, was der sich schon wieder alles leistet...

Jedenfalls geh ich morgen auf jeden Fall in die Videothek; Spore, FIFA 09 und Mass Effect müssten sie eigentlich schon längst haben.

n8 headless


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				headless-cripple am 15.10.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier ein Auszug daraus den ich für lächerlich halte, der zeigt das der Boss von EA wirklich nichts vom Genre versteht und der zeigt das EA nicht so sehr auf Kritik steht:
> 
> 
> > Das DRM-Thema beschäftigt John Riccitiello auch in einem Interview bei den Kollegen von Gamasutra, wo er nochmals durchblicken lässt, dass die Proteste gegen den Kopierschutz von Spore  seiner Meinung nach ein "großartiges, von einer Minderheit orchestriertes PR-Programm" waren. Die hätten sich halt das bekannteste Spiel als Ziel ausgesucht - er respektiere allerdings den "Erfolg ihrer Bewegung."
> ...


 [/quote]
Bissl weiter unten steht noch
_He notes that the company will soon be rolling out newly-announced relaxations on the account restrictions any day now, allowing users to deactivate one registered machine in order to activate another one.

“There are different ways to do DRM; the most successful is what WoW does. They just charge you by the month,” Riccitiello says, noting that the subscription model means that even those who pirate the software itself can’t play without paying.

“We’re going to see an evolution of these things. I wish we didn’t live in a world where we had to do these types of things. I want it to be seamless and easy – but I also don’t want to have a bonfire of money.”
_
....

So viel zum Thema "nicht auf Kritik eingehen".


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

natürlich wünscht er sich das, dann kann er nämlich die preise hochsetzen

der typ ist ein ganz klarer geschäftsmann dem isses egal ob er Spiele oder Pepsi verkauft


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.10.2008 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich wünscht er sich das, dann kann er nämlich die preise hochsetzen
> 
> der typ ist ein ganz klarer geschäftsmann dem isses egal ob er Spiele oder Pepsi verkauft


Wie bitte?
Bin grad ein wenig von der Rolle. Was hat das mit Preise hochsetzen zu tun?
Wenn du Pepsi zu doppelten Preis an die Theke stellst wie Cocacola, dann kauft keiner die Pepsi?

// Mal ne Frage:
Ihr verkauft auch Second-Hand-Games, nicht?
In einem Posting in nem anderen Thread hast du geschrieben, dass ihr 55% PC-Spiele verkauft, was ich für sehr hoch halte. Selbst für Deutschland.

Mich würden mal folgende Zahlen interessieren:
Der Vergleich von neuer Software und SH-Software.
Ich glaub, die Zahlen würden unterschiedlich ausfallen.
Meiner Meinung nach kommen Prozentual mehr PC-Games in den Wiederverkauf.
Ist das so?


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

ja aber wenn du deine produkte 100% vor piraterie schützen kannst kannste auch deine preise hochziehen weil du die "umsonst"konkurenz nicht hast

und das würden durch die bank alle großen hersteller tun

das wär wirklich so als wenn es nurnoch Pepsi und Coke gibt und keine nacharmer


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.10.2008 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber wenn du deine produkte 100% vor piraterie schützen kannst kannste auch deine preise hochziehen weil du die "umsonst"konkurenz nicht hast


Ich kann dir immer noch nicht folgen 
Was zum Henker ist umsonst konkurenz?


----------



## Huskyboy (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

illegale kopien im moment

wenn man jetzt die preise auf 70-80€ ziehen würdest würden die illegalen kopien explodieren, schließt du die möglichkeit aus das es kopien gibt muss man halt kaufen


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.10.2008 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> illegale kopien im moment
> 
> wenn man jetzt die preise auf 70-80€ ziehen würdest würden die illegalen kopien explodieren, schließt du die möglichkeit aus das es kopien gibt muss man halt kaufen


Nehmen wir ein praktischen Besipiel:
Metal Gear Solid auf der PS3 ist sehr kopiersicher. Ist das Game deswegen teurer?
Das ganze Regelt der Markt.
Was zu teurer ist, wird nicht gekauft. Dann kommt ne günstigere Konkurrenz und die machen das Geld.
Oder wie siehst du das mit der Marktwirtschaft?


// Mal ne Frage:
Ihr verkauft auch Second-Hand-Games, nicht?
In einem Posting in nem anderen Thread hast du geschrieben, dass ihr 55% PC-Spiele verkauft, was ich für sehr hoch halte. Selbst für Deutschland.

Mich würden mal folgende Zahlen interessieren:
Der Vergleich von neuer Software und SH-Software.
Ich glaub, die Zahlen würden unterschiedlich ausfallen.
Meiner Meinung nach kommen Prozentual mehr PC-Games in den Wiederverkauf.
Ist das so?


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				t0rs0 am 15.10.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Kopierschutz überflüssig ist. Raubkopien wird es immer geben. Man sollte eher weiter im Multiplayer Bereich weiter entwickeln, denn da herrscht großes Potential. Wenn man es schafft, dass nur Spieler, die das Spiel gekauft haben online spielen können und der Multiplayer Teil eines Spieles gut gemacht ist, dann wird sich das Spiel auch trotz Raubkopien gut verkaufen. Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür ist Call of Duty 4. Die meisten die ich kenne haben es wegen dem genialen Multiplayer gekauft.



Jupp, das finde ich auch. Oder man macht es wie Valve! Valve schenkt meist 2 oder gar 3 Spiele dazu und zudem habe ich JEDES Spiel von Valve (ich wiederhole: JEDES) günstiger als 44,- € bekommen! Von HL2 (39,95) bis OrangeBox (37,99) und es gab mind. 2 Spiele gratis dazu. Wenn man VALVE mit EA vergleicht, dann sollte sich EA echt schämen.

Valve hat sowieso Onlineaktivierung und pipapo (hätten es eigentlich nicht nötig) und trotzdem beschenken sie ihre Kundschaft mit zusätzlichen eigenständigen Spielen. Die Politik von EA ist hingegen wirklich gierig, durchtrieben und falsch dem Kunden gegenüber. Leider kaufen die alle Firmen auf, da bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als deren Produkte zu kaufen  ich würde am liebsten keine Produkte von EA mehr kaufen... aber selbst VALVE greift gelegentlich auf die Dienste von EA zurück, nur komischerweise sind die Spiele trotzdem günstiger, als die Spiele von Entwicklerstudios, die von EA aufgekauft wurden.

Ich hoffe EA kommt endlich zur Vernunft oder macht pleite. Ich würde mir Ersteres wünschen.


----------



## Huskyboy (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				McDrake am 16.10.2008 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 16.10.2008 00:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei der PS3 musst du anders rechnen, erstmal sind Konsolenspiele sowieso schon im 70€ bereich angekommen, und zweitens ist die PS3 nen nieschenmarkt

ja tun wir, hm das verhältniss ist da jahreszeit, monatlich schwankend, ich mach das mal einfach, sagen wir ich würde 100 Spiele verkaufen, dann wär das verhältniss ca. 50/50, allerdings von diesen 50 Spielen kommen ca. 20 noch innerhalb des selben monats als gebraucht zurück, wobei ich da nicht mehr alle annehme, ich brauch keine 10 gebrauchten Call of Duty 4

naja dann kommen noch spiele zurück die nicht bei uns gekauft wurden, das sind auch jede menge, du hast also recht, momentan ist der neumarkt kleiner als der gebraucht markt, was aber daran liegt das allgemein leute weniger geld zur verfügung haben das man da eher gute gebrauchte kauft die nach nem monat nurnoch die hälfte kosten als das vollpreisspiel
das interessante ist Hitspiele kommen eher zurück als spiele im 70-80% wertungsbereich

während nämlich nen vollpreis COD4 immer noch 50€ kostet bekommste das gebraucht für je nach zustand 25


----------



## scalelll (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				McDrake am 15.10.2008 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> _He notes that the company will soon be rolling out newly-announced relaxations on the account restrictions any day now, allowing users to deactivate one registered machine in order to activate another one.
> 
> “There are different ways to do DRM; the most successful is what WoW does. They just charge you by the month,” Riccitiello says, noting that the subscription model means that even those who pirate the software itself can’t play without paying.
> 
> ...



Das drückt der langfristig durch wenn nicht genügend Widerstand kommt. Das ist dann Stufe 2, 3 oder 4 nachdem er gesehen hat was er mit seinen Schäfchen machen kann.  Da muss der ja feuchte Augen kriegen wenn er von JEDEM Spieler JEDEN Monat Kohle bekommt. 
Der hat warscheinlich mal zusammengerechnet was für ne irre Zahl jeden Monat bei Blizzard aufläuft alleine von WoW   

Also jeden sensibilisieren: DRM = NICHT KAUF!


----------



## redrose020 (16. Oktober 2008)

*DRM vs. StarForce 3.6*

Ich frag mich eh warum EA, da auf DRM oder SecuROM setzt!
Mir hat mein Onkel erzählt das man alles cracken kann... dass ohne Probleme! 
"außer" Starforce, er sagte er hätte sein dvd laufwerk abklemmen müssen das StarForce ausgetrickst wird.
Das nenne ich mal kopierschutz!


----------



## Huskyboy (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: DRM vs. StarForce 3.6*

StarForce lässt sich genauso leicht Cracken wie SecuRom *.exe replacement

im übrigen, würd es keine gebrauchtsoftware geben würd EA nicht ein einziges spiel mehr verkaufen, viele sehen es garnicht mehr ein 50€ oder mehr auszugeben für nen neues spiel


----------



## redrose020 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: DRM vs. StarForce 3.6*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.10.2008 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> StarForce lässt sich genauso leicht Cracken wie SecuRom *.exe replacement
> 
> im übrigen, würd es keine gebrauchtsoftware geben würd EA nicht ein einziges spiel mehr verkaufen, viele sehen es garnicht mehr ein 50€ oder mehr auszugeben für nen neues spiel



Also ganz ehrlich, wenn publisher auf die entwickler so viel druck ausüben das Sie ein total verbugtes und nicht fertiges Spiel auf den Markt schmeißen dann hab ich da auch was dagegen 50 euro und mehr auf den tisch zu legen.
Jeder verlang für sein Geld was halbwegs anständig programmiertes.
Weil das ständige rumgessurfe in foren um die schlimmsten bugs bei neuen Spielen  auszumerzen macht auf dauer keinen Spaß


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: DRM vs. StarForce 3.6*

...nur das Raubkopierer von EA's tollem DRM Mechanismus garnichts mitbekommen!

0,2% (wer die Zahl glaubt?) der KUNDEN aber schon!

Kopf -> Wand

naja umso mehr Zocker EA boykotieren umso besser für die Spieleindustrie, von dem Laden kommt eh nix gescheites.


----------



## onkelotto (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

was mir grad auf aufgefallen ist :

 was ist eigentlich mit Euch Redakteuren @ Pcgames los ?
bei Beckstein & Co (killerspieldebatte) holt ihr doch immer mächtig aus , stellt bereits ausgefüllte Briefe
zum Download bereit , die wir dann unseren Politikern schicken dürfen .
Bei dem Thema SecuRom vermisse ich euer Trommeln .
*Macht mal etwas für uns* , bezieht Stellung , oder sagt klar an welcher Stelle eurer
Nahrungskette wir Spieler stehen .
Im Moment sieht es  eher so aus als ob an erster Stelle Publisher stehen die auch immer
fleissig Werbung schalten - die wir Affen ,nachdem wir Eure Mags kaufen ,lesen
dürfen . 
*Fakt ist* : SecuRom ist höchst zweifelhaft . Es nistet sich nach Installation tief in
Pc systeme ein . Nicht gerade wenig Zocker sehen in ihm nur eine abgewandelte Form eines Root-Kits, welche möglichen Angreifern später einmal Tür und Tor für Angriffe öffnet .

Also PCGAMES tut mal etwas für uns . Stellt z.b einen Brief an die Publisher online wo
unsere berechtigten Zweifel bezüglich SecuRom dargestellt werden .

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Huskyboy (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

wieso abgewandelt?

SecuRom erfüllt alle grundlagen des Rootkits..

in der Gamestar wird das übrigens angeprangert, das ehrliche käufer mit kopierschutz wie Securom genervt werden, und da steht auch drin das in dieser sache nur einer der dumme ist, der ehrliche käufer, während kopierer das spiel fröhlich 100x installieren können

aber von Computec hab ich noch kein negatives wort über Securom gehört, droht EA irgendwie mit "kein exklusiv mehr, wenn ihr drüber meckert?".. kommt mir schon irgendwie so vor


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.10.2008 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der PS3 musst du anders rechnen, erstmal sind Konsolenspiele sowieso schon im 70€ bereich angekommen, und zweitens ist die PS3 nen nieschenmarkt


PS3 ist ein Nieschenmarkt?
Ok, das ist bei uns hingegen ganz anders.
Dass Konsolentitel darum hauptsächlich teurer sind, weil Lizenzkosten anfallen, ist dir schon bewusst, oder?



> ja tun wir, hm das verhältniss ist da jahreszeit, monatlich schwankend, ich mach das mal einfach, sagen wir ich würde 100 Spiele verkaufen, dann wär das verhältniss ca. 50/50, allerdings von diesen 50 Spielen kommen ca. 20 noch innerhalb des selben monats als gebraucht zurück, wobei ich da nicht mehr alle annehme, ich brauch keine 10 gebrauchten Call of Duty 4


Hier ging es mir darum wie die Prozentzahlen ausehen.
Wieviel Prozent von Call of Duty werden bei euch neu verkauft?
50% PC 50% Konsolen?
Weiviel Prozent kommen "zurück"?
PC 60% Konsolen 40% (im Verhältnis).

Ich wage zu behaupten, es werden Prozentual mehr Titel von PC im Second-Hand an- bzw verkauft.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.10.2008 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> SecuRom erfüllt alle grundlagen des Rootkits..


Lies dir erstmal die Definition eines Rootkits durch, ich war mal so frei und hab dir bei Wiki mal was rausgesucht. Wiki - Definition.

Wenn du damit fertig bist, kannst du dich gerne mit der Frage auseinander setzen, warum SecuROM sich unter Windows Vista 64bit installieren lässt. Kleiner Tipp: signierte Treiber von Microsoft.

Wenn du jeder weiter überlegst, kommst du vllt. darauf, dass Microsoft den Treiber authentifiziert und authoriziert hat, d.h. der Ring0 Treiber von SecuROM ist eben kein Rootkit.

Hauptsache wir schreiben erstmal einen Text, ohne überhaupt zu wissen was man schreibt.



> kommt mir schon irgendwie so vor


 

Zu so einem Unsinn muss man wirklich kein Wort verlieren.


----------



## BadNelson (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Was fur ein Dachschaden EA doch ist


----------



## Rabowke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				BadNelson am 16.10.2008 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Was fur ein Dachschaden EA doch ist





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Use it ...


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> BadNelson am 16.10.2008 10:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm lieber die aktuelle Auflage 24, man weiß ja nie 

mfG


----------



## German_Ripper (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

*Zurück zum Thema*

Hier mal ein gutes Beispiel für den nicht funktionierenden Kopierschutz von Securom zum Sacred2 :http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=54571


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> *Zurück zum Thema*
> 
> Hier mal ein gutes Beispiel für den nicht funktionierenden Kopierschutz von Securom zum Sacred2 :http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=54571




konsequenz sollte sein, das spiel zum händler zurückzutragen und das geld zurückzuverlangen.


----------



## German_Ripper (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 16.10.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 10:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt hab ich meinen Unmut über das DRM im Sacred2 Forum kundgegeben und die haben meine Account auf Lebzeiten gesperrt. Hier ein Screenshot:
http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=wIOseG20M2zL7jK.jpg

Ich bin fassungslos. Jetzt zensieren die schon in ihrem Forum die Aussagen der User und sperren Sie willkürlich

edit: Der Beitrag http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=54571 [/quote] wurde entfernt


----------



## Rabowke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: Der Beitrag http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=54571 wurde entfernt


Wer weiß in welchem Ton du geschrieben hast? Wer weiß, ob es das Thema nicht schon zig mal gab?

Der Ton macht die Musik, außerdem gibt es in Foren sowas wie ein "Hausrecht".

Interessant wäre es, wenn du eine 1:1 Kopie deines Beitrages hier mal veröffentlichen könntest. Dann können wir ggf. entscheiden, ob du dich massiv im Ton vergriffen hast oder was die Sperrung deines Accounts soll.

Denn, es gibt massig andere Threads wo im recht rüden Ton Probleme geschildert werden und diese Threads gibt es alle noch.


----------



## Boesor (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant wäre es, wenn du eine 1:1 Kopie deines Beitrages hier mal veröffentlichen könntest. Dann können wir ggf. entscheiden, ob du dich massiv im Ton vergriffen hast oder was die Sperrung deines Accounts soll.



Und wenn ja werden wir ihn aus Forensolidarität einfach auch sperren.


----------



## German_Ripper (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast recht, der Ton macht die Musik. Ich habe meines Erachtens einen ruhigen Ton angeschlagen, mich aber trotzdem über den Suport von Ascaron und Securom aufgregt. 

Vermutlich passte dem Forenadmin nicht, dass ein von mir als Beipiel eingestellter Link auf eine Seite verwiß, auf der ein komplett funktionierendes Sacred2 Relase bekanntgegeben wurde mit einer zusätzlichen Beschreibung wie man den aktuellen Kopierschutz umgehen kann. Es war kein Link zu einer Seite auf der dieses Release bereitgestellt wurde sondern nur bekanntgegeben wurde das es verfügbar ist.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich passte dem Forenadmin nicht, dass ein von mir als Beipiel eingestellter Link auf eine Seite verwiß, auf der ein komplett funktionierendes Sacred2 Relase bekanntgegeben wurde mit einer zusätzlichen Beschreibung wie man den aktuellen Kopierschutz umgehen kann.


Sowas hätten wir auch gelöscht, ganz ehrlich. Und wenn ich Mod in einem Forum einer Firma wäre, die mit dem Spiel Geld verdienen will ... dann hätte ich dich wahrscheinlich auch gesperrt.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Calyptratus (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				onkelotto am 16.10.2008 06:58 schrieb:
			
		

> was mir grad auf aufgefallen ist :
> 
> was ist eigentlich mit Euch Redakteuren @ Pcgames los ?
> bei Beckstein & Co (killerspieldebatte) holt ihr doch immer mächtig aus , stellt bereits ausgefüllte Briefe
> ...



GENAU diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, aber ich befürchte, dass nur ein Spieleboykott etwas bewirken würde - und du kannst nicht ernsthaft erwarten, dass die Redakteure einer Spielezeitung ihre Leser zu so einem Boykott aufrufen.
Ausserdem würde das nicht viel bewirken, denn dazu müssten die Leute auf Konsum verzichten, und das tun sie nicht - da es an innerer Einsicht und Disziplin mangelt. Will mich da jetzt gar nicht ausnehmen. Keine Ahnung wie lange ich das durchhalte, wenn alle Topspiele mit DRM ausgestattet sind, komplett zu verzichten.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas hätten wir auch gelöscht, ganz ehrlich. Und wenn ich Mod in einem Forum einer Firma wäre, die mit dem Spiel Geld verdienen will ... dann hätte ich dich wahrscheinlich auch gesperrt.




löschen- ja.
aber kommentarlos sperren? 
das zeugt schon von einem wenig souveränen umgang mit dem thema.

fakt ist, dass der gute mann (?) ein nicht funktionsfähiges produkt gekauft hat.
sich von herstellerseite nicht einmal dazu zu äussern (war doch so, oder?), das halte ich schon beinahe für dreist, zumal man ja wohl mit dem auftreten solcher "probleme" rechnen durfte oder eher musste.


----------



## German_Ripper (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hintergrund dieses Beitrages war mein Frust über dieses DRM. 

- Sacred2 installiert
- Sacred2 aktiviert
- dann Ingameprobleme
- Rat von Ascaron beflogt und Nforce-Treiber geupdatet (wird im Forum so beschrieben)
- Rechner Komplettausfall
- Deinstallation/Deaktivierung der Lizens nicht mehr möglich (Spiel unbrauchbar)
- System neu aufgesetzt
- Installion Sacred2 erfolgreich
- Aktivierung nicht mehr möglich (Spiel unbrauchbar)
- Beitrag im S2 Forum zu Problem eröffnet
- Email an Securom geschrieben (keine Antwort erhalten)
- Unmut im S2 Beitrag kundgegeben
- Sperrung auf Lebenszeit ohne Begründung

Und ich bin kein Einzelschicksal  

Edit:
_Achso und einen ganz wichtigen Punkt hatte ich vergessen. Die Treiber hätte ich im Nachhinein garnicht erneuern müssen denn das Problem lag auf Seiten des Spiels und wurde mit einem FIX am Sonntag behoben. Nur hilft mir das nicht mehr und daher bin ich stink sauer.   _


----------



## Rabowke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 16.10.2008 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> aber kommentarlos sperren?
> das zeugt schon von einem wenig souveränen umgang mit dem thema.


Die Frage ist doch, wie souverän kann man mit einem Thema umgehen wenn durch den Verkauf von gerader dieser Software, die hier kostenlos 'feil' geboten wird ( bzw. eine Anleitung etc.pp. ), deine finanzielle Situation abhängig ist?

Ascaron wird Millionen in dieses Projekt gesteckt haben und erwartet einfach, dass es sich auszahlt.

Also ich kann den Moderator dahingehend schon verstehen, des weiteren weisst du doch selber wie es ist. Beim ersten Thread zu so einem Thema schreibt man seinen Kommentar & legt seine Sichtweise dar. D.h. man argumentiert ruhig, sachlich.

Dann kommt der nächste Thread, dann wieder der nächste [...] ... irgendwann hat man keinen Nerv mehr, schlussendlich sind das auch nur Menschen.

Ich möchte diesbezüglich einfach an Blizzard und ihre Foren erinnern, ich weiss wieviele Leute damals gebannt wurden aus dem Forum weil Telekomkunden massive Probleme mit den Servern hatten.



> fakt ist, dass der gute mann (?) ein nicht funktionsfähiges produkt gekauft hat.


So einfach sollte man es sich nicht machen. Wenn Sacred 2 auf Grund von Inkompatiblität mit seiner Hardware nicht so läuft, wie es laufen soll ... dann kann man nicht von einem 'nicht funktionsfähigen Produkt' sprechen.

Über den Rest lässt sich wahrscheinlich ewig und drei Tage diskutieren, vllt. gibts ja zig Threads zu diesem Thema im offiziellen Forum

Leider hab ich weder Lust noch Mühe mich damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast recht, der Ton macht die Musik. Ich habe meines Erachtens einen ruhigen Ton angeschlagen, mich aber trotzdem über den Suport von Ascaron und Securom aufgregt.



Stimmt:
_Ich habe dummer Weise mein Vista64 zum Absturz gebracht und anschließend beim hochfahren des Systems einen regelmäßigen Bluescreen erhalten. Selbst mit einer Boot-CD war es nicht mehr möglich ins abgesicherte System zu gelangen. Das alles nur weil ich glaubte nach einem Problem mit dem Lobbyzugang meine Nforce-Treiber zu aktualisieren. Mir blieb nach dem Komplettausfall meines Systems nichts anderes übrig als alles neu aufzuspielen. Da sich meine Hardware nicht geändert hat aber bereits eine Aktivierung über meinen Rechner lief, bekomme ich S2 nicht mehr aktiviert.
Jetzt habe ich den Mehraufwand weil ich für ein bezahltes Produkt dem Suport eines Dienstleisters von Ascaron hinterherlaufen muss. Selbst das Revoke-Tool funktioniert nicht. Ich bin über die Entscheidung mir S2 mit diesem DRM zugelegt zu haben maßlos enttäuscht und werde in Zukunft jedes weitere Produkt von Ascaron boykottieren. So geht man mit seinen zahlenden Kunden einfach nicht um! _



> Vermutlich passte dem Forenadmin nicht, dass ein von mir als Beipiel eingestellter Link auf eine Seite verwiß, auf der ein komplett funktionierendes Sacred2 Relase bekanntgegeben wurde mit einer zusätzlichen Beschreibung wie man den aktuellen Kopierschutz umgehen kann. Es war kein Link zu einer Seite auf der dieses Release bereitgestellt wurde sondern nur bekanntgegeben wurde das es verfügbar ist.



Stimmt ebenfalls 




> _Zitat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onkelotto (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.10.2008 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso abgewandelt?
> 
> SecuRom erfüllt alle grundlagen des Rootkits..
> 
> ...



 ui, habe  ich dann auf *Gamestar* glatt den Artikel über diese Thematik überlesen .
Danke für den Hinweis .

mhh,- hier lese ich immer noch keine Stellungnahme von redis der PcGames wie
sie so über secuRom denken .
 Sah nur grad Rabowkes 06er Duden in Originalgrösse aufploppen .


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach sollte man es sich nicht machen. Wenn Sacred 2 auf Grund von Inkompatiblität mit seiner Hardware nicht so läuft, wie es laufen soll ... dann kann man nicht von einem 'nicht funktionsfähigen Produkt' sprechen.




das scheint ja nicht der fall zu sein.
sacred 2 *ist* ja ganz offensichtlich schon bei ihm gelaufen.

das drm verbietet ihm ja scheinbar nur eine erneute installation (zumindest verstehe ich das so). 

und bei dieser problematik auf den securom hersteller zu verweisen, ist eine glatte frechheit, gelinde gesagt. 
sorry, aber so sehe ich das.


----------



## German_Ripper (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 16.10.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das war nur die Wahrheit... aus meiner Sicht der Dinge... 
Auf diesem Wege dann nochmal. Danke für solch einen tollen Kopierschutz, da muss man doch zum Raubkopieren avancieren


----------



## German_Ripper (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 16.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> das scheint ja nicht der fall zu sein.
> sacred 2 *ist* ja ganz offensichtlich schon bei ihm gelaufen.
> 
> das drm verbietet ihm ja scheinbar nur eine erneute installation (zumindest verstehe ich das so).



Ja du hast mich richtig verstanden, es lief bereits. 



			
				Bonkic am 16.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> und bei dieser problematik auf den securom hersteller zu verweisen, ist eine glatte frechheit, gelinde gesagt.
> sorry, aber so sehe ich das.



Und das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 16.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 16.10.2008 11:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also in seinem Beitrag, wenn es seiner ist den McDrake hier verlinkt hat, hat der User sein System selber abgeschossen & neu aufgesetzt.

Ehrlich gesagt ist das hier alles ein wenig verwirrend, aber ...   



> das drm verbietet ihm ja scheinbar nur eine erneute installation (zumindest verstehe ich das so).


Was ich auch nicht verstehen würde, zum einen kannst du Sacred 2 ohne Probleme auf min. zwei Rechner aktivieren und sogar zeitgleich betreiben.



> und bei dieser problematik auf den securom hersteller zu verweisen, ist eine glatte frechheit, gelinde gesagt.
> sorry, aber so sehe ich das.


Muss dir ja nicht leid tun, sicherlich ist die Antwort vom Support ... doof. Man hätte sagen können, er solle sich doch bitte auch (!) an SecuROM wenden und der Support tut das auch.

Das Problem hierbei ist doch, in wieweit Ascaron Einfluss auf SecuROM nehmen kann. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass Ascaron hier 100% Zugriff hat und für jeden Kunden eine individuelle Lösung präsentieren kann.

Ich probier die Dinge meist immer aus der Unternehmersicht zu betrachten ... die meisten Betrachten das immer aus der Sicht eines Kunden.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss dir ja nicht leid tun, sicherlich ist die Antwort vom Support ... doof. Man hätte sagen können, er solle sich doch bitte auch (!) an SecuROM wenden und der Support tut das auch.
> 
> Das Problem hierbei ist doch, in wieweit Ascaron Einfluss auf SecuROM nehmen kann. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass Ascaron hier 100% Zugriff hat und für jeden Kunden eine individuelle Lösung präsentieren kann.



nicht mal "auch".
ascaron hat das problem zu beheben und fertig.
oder verweist mich bmw an bosch, weil die bremsen meines autos nicht funktionieren?
eher nicht, oder?


----------



## German_Ripper (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 16.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein ganz klares "Nein". Du kannst Sacred2 schon installieren aber nicht aktivieren. Ich habe mich ja bereits versucht mit dem Thema etwas intensiver auseinander zusetzten.

Securom scheint bei der Aktivierung alle Daten über deinen Rechner auszuspionieren. Und wenn ich sage alle, dann meine ich alle. Hardware- und Softwarespezifikationen deines Systems werden somit deinem Produktschlüssel zugeordnet. Securom scheint ein Profil über dich anzulegen. Solltest du einen weiteren Rechner haben und sich dadurch die Hardware und Software von dem anderen Rechner unterscheiden lassen, hast du die Möglichkeit eine weitere Aktivierung für diesen Rechner vorzunehmen. Stürtzt einer deiner Rechner ab und du änderst keine Hardware aber das BS, scheint das DRM Seitens Securom damit nicht umgehen zu können. Denn 2 Aktivierungen sind das Limit. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast die Aktivierung rückgängig zu machen, kannst das Spiel mit dem Aktvieren und Deaktivieren so oft treiben wie du magst. Aber solltest du dein System abschießen und die Aktivierung nicht mehr rückgängig machen können, ergeht es dir sicherlich wie mir...   

In meinem Fall müsste also noch eine Aktivierung möglich sein. Aber es funktioniert nicht. Warum das so ist, habe ich von niemanden erfahren können, da mich Ascaron aus dem Forum geschmissen hat und Securom auf meine Mails nicht antwortet.


----------



## Rastamen (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				onkelotto am 16.10.2008 06:58 schrieb:
			
		

> was mir grad auf aufgefallen ist :
> 
> was ist eigentlich mit Euch Redakteuren @ Pcgames los ?
> bei Beckstein & Co (killerspieldebatte) holt ihr doch immer mächtig aus , stellt bereits ausgefüllte Briefe
> ...



 zustimm


----------



## Rabowke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 16.10.2008 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ascaron hat das problem zu beheben und fertig.


Sorry Bonkic, bis dato dachte ich eigentlich, dass du realistisch bleiben kannst, aber ...



> oder verweist mich bmw an bosch, weil die bremsen meines autos nicht funktionieren?
> eher nicht, oder?


... und was ist mit z.B. Hardware, die defekt geht? Natürlich wendet man sich an seinen Verkäufer, der sagt einem aber auch, wenn es schneller gehen soll gleich an den Hersteller wenden.

Es ist nunmal logisch, dass sich ein Firma wie SecuROM nicht in die Karten schauen lässt und alle den Firmen freie Hand zur Manipulation des Kopierschutzes gibt.

Ascaron wird keine technische Möglichkeit haben irgendetwas an dem Kopierschutz zu verändern und muss genauso wie der Kunde an SecuROM herantreten. Das die Bitte von Ascaron als Geschäftspartner mehr Gewicht hat als die Bitte von einem Kunden XYZ ist klar.

Aber bleibt doch mal bitte alle sachlich und probiert mitzudenken und nicht immer den längst überholten Spruch zitieren "Kunde ist König, XYZ muss sich kümmern!".

In der Theorie geb ich euch natürlich Recht, nur in der Praxis ist sowas manchmal nun nicht möglich.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und was ist mit z.B. Hardware, die defekt geht? Natürlich wendet man sich an seinen Verkäufer, der sagt einem aber auch, wenn es schneller gehen soll gleich an den Hersteller wenden.



du verkennst, dass ascaron hier -durchaus in rechtlicher hinsicht- schon der hersteller ist.
vom verkäufer/ händler , gegen den "ich" als kunde noch andere ansprüche geltend machen könnte, war hier noch nie die rede.



> In der Theorie geb ich euch natürlich Recht, nur in der Praxis ist sowas manchmal nun nicht möglich.



ähm doch. und nur genauso läuft es in der praxis, zumindest für den endkunden.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ganz klares "Nein". Du kannst Sacred2 schon installieren aber nicht aktivieren. Ich habe mich ja bereits versucht mit dem Thema etwas intensiver auseinander zusetzten.


Wollen wir wetten?
Wir haben am Releasetag eine kleine Mini-Lan gehabt, sechs Leute ... drei Kopien von Sacred. Ich hab meine Version installiert + aktiviert & ein Kumpel. -> Es lief perfekt.

Ein dritter hatte sogar kurzfristig diese 24 Stunden Testversion und selbst die lief, wie gesagt 24h, absolut perfekt im LAN.

Also erzähl bitte nicht so einen Unsinn das es nicht klappt. Wenn es bei dir nicht klappen sollte, hat es andere Gründe. Gerade hier, bei Sacred 2, hab ich wirklich Informationen aus erster Hand eben WEIL wir es getestet haben.



> }Securom scheint bei der Aktivierung alle Daten über deinen Rechner auszuspionieren. Und wenn ich sage alle, dann meine ich alle. Hardware- und Softwarespezifikationen deines Systems werden somit deinem Produktschlüssel zugeordnet.


Ich bin es langsam leid irgendwelchen, und das bitte nicht falsch verstehen, Laien die Funktionsweise von einem Kopierschutz zu erklären. Es wird auf Grund von verschiedenen Komponenten in deinem System eine Art "Schlüssel" erreichnet und bei jedem Start des Spieles verglichen. Änderst du jetzt irgendwas an deinem System, dann ändert sich auch der "Schlüssel", der gespeicherte Schlüssel stimmt mit dem neugenerierten nicht überein -> du musst es neu aktivieren.

Warum man jetzt von auszuspionieren redet ist sowas von unsachlich. Besorg dir eine Firewall und stell sie auf "scharf". Dann besorg dir bitte einen Paketsniffer und analysiere die Pakete, die bei der Aktivierung hin & her geschickt werden. Stell diese wieder her und schau dir an, welche Daten gesendet werden.



> In meinem Fall müsste also noch eine Aktivierung möglich sein. Aber es funktioniert nicht. Warum das so ist, habe ich von niemanden erfahren können, da mich Ascaron aus dem Forum geschmissen hat und Securom auf meine Mails nicht antwortet.


Wie gesagt, es ist definitiv möglich. Aus eigener Hand erfahren und sogar die Deinstallation getestet ( bei einer aktiven Onlineverbindung ).


----------



## Rabowke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 16.10.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm doch. und nur genauso läuft es in der praxis, zumindest für den endkunden.


Dann probier dein Glück.

Ich freu mich meines Lebens weil ich keine Probleme habe.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 16.10.2008 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mit glück hätte das nicht zu tun. 


allerdings hab ich ebenfalls (bislang) keinerlei probleme, danke der nachfrage.


----------



## German_Ripper (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. sind es definitiv keine 24h die du das Spiel testen kannst! Installierst du das Spiel am 10.10.08 um 22:15Uhr kannst du nur bis 24:00 Uhr das Spiel testen. Das ist fakt. Also erzähl mir bitte nicht du wüsstest wovon du redest. Und wenn du mir erzählen willst, ihr hätte über die Nacht hinweg die Testphase ausgenutzt, dann war hier sicherlich das zurücksetzten der Systemzeit der Grund   .



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2. Den Schlüssel den du erwähnst wird bei Secumrom deinem Produktschlüssel zugeordnet. Ich würde Dir vorschlagen dich im Ascaron - Forum zu dem Thema Securom DRM etwas intensiver zu informieren und dir die Aussagen der User sowie die intransparenten Statements der Administratoren durchzulesen. Dann können wir uns zu dem Thema auch gerne angemessen weiterunterhalten.



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt versteh du mich bitte nicht falsch aber ich merke du hast von der Gesamtthematik recht wenig verstanden und bist daher auch keine große Hilfe.


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird auf Grund von verschiedenen Komponenten in deinem System eine Art "Schlüssel" erreichnet und bei jedem Start des Spieles verglichen. Änderst du jetzt irgendwas an deinem System, dann ändert sich auch der "Schlüssel", der gespeicherte Schlüssel stimmt mit dem neugenerierten nicht überein -> du musst es neu aktivieren.



Ein schone lange in der Praxis bewährte Merthode, siehe OEM Betriebssysteme. 

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. sind es definitiv keine 24h die du das Spiel testen kannst! Installierst du das Spiel am 10.10.08 um 22:15Uhr kannst du nur bis 24:00 Uhr das Spiel testen. Das ist fakt. Also erzähl mir bitte nicht du wüsstest wovon du redest. Und wenn du mir erzählen willst, ihr hätte über die Nacht hinweg die Testphase ausgenutzt, dann war hier sicherlich das zurücksetzten der Systemzeit der Grund   .


Wir brauchen darüber garnicht diskutieren, Fakt ist und bleibt, dass wir Sacred 2 am 02.10. erworben haben, installiert haben und bis Nachts irgendwann gespielt haben. Am 03.10. in den Abendstunden lief es dann nicht mehr mit dem Hinweis, die Testperiode sei abgelaufen.

Es hat definitiv niemand die Systemuhr zurück gesetzt weil wir überhaupt nicht wussten, was diese Testphase ist. Es wurde lediglich ausversehen die Testphase aktiviert.



> 2. Den Schlüssel den du erwähnst wird bei Secumrom deinem Produktschlüssel zugeordnet. Ich würde Dir vorschlagen dich im Ascaron - Forum zu dem Thema Securom DRM etwas intensiver zu informieren und dir die Aussagen der User sowie die intransparenten Statements der Administratoren durchzulesen. Dann können wir uns zu dem Thema auch gerne angemessen weiterunterhalten.


 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann sollte man auch dementsprechend auf seine Wortwahl achten. Wo ist denn jetzt bitte der Unterschied zu dem, was ich gerade gesagt hab?

Magst du mir das mal erklären? 

Ich hab lediglich daraufhingewiesen, dass das Wort 'ausspionieren' einfach deplaziert ist.

Lies meinen Text einfach nochmal ... vllt. verstehst du ihn dann.   

Hier noch eine ganz fiese Theorie: man kann dem Produktschlüssel sein Hardware-Schlüssel zuordnen, dass ist nämlich das Geheimnis der besagten "zweifachen Aktivierung".

Aber anscheinend entspricht das ja auch nicht der Wahrheit, ich hab mich nicht informiert und überhaupt gibt es diese zweite, gleichzeitige Aktivierung überhaupt nicht. 

...



			
				German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt versteh du mich bitte nicht falsch aber ich merke du hast von der Gesamtthematik recht wenig verstanden und bist daher auch keine große Hilfe.


 

So wirds sein.


----------



## German_Ripper (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Magst du mir das mal erklären?
> 
> Ich hab lediglich daraufhingewiesen, dass das Wort 'ausspionieren' einfach deplaziert ist.
> 
> ...



Du kannst dich gerne als Gewinner dieser kleinen Diskussionsrunde bezeichnen solange es nur dein Ego steigert. Dein Wissen mag theoretisch korrekt ausformuliert sein, nur wenn du dich mit mir über mein bisheriges Problem unterhalten möchtest dann stell bitte nicht meine Glaubwürdigkeit in Frage, nur weil du irgendwo etwas gelesen hast und glaubst etwas zu wissen. Der Grund warum ich überhaupt Kontakt zu Ascaron über das dafür vorgesehenden Forum aufgenommen habe, ist das der Aktivierungs- bzw. Deaktivierungsvorgang nicht wie theoretisch beschrieben in der Praxis funktioniert. Und anhand deiner absolut unproduktiven Aussagen komme ich mit meinem Problem nicht zu einer Lösung. Jetzt rechnen wir in der Zeit mal ein paar Monate drauf und hoffen du wirst in die selbe mißliche Lage geraten. Wir werden sehen ob sich deine Meinung bzgl. dieser DRM Maßnahme ändert.   

Ich bin Betroffener. Du nicht aber vielleicht ändert sich das Blatt und du betrachtest die Dinge dann mal von einer etwas anderen Seite... "wise guy"


----------



## Huskyboy (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

nur kann man aus dem schlüssel auch umgekehrt wieder zurückrechnen welche hardware z.b. verwendet wird, das sollte für SecuROM kein problem sein

Wenn SecuROM solche nutzungsbedingungen hat das Ascaron darauf keinen zugriff hat ist es trotzdem weiterhin Ascarons Problem wenn das Spiel nicht läuft, denn die haben den Kopierschutz eingebaut, wie das genannte beispiel wenn ich nen BMW kaufe und da sind Zündkerzen von Bosch drin und das auto geht nicht an ist auch BMW dafür zuständig und nicht Bosch, wie die das Intern Regeln kann dem kunden herzlich egal sein. Aber Ascaron scheint da lieber die beamten methode zu wählen "ne da müssen sie zu frau müller" " aber die hat mich doch zu ihnen geschickt" ..

Und warum sollte es schneller gehen sich mit defekter Hardware an den hersteller zu wenden, wenn wir defekte Hardware verkaufen bzw die in den ersten 6 monaten kaputt geht nehmen wir das zurück und knallen es dem hersteller um die ohren während der kunde nen austauschgerät bekommt, wer das nicht macht sollte seinen laden besser dicht machen und beamter werden..

hm wie die rückgabequote bei einem bestimmten spiel ist ist schwer zu sagen, im Falle COD4 kamen wohl 60% zurück,  und die wurden auch ziemlich flott gebraucht wieder verkauft, und das war im ersten verkaufsmonat, denn das spiel ist echt kurz..


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.10.2008 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> nur kann man aus dem schlüssel auch umgekehrt wieder zurückrechnen welche hardware z.b. verwendet wird, das sollte für SecuROM kein problem sein [...]


Davon würde ich auf keinen Fall ausgehen. Wenn eine hinreichend moderne Hashfunktion verwendet wird, dürfte das "Zurückrechnen" der ursprünglichen Rechnerkonfiguration aus dem generierten Schlüssel mit heutigen Rechnern gar nicht oder nur sehr schwierig machbar sein.

Nachtrag. Wenn ich die dxdiag.txt meines Rechners mit SHA-512 hashe, ergibt das zum Beispiel

```
F4CA4931188BDF67 4781E102E5D43E00 DBA92681F495D480 DE7523C81F56E3CE
260AF7824EBE35FB 17DABF69B6CEE9B0 1CA6BBCE46799476 DDED6354C0120164
```
Viel Spaß beim Zurückrechnen. ^^


----------



## Huskyboy (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

es ist die frage ob SecuROM es darauf anlegt den Hashwert zurückzurechnen bzw die möglichkeit dazu zu geben

ich kann das natürlich nicht weil ich dafür den Algorythmus kennen müsste, den ich nicht kenn, aber anders werden z.b. CDKey auch nicht vergeben, da tippen nicht hundert schimpansen den ganzen tag keys sondern auch die werden errechnet 

und was man errechnen kann sollte man auch zurückrechnen können


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 16.10.2008 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Sacred 2 FAQ schrieb:
			
		

> "Was ist "Make your friend a copy"?
> 
> Kopien von SACRED 2 dürfen auch an Freunde und Nachbarn etc. kostenlos weitergegeben werden. *Jede Kopie kann auch ohne Aktivierungscode am Kalendertag der Installation bis 23:59 Uhr im Singleplayer und im LAN gespielt werden.* Am nächsten Kalendertag kann der Spielstand mit einem online erhältlichen Aktivierungscode unbegrenzt weitergespielt werden, ebenso kann damit dann auch online gespielt werden.


Vielleicht wars ne Zeitschleife, oder der Alkohol?   
Obwohl Bugs, Bugs sind immer gut.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.10.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist die frage ob SecuROM es darauf anlegt den Hashwert zurückzurechnen bzw die möglichkeit dazu zu geben
> 
> ich kann das natürlich nicht weil ich dafür den Algorythmus kennen müsste, den ich nicht kenn, aber anders werden z.b. CDKey auch nicht vergeben, da tippen nicht hundert schimpansen den ganzen tag keys sondern auch die werden errechnet
> 
> und was man errechnen kann sollte man auch zurückrechnen können


Nicht unbedingt. Einwegfunktionen wie die meisten - typischen - Hashfunktionen sind durchaus sinnvoll. Diese Funktionen sind so entwickelt, dass eine minimale Änderung der Eingabe im Normalfall eine komplett unterschiedliche Ausgabe zur Folge hat. Dadurch kann man sehr schnell und einfach herausfinden, ob zwei verschiedene Eingaben (Passwörter, Dateien, DVD-ISOs, etc) zu 100% übereinstimmen, oder ob es irgendwo einen Unterschied gibt (Tippfehler, Übertragungsfehler, etc).

Aber dass Produktschlüssel reversibel berechenbar wären, wäre mir wirklich neu. oO Was sollte denn als Ergebnis von dieser Zurückrechnung herauskommen?


----------



## Huskyboy (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

na die teile werden nicht einfach aus luft und liebe generiert, es gibt quasi einen schlüsses der die aus etwas bestimmten generiert, sonst würden ja Keygens nicht funktionieren..

naja nur die frage ist ob SecuRom HASH werte benutzt, ich zweifel das doch ziemlich an, das würd nem hersteller ja nix bringen, dann hätte man nämlich quasi mit jedem ausgetauschten ramriegel nen komplett neuen wert, bzw eigentlich immer wenn man irgendwas kleineres ändert, SecuROM springt nicht auf jede hardware änderung an..  vermutlich sogar wenn man das spiel einfach neu installiert..


----------



## onkelotto (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 16.10.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin es langsam leid irgendwelchen, und das bitte nicht falsch verstehen, Laien die Funktionsweise von einem Kopierschutz zu erklären. Es wird auf Grund von verschiedenen Komponenten in deinem System eine Art "Schlüssel" erreichnet und bei jedem Start des Spieles verglichen. Änderst du jetzt irgendwas an deinem System, dann ändert sich auch der "Schlüssel", der gespeicherte Schlüssel stimmt mit dem neugenerierten nicht überein -> du musst es neu aktivieren.



@ Rabowke

schalte mal bitte einen Gang zurück . Brauchst dein Wissen hier ja nicht zwingend 
niederschreiben .
Von wegen : " ich bin es *leid *irgendwelchen...blablub ".
Eine überwältigende Mehrheit hier (mich eingeschlossen ) sind  ehrlich verunsichert
bezüglich " Securom " auf privaten PC-Systemen .


----------



## Kissaki0 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Grandios.
Als ob DRM "Raubkopierer" davon abgehalten hätte Spore zum laufen zu bringen oder diese Version dann zu veröffentlichen.

Das einzige was EA damit erreicht sind erboste Kunden.
Vielleicht nicht alle, aber doch ein großer Teil.
Ich hab mir schon kein Crysis: Warhead gekauft (was ich ohne DRM hätte), und nun muss ich mir das echt noch für Far Cry 2 überlegen? (Wäre auch ein Pflichtkauf für mich gewesen).

Und ich glaube das sind mehr als 99,8%.
Und "hätten nicht bemerkt" ist nicht unbedingt die beste Argumentation... Da könnte man nun böse Sachen anführen.


----------



## Kissaki0 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				t0rs0 am 15.10.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Kopierschutz überflüssig ist. Raubkopien wird es immer geben. Man sollte eher weiter im Multiplayer Bereich weiter entwickeln, denn da herrscht großes Potential. Wenn man es schafft, dass nur Spieler, die das Spiel gekauft haben online spielen können und der Multiplayer Teil eines Spieles gut gemacht ist, dann wird sich das Spiel auch trotz Raubkopien gut verkaufen. Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür ist Call of Duty 4. Die meisten die ich kenne haben es wegen dem genialen Multiplayer gekauft.


Ich denke das gilt genau so für Singleplayer Spiele.
Vielleicht nicht im selben Rahmen, aber wirklich gute Singleplayer Spiele werden von dessen Liebhabern genauso gekauft.
Egal wie viele "Raubkopien" davon im Umlauf sind.


----------



## headless-cripple (16. Oktober 2008)

*Videothek*

Vor gut 2 Stunden war ich in der Videothek und habe nach Spore, Mass Effect und FIFA 09 geschaut ... und nur ME gefunden. Lediglich ME haben sie gehabt, werds mir dann morgen mit PES 09 dann ausleihen 

Aber da sieht man dann auch schon die Reaktion der Videothek auf SecuRom: Nein, danke! Wenn das jede macht, dann geht EA schon einmal allein durch die Videotheken viel Geld flöten ...


----------



## Boesor (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Videothek*



			
				headless-cripple am 16.10.2008 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da sieht man dann auch schon die Reaktion der Videothek auf SecuRom: Nein, danke! Wenn das jede macht, dann geht EA schon einmal allein durch die Videotheken viel Geld flöten ...



Da EA wie viele Publisher nicht gerade viel wert auf das Videotheken Geschäft legt, es eigentlich sogar eher bekämpft, dürfte die das nicht stören, es dürfte sogar eher zum Plan gehören.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				onkelotto am 16.10.2008 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rabowke
> 
> schalte mal bitte einen Gang zurück . Brauchst dein Wissen hier ja nicht zwingend
> niederschreiben .
> Von wegen : " ich bin es *leid *irgendwelchen...blablub ".


Es ist aber so. Wenn du in jedem Thread gg. Unwissenheit schreibst oder irgendwelche User mit Absicht Unwahrheiten verbreiten, man die Dinge richtig stellt und der nächste User wieder mit sowas anfängt ... da wird man es irgendwann Leid darauf zu antworten.

Natürlich muss ich nicht zwingend auf irgendwelche Beiträge antworten, aber wenn niemand bestimmte Dinge richtig stellt, dann lesen das wiederum zig andere User, halten solche Aussagen für wahr und verbreiten wieder Unsinn.   



> Eine überwältigende Mehrheit hier (mich eingeschlossen ) sind  ehrlich verunsichert
> bezüglich " Securom " auf privaten PC-Systemen .


Dagegen spricht auch überhaupt nichts, in gesundes Misstrauen ist im Bereich des Computers sicherlich hilfreich und angebracht.

Allerdings sollte man sich immer ein paar Dinge vor Augen halten, SecuROM ist ein Unternehmen was durch Kunden am Leben erhalten wird. Diese Kunden sind unsere bekannten Publisher / Hersteller von Spielen. Das tolle am Internet ist, dass sich negative Meldungen in sekundenschnelle über das komplette Internet verbreiten & für massig negativ PR sorgen. Sowas weiß eine Firma wie SecuROM sehr wohl, dementsprechend kann es sich SecuROM überhaupt nicht erlauben, bestimmte Dinge schlampig umzusetzen.

Ich wiederhole nochmal: die Treiber von SecuROM sind von Microsoft zertifiziert für das 64bit Betriebssystem. Bis dato gibt es keine (!) Berichte darüber, dass ein Hacker mittels einem Exploit im SecuROM Treiber bestimmte Dinge im System übernehmen konnte und/oder gar unheil damit angestiftet hat. Sowas sind "Legenden im Internet", die zum einen mit Absicht aber auch aus Unwissen verbreitet werden.

Natürlich finde ich bestimmte Dinge an SecuROM auch eher "suboptimal", z.B. ist die Implementierung von Spore echt ( unter uns ) beschissen gelöst worden von EA. Das SecuROM weit mehr bietet, zeigt uns Sacred 2 eindrucksvoll.

Nennt mir doch mal bitte ein Spiel, das einen Kopierschutz hat und die zeitgleiche Verwendung von zwei Installationen im LAN duldet, erlaubt und sogar fördert?

Das letzte mir bekannte Spiel, was so einen "Support" hatte, war Starcraft mit der Spawn-Install, wobei selbst bei Starcraft lediglich der Multiplayer-Modus lief. Bei Sacred 2 läuft der Singleplayer und der Multiplayer im LAN ohne Probleme.

Differenzieren heißt das Zauberwort.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Videothek*



			
				headless-cripple am 16.10.2008 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor gut 2 Stunden war ich in der Videothek und habe nach Spore, Mass Effect und FIFA 09 geschaut ... und nur ME gefunden. Lediglich ME haben sie gehabt, werds mir dann morgen mit PES 09 dann ausleihen
> 
> Aber da sieht man dann auch schon die Reaktion der Videothek auf SecuRom: Nein, danke! Wenn das jede macht, dann geht EA schon einmal allein durch die Videotheken viel Geld flöten ...




mal wieder viel zu kurz gedacht.
das verleihgeschäft ist den publishern doch schon lange ein dorn im auge.

deine häme ist also völlig unangebracht, da ea damit -ganz im gegenteil zu dem was du meinst- zumindest einen teilerfolg mit der verwendung von securom gelandet hat.


----------



## Rastamen (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 17.10.2008 07:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Nennt mir doch mal bitte ein Spiel, das einen Kopierschutz hat und die zeitgleiche Verwendung von zwei Installationen im LAN duldet, erlaubt und sogar fördert?
> 
> Das letzte mir bekannte Spiel, was so einen "Support" hatte, war Starcraft mit der Spawn-Install, wobei selbst bei Starcraft lediglich der Multiplayer-Modus lief. Bei Sacred 2 läuft der Singleplayer und der Multiplayer im LAN ohne Probleme.
> 
> Differenzieren heißt das Zauberwort.




Battlefield 1942 (2CDs) und Battlefield Vietnam (3CDs) sind z.B. solche Spiele , da hier mit jeder CD gespielt werden kann die in der Packung liegt .
(sogar mit EA Logo auf der Packung  )
Einzig im Internet kann man Zeitgleich nur mit einen Rechner zocken (CD-Key)


----------



## Rabowke (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rastamen am 17.10.2008 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Battlefield 1942 (2CDs) und Battlefield Vietnam (3CDs) sind z.B. solche Spiele , da hier mit jeder CD gespielt werden kann die in der Packung liegt .


Okay, dass es technisch möglich ist, ist das eine. Wie stehts aber mit der "Erlaubnis" seitens EA? Es würde mich schwer wundern wenn gerade EA sowas erlauben sollte.   

Aber ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren, und wenn man mal das EA Gebashe von mir ausblendet wäre es sogar logisch einen "Team-Shooter" im LAN zu ermöglichen.

Es würde mich halt nur wundern.



> Einzig im Internet kann man Zeitgleich nur mit einen Rechner zocken (CD-Key)


Ja gut, dass ist dann aber normal. Sacred 2 kann auch nur einer (!) im Internet spielen wg. dem CD Key.


----------



## MoeD (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				McDrake am 15.10.2008 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.10.2008 22:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man sollte es einfach sein lassen. Jeder Kopierschutz wird umgangen. Ich weiss noch wie zu Zeiten von Monkey Island die Drehscheibe einfach "liebevoll" mitkopiert bzw. nachgebaut wurde. Man wird das Kopieren nicht mehr stoppen können und ehrlich gesagt kann ich es auch verstehen, dass man sich von Freunden die eine oder andere CD oder das eine oder andere Spiel kopiert. Als ich jünger war, haben wir uns unter Freunden immer unsere CD's gegenseitig auf Musikkassette überspielt und mir ist es völlig unverständlich was an diesem Austausch von Kultur ein Verbrechen sein soll. Die Größenordnung die das Verteilen durch das Internet angenommen hat, ist natürlich eine andere Sache, da müssen Lösungen gefunden werden. Die sinnvollste wäre einfach die Spiele für 20 EUR zu verticken, dann würde es bald wieder mehr Käufer als Raupkopierer geben.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				MoeD am 17.10.2008 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Die sinnvollste wäre einfach die Spiele für 20 EUR zu verticken, dann würde es bald wieder mehr Käufer als Raupkopierer geben.



Boah, ist das naiv, dass meinst du nicht ernst oder   

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 17.10.2008 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> MoeD am 17.10.2008 09:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da wär ich mir nicht so sicher, budget und gebrauchtware in der preisregion verkauft sich sehr gut

die frage ist natürlich ob spiele mit so einem minimal gewinn überhaupt refinanzierbar sind, und das halte ich für arg zweifelhaft.. wir Händler wollen an spielen ja auch noch was verdienen, wir bieten die ja nicht umsonst feil.. wir essen auch sehr gerne, und haben auch gerne ein dach überm kopf


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 17.10.2008 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> da wär ich mir nicht so sicher, budget und gebrauchtware in der preisregion verkauft sich sehr gut


Klar wird es sich gut verkaufen, dass bestreite ich nicht. Aber bei dem Preis, macht der Hersteller/Publisher und die ganzen restlichen Wirtschaftszweige die dort involviert sind, so gut wie keinen Gewinn mehr.


> die frage ist natürlich ob spiele mit so einem minimal gewinn überhaupt refinanzierbar sind, und das halte ich für arg zweifelhaft.. wir Händler wollen an spielen ja auch noch was verdienen, wir bieten die ja nicht umsonst feil.. wir essen auch sehr gerne, und haben auch gerne ein dach überm kopf


Siehe oben. 

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

ja das ist eben das problem, aufgrund der imensen produktionskosten kann man die spiele garnicht mehr günstiger verkaufen..

man muss schon heute die 50-60€ haben um überhaupt die chance haben eben keinen verlust zu machen

früher waren die käuferschichten kleiner, da musste man die 100 DM auch nehmen

Wesentlich billiger machen geht also nicht, man könnte die ausstattung wieder vergrößern, das würde zwar den gewinn etwas kleiner machen, allerdings könnte man durch bessere ausstattung auch wieder käufer gewinnen DAS wär nämlich ein mehrwert gegenüber einer illegalen kopie

DRM würd ich jetzt nicht wirklich als mehrwert bezeichnen..


----------



## scalelll (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Die machen sich ihr Geschäft selber kaputt, dazu brauchts keine Raubkopierer mehr. Im realen Leben ist es so, das sich die wenigsten beschweren. Viele beschweren sich nicht, ziehen aber ihre Konzequenzen.
Der EA Boss Ricci schreibt, da hat sich einen "kleine" Community gefunden die Spore / DRM boykottiert. Ich nennen das keine kleine Community:

http://www.amazon.com/review/product/B000FKBCX4/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?%5Fencoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Tendenz steigend (Gott sei Dank)


----------



## Boesor (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				scalelll am 17.10.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Die machen sich ihr Geschäft selber kaputt, dazu brauchts keine Raubkopierer mehr. Im realen Leben ist es so, das sich die wenigsten beschweren. Viele beschweren sich nicht, ziehen aber ihre Konzequenzen.
> Der EA Boss Ricci schreibt, da hat sich einen "kleine" Community gefunden die Spore / DRM boykottiert. Ich nennen das keine kleine Community:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/product/B000FKBCX4/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?%5Fencoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
> ...



Wer sich wo wie über DRM aus   wird dem herzlich egal sein, solange die Verkaufszahlen stimmen.


----------



## German_Ripper (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 17.10.2008 07:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist aber so. Wenn du in jedem Thread gg. Unwissenheit schreibst oder irgendwelche User mit Absicht Unwahrheiten verbreiten, man die Dinge richtig stellt und der nächste User wieder mit sowas anfängt ... da wird man es irgendwann Leid darauf zu antworten.
> 
> Natürlich muss ich nicht zwingend auf irgendwelche Beiträge antworten, aber wenn niemand bestimmte Dinge richtig stellt, dann lesen das wiederum zig andere User, halten solche Aussagen für wahr und verbreiten wieder Unsinn.



Wie kannst du dir eigentlich anmassen im Bezug auf dieses Thema zu behaupten, du wüsstest wie das DRM von Securom funktioniert? Arbeitest du in dieser Firma? Alles was du hier erzählst fundiert auf deiner Logik und dem was du glaubst dir im Netz dazu angelesen zu haben. Es gibt keine Spezifikation die offenlegt wie das DRM von Securom konkret arbeitet aber du bist der einzige der alles darüber weiß. Du tust das Selbe wie alle Anderen, *MUTMAßEN*!



> ...Sowas weiß eine Firma wie SecuROM sehr wohl, dementsprechend kann es sich SecuROM überhaupt nicht erlauben, bestimmte Dinge schlampig umzusetzen.



Seit wann muss ich als Kunde auf die Firmenpolitik eines Unternehmens rucksicht nehmen mit der ich keinen Vertrag habe? Mein Kaufvertrag wurde über Dritte mit dem Hersteller der Software abgeschlossen. Da ist mir das Image der Firma Securom sowas von sch... egal.
Und wenn die erboßten Kunden Anfragen beim Hersteller bzgl. der notwendigen Zusatzsoftware (Securom) stellen dann ist der Hersteller in der Pflicht anhand bestehender Softwarewartungsverträge mit dem Dienstleister auf die Probleme der Kunden einzugehen. 
Wer nicht versteht wovon ich rede der sollte ich im Thread 2 Seiten zurückarbeiten.



> Ich wiederhole nochmal: die Treiber von SecuROM sind von Microsoft zertifiziert für das 64bit Betriebssystem.



Ob die Treiber zertifiziert sind oder auch nicht spielt keine Rolle. Die Treiber zum DRM von Sony waren auch zertifiziert und wurden nachträglich inkl. der Software als Rookit offiziell von Sony bestätigt! Was war das Ergebnis, Klagen in Millionenhöhe und Zurückrollen hieß das Zauberwort. 



> Natürlich finde ich bestimmte Dinge an SecuROM auch eher "suboptimal", z.B. ist die Implementierung von Spore echt ( unter uns ) beschissen gelöst worden von EA. Das SecuROM weit mehr bietet, zeigt uns Sacred 2 eindrucksvoll.



Was genau haben sie eindrucksvoll bewiesen? Dass sich die Anzahl der Kritiken seit dem Releasetermin von Tag zu Tag steigern? Wenn du das meinst, hast du natürlich recht...


----------



## scalelll (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Nunja, mal sehen, mir wäre es jedenfalls nicht egal wenn an allen Ecken und Enden der wütende Mob so über meine Produkte herfallen würde. Aber du hast recht, das letzte Wort haben die Investoren wenn das floppt. Der Ricci wird das dann wohl kaum überleben


----------



## scalelll (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



> Natürlich finde ich bestimmte Dinge an SecuROM auch eher "suboptimal", z.B. ist die Implementierung von Spore echt ( unter uns ) beschissen gelöst worden von EA. Das SecuROM weit mehr bietet, zeigt uns Sacred 2 eindrucksvoll.



Sacred 2 interessiert "weltweit " gesehen kein Schwein. Das kann man nicht als Referenz hernehmen.

Interessant sind die Toptitel


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

was bietet Securom eigentlich? das man die DVD nicht im laufwerk haben muss?

das tun NoCD Cracks bestimmt seit... es die gibt.. wo ist der mehrwert zur kopie?


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				scalelll am 17.10.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Die machen sich ihr Geschäft selber kaputt, dazu brauchts keine Raubkopierer mehr. Im realen Leben ist es so, das sich die wenigsten beschweren. Viele beschweren sich nicht, ziehen aber ihre Konzequenzen.
> Der EA Boss Ricci schreibt, da hat sich einen "kleine" Community gefunden die Spore / DRM boykottiert. Ich nennen das keine kleine Community:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/product/B000FKBCX4/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?%5Fencoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
> ...



Du hälst ernsthaft 0,3 % für eine "nicht kleine Community"?   

MfG


----------



## scalelll (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 17.10.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 17.10.2008 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn du ein klein wenig Lebenserfahrung hättest, könntest du solche Aktionen richtig deuten. Aber natürlich gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, dass man alles glaubt was einem so aufgetischt wird . Bleibt also jedem selbst überlassen wie er es deutet


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 17.10.2008 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist der mehrwert zur kopie?


1.) Originalprodukt
2.) Garantie
3.) Verpackung
4.) Handbuch
5.) Gepresste Medien (DVD´s) halten wesentlich länger als gebrannte DVD Rohlinge
6.) Anrecht auf Support
7.) Funktionierender Onlinemodus
8.) Schickes Design im Regal 

Mehr fällt mir jetzt spontan nicht ein 

MfG


----------



## Boesor (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 17.10.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 17.10.2008 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht noch ein reines Gewissen, wobei ich zugebe, das ist in der heutigen zeit wohl scheinbar kein mehrwert mehr.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				scalelll am 17.10.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn du ein klein wenig Lebenserfahrung hättest, könntest du solche Aktionen richtig deuten. Aber natürlich gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, dass man alles glaubt was einem so aufgetischt wird . Bleibt also jedem selbst überlassen wie er es deutet



Na klar. Dann halte/deute doch 0,3% für eine "Tendenz"   
Wenn du dieses Vorgehen Lebenserfahrung nennst, dann habe ich wirklich keine.   

MfG


----------



## Freezeman (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 17.10.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 17.10.2008 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9. Man investiert in die Zukunft der Branche.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 17.10.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 17.10.2008 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr guter Punkt, den müsste man sogar an erster Stelle schreiben. 
Ich gebe Dir Recht. Schon alleine anhand vieler Beiträge hier im Forum zeigt sich deine These ganz deutlich.
*@scalelll*
Das ist eine Tendenz 

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 17.10.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 17.10.2008 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Legen leute die Runterladen eh wenig wert drauf
2. Brauchen leute die Runterladen nicht
3. Nimmt für die meisten eh nur Platz weg
4. Liest kaum einer, in einigen fällen sogar schon als PDF auf DVD gesichtet
5. Naja die meisten die die Spiele jetzt runterladen laden sie weil sie neu sind, entweder werden die dann eh nie mehr gespielt weil eh immer was neues kommt oder es wird irgendwann fürn 10er gekauft
6. der Support ist bei den meisten firmen absolut mangelhaft o-ton: "Das ist dann ihr Problem".. auf die frage hin was ich jetzt tun könnte weil mein original gekauftes Spiel nicht läuft, war Bioshock das sich nicht mit meinem laufwerk vertragen hat
7. der funktioniert bei einigen spielen auch beim original nicht   Anno *hust*
8. dürfte leuten die viel kopieren auch ziemlich egal sein
9. Reines gewissen? Haben die meisten, sind ja eh nur datenhaufen, kein gegenstand...


----------



## Boesor (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 17.10.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Legen leute die Runterladen eh wenig wert drauf
> 2. Brauchen leute die Runterladen nicht
> 3. Nimmt für die meisten eh nur Platz weg
> 4. Liest kaum einer, in einigen fällen sogar schon als PDF auf DVD gesichtet
> ...



Und nu? Natürlich wird es immer Raubkopierer geben, das ist doch klar. Und der hauptgrund (wenn nicht sogar in der Regel der einzige) liegt schlichtweg darin, dass es 0 nichts niente kostet


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 17.10.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Legen leute die Runterladen eh wenig wert drauf
> 2. Brauchen leute die Runterladen nicht
> 3. Nimmt für die meisten eh nur Platz weg
> 4. Liest kaum einer, in einigen fällen sogar schon als PDF auf DVD gesichtet
> ...


Wenn man gewissenlos handelt, da gebe ich dir Recht, sind viele von diesen Punkten sicherlich nichtich.

Aber deine Frage war nun einmal gewesen: Welchen Mehrwert hat das Original gegenüber der Kopie. Und in Summe hat das Original einen wesentlichen Mehrwert gegenüber der Kopie. Aber was nehmen einige doch in kauf, nur um nichts bezahlen zu müssen.  

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

naja wie gesagt, einige punkte kann man da durchaus abstellen, den mangelhaften support z.b. vorallem der von EA und Ubi ist extrem mies.. da hat man das gefühl man fragt in Alis Dönerbude nach fußnagelmaniküre..

oder zb. das vermehrt keine Demos angeboten werden, das ist ein unding, aber der kunde soll einfahc mal auf gut glück kaufen etc


----------



## Boesor (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 17.10.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> oder zb. das vermehrt keine Demos angeboten werden, das ist ein unding, aber der kunde soll einfahc mal auf gut glück kaufen etc



naja, je nach Spiel.
Ich denke gerade durch das Internet (und Seiten wie diese) gehören Computerspiele zu den Produkten, über die man sich auch ohne Kauf sehr sehr umfangreich informieren kann.
Aber das ist auch ein andere Thema, denn die Existenz oder nicht Existenz von Demos dürfte kaum eine relevante Rolle bei der Frage nach Raubkopien sein.


----------



## scalelll (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 17.10.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> *@scalelll*
> Das ist eine Tendenz
> 
> MfG




Hab ich jetzt leider nicht ganz verstanden wie du das meinst(?)


----------



## German_Ripper (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Wer regt sich den eigentlich *nicht* über DRM auf?

- User denen es egal ist wie mit Ihnen als Kunde umgegangen wird
- Personen deren Weitsicht sehr beschränkt ist
- User die naiv mit dem Thema Datenschutz umgehen
- Mitläufer die sich von anderen Personen durch ihr Halbwissen überzeugen lassen, es wäre nicht so schlimm eine intransparente Software mit installieren zu müssen
- User die noch nicht ernsthaft mit diesem Thema konfrontiert wurden und/oder finanzielle Einbußen erleiden mussten

Wir können die Liste gerne ... jeder ist herzlichst dazu eingeladen..


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

also ich kauf mir keine spiele mehr ohne möglichkeit sie vorher antesten zu können

auf Zeitschriftenwertungen, videos etc vertrau ich einfach nicht mehr, nicht nachdem hypespiele wie Crysis 94% einkassiert haben obwohl die im endeffekt spielerische luftblasen sind die nur von Grafik leben

Kein antesten = kein kauf

zum glück kann ich die spiele vorher antesten, wenn die nix sind geb ich die halt dem vertrieb als retour zurück..


----------



## Boesor (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 17.10.2008 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer regt sich den eigentlich nicht über DRM auf?
> 
> - User denen es egal ist wie mit Ihnen als Kunde umgegangen wird
> - Personen deren Weitsicht sehr beschränkt ist
> ...



Wer hat mich eigentlich eben gefragt, wo ich Beleidigungen gegenüber DRM Käufern sehe? 
Naja, hier sind n paar.
Ich kann dir übrigens ganz genau sagen wie ich zu dem Thema stehe, dann brauchst du nicht so armselig zu spekulieren:

- User, die sich den Risiken von DRM sehr wohl bewusst sind, das Spiel aber trotzdem so interessant finden, um diese Risiken in kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## scalelll (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 17.10.2008 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer regt sich den eigentlich *nicht* über DRM auf?
> 
> - User denen es egal ist wie mit Ihnen als Kunde umgegangen wird
> - Personen deren Weitsicht sehr beschränkt ist
> ...



Du hast leider schon alles in deiner Aufzählung drin


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 17.10.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 17.10.2008 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > wo ist der mehrwert zur kopie?





> 1.) Originalprodukt


 Hängt von der Ideologie des Spielers ab. Es gibt genug Leute, die auch gefakte Rolex-Uhren tragen oder Kopien von Edelhandtaschen aus China kaufen. Und das mit gutem Gewissen. Wer nur das Produkt sieht, will auch nur das Produkt haben. Ob Original oder Kopie, scheint da oft irrelevant. Wenn ich Leute mit gefakten Omegas am Handgelenk sehe, dann bekomme ich auch krampfhaften Durchfall. Die macht es aber trotzdem glücklich... 





> 2.) Garantie


 Wenn etwas nichts kostet (eben die Raupkopie), dann ist die Garantie irrelevant. Die "echte" Garantie fußt bei Verkaufsversionen doch nur auf dem Recht, dass man das Spiel mit Begründung zurückgeben kann, wenn man z.B. mit Bugs konfrontiert ist, oder man Probleme mit der Aktivierung hat. Das artet bei uninformierten Verkäufern aber oftmals aus. Als ich versuchte "Söldner" zurückzugeben, musste ich erst den Filialleiter herbeizitieren, damit mein Anliegen abgearbeitet wurde. Es gilt noch immer bei vielen Geschäften: Umtausch und Geld zurück gibt es nur, wenn das Spiel noch original eingepackt ist...


> 3.) Verpackung


 Eine genormte DVD-Hülle mit Inlay ist nun kein Kaufgrund mehr. Jedenfalls für viele Leute, die ich kenne, und die nur noch über Steam kaufen. Früher, als es noch die großen Boxen gab, war das aber wohl anders. Die stehen heute noch im Regal (Birth of the Federation, Gunship, Elite Force, Delta Force, Rainbow Six etc.). 


> 4.) Handbuch


 PDFs bekommt man auch vom Hersteller, bzw. die heutigen Handbücher sind generell überflüssig, da dort nichts steht, was man nicht auch im Tutorial finden kann.


> 5.) Gepresste Medien (DVD´s) halten wesentlich länger als gebrannte DVD Rohlinge


 Das Internet vergisst nie. Und solange es die entsprechenden Netzwerke und Vertreiber gibt, wird man die Kopie immer und immer wieder laden können. 





> 6.) Anrecht auf Support


 Was aber eher die Nerven kaputt macht. Wenn man 3 Wochen auf eine Antwort von Ubi oder Valve warten muss, dann ist das nicht unbedingt ein Argument dafür, dass man sich die Spiele kaufen sollte.


> 7.) Funktionierender Onlinemodus


 Da stimme ich vorbehaltlos zu. Wobei es mittlerweile auch genug Online-Games gibt, die man "unter der Hand" spielen kann, bzw. die generierte Serials akzeptieren.


> 8.) Schickes Design im Regal


 Naja... 

Was ich damit sagen will: Der Kauf von Originalen ist und bleibt abhängig von der Mentalität und Ideologie der Käufer. Wer wirklich etwas Originales haben will, der zahlt auch fast jeden Preis. Allen anderen, die nur das Endprodukt konsumieren wollen, ist wohl egal, ob das Spiel verpackt ist, oder man es für lau von irgendeiner Plattform saugen kann. 

Ich will damit freilich nicht die Kopierszene in Schutz nehmen, oder das illegale Beschaffen von Kopien runterspielen, aber es ist eben so, dass bei nicht greifbaren Dingen (was Spiele und Filme eben sind), das Unrechtsbewusstsein bei vielen Leuten völlig aussetzt. Da ich meine Spiele nur noch für DS und Wii kaufe, und der PC aufgrund von DRM und vielen Ports mittlerweile überhaupt keine relevante Rolle mehr spielt, ist mir das eigentlich auch egal, wer was saugt oder wer ehrlich kauft. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo ich heldenhaft Raubkopierer an den virtuellen Strick gebunden habe. Mittlerweile ist das in meinen Augen irrelevant. Industrie und Kopierer befinden sich in einer Abwärtsspirale, die irgendwann im Desaster enden wird. Schuldzuweisungen sollte man an beide Seiten richten. Und DRM ist eigentlich die ideale Legitimation (bzw. der banale Vorwand) dafür, dass man bewusst Spiele kopiert, anstatt diese zu kaufen und sich gängeln zu lassen - denn effektiven Schutz bringt das System nicht, was man ja in der Vergangenheit hinreichend oft gesehen hat.

Regards, eX!


----------



## scalelll (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 17.10.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> - User, die sich den Risiken von DRM sehr wohl bewusst sind, das Spiel aber trotzdem so interessant finden, um diese Risiken in kauf zu nehmen.



100% Agreement   

Es gibt nur einen Haken:

Das ganze Therma ist zu komplex als das es jeder der meint die Risiken verstanden zu haben auch wirklich verstanden hat! Und genau darin liegt der Plan von EA und Konsorten, auf die Dummheit der User zu setzen. Hat ja Ricci auch genau so im Interview gesagt, der Sack!

Deshalb alles dran setzen, das Licht hier reinkommt. Es geht nicht um die, die wissen auf was sie sich einlassen, es geht um den grossen Rest der "meint" zu wissen auf was er sich einlässt.

Aber so wie ich das sehe, sind das doch erheblich viele, die genau wissen was da läuft, das ist erfreulich.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 17.10.2008 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer regt sich den eigentlich *nicht* über DRM auf?
> 
> - User denen es egal ist wie mit Ihnen als Kunde umgegangen wird
> - Personen deren Weitsicht sehr beschränkt ist
> ...


User die keinen paranoiden Weltuntergangswarnvorstellungen unterliegen und aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen müssen? 
Mhh, nennt man das jetzt ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit oder einfach nur Spaß???

Ich nenne es mal Spaß 

MfG


----------



## German_Ripper (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 17.10.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> - User, die sich den Risiken von DRM sehr wohl bewusst sind, das Spiel aber trotzdem so interessant finden, um diese Risiken in kauf zu nehmen.



Ich muss zu meinem Unvermögen gestehen, mich vor dem Kauf von Sacred2 nicht ausführlich genug über das benutzte DRM informiert zu haben. Aber angesichts deiner Aussage, stimme ich dem grundsätzlich zu


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 17.10.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 17.10.2008 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

MfG


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 17.10.2008 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Und DRM ist eigentlich die ideale Legitimation (bzw. der banale Vorwand) dafür, dass man bewusst Spiele kopiert, anstatt diese zu kaufen und sich gängeln zu lassenRegards, eX!



Also grundlegend stimmen sicherlich viele von deinen angebrachten Gegenargumenten. aber:
Leute die den DRM Kopierschutz und seine Funktionsweise als Legitimation für ihr illegales Handeln nehmen, die finden auch, wenn DRM denn nicht mehr da ist, genug andere Gründe warum man wieder runterladen kann. 

Siehe auch damalige Diskussion darüber immer die DVD im Laufwerk haben zu müssen. 
Das ist meine Theorie dazu. 

MfG


----------



## MoeD (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 17.10.2008 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> MoeD am 17.10.2008 09:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mag sein, dass das niedrig angesetzt ist, nur, man muss sich ja überlegen, wer die Zielgruppe ist. Der Löwenanteil der Raupkopierer besteht bestimmt nicht aus Mitte 30ig jährigen Berufstätigen. Das Computerzeitalter steckt schließlich immer noch in Kinderschuhen und wer heute 40 ist, hat sich in seiner Jugend mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt als mit Computerspielen.
Man will also Spiele für 50 Eur in Mengen an Schüler/Azubis/Studenten/junge Erwachsene verkaufen, die vielleicht zum großen Teil nicht bereit sind jedes Mal so viel Geld hinzulegen.
Gerade der Schüler neigt ja dazu alles haben zu wollen was gerade "in" ist, besonders wenn in seiner Klasse darüber gequatscht wird. Wenn ein Spiel wie GTA4 100 Millionen Dollar Produktionskosten verschlungen hat, ist es sicher etwas abwegig zu erwarten, dass GTA 4 für 20 EUR vertickt wird, aber man könnte sich Angebote einfallen lassen, die das Spiel auch für Schüler erschwinglich macht. Schließlich gibt es im Anwendungsbereich auch "Education" Software, die für Schüler und Studenten günstiger ist.


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

nicht nur für euch jungspunde sind 50€ viel geld, für mich sind 50€ auch viel, soviel geb ich in 2 wochen für essen und trinken aus..


----------



## scalelll (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				MoeD am 17.10.2008 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kinderschuhen und wer heute 40 ist, hat sich in seiner Jugend mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt als mit Computerspielen.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz, ich bin schon drüber und bin damals erst recht spät mit dem Atari 800XL dazugekommen. In meinem bekanntenkreis (und der ist gross) sind inzwischen viele um oder über 40.



			
				MoeD am 17.10.2008 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Spiel wie GTA4 100 Millionen Dollar Produktionskosten verschlungen hat, ist es sicher etwas abwegig zu erwarten, dass GTA 4 für 20 EUR vertickt wird, aber man könnte



Darfst nicht alles glauben was so geschrieben wird. Mit solchen Sachen macht man nen hype, damit das Cash Ergebnis noch besser wird.
Ich mach das immer so, das wenn ich nen Titel online zocken will, dann hol ich ihn zu release. Da gibst dann auch genügend noobs, wo ich dann auch mal ne Change hab   
Wenn man sich die Games später kauft, sind hauptsächlich nur noch die Pro's online zu finden und dann machts nicht wirklich langfristig Spaß. 

Das restliche, was so rauskommt was mich interessiert, kauf ich generell 1/2 bis 1 Jahr später bei Amazon im Grabbeltisch. Da liegts dann bei 20 bis 25 Euro. Da ists dann auch mal nicht tragisch, wenn ich was kauf  was mir nicht so gefällt.


----------



## MoeD (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				scalelll am 17.10.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> MoeD am 17.10.2008 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, und deine Bekannten sind also alle Raubkopierer^^?
Nein, natürlich gibt es auch Leute jenseits der 30 die spielen, dass bezweifle ich doch gar nicht. Dürfte aber eher (noch) eine Minderheit sein.


----------



## MoeD (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 17.10.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht nur für euch jungspunde sind 50€ viel geld, für mich sind 50€ auch viel, soviel geb ich in 2 wochen für essen und trinken aus..



Für mich ist das auch viel Geld, aber ich hab jetzt nicht von mir gesprochen, sondern bin von der Allgemeinheit ausgegangen, die im Berufsleben mehr Kohle hat, als zu Schüler/Studentenzeiten. Zudem verändert sich ja auch die Einstellung wenn man älter wird. Der Schüler wie gesagt, will oft mitreden können, die Sachen haben, die "in" sind. Wenn man älter ist legt man da nicht mehr so viel wert drauf, braucht dann vielleicht nicht mehr 3 Spiele im Monat, sondern sucht sich eins aus, das man sich dann kauft.
Aber da, nämlich bei dem Schüler, der die Top Spiele alle haben möchte, müsste man als Hersteller, wenn man rein kapitalistisch denkt, eigentlich ansetzen. Den müsste man versuchen auf seine Seite zu bekommen und nicht als Raupkopierer zu bekämpfen.
Für 50 EUR pro Spiel bekommt man diesen Schüler bestimmt nicht auf seine Seite.


----------



## scalelll (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				MoeD am 17.10.2008 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, und deine Bekannten sind also alle Raubkopierer^^?



Das haben die und ich schon laaaaaaange hinter uns. Aber ja, ich war auch mal einer. 
Hat aufgehört als ich es mir leisten konnte.... und heute  bin ich einer der besten Kunden!


----------



## scalelll (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				MoeD am 17.10.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Den müsste man versuchen auf seine Seite zu bekommen und nicht als Raupkopierer zu bekämpfen.
> Für 50 EUR pro Spiel bekommt man diesen Schüler bestimmt nicht auf seine Seite.



Da werf ich doch mal glatt ein Bröckelchen Kapitalismus dazu:

Die Leute zahlen auch 55 oder 60 Euro (siehe Red Alert 3, also die, die's wegen dem DRM trotzdem kaufen).

Es gibt eine gewisse Anzahl Käuferpotential. Bei der C&C Reihe nehmen wir mal an 1 Million. Die kaufen das Ding totsicher, (so gut wie) egal was es kostet. 

Warum soll EA das billiger machen? Es würden nur wenige mehr das Game  kaufen und unter dem Strich ist nicht das maximale rausgeholt. Um aus der Million Käufer 2,3 oder 4 Millionen zu machen, müssten von heute auf morgen mehr Fans da sein die sagen das kauf ich. Es gibt aber so viele Spieleneuheiten inzwischen, und so viele Spieler (11 Mio.?) sind an WoW und andere Rollenspiele gebunden, wo sollen also die neuen herkommen? Also muss der Preis im Gegensatz weiter rauf, was ja derzeit auch praktiziert wird bei den Neuerungen.

Und weil das alles noch nicht reicht, muss man die alten Games mit DRM langfristig ja auch noch entwerten, das wieder Platz für die dringenden Neuverkäufe da ist. Die Leute sollen ja nuee Games kaufen udn sich nicht ihre Zeit mit alten Schinken totschlagen.


----------



## MoeD (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				scalelll am 17.10.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> MoeD am 17.10.2008 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann sind wir so ziemlich vom gleichen Schlag und  wohl das beste Beispiel dafür, wie der Raupkopierer von Heute, der Kunde von Morgen ist, bzw. der Raupkopierer von Gestern, der Kunde von Heute. Ich hab in meiner Jugend CD's gebrannt, war bei Napster aktiv und hab mir alles unter den Nagel gerissen, was einen Ton von sich gab. Irgendwann hab ich angefangen alles gebrannte wegzuwerfen, mir die Sachen als Orginale zu holen und habe mittlerweile so viel Geld für Musik CD's und Vinyl's etc. ausgegeben, wie andere das in ihrem ganzen Leben nicht tun. Hätte ich früher nicht die Musik um mich herum so an mich gerissen, wär ich wahrscheinlich nie so ein Musikfan geworden und wäre jetzt nicht so ein guter Kunde.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				MoeD am 17.10.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sind wir so ziemlich vom gleichen Schlag und  wohl das beste Beispiel dafür, wie der Raupkopierer von Heute, der Kunde von Morgen ist, bzw. der Raupkopierer von Gestern, der Kunde von Heute. Ich hab in meiner Jugend CD's gebrannt, war bei Napster aktiv und hab mir alles unter den Nagel gerissen, was einen Ton von sich gab. Irgendwann hab ich angefangen alles gebrannte wegzuwerfen, mir die Sachen als Orginale zu holen und habe mittlerweile so viel Geld für Musik CD's und Vinyl's etc. ausgegeben, wie andere das in ihrem ganzen Leben nicht tun. Hätte ich früher nicht die Musik um mich herum so an mich gerissen, wär ich wahrscheinlich nie so ein Musikfan geworden und wäre jetzt nicht so ein guter Kunde.


Wobei man glaube ich offen sagen kann, dass sowas wohl eher Einzelfälle sind.


----------



## scalelll (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 17.10.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> MoeD am 17.10.2008 18:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaub das kommt auch arg auf die herangehensweise hin. Früher, zu Atari XL/ST Zeiten hat ich über 3000 Disketten und war mächtig stolz drauf. Von den vielen Games hab ich aber glaub kein einziges druchgespielt, weil ich nur am kopieren war   

Vor langer Zeit bin ich dann draufgekommen, dass wenn man sich einem Spiel mal "richig" widmet, man das durchaus mal länger spielen kann. 
In der heutigen Zeit ist das ja noch krasser, 99% aller Games komen mit gravierenden Bugs auf den Markt. Patches folgen stackatomässig. Als ernsthafter Zocker, kannst du mit ner geknackten Version gar nichts anfangen, ausser ärgern udn ggf. cracks hinterherzujagen dies für dei neue Patchversion ja gar nicht gibt oder viel später.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				scalelll am 17.10.2008 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das kommt auch arg auf die herangehensweise hin. Früher, zu Atari XL/ST Zeiten hat ich über 3000 Disketten und war mächtig stolz drauf. Von den vielen Games hab ich aber glaub kein einziges druchgespielt, weil ich nur am kopieren war


xD



			
				scalelll am 17.10.2008 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor langer Zeit bin ich dann draufgekommen, dass wenn man sich einem Spiel mal "richig" widmet, man das durchaus mal länger spielen kann.
> In der heutigen Zeit ist das ja noch krasser, 99% aller Games komen mit gravierenden Bugs auf den Markt. Patches folgen stackatomässig. Als ernsthafter Zocker, kannst du mit ner geknackten Version gar nichts anfangen, ausser ärgern udn ggf. cracks hinterherzujagen dies für dei neue Patchversion ja gar nicht gibt oder viel später.


Ein ewiges Katz-und-Maus-Spiel zwischen Entwicklern (welche versuchen, verbreitete Cracks mittels Änderungen durch die Patches auszusperren) und Crackern (welche versuchen, immer neue Cracks zu den neuen Patches zu schreiben).

Man könnte natürlich die darin verschwendete Energie auf beiden Seiten sinnvoller einsetzen, aber es ist nunmal so wie es ist. Dass das allerdings kein erstrebenswerter Zustand ist, ist ja offensichtlich.


----------



## German_Ripper (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				MoeD am 17.10.2008 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, und deine Bekannten sind also alle Raubkopierer^^?
> Nein, natürlich gibt es auch Leute jenseits der 30 die spielen, dass bezweifle ich doch gar nicht. Dürfte aber eher (noch) eine Minderheit sein.



Noch eine Minerheit? Na ich befürchte, dass du dich da gewaltig verschätzt. Nur weil die über dreißigjährigen nicht zur GC stürmen, heißt das noch lange nicht sie wäre nicht bereits unter denen die regelmäßig zocken und ihre Präsenz in MP-Games demonstrieren.   
Immerhin sind Ü30 mit den Anfängen der Spielebranche herangewachsen...


----------



## German_Ripper (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Hab mich nach meiner Sperrung wieder im S2-Forum rumgetrieben und mal geschaut was sich in Sachen DRM-User-Konflikt so getan hat. Und schau an, sie haben ihre FAQs dbzgl. um einige Punkte erweitert. Jetzt steht zum Einen eine kurze Erläuterung unter der neu eingefügten Überschrift *"Wieso soll ich mich bei Problem mit dem SACRED 2 DRM an einen Drittanbieter wenden?"*. Na da scheinen wohl doch einige User sehr unzufrieden mit der Lösung zu sein, Ascarons Dienstleister "Securom" bei DRM Problemen anschreiben zu müssen. 

Siehe hier: http://forum.sacred-game.com/showpost.php?p=635751&postcount=3

Der Thread ist auch klasse... Am Besten gefällt mir die, mit stolz-angeschwollender Brust getroffene, Aussage eines Admins zum Thema Absatzzahlen: http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=54723

Auf Ascaron kann man sich der Tage so richtig schön einschießen... Ich sage es war ein riesen großer Fehler Sony's DRM einzusetzten. Das wird sich spätestens bei der nächsten Jahresabschlussversammlung bermerkbar machen...    

Super Spiel aber schlechte Unternehmenspolitik.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Und hier haben wir ein sehr schönes Beispiel dafür, wie Kopierschutz niemals dem ehrlichen Kunden Probleme macht - zum Beispiel wenn man ein älteres Spiel auf einem aktuellen Betriebssystem installieren will auf dem der Kopierschutztreiber nicht vernünftig läuft.

...

-.-


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.10.2008 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier haben wir ein sehr schönes Beispiel dafür, wie Kopierschutz niemals dem ehrlichen Kunden Probleme macht - zum Beispiel wenn man ein älteres Spiel auf einem aktuellen Betriebssystem installieren will auf dem der Kopierschutztreiber nicht vernünftig läuft.
> 
> ...
> 
> -.-



Naja, das hat weniger etwas mit dem Kopierschutz zu tun, sondern eher mit dem verwendeten Betriebssystem. Dieses beschriebene Problem ist vistatypisch und tritt auch bei Spielen ohne Kopierschutz auf. 

MfG


----------



## stawacz79 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 20.10.2008 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich nach meiner Sperrung wieder im S2-Forum rumgetrieben und mal geschaut was sich in Sachen DRM-User-Konflikt so getan hat. Und schau an, sie haben ihre FAQs dbzgl. um einige Punkte erweitert. Jetzt steht zum Einen eine kurze Erläuterung unter der neu eingefügten Überschrift *"Wieso soll ich mich bei Problem mit dem SACRED 2 DRM an einen Drittanbieter wenden?"*. Na da scheinen wohl doch einige User sehr unzufrieden mit der Lösung zu sein, Ascarons Dienstleister "Securom" bei DRM Problemen anschreiben zu müssen.
> 
> Siehe hier: http://forum.sacred-game.com/showpost.php?p=635751&postcount=3
> 
> ...




ich wurde im sacred 2 forum auch gesperrt weil ich es gewagt hab eine admin darauf anzusprechen was sie denn da für einen verbugten mist veröffentlichen,da bekam ich als antwort wenn mir das spiel nicht passt soll ich doch ein anderes kaufen,diesen post hab ich dann ins öffentliche forum kopiert um den usern zu zeigen wie die mit einem umgehn und wurde promt gesperrt...


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 20.10.2008 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Ascaron kann man sich der Tage so richtig schön einschießen...


Wie wahr... Mehr ist es aber auch nicht. Ein sinnloses Einschießen ähnlich dem Microsoft und Aplle bashing. Was denkst du z.B. wieviele der negativen Sporeeinträge bei Amazone von Leuten abgegeben wurden, die durch vorheriges Ausprobieren sich eine "eigene" Meinung bilden konnten? 


> Ich sage es war ein riesen großer Fehler Sony's DRM einzusetzten. Das wird sich spätestens bei der nächsten Jahresabschlussversammlung bermerkbar machen...


Nach den guten bis sehr guten Absatzzahlen sollte die logische Schlussfolgerung sein: Erfolg auf der ganzen Linie. Oder was denkst du was als Ergebnis rauskommt?

MfG


----------



## Boesor (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				stawacz79 am 20.10.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wurde im sacred 2 forum auch gesperrt weil ich es gewagt hab eine admin darauf anzusprechen was sie denn da für einen verbugten mist veröffentlichen,da bekam ich als antwort wenn mir das spiel nicht passt soll ich doch ein anderes kaufen,diesen post hab ich dann ins öffentliche forum kopiert um den usern zu zeigen wie die mit einem umgehn und wurde promt gesperrt...



ja was erwartest du denn? In einem Forum herrscht doch nicht Narrenfreiheit.


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				stawacz79 am 20.10.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wurde im sacred 2 forum auch gesperrt weil ich es gewagt hab eine admin darauf anzusprechen was sie denn da für einen verbugten mist veröffentlichen,da bekam ich als antwort wenn mir das spiel nicht passt soll ich doch ein anderes kaufen,diesen post hab ich dann ins öffentliche forum kopiert um den usern zu zeigen wie die mit einem umgehn und wurde promt gesperrt...



Vielleicht hättest du dir vorher die Forenregeln durchlesen sollen 
Eine Private Mail ohne die Zustimmung des Angeschriebenen wird wohl aus Datenschutztechnischen Gründen kaum erlaubt sein, bzw. kann das Hausrecht sowas verbieten, was schlussendlich zur Sperrung geführt hat.

Und nur mal so am Rande. Nach der ganzen Kritik kannst du dir auch sicherlich vorstellen das die Admins zur Zeit viele unsachliche, destruktive PM´s bekommen. Da kannst du nicht erwarten das sie die tausenste immernoch höflich und sachlich bearbeiten, sind ja schliesslich auch nur Menschen. Und wenn schon auf bestimmte Umstände hingewiesen wird, mit der Anleitung wie man diesbezüglich sich verhalten soll, so ist es doch verständlich wenn so wie in deinem Falle reagiert wurde.

MfG


----------



## stawacz79 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 20.10.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 20.10.2008 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn ich eben geschrieben hab was sie fürn mist veröffentlichen war das ja n bischen übertrieben.ich hab gefragt ob sie mir wirklich erzählen wollen das das spiel vorher  auf zig rechnern über mehr als eine std getestet worden sei,und da meinte die dame ja das wandert erst tagelang durch die quallikontrolle,was ich und das gesamte sacred forum so überhaupt nicht glauben konnten. wenn du dir das forum mal anguckt,da sind nur für S2 82seiten a 10 threads nur über technische probleme,das is doch nich normal.....ich habs jedenfall problemlos umgetauscht heute,,da bezahlt man 40euro für ein spiel was man nicht spielen kann und bekommt dann vom support solche antworten,oder warte aufn patch wie alle anderen auch,,toll was ne antwort


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 20.10.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das hat weniger etwas mit dem Kopierschutz zu tun, sondern eher mit dem verwendeten Betriebssystem. Dieses beschriebene Problem ist vistatypisch und tritt auch bei Spielen ohne Kopierschutz auf.
> 
> MfG


Syberia 1 lief nach Aussage des Threaderstellers ohne Probleme, und der Fehler tritt bei der Installation des Kopierschutzes auf.

Wie man auch den Informationen in diesem Thread entnehmen kann, kann Protection Technology (der Hersteller von StarForce) nichts daran ändern:


> Update:
> 
> Nachdem inzwischen drei Menschen bei StarForce das Thema umkämpft haben, wir jede Menge Dateien, Screenshots und Mails ausgetauscht haben, ist zwar mein Englisch deutlich aufpoliert, aber eine Lösung gibt es nicht.
> 
> ...


Die 100.000€ Frage ist jetzt: hätte der OP das Problem auch, wenn kein Kopierschutztreiber verwendet werden würde?

Als Konsequenz ergibt sich sofort die Frage, ob heutige Spiele mit Windows 7 (oder dann dem Nachfolger von W7) laufen, oder ob Protection Technology dann auch einfach darauf "verzichtet", ältere Versionen von StarForce per Patch kompatibel zu machen. Und im Gegensatz zu älteren 2D/sehr einfachen 3D Spielen kann man heutige Spiele nicht einfach mittels DosBox/VirtualBox in eine VM stecken - dazu reichen die simulierten Grafikkarten im Normalfall einfach nicht aus.

Es zeigt sich prinzipiell wieder, dass _nur_ der ehrliche Käufer der Gearschte ist der sich mit solchen Problemen rumärgern "darf". Und im Zweifelsfall gibt es dann dank mangelnder Unterstützung durch den Entwickler/Kopierschutzhersteller keine Möglichkeit, Klassiker nochmal zu spielen. Heute kann man ohne (größere) Probleme alte Spiele wie _Tiberiumkonflikt_ oder _Monkey Island_ immer noch spielen - in 10 bis 15 Jahren wird das mit den heutigen Spielen ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein.


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				stawacz79 am 20.10.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du dir das forum mal anguckt,da sind nur für S2 82seiten a 10 threads nur über technische probleme,das is doch nich normal.....


Das ist doch normal^^
In einem Forum sammeln sich immer bestimmte Interessengruppen. Auf Grund dessen kann man leicht zur Annahme kommen, dass das jeweilige behandelte Thema dem Geschriebenen entspricht obwohl, wie in dem Fall, knapp eine Mllionen Spieler keines der dort genannten Probleme haben.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.10.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 20.10.2008 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja und? Was hat das speziell mit dem Kopierschutz zu tun? Es gibt genug andere Software die unter Vista, speziell unter Vista64, nicht mehr geht. Da kann man auch nichts daran ändern.

MfG


----------



## German_Ripper (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				stawacz79 am 20.10.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hab gefragt ob sie mir wirklich erzählen wollen das das spiel vorher  auf zig rechnern über mehr als eine std getestet worden sei,und da meinte die dame ja das wandert erst tagelang durch die quallikontrolle,was ich und das gesamte sacred forum so überhaupt nicht glauben konnten. wenn du dir das forum mal anguckt,da sind nur für S2 82seiten a 10 threads nur über technische probleme,das is doch nich normal.....ich habs jedenfall problemlos umgetauscht heute...



Sind wir mal ehrlich, Sacred 1 war schon schon ne Frechheicht zum Release. Das Spiel war zum größten Teil nicht spiel- und viele Quests nicht lösbar. Ich hatte gehofft Ascaron würde aus den Fehlern des 1. Teils gelernt haben und habe mich auch aus diesem Grund für das Spiel entschieden. Aber nein, wieder diese vielen diversen Bugs die dem Spiel zum Teil die Atmosphäre rauben. Mittlerweile habe ich die Bugs lieb gewonnen und ein viel größeres Problem mit dem Kopierschutz sowie dem Suport bzw. dem Kundenservice von Ascaron. Man mag nicht alle Admins über einen Kamm scheren aber das spricht wieder für die Servicewüste Deutschland. Ich denke darüber nach mich mit der Verbraucherzentrale auseinanderzusetzten. Ascaron selber sperrt ja lieber ihre Kunden aus ohne ihnen einen Grund zu nennen. Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, Forenregeln müssen schon beachtet werden. Jedoch ist Kritik in alle Fällen zulässig, solange man nicht beleidigend wird. Eine Kritik kann und darf jedoch nicht zu einer lebenslangen Sperre führen.


----------



## stawacz79 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 20.10.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 20.10.2008 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die million zeig mir ma..lol  in meinem freundeskreis haben sich 5 leute das game geholt,auf den verschiedensten rechnern und jeder hatt andere extreme probleme bei einem ruckelts stark bei nächsten stürzts alle 15min ab usw usw,,aber stimmt die sind bestimmt die ausnahme oder...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 20.10.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und? Was hat das speziell mit dem Kopierschutz zu tun? Es gibt genug andere Software die unter Vista, speziell unter Vista64, nicht mehr geht. Da kann man auch nichts daran ändern.
> 
> MfG


Der Punkt ist, dass es ohne Kopierschutz läuft! Siehe auch einen späteren Post in dem verlinkten Thread der beschreibt, wie die Version aus der Deluxe Fassung ohne Probleme läuft. Es ist also _ausschließlich_ ein Problem des Kopierschutzes, und nicht des eigentlichen Programms.

Wir fassen zusammen...

Spiel ohne Kopierschutz läuft
Spiel mit Kopierschutz läuft nicht

Aber trotzdem ist es ein Problem des Betriebssystems? oO ... -.-


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.10.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Es zeigt sich prinzipiell wieder, dass _nur_ der ehrliche Käufer der Gearschte ist der sich mit solchen Problemen rumärgern "darf". Und im Zweifelsfall gibt es dann dank mangelnder Unterstützung durch den Entwickler/Kopierschutzhersteller keine Möglichkeit, Klassiker nochmal zu spielen.



Ich würde das nicht so eingegrenzt formulieren. Es ist ein generelles Problem des rasanten Medienfortschrittes, dass ältere Technologie heutzutage nicht mehr richtig verwendet werden kann. Oder hast du noch eine Möglichkeit 5,25" Disketten zu lesen und zu schreiben?   
In vielleicht zehn Jahren, wirst du auch viele gekaufte Spiele nicht mehr ohne Weiteres zocken können, weil das Medium CD entgültig gegen ein besseres abgelöst wurde.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.10.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fassen zusammen...
> 
> Spiel ohne Kopierschutz läuft
> Spiel mit Kopierschutz läuft nicht
> ...


Ja. 
Wir fassen mal zusammen

Spiel unter Windows XP läuft
Spiel unter Vista läuft nicht


Man kann zwar das Problem lösen, in dem man den KS umgeht, jedoch ändert das nichts daran, dass  der  Grund dafür das OS ist und nicht der KS. 
Schliesslich gibt es genug andere alte Titel, die kein  oder keinen vergleichbaren KS haben und tzd. nicht auf dem besagtem OS laufen.

MfG


----------



## stawacz79 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 20.10.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 20.10.2008 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wer so etwas nicht spielbares veröffentlicht muss mit dem unmut seiner kunden rechnen,,natürlich nicht beleidigend werden aber dennoch kann man seinen unmut kund tun,damit müssen die einfach rechnen und nich ncoh patziger reagieren als man selbst...ein kumpel von mir arbeitet bei alice was meint ihr was der sich den ganzen tag anhören muss von kunden,,und der muss immer lieb ja und amen sagen sonst fliegt er....


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 20.10.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde das nicht so eingegrenzt formulieren. Es ist ein generelles Problem des rasanten Medienfortschrittes, dass ältere Technologie heutzutage nicht mehr richtig verwendet werden kann. Oder hast du noch eine Möglichkeit 5,25" Disketten zu lesen und zu schreiben?
> In vielleicht zehn Jahren, wirst du auch viele gekaufte Spiele nicht mehr ohne Weiteres zocken können, weil das Medium CD entgültig gegen ein besseres abgelöst wurde.
> 
> MfG


Sie übersehen nur leider eine essenzielle Kleinigkeit: die Präsenz eines Kopierschutzes ist völlig unabhhängig von der Art des verwendeten Speichermediums. Durch aktivierungsbasierte Kopierschutzmechanismen wird die Verwendung verhindert, auch wenn die Daten auf einem lesbaren Medium (BR, Flash, Stream, etc) in einem kompatiblen Format vorliegen.

Und für 3,5" Disketten gibt es USB-Laufwerke. Genauso wie es USB-CD- und USB-DVD-Laufwerke gibt. Solange es also Rechner mit USB-Anschluss gibt, wird man diese Datenträger lesen können (natürlich vorausgesetzt, die Trägermedien sind nicht beschädigt).

Das von Ihnen angesprochene Phänomen des "digitalen Vergessens" wird also durch die Verwendung von proprietären Kopierschutzsystemen nur noch verschärft und beschleunigt.


----------



## German_Ripper (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 20.10.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Ich würde das nicht so eingegrenzt formulieren. Es ist ein generelles Problem des rasanten Medienfortschrittes, dass ältere Technologie heutzutage nicht mehr richtig verwendet werden kann. Oder hast du noch eine Möglichkeit 5,25" Disketten zu lesen und zu schreiben?
> In vielleicht zehn Jahren, wirst du auch viele gekaufte Spiele nicht mehr ohne Weiteres zocken können, weil das Medium CD entgültig gegen ein besseres abgelöst wurde.
> MfG



Dem muss ich jetzt aber mal widersprechen. Wie es sich in diesem besagten Fall um das Spiel Syberia 2 handelt und gerade mal 2003 erschien, laufen ältere Spiele wie das allseits bekannte Halflife (_erschienen am 31. Oktober 1998_) in der ersten Version noch heute flüssig ohne Probleme. Dazwischen liegen 5 Jahre und min drei Betriebssysteme die sich stark verbreitet hatten (Win98; Win2000; XP). Und HL läuft noch immer auf allen bekannten Betriebssystemen. 

Fakt ist, der Kopierschutz verursacht in den meisten Fällen die Probleme, da die verwendeten Bibliotheken in vielen Fällen von Weiterentwicklungen (Betriebssystemen) nicht mehr unterstützt werden.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 20.10.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja.
> Wir fassen mal zusammen
> 
> Spiel unter Windows XP läuft
> ...


Rede ich eigentlich in Kisuaheli? -.-

Das Spiel ohne Kopierschutz läuft unter Vista.
Das Spiel mit Kopierschutz läuft nicht unter Vista.

Genau das ist der springende Punkt: es ist der Kopierschutz der unter Vista Zicken macht, das Spiel selbst läuft.


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.10.2008 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 20.10.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist ja auch nur eine Beispiel gewesen und sollte keinen direkten Zusammenhang herstellen.


> Und für 3,5" Disketten gibt es USB-Laufwerke. Genauso wie es USB-CD- und USB-DVD-Laufwerke gibt. Solange es also Rechner mit USB-Anschluss gibt, wird man diese Datenträger lesen können (natürlich vorausgesetzt, die Trägermedien sind nicht beschädigt).


Und mein angeführtes 5,25 Beispiel wo gibts dort eine USB Lösung?
So wie in diesem beispiel wird es auch in 5-10 Jahren keine USB Lösungen für CD mehr geben.


> Das von Ihnen angesprochene Phänomen des "digitalen Vergessens" wird also durch die Verwendung von proprietären Kopierschutzsystemen nur noch verschärft und beschleunigt.


Aber das Problem warum es nicht geht liegt doch an dem OS, da es auf dem Älteren funktioniert.
Um nochmal den Faden zu deinem Post anfangs aufzunehmen. Exakt das von Dir angebrachte Beispiel ist auch mit vielen anderen, älteren Softwaretiteln aufgetreten und ist nachweislich ein Kompatibilitätsproblem von Windows Vista. 
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich ob ein KS verwendet wurde oder nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.10.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist der springende Punkt: es ist der Kopierschutz der unter Vista Zicken macht, das Spiel selbst läuft.


Das Problem ist, wen willst du dafür jetzt verantwortlich machen?
Zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes und dem verwendeten OS lief es nunmal ohne Probleme in Hinblick auf StarForce <> Windows Version.

Jetzt sind wir eine Generation weiter und der alte Kopierschutz läuft nicht mehr, wobei ich gern mal wissen wollen würde, ob wir hier von der 32bit Version von Vista reden oder der 64bit Version.

Es gibt jedenfalls neuere Versionen von StarForce welche *selbstverständlich* unter Vista 64bit funktionieren.

Die Frage ist doch: in wieweit kann man Support für ein Betriebssystem verlangen welches damals noch nicht auf den Markt war? Kopierschutz hin oder her ... es lief damals unter XP. Punkt.

Konnte man die Hersteller von DOS Programmen damals verklagen weil es nicht mehr unter Windows 95 lief?

Fragen über Fragen ...  :-o


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 20.10.2008 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem muss ich jetzt aber mal widersprechen. Wie es sich in diesem besagten Fall um das Spiel Syberia 2 handelt und gerade mal 2003 erschien, laufen ältere Spiele wie das allseits bekannte Halflife (_erschienen am 31. Oktober 1998_) in der ersten Version noch heute flüssig ohne Probleme.


Hier mal zwei Links zu Kompatibilitätslisten. Dort kannst du gut sehen das es durchaus noch andere neuere Spiele gibt die gar nicht funktionieren.
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=294505
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=257324

Siehe Bsp. Colin McRae Rally 2005 - läuft nicht - Fehlermeldung beim Starten
Und das ist kein KS Problem. 

p.s.: Ich bestreite nicht das man durch Umgehen des KS das Problem beseitigen kann. Fakt hingegen ist doch aber das es erst durch die Verwendung eines neueren OS auftritt. Folglich ist die mangelnde Kompatibilität OS begründet und muss von daher auch von der Seite aus angegangen werden.

MfG


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 20.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Und mein angeführtes 5,25 Beispiel wo gibts dort eine USB Lösung?
> So wie in diesem beispiel wird es auch in 5-10 Jahren keine USB Lösungen für CD mehr geben.


Wir vergleichen also Hardware welche schon seit knapp einem Jahrzehnt nicht mehr verbreitet ist mit Software welche heute noch verkauft wird...



			
				DaStash am 20.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Problem warum es nicht geht liegt doch an dem OS, da es auf dem Älteren funktioniert.


Der point of failure ist aber der Kopierschutztreiber, daran gibt es in diesem Fall nichts zu rütteln.



			
				DaStash am 20.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Um nochmal den Faden zu deinem Post anfangs aufzunehmen. Exakt das von Dir angebrachte Beispiel ist auch mit vielen anderen, älteren Softwaretiteln aufgetreten und ist nachweislich ein Kompatibilitätsproblem von Windows Vista.
> Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich ob ein KS verwendet wurde oder nicht.
> 
> MfG


Nennen Sie doch bitte mal ein paar Programme die nachweislich auf Vista nicht laufen und zu denen es auch keine Möglichkeit der Verwendung von Virtuellen Maschinen/Emulatoren gibt und auch keine Vista-kompatiblen Nachfolgeversionen existieren.



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, wen willst du dafür jetzt verantwortlich machen? [...]


Den Entwickler. Eine derart kurzsichtige Strategie ("ach was, in 5 Jahren will das doch eh keiner mehr spielen") ist nicht nur extrem kundenfeindlich sondern auch noch sehr unlogisch.



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Die Frage ist doch: in wieweit kann man Support für ein Betriebssystem verlangen welches damals noch nicht auf den Markt war? Kopierschutz hin oder her ... es lief damals unter XP. Punkt.


Und die Antwort darauf ist ganz einfach: keinen plattformabhängigen (binären, proprietären) Kopierschutz eines Drittherstellers verwenden.



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte man die Hersteller von DOS Programmen damals verklagen weil es nicht mehr unter Windows 95 lief? [...]


Schlechtes Beispiel. Windows 95 hatte noch einen voll funktionstüchtigen DOS Unterbau.


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

 
Schön auf den Punkt gebracht und ich rede so lange um den heißten Brei.  

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte man die Hersteller von DOS Programmen damals verklagen weil es nicht mehr unter Windows 95 lief?




hat schlicht keiner probiert, ist hier zufällig wer US Staatsbürger? so ne Billionenklage   

ja ich kann 5 1/4" Disketten Lesen und Schreiben, sowohl C64 als auch PC.. und jetzt?


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.10.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 20.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bezugnehmend zu dem Statement der Medienvergesslichkeit, ja.
Wenn es so ist und die Software von der wir sprechen, also Syberian2 , immernoch verkauft wird, dann muss man sich eben auf der Verpackung darüebr informieren zu welchem Betriebssystem das Spiel kompatibel ist. Wenn Vista32 oder Vista64 nicht drauf stehen, dann kann man nichte rwarten das es funktioniert und wie Rabowke schon sagte, es gibt auch aktuellere Starforce KS Systeme die mit dem neuen OS problemslos funktionieren


> DaStash am 20.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe Rabowkes Beitrag


> DaStash am 20.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe Kompatibilitätsliste einige Posts vorher.

MfG


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.10.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 20.10.2008 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich bezweifele, dass irgendein softwarehersteller eine garantie abgibt, dass sein programm unter jedem zukünftigen os laufen wird (ok, im profibereich mag das vielleicht sogar vorkommen- dort gibts dann aber auch den nötigen support).
damit ist die frage schon geklärt.

(schreibt er als systemvoraussetzung nur "windows pc" oder gar nur "pc", dann würde es vemutlich schon komplizierter...    )


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.10.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Entwickler. Eine derart kurzsichtige Strategie ("ach was, in 5 Jahren will das doch eh keiner mehr spielen") ist nicht nur extrem kundenfeindlich sondern auch noch sehr unlogisch.


... weil ja damals ein Entwickler ( welchen Entwickler überhaupt, vom Spiel oder vom KS? ) im voraus sagen konnte, wie lange die aktuelle Generations des Betriebssystemes vorhält und was danach kommt.



> Und die Antwort darauf ist ganz einfach: keinen plattformabhängigen (binären, proprietären) Kopierschutz eines Drittherstellers verwenden.


D.h. deiner Meinung nach sollte jeder Spielehersteller seinen eigenen Kopierschutz entwickeln damit dieser eben diesen weiterentwickeln und anpassen kann?

Im Grunde ist deine Überlegung in Ordnung, aber:

1. die Mehrkosten für den Entwicklungsaufwand wird auf den Käufer umgeschlagen
2. dann hätten wir zig div. Ring0 Treiber im System was den Sicherheits- und Stabilitätsfakter beim Kopierschutz nicht unbedingt positiv erweitert

Verzeih mir die Frage, aber kann es sein, dass du zwar Software entwickelst, aber kein Unternehmer bist und/oder für deine Geschicke selbst verantwortlich bist?

Deine Texte bzw. 'Visionen' einer besseren Welt sind im Grunde (!) durchaus richtig, dass muss ich an der Stelle mal sagen, aber leider zum einen völlig weltfremd und zum anderen wirtschaftlich gesehen absoluter Unsinn.



> Schlechtes Beispiel. Windows 95 hatte noch einen voll funktionstüchtigen DOS Unterbau.


Achso? Darum kann ich mich an bestimmte Dinge noch sehr gut erinnern, wo man selbst mit Windows 95 noch Bootdisketten erstellen musste, damit man xyz Speicher frei hatte bzw. trotzdem noch Soundkartentreiber einbinden musste, der ProtectMode nicht funktionierte ... und und und.

Also das Beispiel war sicherlich nicht falsch ... sondern die Probleme bei Windows 95 waren 'schlimmer' als heute, denn unter Vista laufen einige DOS Spiele wieder nativ wo man früher Software wie DosBox hätte benutzen müssen.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Bonkic am 20.10.2008 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bezweifele, dass irgendein softwarehersteller eine garantie abgibt, dass sein programm unter jedem zukünftigen os laufen wird (ok, im profibereich mag das vielleicht sogar vorkommen- dort gibts dann aber auch den nötigen support).


Selbst da nicht. Einer mit der größten, Datev, muss manchmal passen.
Wie z.B. 'damals' als Windows Server 2008 'frisch' auf den Markt kam.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ... weil ja damals ein Entwickler ( welchen Entwickler überhaupt, vom Spiel oder vom KS? ) im voraus sagen konnte, wie lange die aktuelle Generations des Betriebssystemes vorhält und was danach kommt.


Ich bezog mich auf die Entwickler des Spieles - von allein ist StarForce sicherlich nicht in die syberia2.exe hardcoded worden.



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. deiner Meinung nach sollte jeder Spielehersteller seinen eigenen Kopierschutz entwickeln damit dieser eben diesen weiterentwickeln und anpassen kann? [...]


Wann hab ich das bitte gesagt?

Meine Präferenz wäre entweder keinen Kopierschutz, einen nicht-binären Kopierschutz, oder einen plattformunabhängigen Kopierschutz zu verwenden.



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso? Darum kann ich mich an bestimmte Dinge noch sehr gut erinnern, wo man selbst mit Windows 95 noch Bootdisketten erstellen musste, damit man xyz Speicher frei hatte bzw. trotzdem noch Soundkartentreiber einbinden musste, der ProtectMode nicht funktionierte ... und und und. [...]


Wenn man seinen Rechner natürlich niemals im DOS Modus gestartet hat, wo u.a. die Speicherverwaltung von 95 nicht funktioniert hat _weil es eben ein stinknormales DOS war_, dann kann ich verstehen, dass Sie sich nicht daran erinnern können.

Und außerdem... Bootdisketten unter DOS? Was waren Sie denn für ein n00b? Ein echter Profi hat sich einen Bootmanager mit verschiedenen Profilen in die autoexec.bat und config.sys geschrieben. ^^

Pfff... Bootdisketten... xD


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst da nicht. Einer mit der größten, Datev, muss manchmal passen.
> Wie z.B. 'damals' als Windows Server 2008 'frisch' auf den Markt kam.


Datev ist ja auch Pfusch. -.-"

Wozu braucht bitte der Treiber für so nen popeligen USB-Smartcardtoken
- Visual C++ Redistributable Runtime Package
- .NET Runtime Environment 3.0
_und_
- Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0 Update 6

oO

Weil natürlich C++ oder .NET oder Java alleine nicht in der Lage wären, diese Aufgabe zu meistern... >.<


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.10.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man seinen Rechner natürlich niemals im DOS Modus gestartet hat, wo u.a. die Speicherverwaltung von 95 nicht funktioniert hat _weil es eben ein stinknormales DOS war_, dann kann ich verstehen, dass Sie sich nicht daran erinnern können.


Schlussendlich habe ich aber Windows 95 erworben. Willst du einem normalen Anwender sagen, er möchte bitte in den DOS Modus booten und dort sein Programm ausführen.

Merkst du langsam auf was ich hinaus möchte?   



> Und außerdem... Bootdisketten unter DOS? Was waren Sie denn für ein n00b? Ein echter Profi hat sich einen Bootmanager mit verschiedenen Profilen in die autoexec.bat und config.sys geschrieben. ^^


'Sie' und danach 'n00b'.   
Du kannst mich im übrigens ruhig duzen. Wir sind ja hier alle zum Spass.
Des Weiteren hatte ich div. Bootdisketten, was aber daran lag, das man früher auch für Bekannte und Freunde eben diese angepasst hat etc.pp.

Meine Zeit war mir schon damals zu kostbar um sie mit solchen 'Konstruktionen' zu verschwenden.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlussendlich habe ich aber Windows 95 erworben. Willst du einem normalen Anwender sagen, er möchte bitte in den DOS Modus booten und dort sein Programm ausführen.


Nein, das nicht. Ich wollte nur die Aussage richtigstellen, dass Windows 95 kein DOS hatte.



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Merkst du langsam auf was ich hinaus möchte?


Natürlich. Dennoch macht das die vorherigen Aussagen nicht korrekter.



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> 'Sie' und danach 'n00b'.   [...]


Sarkasmus ist eben nicht für jeden geschaffen. ^^



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Meine Zeit war mir schon damals zu kostbar um sie mit solchen 'Konstruktionen' zu verschwenden.


Dann kann ich Ihnen nur raten auch heute noch einen _großen_ Bogen um Linux zu machen. xD

Wenn man sich seine Hardware nicht hat vorher auf Kompatibilität hin heraussuchen können, kann das Einrichten der GraKa oder des WLAN-Adapters zu einem richtigen Abenteuer werden. xD *hust*ndiswrapper*hust*


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Windows 95 war genau wie Windows 3.11 nicht mehr als ein grafischer aufsatz für DOS, lediglich kam schnickschnack wie DirectX dazu, das zog sich in der Reihe bis inkl Windows ME, das war alles DOS mit Bunter oberfläche..

danach basierte das alles auf NT, was eben nicht nur ein bunter aufsatz für DOS war

hat man übrigens den 640k bereich vor dem 95 start so vollgemüllt das da nurnoch nen paar kilobyte überwaren startete 95 garnicht mehr


----------



## German_Ripper (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Wir brauchen doch garnicht von anderen Betriebssystemen in der Zukunft sprechen... !
Die Firmen werden in Zukunft auf die begrenzte Anzahl von Installationen setzten und genau das sollte unterbunden werden. Irgendwer hatte im Sacred Forum auf die fehlgeschlagene Aktivierung der Software eines Users mit den Worten reagiert: *"Die Software gehört dir doch garnicht, also wieso sollst du es so oft wie möglich aktivieren dürfen?"*.

Es ist richtig, dass wir irgendwann in der Zukunft ein anderes Betriebssystem auf unseren Rechnern betreiben und die Kompatiblität veralteter Software eingeschränkt oder garnicht vorhanden sein wird. Aber wir sollten uns vorerst auf das Hier und Jetzt beschränken. Und wenn ich von einem hier und jetzt rede, dann meine ich damit die Entmündigung eines jeden Users der nach Herstellerangaben nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Aktivierungen hat. Bei Sacred sind es zwei Aktivierungen die ich jeder Zeit wieder deaktivieren kann. Nein, wenn ich Hardware ändere, muss ich sie sogar deaktivieren. Wenn ich dies vergesse, ist eine meiner Aktivierungen erschöpft. Wer denkt bitte in der Euphorie bei dem Einbau eines neuen Hardwareteils an das Deaktivieren einer Software? Somit sind die User hier auch auf eine Mindestanzahl von Aktivierungen beschränkt. 
Es geht darum wie wir als Kunden verar...ht werden.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 20.10.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir brauchen doch garnicht von anderen Betriebssystemen in der Zukunft sprechen... !


Das war aber Grundlage der obigen Diskussion.



> Irgendwer hatte im Sacred Forum auf die fehlgeschlagene Aktivierung der Software eines Users mit den Worten reagiert: *"Die Software gehört dir doch garnicht, also wieso sollst du es so oft wie möglich aktivieren dürfen?"*.


... so hart es für dich klingen mag:

Er hat Recht.

Das das natürlich eine Fehlentwicklung ist, darüber brauchen wir uns garnicht unterhalten. Aber rein rechtlich stimmt diese Aussage absolut. Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist nur, dass diese "Eigenschaft" nirgendwo erwähnt wird auf der Packung und selbst bei der Installation ( "EULA lesen" ) selten bzw. überhaupt nicht erwähnt wird.

Ein Urteil diesbezüglich wäre sicherlich interessant, vorallem welche Argumente seitens des Herstellers aufgeführt werden.

Aber die oben genannte Aussage stimmt leider, man erwirbt meistens lediglich ein Recht zur Nutzung. Und dieses Recht kann eingeschränkt werden.



> Es ist richtig, dass wir irgendwann in der Zukunft ein anderes Betriebssystem auf unseren Rechnern betreiben und die Kompatiblität veralteter Software eingeschränkt oder garnicht vorhanden sein wird. Aber wir sollten uns vorerst auf das Hier und Jetzt beschränken.


Auch darüber hat niemand was geschrieben, ich betone nochmal, die Diskussion oben bezog sich auf ein Spiel welches zum Zeitpunkt von Windows XP auf dem Markt kam und funktioniert hat. Punkt. Dann kam Vista ( 64bit ) und es hat eben nicht mehr funktioniert. Die Frage ist halt, in wieweit der Hersteller hier in der Pflicht ist für die reibungslose Funktion zu sorgen.

Also misch bitte nicht verschiedene Diskussionen in diesem Thread.

Immer schön differenzieren! ( Könnte eigentlich meine neue Signatur werden, immer mehr User haben Probleme damit.   )


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.10.2008 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 20.10.2008 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann hab ich mich vllt. falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte schon das wenn ein 'DAU' Windows 95 benutzt hat, Probleme bei DOS Spielen bekommen hat.

Bei unserer Diskussion ging es ja um ein Nachfolger OS. 



> Rabowke am 20.10.2008 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... wie gesagt, es kann sein, dass ich mich falsch ausgedrückt hatte.



> Rabowke am 20.10.2008 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also was dieses Siezen meiner Person & n00b mit Sarkasmus zutun haben soll. Ich bin wirklich ein Fan der deutschen Sprache, aber ich glaube nicht, dass dieser Sachverhalt hier unter "Sarkasmus" fällt.



> Rabowke am 20.10.2008 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du solltest dir, denke ich, nicht anmaßen darüber zu urteilen, wofür ich meine Zeit investieren sollte und worin nicht. Ich hab geschrieben, dass mir der Zeitaufwand für die verschachtelte Programmierung einer autoexec.bat und config.sys der Lohn der Mühe nicht wert war.

D.h. nicht, dass ich nicht gerne per Kommandozeile arbeite ... im Gegenteil. Mein NAS wurde dahingehend modifiziert, dass ich vollen Zugriff auf das dortige Linux hab, einen Usenet-Clienten eingerichtet habe sowie einen Webserver mit PHP um besagten Clienten über ein Webinterface steuern zu können.

Aber im Grunde hat dein 'Einwand' hier, wie sooft, nichts verloren weil es eben nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion war & ist.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

mal ehrlich

die command.com kommandozeile will ja wohl keiner mehr wieder haben oder?

obwohl, hat was, man kann im kauderwelsch von EMS, XMS etc reden und kein nerd versteht einen mehr


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] ( "EULA lesen" ) [...]


Schön, dass in Deutschland diese berühmt berüchtigten Endnutzerlizenzabkommen vollkommen irrelevant sind, solange sie vor Abschluss des Kaufvertrags nicht eingesehen und überprüft werden können und ihr Inhalt als Teil des Kaufvertrags deklariert wird. (Quelle)


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.10.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 20.10.2008 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehst du die " "?
Was bedeuten " " bei uns in Deutschland? Richtig. Der Text innerhalb der " " ist nicht sonderlich ernst zu nehmen. 

Betrachte doch bitte den Text im gesamten Kontext, da steht z.B. das mMn ein Hinweis auf der Packung stehen müsste, dass sich diese Software nur 5x aktivieren lässt. Im Grunde genau das, was du mit deinem Posting nochmals (!) wiederholt hast:

Das diese Dinge bei Abschluss des Vertrages für den Käufer nicht ersichtlich waren.

Aber warum denken, wenn man sich kleine Teilsätze herauspicken kann, diese nicht versteht und dann antwortet.


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 20.10.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer denkt bitte in der Euphorie bei dem Einbau eines neuen Hardwareteils an das Deaktivieren einer Software? Somit sind die User hier auch auf eine Mindestanzahl von Aktivierungen beschränkt.
> Es geht darum wie wir als Kunden verar...ht werden.



So wie ich das verstanden habe wird nur bei einem eklatantem Eingriff, also ein quasi Austausch fast aller Komponenten, eine Neuaktivierung benötigt.

mfG


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]


Da sich die EULAs von Microsoft, Zuxxex, EA, Ascaraon, etc. nicht sonderlich voneinander unterscheiden werden, dürften die in diesem Post angesprochenen Punkte auch in diesem Fall zutreffen.

Von daher halte ich die Aussage _"Aber die oben genannte Aussage stimmt leider, man erwirbt meistens lediglich ein Recht zur Nutzung. Und dieses Recht kann eingeschränkt werden."_ zumindest in Deutschland für nicht eindeutig juristisch tragfähig.

So mag es zwar in den Träumen diverser Publisher aussehen, ob das aber auch vor einem deutschen Gericht so durchgehen würde, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Oder sind Ihnen anders lautende Gerichtsurteile (bevorzugt vom BGH) in dieser Richtung bekannt?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 20.10.2008 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich das verstanden habe wird nur bei einem eklatantem Eingriff, also ein quasi Austausch fast aller Komponenten, eine Neuaktivierung benötigt.
> 
> mfG


Bei Earth 2160 hat die Änderung "2GB Ram" -> "8 GB Ram" und "E4500" -> "Q6600" ausgereicht...  -.-


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.10.2008 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 20.10.2008 22:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum bleiben wir nicht bei einem Thema und arbeiten das erstmal ab? Kaum gibt dir jemand mal ein paar Argumente zum Auseinandersetzen, schon fängst du mit der nächsten Diskussion an.

Ganz schlechter Diskussionsstil ... da bin ich eigentlich besseres von dir gewöhnt.

Des Weiteren bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung was das Nutzungsrecht von Software betrifft. Das du da vllt. anderer Meinung bist, wissen wir ( bzw. ich ) ja nun ... allerdings kannst du deinen Argumentationsstandpunkt genausowenig mit Urteilen untermauern wie ich es kann.

Da du so gerne Wikipedia als Quelle zitierst, lege ich dir einfach mal die Definition von Software nahe. Ich zitiere:

_Nutzungsrecht: Bei der meisten Software, die zum Beispiel für PCs „gekauft“ werden kann, wird in Wirklichkeit nur ein Nutzungsrecht überlassen._

Nutzungsrechte kann man, allein schon per Definition 'Nutzungsrecht', einschränken, die Frage ist in welchem Umfang dies beim Erwerb des Nutzungsrechts kenntlich gemacht werden muss. Aber das alles hatte ich bereits oben erwähnt ... nur leider bist du, wiederholt, nicht auf den Text eingegangen.

Wir drehen uns hier im Kreis, ohne Grundsatzurteile bzw. Urteile im Allgemeinen können wir hier ewig und drei Tage weitermachen. Wir beide haben da bestimmt unseren Spass dran, aber ich glaube die restlichen User finden das ganze dann eher ... kleinlich bzw. pedantisch.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Ganz schlechter Diskussionsstil ... da bin ich eigentlich besseres von dir gewöhnt.


Ich versuche nur, mich an die Gegebenheiten hier anzupassen. ^^ Außerdem betrachte ich billige Sticheleien ala "warum denken ..." nicht als "Argumente".



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] _Nutzungsrecht: Bei der meisten Software, die zum Beispiel für PCs „gekauft“ werden kann, wird in Wirklichkeit nur ein Nutzungsrecht überlassen._ [...]


Wenn man aber ein bisschen in Wiki rumstöbert, findet man noch andere lustige Sachen. Zum Beispiel:


			
				[url=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lizenz schrieb:
			
		

> Lizenz (Lizenzverträge)[/url]][...] Die Lizenzen von freier Software und lizenzpflichtiger Software haben gemeinsam, dass sie im Sinne des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) darstellen. AGB müssen zur Erlangung von Rechtskraft wirksam in den Vertrag zwischen dem Lizenznehmer und dem Lizenzgeber aufgenommen werden, sofern es sich nicht um individuell hergestellte Software handelt. [...]


oder 


			
				[url=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag schrieb:
			
		

> Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag[/url]][...] In Deutschland sind EULA zu Standardsoftware nur dann Vertragsbestandteil, wenn sie zwischen Verkäufer und Erwerber der Software bereits beim Kauf vereinbart wurden. Dem Käufer erst nach dem Kauf zugänglich gemachte Lizenzbestimmungen (zum Beispiel während der Installation oder als gedruckte Beilage in der Verpackung) sind wirkungslos. Dies gilt auch dann, wenn der Käufer bei der Installation "Ich stimme der Lizenzvereinbarung zu" oder Ähnliches anklickt, weil die Software sonst die Installation verweigert.[1]
> 
> Auch wenn die Lizenzbedingungen beim Kauf vereinbart wurden (zum Beispiel beim Online-Kauf durch entsprechendes gut sichtbares Anzeigen vor dem Kauf oder bei Kauf im Ladengeschäft durch deutlich erkennbares Abdrucken der vollständigen Bedingungen auf der Verpackung), kann ihre Wirksamkeit stark eingeschränkt sein. Sie stellen dann Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen dar, die der starken Inhaltskontrolle durch die AGB-Regelungen des BGB unterliegen. In der Praxis sind zum Beispiel viele Klauseln dieser Vereinbarungen zumindest für Privatkunden nicht bindend, weil sie den Endnutzer einseitig und ungewöhnlich einschränken (§ 307 BGB) oder gegen konkrete Vorschriften in § 308 und § 309 verstoßen (z. B. Haftungsbeschränkungen).


Das Problem ist, dass man beim typischen Kauf eines Spiels zwei getrennte Verträge eingeht (oder eingehen will), die aber irgendwie miteinander "verwurschtelt" sind:
(1) den Kaufvertrag zwischen Laden und Käufer über die Pappschachtel samt Plastikscheibe
(2) den Lizenzvertrag zwischen Entwickler/Publisher und Spieler über den Inhalt besagter Plastikscheibe

Und (2) wird i.d.R. nur mittels EULA vorgenommen - ich hab zumindest bisher noch von keinem Publisher einen Vertrag zugeschickt bekommen den ich habe unterschreiben müssen. Genausowenig hab ich erlebt, dass mich die (mehr oder weniger) nette Kassiererin beim Media Markt (oder sonstwo) auf den angehängten Lizenzvertrag aufmerksam gemacht hätte, und mir die einzelnen Vertragspunkte erklärt hätte.

Ich sage nicht, dass man die EULA pauschal ignorieren kann da i.d.R. entsprechende Paragraphen des Urheberrechts greifen, aber ich bin der Ansicht, dass man als Privatperson rechtlich nicht an die gesamte EULA gebunden ist - aus den vorher genannten Gründen.



			
				Rabowke am 20.10.2008 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]  Wir drehen uns hier im Kreis, ohne Grundsatzurteile bzw. Urteile im Allgemeinen können wir hier ewig und drei Tage weitermachen.  [...]


Deswegen ja auch meine Frage nach bekannten Urteilen in dieser Richtung. Nur hoffentlich kommt da nie ein Urteil aus Hamburg... >.<


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.10.2008 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 20.10.2008 23:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war ja auch kein Argument, sondern der Abschluss meines Textes.
Aber nochmal für dich: einzelne Sätze herausgelöst betrachten, wie du es auch weiter unten getan hast, hat einfach keinen Stil & du brauchst hier auch nicht mit Phrasen wie "ich pass mich nur dem Stil an" kommen.

Schlussendlich unterhalten wir uns beide und ich versuche jedenfalls auf deine Beiträge komplett einzugehen.

Wie gesagt, ich versuche es denn schlussendlich springst du immer von einem Punkt zum Nächsten sobald dir jemand auch nur Kieselsteine in den Weg legt. Aber das hier nur mal vorab zu deinem 'Diskussionstil' im Allgemeinen.



> Wenn man aber ein bisschen in Wiki rumstöbert, findet man noch andere lustige Sachen.


... und schon wieder hast du meine Aussagen bestätigt bzw. den Punkt, um den es sich hier dreht überhaupt nicht 'angesprochen'.

Es ging primär um die Möglichkeit Nutzungsrechte einer Lizenz einzuschränken.



> Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag


... und auch hier frage ich dich, warum du den kompletten Text aus Wiki quotest?
Wir waren uns doch bereits im Vorfeld darüber einig, dass die EULA kein Vertragsbestandteil sein kann, wenn der Käufer diese bei Abgabe seiner Willenserklärung ( "Ja, ich möchte diese Software erwerben!" ) nicht kannte.

Wieder viel Text zu einem Thema, was eigentlich bereits geklärt worden war und der Sachverhalt, im Grunde, unstrittig ist.


----------



## German_Ripper (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 20.10.2008 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 20.10.2008 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mal den Text aus den FAQs vom Sacred2 Board herauskopiert:

"*Ich möchte meine Hardware upgraden ... ?*

_Auch nach Aktivierung von SACRED 2 auf einem Computer kann immer noch EIN Hardwarebaustein ausgetauscht werden._ *Idealerweise sollte aber vor jedem Umbau mit dem Revocation Tool von https://support.securom.com/Sacred2unlock/tools/RevokeSacred2.zip die Aktivierung widerrufen werden, und nach dem Umbau eine Neuaktivierung vorgenommen werden*. _Diese 30-60 Sekunden zusätzlicher Zeitaufwand vor dem Umbau sind eine Menge Zeitersparnis wert, wenn hinterher noch ein zweiter Baustein ausgetauscht wird und man nicht mehr daran denkt, dass man ja schon einen Baustein ausgetauscht hat._"

Diesen beschriebene Verfahrensweise finde ich persönlich *"frech-dreist"*...   
Das müsste klarstellen, dass an die Deaktivierung immer gedacht werden muss.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 21.10.2008 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das müsste klarstellen, dass an die Deaktivierung immer gedacht werden muss.




hmm und was mache ich, wenn ich das mal vegessen haben sollte?
was kann ich dann tun?
ich denk` doch nicht bei jedem hardware-umbau daran, bei welchen spielen ich evtl. noch die aktivierung widerrufen müsste.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 21.10.2008 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Revocation Tool von https://support.securom.com/Sacred2unlock/tools/RevokeSacred2.zip


Ich wollt nochmal darauf hinweisen das SecuROM anscheinend dieses Revoke Tool anbietet, schlussendlich wird es auf ihrem Server gehostet.

Soviel zu der Diskussion der Leute, die meinen, Ascaron hätte vollen Zugriff und ist selber für so ein Revoketool verantwortlich.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.10.2008 07:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ja auch kein Argument, sondern der Abschluss meines Textes. [...]


Und trotzdem eine unangebrachte Provokation und Stichelei. Aber lassen wir das.



			
				Rabowke am 21.10.2008 07:14 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] hat einfach keinen Stil [...]


Ach bitte... kommen Sie mir nicht mit "Stil". Wie Ihr Kollege TBrain es mal so schön formuliert hat, als ich einen korrekten Diskussionsstil angemahnt habe: "Das hier ist ein Forum und kein Diskutierklub"...



			
				Rabowke am 21.10.2008 07:14 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] und ich versuche jedenfalls auf deine Beiträge komplett einzugehen. [...]


Dann muss ich die Antwort auf meine Aussage, dass der Erwerb einer Software aus zwei eigentlich unabhängigen Verträgen besteht wovon der zweite (der Lizenzvertrag) rechtlich auf wackeligen Beinen steht (da nicht einsehbare AGB und so) wohl überlesen haben. Verzeihung.



			
				Rabowke am 21.10.2008 07:14 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Es ging primär um die Möglichkeit Nutzungsrechte einer Lizenz einzuschränken. [...]


Welche (die Einschränkungen) nicht unbedingt rechtlich bindend oder gültig sind.



			
				Bonkic am 21.10.2008 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm und was mache ich, wenn ich das mal vegessen haben sollte?
> was kann ich dann tun? [...]


Selbstgeißelung und bei Ascaron/SecuROM zu Kreuze kriechen, ob sie in ihrer maßlosen Güte eine weitere Aktivierung erlauben? ... -.-


----------



## DaStash (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Bonkic am 21.10.2008 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm und was mache ich, wenn ich das mal vegessen haben sollte?
> was kann ich dann tun?
> ich denk` doch nicht bei jedem hardware-umbau daran, bei welchen spielen ich evtl. noch die aktivierung widerrufen müsste.



Auszug aus dem FAQ zum DRM Schutz

"
- Durch Deinstallation (ohne Internetverbindung): 
Besteht während der Deinstallation von SACRED 2 keine Internetverbindung oder soll der Widerruf der Produktaktivierung aus anderen Gründen nicht sofort erfolgen, dann bitte den Anweisungen unter "Manuelle Lizenzrückgabe" auf dem Bildschirm folgen. "

Und hier für alle noch einmal der Link um weitere Fragen im Vorhinein auszuschliessen 
http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=49603

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 21.10.2008 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Und trotzdem eine unangebrachte Provokation und Stichelei ...


... die in genau deinem Fahrwasser fährt. Ich sag nur die Betitelung als n00b war eine genauso unangebrachte Provokation und Stichelei.

Aber lassen wir das.



> Ach bitte... kommen Sie mir nicht mit "Stil". Wie Ihr Kollege TBrain es mal so schön formuliert hat, als ich einen korrekten Diskussionsstil angemahnt habe: "Das hier ist ein Forum und kein Diskutierklub"...


... und aus diesem Grund wirkt es um so befremdlicher wenn man hier jemanden Siezt.



> Rabowke am 21.10.2008 07:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast die Antwort garnicht überlesen weil ich genau diesem Teil bereits vorher selber erwähnt hatte. Auf Texte, die meine Aussagen lediglich bestätigen antworte ich nicht, warum auch? Sowas fördert nicht gerade den Lesefluss in diesem Forum & aus praktischen Erwägungen werden solche Beiträge übergangen.



> Welche (die Einschränkungen) nicht unbedingt rechtlich bindend oder gültig sind.


Nicht unbedingt ist wieder so eine schwammige Formulierung wie der Einschränkung an sich. Solange es keine Urteile diesbezüglich gibt, wird es keine allgemeingültigen Aussagen diesbezüglich hier geben.



> Selbstgeißelung und bei Ascaron/SecuROM zu Kreuze kriechen, ob sie in ihrer maßlosen Güte eine weitere Aktivierung erlauben? ... -.-


Ich verweis dezent auf den Anfang meines Postings. Der Teil mit 'Stichelei' & 'Provokation'.


----------



## Raptor (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 21.10.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 21.10.2008 10:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm ja, wobei man hier wieder extrem abhängig vom Publisher oder Entwickler ist (abhängig von der Umsetzung). Darüber hinaus scheint es das DRM-System von EA wesentlich schlimmer zu sein. Schon ein kleiner Hardwareaustausch und die Aktivierung ist futsch und die meisten EA Spiele mit DRM haben noch kein Revokingsystem. Trotzdem finde ich gerade aus dem Grund DRM für eine Zumutung. Bei nur einem Spiel ist der Aufwand noch gering, bei fünf bis zehn Spielen nicht mehr.


----------



## German_Ripper (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 21.10.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 21.10.2008 10:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden. Der Ausgangspunkt war die notwendige Deaktivierung deiner Lizens auf dem Securom-Server bei dem nachgelagerten Ausbau einer Komponente deines PC. Das Revoke-Tool macht es dadurch nicht einfacher und nicht schwieriger jeweils daran zu denken, dass ich vor dem Auf- oder Umrüsten meines PC immer an die Deaktivierung denken muss. Und wenn du schon einen Link zu den FAQs einstellst dann poste doch bitte mal die vielen Useranfragen die aufgrund eines solchen Hardwaretausches sich ihre Wieder-Aktivierungsmöglichkeiten verbaut haben... 

http://forum.sacred-game.com/forumdisplay.php?f=231

Und zum Thema Securom v7 gab es bereits bei "Mass Effect" mehr als berechtigt Kritik.
Hier ein Link zu den FAQs von BioWare: http://www.masseffect-game.de/content/view/559/55/

Es mag sein, dass Ascaron den Securom-Schutz durch das Revoke-Tool aus Sicht des Publishers etwas entschärft hat aber das ist nicht nicht richtig. Sie ersparen sich lediglich die Kosten für einen ausgiebigen "First-Level" (Sony Securom) der nicht mehr die Massen der Anrufe aller Kunden entgegen nehmen muss, sondern der Kunde die Arbeit Online erledigt...   

Das Thema wird uns noch lange beschäftigen und für den User definitiv schwieriger denn keiner von uns zahlenden Kunden hat solch eine Kontrollinstanz verdient.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.10.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ... die in genau deinem Fahrwasser fährt. Ich sag nur die Betitelung als n00b war eine genauso unangebrachte Provokation und Stichelei. [...]


Nur so als Hinweis... Emoticons gibt es auch in anderer Form außer bunten Bildchen (Tipp: "^^").


----------



## Raptor (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 21.10.2008 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 21.10.2008 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was man im Sacred2 Forum liest hört sich gar nicht so gut an. Anscheinend ist die ganze Aktivierungs/Deaktivierungsgeschicht doch nicht so super für den Kunden wie Ascaron dachte. Was mich wundert ist das viele Threads schnell geschlossen werden und per PN an einen Mod von Ascaron gelöst werden sollen. Man kriegt leider nicht mit ob es darauf dann eine Lösung gibt oder nicht. Aus den vielen geschlossenen Threads kann man leider wieder viel interpretieren. Alles in allem bekräftig mich das was ich jetzt im Sacred2 Forum gelesen nur in meiner Position gegen DRM/SecuROM. Obwohl man den Eindruck hat das Ascaron sich bemüht scheint es doch zu Problemen für den Kunden zu kommen, die teilweise soweit gehen das der Kunde Sacred2 verkauft. Und dieser Kopierschutz von Sacred2 soll ja noch ein eher gemäßigter sein.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Ascaron würde garnichts machen wenn ihr ruf dadurch nicht massiv schaden nehmen würde.. und der hat defintiv jetzt schon genug beulen, von der firma kauf ich nämlich z.b. auch garnichts mehr, zumal sacred 2 auch noch stink langweilig ist...

aber lustig, stellt euch mal vor SecuRom setzt sich überall durch, und ihr habt 10 spiele auf der HDD, und der RAM geht kaputt.. viel spass


----------



## stawacz79 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Raptor am 21.10.2008 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 21.10.2008 17:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich musste es einmal neu installieren wegen dem zweiten hotfix,,hab es natürlich vorher deinstalliert und hab die aktivierung wieder gut geschrieben bekommen,,,,habs aber trozdem zurück gebracht,,das game war ein einziger bug,,,abstürze im 10 min takt etc.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Hier gibts einen Artikel darüber, was Entwickler so zur Sache mit den Raubkopierern und Online-Aktivierung sagen:



> *"Games für lau" - Spieleentwickler und Schwarzkopien.*
> 
> [...]Die GVU stellte vor dem Spieleentwickler-Publikum eine doppelte Strategie gegen Schwarzkopien vor. Zum einen geht die GVU mit rechtlichen Maßnahmen gegen die Release-Gruppen, FXP- und Payserver-Betreiber vor. Zum anderen soll der Konsument durch technische Maßnahmen dazu gebracht werden, sich seine Spiele auf legalem Wege zu besorgen. Die gegenwärtig diskutierten Onlineaktivierungssysteme hält der Verband für eine Übergangslösung - in Zukunft sei es ganz normal, dass praktisch jedes Spiel wie ein Onlinespiel funktioniere.[...]



Das heißt, was wir jetzt erleben ist nur der Anfang und es wird alles noch schlimmer :/ Irgendwann läuft wohl alles nur noch Online über Plattformen oder wir bekommen nur noch MMOs und Multiplayerspiele


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.10.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt, was wir jetzt erleben ist nur der Anfang und es wird alles noch schlimmer :/ Irgendwann läuft wohl alles nur noch Online über Plattformen oder wir bekommen nur noch MMOs und Multiplayerspiele




hmm, also gegen eine generelle online- pflichtaktivierung bei (je)der installation, ohne den anderen firlefanz (sprich einzelne nutzungsbeschränkungen), hätte ich persönlich wenig einzuwenden.

klar, wer keinen internetanschluss hat, der bleibt dann vielleicht auf der strecke.
aber die haben dann halt mal -so leid es mit tut- pech gehabt.
ein spiel hat eben diverse systemvoraussetzungen, dann zählt ab dann eben die internetverbindung generell dazu. 

dass in zukunft spiele nur noch online vertrieben werden, das hoffe ich hingegen nicht. 
allerdings befürchte ich, dass sich zumindest die grossen publisher mit der zeit in diese richtung bewegen werden.


----------



## Boesor (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Bonkic am 22.10.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 22.10.2008 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zumal so eine Aktivierung auch locker mit einem Modem machbar ist und n Telefonanschluss sollte nun wirklich jeder haben.
Ich hab seinerzeit HL2 mit nem 56 k Modem aktiviert, gut, das hat n bisschen gedauert, aber es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 22.10.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 22.10.2008 13:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob ich jetzt ein Spiel online aktiviere sei dahingestellt aber die Methode mit der man zukünftig die Rechte der Käufer einschränkt ist einfach nur abschreckend. und das dies bisher nicht ohne Probleme läuft bestätigt sich halt mit dem aktuellen Beispiel Sacred 2. Den nächsten Eklat wir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, C&C Red Alert 3 auslösen. Versprochen   . Dieser Kopierschutz ist einfache keine Lösung um Raubkopierer vom Spielen dieser Spiele abzuhalten. Denn das soll das Argument der Publisher sein. Doch das ist gelinde gesagt absoluter Müll...


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 22.10.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab seinerzeit HL2 mit nem 56 k Modem aktiviert, gut, das hat n bisschen gedauert, aber es hat sich gelohnt.




ebenso, war damals auch noch nicht im dsl- zeitalter angekommen.
war überhaupt kein problem.   

vielleicht kann man sogar die .exe erst online nachliefern (vielleicht wird das auch schon gemacht- keine ahnung).
das dürfte raubkopien im vorfeld des erscheinens doch bedeutend erschweren, wenn nicht unmöglich machen (denke ich zumindest).


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.10.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt, was wir jetzt erleben ist nur der Anfang und es wird alles noch schlimmer :/ Irgendwann läuft wohl alles nur noch Online über Plattformen oder wir bekommen nur noch MMOs und Multiplayerspiele


Perfekt. Dann bleibt mir mehr Geld für Hobbies die nicht nur ein weit besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bieten als Computerspiele es jemals könnten, sondern auch noch der eigenen Kreativität zuträglich sind und in gesellschaftlichem Rahmen stattfinden (PnP-RPGs).



			
				Boesor am 22.10.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Ich hab seinerzeit HL2 mit nem 56 k Modem aktiviert, gut, das hat n bisschen gedauert, aber es hat sich gelohnt.


Wer sagt, dass es bei einer einfachen Aktivierung bleibt? Warum es nicht gleich so machen, dass nur der erste Level/das Startgebiet auf dem Datenträger liegt, und die anderen Gebiete/Items/Grafiken/Level bei Bedarf gestreamt werden? Zugriff auf die Streamingserver gibt es nur nach einer Registrierung mit Adresse, so dass man ohne Registrierung das Spiel nicht spielen kann, selbst wenn man die CD/DVD kopiert. 

Ob das dann auch noch mit einem Modem geht? Aber ist ja auch egal, die Privatsphäre und Rechte des Kunden sind ja zweitranging und laut diversen Interviews hat ja "heutzutage sowieso jeder Breitbandinternet"...


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass der Hintergedanke dabei ist Online Distribution durchzusetzen. Da das auf dem normalen Wege nicht klappt, versucht man durch Zwang den Leuten langsam Verpackung, Handbuch und Datenträger abzugewöhnen. Das fängt jetzt mit einer Online Aktivierung an, später muss man einzelne Teile dazu laden, irgendwann befindet sich nur noch ein Downloadlink in der Verpackung, bis man dann die Spiele irgendwann nur noch Online und per Kreditkarte kaufen kann. Da sparen sie noch mehr Geld und nehmen mehr ein. Darum geht es doch. Es geht nicht um die Raubkopierer, sondern die Deppen die noch bereit sind zu zahlen, immer mehr auszumelken


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.10.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht um die Raubkopierer, sondern die Deppen die noch bereit sind zu zahlen, immer mehr auszumelken


Das ist doch Schwachsinn. Glaubst du den Unfug wirklich selber, den du hier verbreitest?

Kann es sein, dass du im Moment nicht Arbeitest bzw. lediglich Angestellter bist?

Ich muss so eine Frage immer stellen, denn jemand der entweder Selbstständig ist oder selbst ein Unternehmen mit Angestellten führt weiss (!) einfach, dass man einfach Geld verdienen muss, um seine Angestellten zu bezahlen.

Was hier so ein Schwachsinn soll wie "die Deppen zu melken" verschließt sich mir wirklich.

Es ist einfach Fakt, dass durch Raubkopien bzw. die Verfügbarkeit im Internet die Einnahmen im PC Bereich massiv gefallen sind. Wenn man nicht gerade einen finanzstarken Publisher im Rücken hat oder gar probiert sein Spiel selber zu publishen, es finanziell floppt, dann kann so eine Firma Insolvanz anmelden.

Solche Märchen, wie du Shadow_Man sie hier verbreitest, dass wirklich gute und bugfreie Spiele auch gekauft würden, glaubt kein normal denkender Mensch.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

selbst wenn man die *.exe weglässt, teile des spiels nur als stream anbietet etc

denkt ihr wirklich das verhindert kopien? die steam aktivierung hat auch keine 2 stunden gehalten

und ja gute, kopierschutzfreie titel, die auch noch zur richtigen zeit kommen verkaufen sich gut.. Sins of the Solar Empire, Edna bricht aus etc..

übrigens wertet die Computerbildspiele Spiele mit SecuRom um 0,25 punkte ab, meiner meinung nach um 0,75 zuwenig aber sie tun es wenigstens


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Solche Märchen, wie du Shadow_Man sie hier verbreitest, dass wirklich gute und bugfreie Spiele auch gekauft würden, glaubt kein normal denkender Mensch.


Mal überlegen...

Fakt ist: im Normalfall verhindert ein Kopierschutz nicht, dass das Spiel kopiert werden kann und wird (*hust*Spore*hust*). Dank den schlauen Leuten die meinen, dass sogar Demos (!) einen Kopierschutz haben müssten wissen die entsprechenden Gruppen schon vor Release der Final Version genau wie man den Kopierschutz angreifen kann.

Fakt ist: Kopierschutz bringt dem ehrlichen Käufer viele Nachteile. Seien es Anrufe/Emails mit dem Support weil man einmal zu oft die GraKa getauscht oder den Ram aufgerüstet hat (besonders lustig, wenn man das Freitag Abend auf einer LAN-Party feststellt... -.-), oder nicht dokumentierte Eingriffe in das System und Kopierschutztreiber welche durch Deinstallation nicht entfernt werden.

Fakt ist: Kopierschutz bringt dem ehrlichen Käufer keine nennenswerten Vorteile. Wie war das bei der Budgetversion von Bioshock? SecuROM-Treiber _plus_ Internetaktivierung _plus_ Datenträger im Laufwerk lassen müssen? Und das für ein 10€ Teil? Wollen die mich verscheißern?

Fakt ist: bis auf Ausnahmen ist die erbrachte Gegenleistung immer geringer geworden. Statt farbiger Handbücher gibt es (vielleicht) ein schwarzweißes Faltblatt, und Extras wie Landkarten/Figuren/Poster sind - wenn überhaupt - nur noch in Collector's Editions zu finden welche natürlich gleich mal 20€ mehr kostet.

Fakt ist: heutige Spiele sind zwar grafisch aufwändiger, bieten aber bis auf wenige Ausnahmen weniger Spielzeit als vergleichbare Spiele früher. Man vergleiche z.B. die Spielzeit von Prey mit Duke Nukem 3D, oder Freelancer (gibts reine Weltraumshooter heute eigentlich noch? oO) mit Descent, oder Baldur's Gate 2 bzw. Planescape Torment mit NWN.

Fakt ist: es gibt Gegenbeispiele welche zeigen, dass Spiele ohne Kopierschutz eben nicht "sinnlos" oder "wertlos" sind. Stichwort "Sins of a Solar Empire".


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> selbst wenn man die *.exe weglässt, teile des spiels nur als stream anbietet etc
> denkt ihr wirklich das verhindert kopien? die steam aktivierung hat auch keine 2 stunden gehalten



dauerhaft sicher nicht, aber warez- releases vor dem eigentlich launch dürften damit wohl weitestgehend ausgeschlossen sein



> und ja gute, kopierschutzfreie titel, die auch noch zur richtigen zeit kommen verkaufen sich gut.. Sins of the Solar Empire, Edna bricht aus etc..



immer werden genau diese beiden, noch dazu seeehr ungewöhnlichen spiele genannt. *g*
zumal die frage erlaubt sein muss, was "gut" in diesem kontext überhaupt bedeutet...



> übrigens wertet die Computerbildspiele Spiele mit SecuRom um 0,25 punkte ab, meiner meinung nach um 0,75 zuwenig aber sie tun es wenigstens



unsinn in meinen augen, da das eigentliche spiel dadurch ja nicht schlechter, sprich unspassiger, wird.
aber natürlich soll deutlichst (!!!) auf den verwendeten kopierschutz und etwaige nutzungsbeschränkungen hingewiesen werden.
dann kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden, was er mit diesem wissen anfängt.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> selbst wenn man die *.exe weglässt, teile des spiels nur als stream anbietet etc
> 
> denkt ihr wirklich das verhindert kopien? die steam aktivierung hat auch keine 2 stunden gehalten


Also Steamaktivierung hat nichts mit dem Thema "streamen" zutun. Des Weiteren gab es von der HL2 Retailversion keine geleakte Version bereits vor Veröffentlichung im Internet.

Aber wenn man ca. 50% streamen würde und bei jedem Start eine Authentifizierung der Daten vornehmen würde, doch, ich denke schon das sowas die Raubkopien ( massiv? ) einschränken würde.

Nicht ohne Grund gibt es bis dato keine Möglichkeit mit fiktiven CD-Keys auf offiziellen Servern von, als Beispiel, Battlefield oder CoD4 zu spielen.



> und ja gute, kopierschutzfreie titel, die auch noch zur richtigen zeit kommen verkaufen sich gut.. Sins of the Solar Empire, Edna bricht aus etc..


Magst du das auch an Hand von Quellen belegen? Wieviele Einheiten hat z.B. ein Edna bricht aus verkauft? 



> übrigens wertet die Computerbildspiele Spiele mit SecuRom um 0,25 punkte ab, meiner meinung nach um 0,75 zuwenig aber sie tun es wenigstens


 ... Sorry, aber jemand der Computerbildspiele hier als 'Argument' aufführt, der würde auch auf Artikel der Bild Zeitung verlinken mit dem Hinweis, dass sei eine ernsthafte Quelle.

Das die CBS Spiele mit SecuROM KS abwertet ist einfach schlecht und, ich bin so freu, volksverdummend.


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> und ja gute, kopierschutzfreie titel, die auch noch zur richtigen zeit kommen verkaufen sich gut.. Sins of the Solar Empire, Edna bricht aus etc..


Diese Spiele sind allerdings eher Nischenprodukte, die nicht von der "krassen, Jojo ich bin cool ich muss alles haben"-Masse gespielt wird.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

da du schon am vergleichen bist

Sins of the Solar Empre vs SPore

Sins of the Solar Empire Vorteile:
+ Langzeitmotivation
+ keine öden Spielabläufe
+ gute Grafik
+ Erstaunlich Bugfrei
+ Kein Kopierschutz
+ Günstig, konnte man für 35€ verkaufen
- Könnte etwas einsteigerfreundlicher sein


Spore
- Langzeitmotivation, Spiel ödes in jeder "Spielstufe" nach spätestens 20 minuten an
- Öde Spielverläufe, quasi immer das selbe,
- Steuerung ist umständlich, frickelig
- Bugs! unkontrollierbare abstürzte
- Nerviger Kopierschutz
0 zweckmäßige Grafik
+ sehr Einsteigerfreundlich
+ Spaßiger Kreatureneditor
- teuer, sogar im einkauf schon extrem teuer das man 55€ nehmen muss..



			
				McDrake am 22.10.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich muss sagen das sich Edna bricht aus und Sins of the Solar empire bei uns besser verkauft haben als Crysis Spore.. bei Edna bricht aus hatten wir teilweise sogar lieferprobleme, da hat der hersteller wohl selbst mit dem erfolg nicht kalkuliert

klar verkaufen sich Hypetitel meistens mehr, dafür stecken die Hersteller auch massiv kohle in werbung etc, das gabs bei SotSE nicht und bei Edna auch kaum.. wie gesagt, zur rechten zeit das richtige produkt veröffentlicht und beide hersteller hab ich noch nicht über raubkopien heulen gehört

das sind nämlich genau immer die hersteller die einen kopierschutz benutzen.. 

HalfLife2 gabs sogar monate vorher als Leak, diese halbfertig Alpha.. Steam war damals 100% neu, da dauert das nunmal ein paar stunden, das Spiel konnte man zwar vorher kaufen aber man kam nicht an die freischaltroutinen dran, nachdem es die gab war das ne sache von stunden

nun sind Steam titel auch so zu bekommen, sofern sich das für die Groups lohnt


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.10.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 22.10.2008 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab wieder die Zeit, die Lust noch den Elan auf alle deine Punkte einzugehen. Warum?
Ganz einfach, deine Beispiele bzw. 'Fakten', wie du sie nennst, sind für sich selbst betrachtet korrekt. 

*Aber*,

es gab eine Zeit, früher, wo Spiele keinen Kopierschutz hatten. Es gab eine Zeit, wo Spiele eine tolle Packung, ein schickes und ausführliches Handbuch hatten.

Weisste was damals passiert ist? Die Spiele wurden trotzdem kopiert.

Du kannst noch soviele Fakten vorlegen und Argumentieren, dass ein Kopierschutz schlecht für den Käufer ist. Da wird dir auch niemand wiedersprechen, aber welcher Publisher soll langfristig das Risiko eingehen und alle seine Spiele ohne Kopierschutz anbieten?

Das ist genau dieser Punkt den ich meinte, das finanzielle Risiko ist euch, als ( pardon ) doofe Konsumenten doch egal. Euch interessiert nur, was für euch bei rausspringt. Das durch solche Experimente komplette Firmen 'dicht machen', die dort beschäftigten Menschen dann arbeitslos werden [...] und und und. An sowas denkt keiner.

Warum auch?

Ihr müsst doch schließlich nur euren Mund aufmachen und euch in einem Forum aufregen.

Ich betone nochmal, euer gutes Recht ... wenn ihr euch aber keine weiteren Gedanken macht, was da noch alles hinten dran hängt, kann ich euch auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

leider gibts keine zahlen womit man das verhältnis von Verkäufen zu Kopien ausrechnen könnte um das mit einer anderen zeit zu vergleichen..

wie auch, es gibt ja keine offiziellen "Raubkopien zahlen" die denken sich die hersteller ja einfach frei aus..

i


----------



## Boesor (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> da du schon am vergleichen bist
> 
> Sins of the Solar Empre vs SPore
> 
> ...



Und was genau soll uns dieser Vergleich sagen? Das Sins of a .... das besser Produkt ist?
Selbst wenn das so wäre (und das sieht jeder anders) in Deutschland hat sich das ach so user freundliche tolle Spiel nicht wirklich blockbuster mäßig verkauft.

Klar, ein Spiel wie Edna bricht aus mag, gemessen an den kosten und Erwartungen, ein erfolgreiches Produkt sein, aber solch ein Achtungserfolg dürfte kaum ausreichen um teure Projekte zu finanzieren.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

soweit mir bekannt hat sich Sins weit über herstellererwartung verkauft, von Edna bricht aus ganz zu schweigen

EA sagt ja leider nix, aber ich wette drauf die hätten gerne mehr Spore verkauft als so schon, das die Crysis wohl intern als "flop" abgeschrieben haben wird ja bekannt sein


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 22.10.2008 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich will man Geld verdienen und ist eine Firma Kundenfreundlich, bietet guten Support dann bin ich der Erste der ihnen jeden Cent gönnt. Man kann Geld verdienen, aber mit Stil. Blizzard verdient auch Geld ohne Ende, sind aber immer kundenfreundlich geblieben, während für EA die Kunden nur Trottel sind, ohne irgendwelche Rechte. Ja, EA unterstelle ich einfach raffgier, die kriegen den Hals einfach nicht voll und würden wahrscheinlich noch über Leichen gehen. Für den Kopierschutz, irgendwelche Models oder Obama Girl wird Geld en masse aus dem Fenster geworfen und wenn das dann nicht wieder reinkommt, waren natürlich die Raubkopierer schuld. Ja, alles klar, verarschen kann ich mich selbst.   
Da kann man nur hoffen, dass Firmen wie EA irgendwann von der Bildfläche verschwinden und derlei Verhalten bestraft wird.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

solange dann ein ordentlicher Hersteller die lizenzen einkauft gerne, hat Microsoft eigentlich schonmal über Raubkopierer geweint?. Kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern, WGA ist immer noch Optional..

und Ubi Soft bitte gleich mit, und alle anderen die das Rootkit einsetzen


----------



## Boesor (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> soweit mir bekannt hat sich Sins weit über herstellererwartung verkauft, von Edna bricht aus ganz zu schweigen
> 
> EA sagt ja leider nix, aber ich wette drauf die hätten gerne mehr Spore verkauft als so schon, das die Crysis wohl intern als "flop" abgeschrieben haben wird ja bekannt sein



Sorry, aber was sind denn das für kriterien?
Wenn man sich bei Edna jetzt extrem wenig Verkauf ausgerechnet hat und es verkauft sich dann wenig, war es dann ein erfolg?

Wie dir bereits einige versucht haben klar zumachen (eigentlich sollte das jemand, der Spiele von Berufswegen verkauft wissen) du kannst keine Nischenprodukte mit Spore usw. vergleichen.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

doch, kann man, wenn man zielgruppe, auflage, werbeaufwand, herstellungskosten und alles mögliche mit einberechnet..

alleine schon wenn man die produktionszeiten rechnet MUSS ein Spore sich deutlich mehr verkaufen als ein Edna bricht aus..

während für eba sagen wir mal 50000 verkauft werden müssen um die kosten reinzuholen muss man spore dann sagen wir mal 500000x verkaufen um auf 0 zu kommen


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Vllt. gönn ich mir den Spass dann doch, mach ich halt heut mal länger auf Arbeit.



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.10.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist: im Normalfall verhindert ein Kopierschutz nicht, dass das Spiel kopiert werden kann und wird (*hust*Spore*hust*). Dank den schlauen Leuten die meinen, dass sogar Demos (!) einen Kopierschutz haben müssten wissen die entsprechenden Gruppen schon vor Release der Final Version genau wie man den Kopierschutz angreifen kann.


Das kommt auf den verwendeten KS drauf an & ist als allgemeingültige Aussage falsch.
StarForce z.B. konnte komplette Dateien auf der DVD verschlüsseln die 'on-the-fly' entschlüsselt werden. D.h. die Cracker wussten im Vorfeld zwar, dass z.B. SF eingesetzt wird, das half ihnen aber relativ wenig. SC:CT war für fast ein Jahr nicht gecracked, und hier wurde noch nichtmal die komplette Bandbreite der Schutzmechanismen von SF eingesetzt.



> Fakt ist: Kopierschutz bringt dem ehrlichen Käufer viele Nachteile. Seien es Anrufe/Emails mit dem Support weil man einmal zu oft die GraKa getauscht oder den Ram aufgerüstet hat (besonders lustig, wenn man das Freitag Abend auf einer LAN-Party feststellt... -.-), oder nicht dokumentierte Eingriffe in das System und Kopierschutztreiber welche durch Deinstallation nicht entfernt werden.


Dafür gibt es für SecuROM sowie SF ein Removaltool, welches selbstverständlich gratis vom Hersteller angeboten wird und nur wenige KiB groß ist.

Ich weiss ja nicht wie häufig du deine Grafikkarten und/oder RAM tauschst, aber meine Systemeingegriffe wie z.B. die Erweiterung des RAM hat bislang bei keinem SecuROM Spiel für eine erneute Aktivierung gesorgt.

Sind deine Aussagen hier 'hören-sagen' oder selber erwähnt? Bei dir kann man sich nie so sicher sein.   



> Fakt ist: Kopierschutz bringt dem ehrlichen Käufer keine nennenswerten Vorteile. Wie war das bei der Budgetversion von Bioshock? SecuROM-Treiber _plus_ Internetaktivierung _plus_ Datenträger im Laufwerk lassen müssen? Und das für ein 10€ Teil? Wollen die mich verscheißern?


Warum jetzt eine Budgetversion extra für Ra-Tiel angepasst werden muss ... bleibt dein Geheimnis. Bis lang musste man bei fast jedem Spiel die DVD im Laufwerk haben.

Auch in diesem Fall: nicht alles auf den Kopierschutz schieben. Das SecuROM mehr kann, zeigt Sacred 2. Es muss *keine* DVD im Laufwerk liegen.

Des Weiteren dürfte die Budgetversion von Bioshock einfach die normale Bioshockversion sein, die einfach "nur" massiv im Preis gesenkt wurde.



> Fakt ist: bis auf Ausnahmen ist die erbrachte Gegenleistung immer geringer geworden. Statt farbiger Handbücher gibt es (vielleicht) ein schwarzweißes Faltblatt, und Extras wie Landkarten/Figuren/Poster sind - wenn überhaupt - nur noch in Collector's Editions zu finden welche natürlich gleich mal 20€ mehr kostet.


Kann man so stehen lassen, allerdings muss & sollte man erwähnen, dass die Spiele heute günstiger sind als 'damals'. Wobei sich damals auf die Zeit 199x und Aufwärts beziehen. Age of Empires I hab ich damals für 99 DM erworben, umgerechnet in EUR und mit heutigen Preisen ( z.B. Sacred2 für 35 EUR ) mehr.



> Fakt ist: heutige Spiele sind zwar grafisch aufwändiger, bieten aber bis auf wenige Ausnahmen weniger Spielzeit als vergleichbare Spiele früher. Man vergleiche z.B. die Spielzeit von Prey mit Duke Nukem 3D, oder Freelancer (gibts reine Weltraumshooter heute eigentlich noch? oO) mit Descent, oder Baldur's Gate 2 bzw. Planescape Torment mit NWN.


Was hat das jetzt mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zutun? Thema hier ist Kopierschutz und Onlinedistribution.

Aber diesen 'Fakt' könnte man einen komplett anderen Thread füllen und sich darüber unterhalten.   



> Fakt ist: es gibt Gegenbeispiele welche zeigen, dass Spiele ohne Kopierschutz eben nicht "sinnlos" oder "wertlos" sind. Stichwort "Sins of a Solar Empire".


Die Updates bei SoaE gibts aber nur nach erfolgter Registrierung bei Stardock, kann das sein? Wie ist das eigentlich mit diesem "Downloadsystem" von Stardock?

Wird das immer noch verwendet um Updates zu verbreiten?

Ein Kumpel von mir ist absoluter Stardockfan und hat fast alle Spiele von denen, natürlich im Original & gekauft. Aber was er mir manchmal für Stories über dieses System erzählt hat, da wirkt so manche "DRM ist Doof!"-Story albern gegen.


----------



## Boesor (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> doch, kann man, wenn man zielgruppe, auflage, werbeaufwand, herstellungskosten und alles mögliche mit einberechnet..
> 
> alleine schon wenn man die produktionszeiten rechnet MUSS ein Spore sich deutlich mehr verkaufen als ein Edna bricht aus..



Tut es ja auch.
Aber so einfach wie du es dir machst geht es ja eben nicht. Denn wie bereits erwähnt, ein produkt wie Edna, welches ja nunmal eher die "Oldschool" Adventurefans anspricht dürfte weniger Probleme mit Raubkopien haben, einfach zielgruppenbedingt. 
Und darum ging es ja letztlich.


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.10.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist: bis auf Ausnahmen ist die erbrachte Gegenleistung immer geringer geworden. Statt farbiger Handbücher gibt es (vielleicht) ein schwarzweißes Faltblatt, und Extras wie Landkarten/Figuren/Poster sind - wenn überhaupt - nur noch in Collector's Editions zu finden welche natürlich gleich mal 20€ mehr kostet.


Was genau im Verhältnis zur den gestiegenen Ausgaben/ Produktionskosten und den gestiegenen illegalen Downloads und Raubkopien stehen sollte.
Was erwartest du denn? Entwickler geben immer mehr aus, nehmen immer weniger ein, auf Grund der beschriebenen Probleme und sollen dann noch Karten, dicke Handbücher, Poster oder Ähnliches mit dazupacken^^?


> Fakt ist: heutige Spiele sind zwar grafisch aufwändiger, bieten aber bis auf wenige Ausnahmen weniger Spielzeit als vergleichbare Spiele früher. Man vergleiche z.B. die Spielzeit von Prey mit Duke Nukem 3D, oder Freelancer (gibts reine Weltraumshooter heute eigentlich noch? oO) mit Descent, oder Baldur's Gate 2 bzw. Planescape Torment mit NWN.


Und wo besteht da nun der Zusammenhang zu dem DRM Thema???


> Fakt ist: es gibt Gegenbeispiele welche zeigen, dass Spiele ohne Kopierschutz eben nicht "sinnlos" oder "wertlos" sind. Stichwort "Sins of a Solar Empire".


Was wohl eher die Ausnahme bildet oder kannst du spontan 5-6 weitere eroflgreiche Titel aufzählen?

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> > Fakt ist: bis auf Ausnahmen ist die erbrachte Gegenleistung immer geringer geworden. Statt farbiger Handbücher gibt es (vielleicht) ein schwarzweißes Faltblatt, und Extras wie Landkarten/Figuren/Poster sind - wenn überhaupt - nur noch in Collector's Editions zu finden welche natürlich gleich mal 20€ mehr kostet.
> 
> 
> Kann man so stehen lassen, allerdings muss & sollte man erwähnen, dass die Spiele heute günstiger sind als 'damals'. Wobei sich damals auf die Zeit 199x und Aufwärts beziehen. Age of Empires I hab ich damals für 99 DM erworben, umgerechnet in EUR und mit heutigen Preisen ( z.B. Sacred2 für 35 EUR ) mehr..



das kommt drauf an wie weit man zurück geht, zur AOE1 zeit waren spiele genau wie jetzt problemlos kopierbar, zudem hab ich dafür nur 80 DM bezahlt, musst ja nicht in der apotheke kaufen. geh mal so ins jahr 93/94/95 zurück, da waren spiele zum großteil teurer als jetzt weil diese eben nicht kopierbar waren, jedenfalls nicht ohne 20 DM fürn Rohling rauszuwerfen

allgemein kosten spiele wenn sie kopierbar sind gleich viel, wobei einige hersteller jetzt gerade wieder mit den preisen anziehen und das bei PC UND Konsole..#

erklärt mir mal wer wo hersteller weniger einnehmen als früher? Spore, Fifa, Sacred 2, FarCry2 etc sind absolute topseller und verkaufen sich wie geschnitten brot, und das im millionenbereich, Warhead geht auch gut weg, 

Halo 3 und GTA 4 prügeln sich um den titel "meistverkauftes" spiel..

selbst nischenprodukte verkaufen sich super, allem voran Landwirtschaftssimulator & co

ich glaube kaum das es der branche ach so mies geht.. ist genau wie die musikmafia die laut eigener aussage jedes jahr kurz vor der pleite steht


----------



## stawacz79 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

hab mir übrigens so eben farcry 2 geholt,und mitlerweile steht unten ganz klein drauf das man es nur begrenzt aktivieren kann.........


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 22.10.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau im Verhältnis zur den gestiegenen Ausgaben/ Produktionskosten und den gestiegenen illegalen Downloads und Raubkopien stehen sollte.
> Was erwartest du denn? Entwickler geben immer mehr aus, nehmen immer weniger ein, auf Grund der beschriebenen Probleme und sollen dann noch Karten, dicke Handbücher, Poster oder Ähnliches mit dazupacken^^?



Wer sagt denn überhaupt, dass die Zahlen gestiegen sind? Hast du Beweise? Zahlen die das belegen? Für mich hört sich das so an, als plapperst du nur nach was die Publisher so erzählen und das ist meiner Meinung nach nur Gewäsch als Vorwand um das DRM zu verteidigen und durchzusetzen. Ich hatte ja in dem anderen Thread zum Thema Kopierschutz mal einen Link und Zahlen gepostet und DA hieß es, dass die Anzahl der Raubkopien in den letzten Jahren sogar etwas gesunken ist. Also nicht alles glauben, was die Hersteller so plappern.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.10.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Blizzard verdient auch Geld ohne Ende, sind aber immer kundenfreundlich geblieben, während für EA die Kunden nur Trottel sind, ohne irgendwelche Rechte.


Achso? Da hab ich von ganz anderen Dingen gehört, vorallem in Verbindung mit WoW.
Wenn Leute wirklich grundlos gebannt werden, der Support auf keine Argumente eingeht und steif behauptet "ist einfach so!", dann klingt Kundenfreundlichkeit in meinen Ohren anders.



> Da kann man nur hoffen, dass Firmen wie EA irgendwann von der Bildfläche verschwinden und derlei Verhalten bestraft wird.


Von welchem Verhalten redest du? Was macht denn EA mit Red Alert jetzt anders, als es z.B. Westwood gemacht hätte.

Vllt. wäre weniger 'PR Fokus' auf die Mädels gelenkt worden, aber über die restliche Besetzung verliert hier komischerweise niemand ein Wort. Der Wissenschaftler mit der Brille, der russische General ... der japanische General. Alles wirkliche Schauspieler die dem ganzen einen gewissen Flair verleihen.

Wenns dir nicht gefällt, kaufs nicht ... solange RA3 noch nicht erhältlich ist und niemand weiss, ob es ein Flop oder Erfolg wird:

Solche Vermutungen was EA sagen würde, sind wenig hilfreich und einfach geraten.


----------



## Boesor (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> erklärt mir mal wer wo hersteller weniger einnehmen als früher? Spore, Fifa, Sacred 2, FarCry2 etc sind absolute topseller und verkaufen sich wie geschnitten brot, und das im millionenbereich, Warhead geht auch gut weg,
> 
> Halo 3 und GTA 4 prügeln sich um den titel "meistverkauftes" spiel..
> 
> selbst nischenprodukte verkaufen sich super, allem voran Landwirtschaftssimulator & co



Keiner behauptet, dass die Hersteller weniger einnehmen....sie geben aber auch mehr aus.
Ein Superprodukt wie Anno 1701 hat sich nicht ganz selten verkauft, refinanzierte die Kosten aber dennoch nicht. 
Wo ist Sunflowers jetzt? Bei Ubisoft. Der Branche geht es nicht mies, aber sie hat sich verändert und verändert sich. Zusammenschlüsse und Übernahmen und zwar längst nicht mehr nur durch EA. Für kleinere Unternehmen sind es härtere Zeiten, aber das macht sich in Gesamtumsätzen der Branche natürlich nicht bemerkbar. 



> ich glaube kaum das es der branche ach so mies geht.. ist genau wie die musikmafia die laut eigener aussage jedes jahr kurz vor der pleite steht



Ich kann mich immer wieder nur wundern, wie jemand der sich durch seinen beruf besser auskennen müsste solche Stammtischparolen schreibt.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Du kannst noch soviele Fakten vorlegen und Argumentieren, dass ein Kopierschutz schlecht für den Käufer ist. Da wird dir auch niemand wiedersprechen, aber welcher Publisher soll langfristig das Risiko eingehen und alle seine Spiele ohne Kopierschutz anbieten?
> 
> Das ist genau dieser Punkt den ich meinte, das finanzielle Risiko ist euch, als ( pardon ) doofe Konsumenten doch egal. Euch interessiert nur, was für euch bei rausspringt. Das durch solche Experimente komplette Firmen 'dicht machen', die dort beschäftigten Menschen dann arbeitslos werden [...] und und und. An sowas denkt keiner.


Die Macher von _Edna bricht aus_ meinen dazu folgendes:


			
				[url=http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/PC-CDROM/Special/9296/58903/0/Edna_bricht_aus.html schrieb:
			
		

> 4Players[/url]][...]
> 
> *4Players: *Was sind die Gründe dafür, dass ihr euch gegen einen Kopierschutz entschieden habt?
> 
> ...





			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum auch?
> 
> Ihr müsst doch schließlich nur euren Mund aufmachen und euch in einem Forum aufregen.
> 
> Ich betone nochmal, euer gutes Recht ... wenn ihr euch aber keine weiteren Gedanken macht, was da noch alles hinten dran hängt, kann ich euch auch nicht helfen.


Das stimmt so nicht.

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic.
Mass Effect.
Bioshock.
Far Cry 2.
Red Alert 3.

Das alles sind Spiele die ich gerne gespielt hätte, die ich aber _wegen des Kopierschutzes_ nicht kaufen werde. Und nein, ich werde sie mir auch nicht auf illegalem Weg besorgen. Ich halte es mir der Maxime "a game worth playing is a game worth buying" und dem Umkehrschluss "a game not worth buying is a game not worth playing".

Und Märchen wie "Raubkopierer sind Schuld am finanziellen Misserfolg eines Spiels" 





			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] glaubt kein normal denkender Mensch


da es keinerlei verlässliche Informationen darüber gibt und die Angaben der Publisher - natürlich - zu ihren Gunsten geschönt sind.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

wenn sich ein spiel was sich gut verkauft nicht refinanziert hat da eben in der kalkulation wer ordentlich mist gebaut..

so ein fehler ist bei dem hersteller zu suchen und nicht bei nicht existenten verkäufen die durch "raubkopierer" verloren gehen..

wenn ich 1000 PS3 Konsolen "einfach mal so" bestelle und die sich nicht verkaufen hab auch ich scheisse gebaut und nicht der der vor der tür vorbei geht und die Konsole nicht kauft


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> das kommt drauf an wie weit man zurück geht, zur AOE1 zeit waren spiele genau wie jetzt problemlos kopierbar, zudem hab ich dafür nur 80 DM bezahlt, musst ja nicht in der apotheke kaufen. geh mal so ins jahr 93/94/95 zurück, da waren spiele zum großteil teurer als jetzt weil diese eben nicht kopierbar waren, jedenfalls nicht ohne 20 DM fürn Rohling rauszuwerfen


Ich weiss das ein Monkey Island I damals mehr als 100 DM gekostet hat, trotzdem sind die Preise zurück gegangen. Nur das wollen einige User nicht wahrhaben und behaupten weiterhin, PC Spiele sind im Preis gestiegen.



> erklärt mir mal wer wo hersteller weniger einnehmen als früher? Spore, Fifa, Sacred 2, FarCry2 etc sind absolute topseller und verkaufen sich wie geschnitten brot, und das im millionenbereich, Warhead geht auch gut weg,


Darum hat sich ein Bioshock auch so gut verkauft. Ist klar.   
Mach mal bitte nicht den Fehler und werf PC Spiele und Konsolenspiele in einen Topf, danke.



> Halo 3 und GTA 4 prügeln sich um den titel "meistverkauftes" spiel..


Konsolenspiele, siehe oben.



> selbst nischenprodukte verkaufen sich super, allem voran Landwirtschaftssimulator & co


Ohne Quellen sind solche Aussagen leider wertlos. 'Verkaufen sich super' ist sowas von nichtssagend, wenn man die Verkaufszahlen nicht kennt und nicht weiss, was die Entwicklungskosten waren.



> ich glaube kaum das es der branche ach so mies geht.. ist genau wie die musikmafia die laut eigener aussage jedes jahr kurz vor der pleite steht


 
Wer jetzt schon mit "Musikmafia" argumentiert hat sich selber aus der Diskussion 'rausgeknockt'.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 22.10.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Und wo besteht da nun der Zusammenhang zu dem DRM Thema??? [...]


Ganz einfach: fehlende Kaufmotivation. Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich bin schon oft im Media Markt gestanden, hab mir die Schachtel von Crysis angeschaut und gedacht "für die 7h Spielzeit soll ich 55€ blechen?". (Ja ich weiß, dass es das Spiel woanders billiger gibt - es soll ja auch nur ein Beispiel sein. ^^)

Weil es immer weniger Gegenleistung (Spielzeit, Wiederspielbarkeitswert, Abwechslung, etc) in Spielen gibt versuchen die Publisher eben, die illegale Verbreitung zu bekämpfen, weil es logisch betrachtet und unter dem Aspekt der Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung keinen Sinn macht, den geforderten Preis für die gebotene Leistung zu zahlen.

Anstatt dem Kunden mehr Anreize zu bieten das Spiel zu kaufen, versucht man eben Käufe zu "erzwingen" in dem man den Titel so mit Kopierschutz zupflastert, dass es schon fast einer Karrikatur gleichkommt.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

leider rückt nicht jeder hersteller mit den "produktionskosten" raus, ausser die zahl ist große genug um damit anzugeben

Bioshock hat sich aber auch nur auf dem PC nicht wirklich gut verkauft, auf der 360 aber schon, das verschweigt der hersteller ja gerne, ich hab davon auch nur die 360 version und nicht die PC version

ein halo2 PC hat sich auch quasi garnicht verkauft im gegensatz zur Xbox version, kein wunder .. die kam extrem später

leider kann man da keinen gegenbeweis antreten weil die spiele nunmal entweder erst für Konsole erscheinen oder zeitgleich

die meisten PC Only titel verkaufen sich eben gut.. ein FIFA hingegen ist eher ein typisches Konsolenspiel, da braucht man sich nicht wundern das die PC Zahlen hinterher hängen

vom geldlichen her sind PC Spiele in der tat nicht teurer geworden, aber vom Umfang, durch FarCry 2 biste in ca. 5 stunden soweit durch.. so kurz war nicht mal Doom 1, geschweige denn Dark Forces & co


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.10.2008 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Macher von _Edna bricht aus_ meinen dazu folgendes:


Warum postest du so ein Interview was kurz vor dem Verkaufsstart von Edna bricht aus entstanden ist?

Mir ist schon klar was einige Leute für Beweggründe haben so ein Spiel ohne KS auf den Markt zu bringen, und? Was willst du damit jetzt ausdrücken?

Steht da irgendwas über den finanziellen Erfolg? 

Es steht viel Bla Bla und positive Wunschgedanken drin, mehr auch nicht. Wo sind die Quellen mit dem Umsatz? Verkaufte Stückzahlen?

Fakten > PR Bla Bla.   



> Dark Messiah of Might and Magic.
> Mass Effect.
> Bioshock.
> Far Cry 2.
> ...


Gute Einstellung, das macht dich wenigstens einigermaßen sympathisch. 



> Und Märchen wie "Raubkopierer sind Schuld am finanziellen Misserfolg eines Spiels"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, es gibt genug Zahlen die eindeutig belegen, dass der Markt für PC Spiele massiv eingebrochen ist und weiterhin auf Talfahrt ist, die Verkäufe für Konsolenspiele weiterhin steigend sind.

Wie man solche Zahlen jetzt bewertet liegt bei jedem selbst, aber jeder mit ein wenig BWL Wissen kann sich selber ausrechnen, das bei steigenden Entwicklungskosten und sinkenden Verkaufszahlen sowie Preisdumping kein Gewinn eingefahren werden kann.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

du kannst mir definitiv nicht erzählen das spiele wie Spore, FarCry 2, C&C3 etc keine gewinne einfahren werden...

ich glaube eher das die sache die ist, das Spiele entwicklung so extremst teuer ist das sich spiele auf einer einzelnen plattform einfach nicht mehr rechnen, GTA 4 liegt bei ca 70 Millionen produktionskosten, das ist 2 konsolen nur schwer refinanzierbar, Rockstar hatte hier auch mehr glück als verstand, das hätte auch genau anders rum ausgehen können

es kann nicht eben jedes spiel ein topseller werden, das verstehen diverse hersteller aber nicht, die scheinen zu rechnen 35 Millionen PC macht 35 Millionen verkäufe..

das nicht jedes spiel ein topseller wird war schon immer so, selbst richtig gute spiele sind auch oft genug gefloppt, weil man einfach an den Userinteressen vorbei produziert hat

die meisten "Raubkopierer" sind einfach keine potentielle kundschaft, einer der aus geldnot kopiert ist wirtschaftlich überhaupt kein verlust, ob der das spiel nicht kauft und nicht spielt. oder spielt aber nicht gekauft hat ist auf dem papier beides 0


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst mir definitiv nicht erzählen das spiele wie Spore, FarCry 2, C&C3 etc keine gewinne einfahren werden...


Warte es doch einfach ab, und fand hier nicht wieder mit nicht veröffentlichten Spielen an.

Wir vergleichen hier bitte PC Spiele mit Konsolen, meine Aussagen beziehen sich ausschließlich auf die PC Versionen.

Ich werd dich an diesen Thread erinnern wenn ein Red Alert 3 ( nicht C&C3 ( dachte du arbeitest in einem Softwareladen, da müsstest du sowas wissen ) ) für die XBox360 mehr Verkäufe hat als für den PC.

Wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe, wo ein Hersteller noch Gewinne einfahren kann, dann sähe es mit unserem Hobby wirklich ganz düster aus.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

ich hab extra gemixt... aber ja ich meine AR3

ich würd eher sagen das wenn es die 360, die PS3 und die Wii nicht geben würde würden sich PC Spiele massiv besser verkaufen, leider kann man das in beide richtungen nicht nachweisen

das sind alles nur vermutungen von deiner und meiner seite..

aber ich kann verstehen warum sich ein FC2 für Konsole besser verkauft

man kann sich im wohnzimmer auf die couch knallen und wirft einfach die DVD rein, keine installation, kein freischalten, einfach nur spielen, das ist ja was die meisten wollen, ich hab auch keine lust nen Spiel zu installieren, freischalten zu müssen, dann noch 4 patches drauf usw.. leider fängt diese Patchunart auf konsolen mittlerweile auch an, Fable 2 ist massiv verbuggt..

bei einem FIFA kannste dich mit 4 leuten vor den großen TV setzen, statt vor dem kleinen PC Monitor im büro etc..


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Wo sind die Quellen mit dem Umsatz? Verkaufte Stückzahlen? [...]


Wenn Sie Quellen über diese Zahlen haben... immer her damit. ^^



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Nein, es gibt genug Zahlen die eindeutig belegen, dass der Markt für PC Spiele massiv eingebrochen ist und weiterhin auf Talfahrt ist, die Verkäufe für Konsolenspiele weiterhin steigend sind.
> 
> Wie man solche Zahlen jetzt bewertet liegt bei jedem selbst, aber jeder mit ein wenig BWL Wissen kann sich selber ausrechnen, das bei steigenden Entwicklungskosten und sinkenden Verkaufszahlen sowie Preisdumping kein Gewinn eingefahren werden kann.


Und wo ist der Beweis, dass dieser Rückgang auf illegale Kopien zurückzuführen ist, und nicht auf verändertes Kaufverhalten auf Grund von für den Kunden nicht erstrebenswerten Veränderungen von Seiten der Entwickler und Publisher (weniger Extras, kürzere Spieldauer, Episodenformate, kostenpflichtige Zusatzinhalte die früher kostenfrei waren, etc. etc.)?


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> solange dann ein ordentlicher Hersteller die lizenzen einkauft gerne, hat Microsoft eigentlich schonmal über Raubkopierer geweint?


Warum sollten sie?
Sie produzieren ja inzwischen mehrheitlich für ihre Konsole, die (noch) nicht so von der Problematik betroffen ist.
Allerdings hat ihr FlightSim ja auch nen ganz kleinen Kopierschutz drin, oder?


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				McDrake am 22.10.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat microsoft auch vor der 360 nicht, die haben sich auch nie drüber beschwert das bestimmt die hälfte aller XP versionen nicht legal sind

der Flightsim? ja aber kein SecuRom..

gegen einen Kopierschutz sagt überhaupt keiner was aber gegen einen "käuferschutz" wie SecuRom schon..


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Da gibt es viele Gründe:

1. Stehen hinter den Konsolen 3 mächtige Firmen wie Nintendo, Microsoft und Sony, während da beim PC wirklich niemand ist. Stellt euch mal vor, die drei wären rein auf PC Seite, was da abgehen würde?

2. Bekommt man auf dem PC nicht selten nur PS2 Versionen von Spielen, während auf Konsolen die Next-Gen Variante verkauft wird.

3. Kommen Spiele auf Konsolen teilweise doch deutlich früher. Wenn jemand bereits GTA auf Konsole gespielt hat, ist doch klar, dass er dann kaum noch Interesse an der PC Version hat.

4. Sind PC Spiele leider oft zu verbuggt. Bei Konsolenspielen wird da noch mehr drauf geachtet, dass die Spiele fehlerfreier sind.

5. Kopierschutz. Auf Konsolen hast du keine DRM Sachen und kannst einfach loszocken, ohne was aktivieren zu müssen und kannst das Spiel so oft installieren wie du willst.

Meiner Meinung nach machen die Entwickler durch ihre Politik das PC Spielen kaputt und nicht die Raubkopierer.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

zu 4. das ist auf Konsolen auch deutlich einfacher, da ist nur eine konfiguration, nicht tausende

und trotzdem gibts da verbuggete spiele, aktuell Fable 2..


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.10.2008 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 22.10.2008 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst wirklich blind durch die ganzen News surfen wenn du nicht mitbekommst, das überall, im Vergleich zu früher, die Produktionskosten steigen und das konstant seit Jahren. Dafür brauch man keine Zahlen, dass ergibt sich aus dem logischen Denken. Ich sage nur:
Aufwändige Computeranimation, aufwändige Soundtracks, Syncsprecher, Lokalisierung Storyboardschreiber/ Redakteure, extra Grafikabteilungen, Programmierabteilungen, Marketingabteilungen/ PR etc., Support(Foren/Admins etc), etc. pp....
Aktuelles Beispiel ist Dioblo3 wo der Hersteller, auf Grund der hohen Produktionskosten, darauf verzichtet hat, durchgehend wie in den alten Teilen für jede Zwischenszene vorgerenderte kinoreife Animationen zu verwenden.

KA wo du gelesen hast das die Raubkopien zurückgehen, ich habe kürzlich erst andere Angaben dazu gepostet.
Kannst du bitte den von Dir beshcriebenen Link posten?

Und lass bitte die Unterstellungen, dass ich mir keine eigene Meinung bilden kann und nur nachplappere. Dadurch wertest du deine Argumentation nämlich nicht auf, sondern verschlechterst lediglich das Diskussionsniveau.  Danke!

MfG


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss das ein Monkey Island I damals mehr als 100 DM gekostet hat, trotzdem sind die Preise zurück gegangen. Nur das wollen einige User nicht wahrhaben und behaupten weiterhin, PC Spiele sind im Preis gestiegen.


Also ich weiß das ich damals um die 120DM dafür bezahlen lassen mußte. 
Das weiß ich deshalb so genau, weil es das erste gekaufte Spiel, für meinen 386 sx25 Ferrari System war.  Von daher kann ich Dir zu 100% zustimmen. 

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

toll, natürlich steigen die kosten

aber auch ein flopspiel verkauft sich heute schon fast so oft wie vor 10 jahren ein hit..

und die zahl die du gepostet hast ist eine der der blödsinnsaussagen von einem hersteller wo es keinerlei beweise zu gibt.. ich kann auch behaupten es hätten 25 millionen leute mein spiel runtergeladen ohne einen handfesten beweis zu liefern

in welchen Apotheken habt ihr früher spiele gekauft? ich hab nie mehr als 80 DM bezahlt, bis die CD-Roms kamen


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.10.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 22.10.2008 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat immer noch nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Das die Spiele immer weniger lange Spielzeiten bieten liegt zum einem an dem was der Markt möchte, also Wir und zum anderen an dem Herstellungsaufwand, zeitlich gesehen, für die Produktion.

Wenn der Markt dies nicht mehr verlangt, wird sich das auch ändern. Den Hersteller jedoch wirtschaftliches Denken und Handeln zum Vorwurf zu machen, halte ich für extreme polemisch und einseitig betrachtet. Siehe auch die Argumentation der letzten Post von Rabowke(Wirtschaftlichkeit) 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> und die zahl die du gepostet hast ist eine der der blödsinnsaussagen von einem hersteller wo es keinerlei beweise zu gibt..



Nur um dem Verlauf verfolgen zu können, von welchen Zahlen redest du?

MfG


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 22.10.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Wenn der Markt dies nicht mehr verlangt, wird sich das auch ändern. [...]


Und genau da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Auf welche Alternativen soll der Konsument denn bitte ausweichen, wenn alle Hersteller so eine Linie verfolgen?

Das kann nur in einem Teufelskreis enden, an dessen Ende der Tod des PCs als Spieleplattform steht:

*Hersteller: *Weniger Extras, geringere Spieldauer, kein Wiederspielbarkeitswert in unseren Spielen, dafür drakonischer und käuferfeindlicher Kopierschutz

*Kunde: *Sowas kauf ich nicht, zu wenig Inhalt für mein Geld, und ich werd kriminalisiert und eingeschränkt in meinen Rechten.

*Hersteller: *ZOMG!!111 Die pösen Raubmordvernichtungskopierer machen unsere Spiele kaputt! Und teurer! Also noch weniger Inhalt, und noch stärkerer Kopierschutz.

*Kunde: *Das kauf ich erst recht nicht!

*Hersteller: *Lohnt sich nicht mehr für PC zu entwicklen, da die Raubmordvernichtungskopierer alles kaputt machen!!111elf

etc. etc.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

von den fiktionen die du uns letztes mal präsentiert hast als faktum


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> von den fiktionen die du uns letztes mal präsentiert hast als faktum


Wäre von Vorteil, wenn du jeweis das Posting mitquoten würdest, auf das du antworstest.
*verwirrtbin*


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				McDrake am 22.10.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 16:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mach ich normal, aber das forum ist momentan kriechend lahm und funktioniert teilweise nicht korrekt


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> von den fiktionen die du uns letztes mal präsentiert hast als faktum



Keine Ahnung von Welcher Zahl als Fakt du redest? Poste doch bitte einfach den Beitrag, ich komme da nicht mit 

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 22.10.2008 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 16:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



denkst du das finde ich noch? das war jedenfalls ein Spiegel, oder stern artikel oder sowas


----------



## Raptor (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 22.10.2008 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da habe ich aber was anderes gehört. Im meinem Bekanntenkreise gibt es nicht wenige die WOW seit Jahren spielen und die sind durchweg mit dem Support zufrieden. Genausowenig habe ich davon gehört das Leute grundlos gebannt wurden



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> > erklärt mir mal wer wo hersteller weniger einnehmen als früher? Spore, Fifa, Sacred 2, FarCry2 etc sind absolute topseller und verkaufen sich wie geschnitten brot, und das im millionenbereich, Warhead geht auch gut weg,
> 
> 
> Darum hat sich ein Bioshock auch so gut verkauft. Ist klar.
> Mach mal bitte nicht den Fehler und werf PC Spiele und Konsolenspiele in einen Topf, danke.


Wie willst du den PC Spiele und Konsolenspiele trennen, wenn Spiele wie Bioshock für mehrere Systeme entwickelt werden? Dann bitte von dir getrennte Entwicklungskosten. Darüberhinaus ist die Frage wenn ein Spiel erst auf der Konsole kommt wieviele Leute es sicht nur für die Konsole und nicht für den PC kaufen. Sorry aber bei Spielen wie Bioshock etc. die für mehrere Systeme entwickelt werden und wo teilweise erst die Konsolenversion kommt kann man das nicht so einfach trennen.



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Auch in diesem Fall: nicht alles auf den Kopierschutz schieben. Das SecuROM mehr kann, zeigt Sacred 2. Es muss *keine* DVD im Laufwerk liegen.


Kein Argument, wil das auch ohne Kopierschutz geht, siehe Sins of a Solar Empire, und somit ist es auch kein Vorteil von SecuROM



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Updates bei SoaE gibts aber nur nach erfolgter Registrierung bei Stardock, kann das sein? Wie ist das eigentlich mit diesem "Downloadsystem" von Stardock?
> 
> Wird das immer noch verwendet um Updates zu verbreiten?


Also bei Sins of a Solar Empire hat man bis jetzt jeden Patch auch runterladen können. Vielleicht nicht sofort aber Impulse habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht benötigt. Es gibt Leute die sich beschweren das man die aktuellen BetaPatches nur über Impulse kriegt. Der letzte wirkliche Patch ist wie gesagt auch ohne zu kriegen. Nur für die BetaPatches ist Impulse notwendig und ich verwende eigentlich keinen BetaPatch bei einem Vollpreisprodukt



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> *Aber*,
> 
> es gab eine Zeit, früher, wo Spiele keinen Kopierschutz hatten. Es gab eine Zeit, wo Spiele eine tolle Packung, ein schickes und ausführliches Handbuch hatten.
> 
> Weisste was damals passiert ist? Die Spiele wurden trotzdem kopiert.


Und trotzdem hat sich der Spielemarkt seitdem, auch auf dem PC, zu einem Milliardengeschäft entwickelt, also wo liegt das Problem. Wo haben Raubkopierer verhindert das mit Spielen immer mehr Umsatz gemacht werden konnte? Wo haben Raubkopierer die Entwicklung zu der Spieleindustrie wie sie jetzt ist verhindert? Die Umsätze und die Größe der Spieleindustrie waren nämlich zu der Zeit die du nennst um ein vielfaches kleiner als heute.


			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst noch soviele Fakten vorlegen und Argumentieren, dass ein Kopierschutz schlecht für den Käufer ist. Da wird dir auch niemand wiedersprechen, aber welcher Publisher soll langfristig das Risiko eingehen und alle seine Spiele ohne Kopierschutz anbieten?
> 
> Das ist genau dieser Punkt den ich meinte, das finanzielle Risiko ist euch, als ( pardon ) doofe Konsumenten doch egal. Euch interessiert nur, was für euch bei rausspringt. Das durch solche Experimente komplette Firmen 'dicht machen', die dort beschäftigten Menschen dann arbeitslos werden [...] und und und. An sowas denkt keiner.


Du redest von finanziellem Risiko und das der Publisher seine Werte schützen muss. Ist das was EA im Moment macht kein finanzielles Risiko? Kein Spiel mit dem DRM/SecuROM System was rauskam hat Raubkopien am selben Tag verhindert. Trotzdem will EA dasselbe System bei weiteren Spielen einsetzen, obwohl eben dieses System auch noch Kunden abschreckt. Da ist doch das finanzielle Risiko höher, der Publisher gibt Geld für einen Kopierschutz aus der nicht funktioniert und verliert noch Einnahmen dadurch das einige Leute wegen dem Kopierschutz das Spiel nicht kaufen.



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 15:00 Fortsetzung des oberen Zitats schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Warum auch?
> 
> Ihr müsst doch schließlich nur euren Mund aufmachen und euch in einem Forum aufregen.
> ...


Teilweise werden solche sachen auch noch in den offizielen Foren unterbunden, dies muss bei Spore so der Fall gewesen sein. Entschuldigen die Gedanken was da noch dranhängt die Gängelung des Kunden, die Beschuldigung des Kundens das er ein potentieller Verbrecher ist? Meiner Meinung nach nicht und besonders wenn ich in andere Wirtschaftszweige gehe erst recht nicht. In der IT-Beratung könnte man z.B. so mit dem Kunden nicht umspringen, dort muss man den Kunden zufrieden stellen oder Folgeaufträge bleiben aus. Klar ist das man sein Eigentum (in dem fall das sogenannte Intellectual Property) schützen muss, aber in dem ich den Kunde gängele bin ich in andere Wirtschaftszweigen auf den Abstellgleis und Verliere Marktanteile.

Sehr interessant zu dem Thema ist auch der Customer Report von Stardock (ab Seite 14 zum Thema DRM) Stardock Customer Report 2008! Erstens ist sowas keine Selbstverständlichkeit dem Kunden gegenüber einen Report zu geben der einen selber noch Geld kostet. Zweitens sieht man dort einige Aussagen bezüglich DRM die aus der Sicht eines Publishers sind.
Bezüglich Updates nur über Impulse muss man schauen wie es sich entwickelt. Wie schon gesagt erhält bis jetzt alle Updates, außer Betaversionen, für Sins of a Solar Empire auch ohne Impulse. Meines Erachtens ist so eine Variante aber wesentlich Kundenfreundlicher als DRM.

Sorry das dieser Post so lang geworden ist, weil aber in wenigen Stunden hier viel geschrieben wurde lies sich das kaum vermeiden.


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür gibt es für SecuROM sowie SF ein Removaltool, welches selbstverständlich gratis vom Hersteller angeboten wird und nur wenige KiB groß ist.
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht wie häufig du deine Grafikkarten und/oder RAM tauschst, aber meine Systemeingegriffe wie z.B. die Erweiterung des RAM hat bislang bei keinem SecuROM Spiel für eine erneute Aktivierung gesorgt.
> 
> Sind deine Aussagen hier 'hören-sagen' oder selber erwähnt? Bei dir kann man sich nie so sicher sein.



Sag, leidest du unter Realitätsverdrängung? Vom Verlust garnicht erst zu reden. Nur weil du 08/15 User deinen Rechner nur alle 4 Jahre mal aufschraubst und vielleicht mal eine DIM wechselst hast du noch lange nicht das Recht eine Pauschalaussage über das Tauschen der Hardeware bei anderen Usern zu treffen. Manche Leute müssen aufgrund erneuter, hoher Anforderungsprofile für aktuelle Spiele ihre Hardware wechseln. 

Und um es zum tausendsten MAL zu wiederholen, das Revoketool zu Sacred2 muss vor solch einem Umbau ausgeführt werden. Und dabei ist es egal ob du nur ein Dim wechselst oder gleich die CPU oder gar das gesamte Innenleben deines Rechners. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=53429.

Wenn also jemand Sacred 2 heute installiert und es im Laufe der kommenden Monate nicht regelmäßig spielt, irgendwann aber ein Bauteil in seinem System getauscht werden muss, kann das Revoketool schnell in Vergessenheit geraten und eine deine möglichen Aktivierung ist futsch. You Know?!?!!!

Die aktuelle Securom v7 ist mit den bisher erschienen Versionen nicht mehr zu vergleichen!

Siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SecuROM


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

und Computerspieler rüsten ausserordentlich oft auf..


zumal denen auch oft das OS zerschießt, 1 installation weg...


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag, leidest du unter Realitätsverdrängung? Vom Verlust garnicht erst zu reden. Nur weil du 08/15 User deinen Rechner nur alle 4 Jahre mal aufschraubst und vielleicht mal eine DIM wechselst hast du noch lange nicht das Recht eine Pauschalaussage über das Tauschen der Hardeware bei anderen Usern zu treffen.


Ich geb dir einen Tipp: bevor du dein, und das nicht falsch verstehen, Maul aufreißt, solltest du dir erstmal angewöhnen die Texte richtig zu lesen.



> Manche Leute müssen aufgrund erneuter, hoher Anforderungsprofile für aktuelle Spiele ihre Hardware wechseln.


Ich hab explizit Ra-Tiel angesprochen, nicht die Allgemeinheit & schon garnicht dich.
Lesen, verstehen -> ggf. Posten. Ich hab nun auch in meinen Jugendjahren die ein oder andere LAN mitgemacht und ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals während der LAN meine Hardware exzessiv getauscht zu haben.



> Und um es zum tausendsten MAL zu wiederholen, das Revoketool zu Sacred2 muss vor solch einem Umbau ausgeführt werden.


Auch hier gilt: lies die Texte richtig. Ich hab nirgendwo von einem Revoketool gesprochen sondern lediglich auf den Text von Ra-Tiel geantwortet, und dort ging es um die *Treiber* vom Kopierschutz.

Ich hab auch explizit "Removaltool" = Remove, Englisch, entfernen ... gesprochen, dass hat nichts mit Revoke zu tun. Des Weiteren hab ich erwähnt, dass diese Removaltools nur wenige KiB groß sind, das Revoketool von Sacred aber, als Beispiel, runde 5MiB.

Wenn du auch nur eine Sekunde nachgedacht hättest, und du hast es nicht, wär die dein Fehler aufgefallen.



> You Know?!?!!!


Bleiben wir bei Deutsch? Wär toll, weil wir sind hier in einem deutschem Forum. Aber nochmal für dich: darum gings in der gesamten Diskussion überhaupt nicht.

Hätten wir das dann geklärt oder brauchst du noch weiterführende Erklärungen zu meinen Texten?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> und Computerspieler rüsten ausserordentlich oft auf..


Ach so? Mein System ist seit Anfang 2007 unverändert, und was soll ich sagen: ich kann alle spiele in 1680x1050 mit max. Details und min. 2x AA flüssig spielen.

Selbst das von viele 'verteufelte' Crysis lief bei mir, selbst zum Release, sehr gut.



> zumal denen auch oft das OS zerschießt, 1 installation weg...


Selbst als ich noch (Win32)ASM programmiert habe, hab ich mein OS noch nie zerschossen.


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön für Dich wise guy...   
______________________________________________________


Übrigens... seit heute ist ein inoffizielles Release von Farcry 2 im Umlauf der den aktuellen Securomschutz komplett außer Kraft setzt. Nur mal so nebenbei... 

Das zum Thema Kopierschutz hilft gegen Raubkopierer...


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

problem ist nur das du von DIR ausgehst, bei der allgemeinheit sieht das völlig anders aus, mein windows hält auch ewig, nur ich hab so einige kunden die minimum 2x im jahr kommen


----------



## Raptor (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab explizit Ra-Tiel angesprochen, nicht die Allgemeinheit & schon garnicht dich.
> Lesen, verstehen -> ggf. Posten. Ich hab nun auch in meinen Jugendjahren die ein oder andere LAN mitgemacht und ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals während der LAN meine Hardware exzessiv getauscht zu haben.


Das habe ich aber auf einer LAN schon des öfteren erlebt. Nicht bei mir persönlich aber es ist nicht untypisch das Leuten auf einer LAN die Hardware abraucht.


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Wenn ein Kopierschutz notwendig sein soll dann einfach wieder zurück in die neunziger und zu jedem Spiel einen Dongel beipacken. Die Produktionskosten dafür dürften in etwa die Kosten der Leistungsbeschreibung einer Firma wie Securom wiederspiegeln. Und mir sind in der Tat wenig geknackte Donglesysteme bekannt. 

@Rabowke: Da kannst du dich ja mit deinen Assemblerkenntnissen nützlich machen...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Lesen, verstehen -> ggf. Posten. Ich hab nun auch in meinen Jugendjahren die ein oder andere LAN mitgemacht und ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals während der LAN meine Hardware exzessiv getauscht zu haben. [...]


Was man so im Verlauf eines Jahres erleben kann:
* <Spiel> installiert, durchgespielt, in die Ecke gestellt.
* Betriebssystem neu installiert.
* <Spiel> installiert, durchgespielt, in die Ecke gestellt.
* Arbeitsspeicher aufgerüstet.
* Neues Betriebssystem installiert.
* LAN-Party - "hey, lass uns ne Runde <Spiel> zocken"
* <Spiel> installiert, keine Aktivierung möglich

-.-

Wo hab ich was von "auf der LAN Hardware tauschen" gesagt? Und stimmt, man hat sich ja noch nie wegen am Tag einer LAN Party (nach langem Überlegen endlich) nochmal 2GB Ram gekauft, oder sowas in der Art...


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Kopierschutz notwendig sein soll dann einfach wieder zurück in die neunziger und zu jedem Spiel einen Dongel beipacken. Die Produktionskosten dafür dürften in etwa die Kosten der Leistungsbeschreibung einer Firma wie Securom wiederspiegeln. Und mir sind in der Tat wenig geknackte Donglesysteme bekannt.
> 
> @Rabowke: Da kannst du dich ja mit deinen Assemblerkenntnissen nützlich machen...



Dongles werden genauso schnell gecrackt wie SecuROM.. QuarkXpress hatte lange zeit nen Dongle, für den Apple Destop Bus anschluss, als dann die neuen G3/G4 macs kamen die kein ADB mehr hatten hatte man die wahl den alten rechner zu benutzen oder es zu cracken, bis Quark sich gerührt hat sind wochen vergangen


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.10.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Und stimmt, man hat sich ja noch nie wegen am Tag einer LAN Party (nach langem Überlegen endlich) nochmal 2GB Ram gekauft, oder sowas in der Art...


Stimmt. Also ich bzw. die Leute aus meinem Bekanntenkreis haben sich noch nie extra wg. einer LAN bzw. einen Tag davor neue Komponenten gekauft.


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 22.10.2008 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um es mal so auszudrücken, Leute die die Paste haben und sehr spontan mit Entscheidungen umgehen, entschließen sich auch schnell mal zu einem Spontankauf... 
Diese Menschen sind im Vergleich zu Dir statistisch in der Überzahl. 
Das bedeutet, um dich geht es hier eigentlich garnicht denn du bist die Ausnahme und es sollte hier um die Masse gehen der du nicht angehörst.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Also ich bzw. die Leute aus meinem Bekanntenkreis haben sich noch nie extra wg. einer LAN bzw. einen Tag davor neue Komponenten gekauft.


Wie war das vorhin mit "richtig lesen"? Ich hab doch explizit geschrieben "nach langem Überlegen". 

Dass man sich "extra für eine LAN" i.d.R. keine neue Hardware kauft ist klar. Dass man aber eine LAN als gute Gelegenheit hernehmen kann sich neue Hardware zu kaufen deren Anschaffung man schon seit längerem plant oder überdenkt (mehr Ram, neue Grafikkarte, neue Soundkarte), ist genauso klar.

Und genau in solchen Fällen ist aktivierungsbasierter Kopierschutz (wieder mal) ein (weiteres) Hindernis welches (außerordentlich) sinnlos (und unnötig) ist.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Um es mal so auszudrücken, Leute die die Paste haben und sehr spontan mit Entscheidungen umgehen, entschließen sich auch schnell mal zu einem Spontankauf...


Das hat mMn nichts mit Geld zutun, ich verdien nicht gerade wenig und denk im Normalfall nie groß darüber nach, ob ich mir irgendwas kaufen sollte oder nicht.

Es besteht für mich meistens kein Bedarf aufzurüsten, meine aktuelle Grafikkarte hab ich wie erwähnt Anfang 2007 gekauft. Da hat man noch locker 600 EUR für auf den Tisch gelegt.

Und?

Ich hatte eine 6800GT im Rechner und es war mal wieder Zeit aufzurüsten, aber Panikkäufe vor einer LAN gehören mMn nicht zum "normalen" Durchschnittsverhalten von Leuten. Wer besucht denn bitte eine normale LAN? Meistens Jugendliche die, sollte man meinen, weniger Geld zur Verfügung haben als jemand der Berufstätig ist.



> Diese Menschen sind im Vergleich zu Dir statistisch in der Überzahl.
> Das bedeutet, um dich geht es hier eigentlich garnicht denn du bist die Ausnahme und es sollte hier um die Masse gehen der du nicht angehörst.


Auch hier würden mich mal Statistiken interessieren, nur so aus neugier welches "Publikum" es schafft sein Windows innerhalb von einem Jahr zweimal zu zerschießen, um mal die Aussage von Huskyboy zu benutzen.

Ich hab Windows Vista x64 Ultimate und, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, damals zum gleichen Zeitraum wie meinen PC erworben. Ich hab es seitdem auf meinem PC & es läuft fast so butterweich wie am ersten Tag.

Und ich installiere und teste wirklich eine Menge.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.10.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 22.10.2008 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann lies auch die restlichen Beiträge hier. Dort steht eindeutig das einige Leute meinen sowas sei Normal.

Des Weiteren steht in deinem Text ja explizit "am Tag einer LAN Party". Soll ich jetzt meine Kristallkugel reiben und mir selber ausdenken was du mit "nach langem Überlegen" für einen Zeitraum meinst?

Des Weiteren interpretiere ich deinen Text so, dass du dir am Tage einer LAN RAM gekauft hast, ergo hast du ihn dir auch wg. der LAN gekauft, ansonsten hättest du ihn ja vorher / nacher gekauft.

Also das nächste mal deine Texte vllt. etwas genauer verfassen, dann kannste dir auch dein "Wie war das mit richtig lesen?" sparen.   



> Und genau in solchen Fällen ist aktivierungsbasierter Kopierschutz (wieder mal) ein (weiteres) Hindernis welches (außerordentlich) sinnlos (und unnötig) ist.


Ich betone noch einmal das ich nach einem RAM Upgrade kein Spiel bei mir erneut aktivieren musste.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Ich betone noch einmal das ich nach einem RAM Upgrade kein Spiel bei mir erneut aktivieren musste.


Und ich kann gerne nochmal sagen, dass der Tausch von CPU und RAM bei mir gereicht hat, Earth 2160 rumzicken zu lassen.


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.10.2008 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 22.10.2008 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann führe nicht etwas an, dass du nicht belegen kannst. Ich weiß jedenfalls nicht was du meinst.

mfG


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.10.2008 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 22.10.2008 18:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... dir ist aber schon klar das Earth 2160 weder SecuROM noch sonst einen Kopierschutz einsetzt?

Wenn Zuxxez der Meinung ist, dass man wg. einem RAM & CPU Upgrade sein Spiel erneut aktivieren muss, dann tut es mir leid, aber bitte mach Zuxxes dafür verantwortlich und nicht SecuROM. 

Des Weiteren bietet doch Zuxxez eine viermalige Aktivierung an, oder nicht? Ich hab mir Earth 2160 leider nie gekauft, aber ein Kumpel hat es erworben und ich hab ihn noch (?) nicht klagen hören.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ... dir ist aber schon klar das Earth 2160 weder SecuROM *noch sonst einen Kopierschutz* einsetzt?


Ähhhh... und was sind Zwangsaktivierungen Ihrer Meinung nach dann, wenn nicht Kopierschutz? oO



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Zuxxez der Meinung ist, dass man wg. einem RAM & CPU Upgrade sein Spiel erneut aktivieren muss, dann tut es mir leid, aber bitte mach Zuxxes dafür verantwortlich und nicht SecuROM.


Wer jetzt dafür schlussendlich verantwortlich ist, ist prinzipiell egal, solange man weiter als bis zum eigenen Monitor denken kann. Mein Beispiel sollte nur zeigen, dass durch solche Maßnahmen (Zwangsaktivierung) der ehrliche Käufer dem Hersteller schutz- und hilflos ausgeliefert ist.

Was hätte ich wohl Ihrer Meinung nach machen sollen, wenn der Zuxxez Support gemeint hätte "Nö, gibt keine weitere Aktivierung?" Wegen einem 45€ Spiel die Verbraucherzentrale/einen Anwalt bemühen? Mir das Spiel _nochmal_ kaufen? Mich einfach bloß schwarz ärgern dass ich so dumm war und so einer Firma mein Geld gegeben hab?

Und warum sollte SecuROM nicht sowas ähnliches machen können? Oder in Zukunft auch machen?



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren bietet doch Zuxxez eine viermalige Aktivierung an, oder nicht? Ich hab mir Earth 2160 leider nie gekauft, aber ein Kumpel hat es erworben und ich hab ihn noch (?) nicht klagen hören.


Soweit ich mich erinnern, kann waren es drei erlaubte Aktivierungen und danach eben das Anbetteln des Supports. Prinzipiell war es eben eine zu wenig, und das genau zu einer Zeit als ich relativ oft meinen Computer um-/aufgerüstet und neuinstalliert hab.


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 22.10.2008 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar das du als non-pro-User nicht das Maß der Dinge bist und es mir gleich ist wie selten du dein System neu aufsetzt. Jeder der sich nur annäherend mit seinem PC etwas intensiver auseinandersetzt und mehr als nur 3 Programme installiert hat weiß wie schnell man in die Situation veretzt wird, sein System neu aufzusetzten. Entweder willst du deine Meinung gegenüber Securom nach den vielen Argumenten gegen das Kopierschutzverfahren nicht revidieren weil du unfähig bist einzugestehen wie falsch du doch liegst oder du bist einfach Pro-Securom und versucht andere User mit deinem gefährlichen Halbwissen auf deine Seite zu ziehen. Eines steht alle Male fest, deine Ansichten sind beschränkt und verbohrt. Keines deiner sogenannten Argumente würde mich als Hersteller einer Software überzeugen Securom einzuführen wenn ich auf meine Kunden bedacht wäre. Gut man kann die DVD nach der Installation aus dem Laufwerk entfernen. Aber was spricht noch dafür? NICHTS! Hier wurden soviele Argumente gegen Securom genannt die den Kunden (uns) viel unzufriedener stimmen. Aber das scheinst du einfach nicht begreifen zu wollen. Und daher hilft nur noch der Ausdruck, wer nicht hören will muss fühlen. Über die Vergangenheit brauchen wir nicht mehr sprechen. Das Kopierschutzverfahren von Securom ist auf dem BESTEN WEGE uns Kunden immer mehr Freiheiten zu rauben. Wenn ich der einzige wäre der so denkt würde es auf Amazon nicht so viele schlechte Rezessionen für Sacred 2, Red Alert 3, Mass Effect... etc. geben. Du stehst mit deiner Meinung auf weiter Flur fast allein da...


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich der einzige wäre der so denkt würde es auf Amazon nicht so viele schlechte Rezessionen für Sacred 2, Red Alert 3, Mass Effect... etc. geben. Du stehst mit deiner Meinung auf weiter Flur fast allein da...


Hier sollte man aber fairerweise schreiben, dass grundsätzlich einfach sehr schnell genörgelt wird.
Ist wie im richtigen Leben. Loben selten, negative Kritik kommt, sobald was zu finden ist.

Ich setzte meinen Pc wirklich sehr selten auf.. so gegen einmal bis nie.
Und ich befürchte, das machen einen Grossteil der Gamer.
Wie schon früher angemerkt, sind wir "Gamefreaks" hier eben (leider) nicht das Mass der Gameindustrie. 
HC-Gamer wie wir machen einen kleinen Prozentsatz an Käufern aus.


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				McDrake am 22.10.2008 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich möchte mich nicht als Hardcore-Gamer bezeichnen aber gerne als User der mehr als nur seinen PC zum spielen benutz bezeichnen. Und es hat in der heutigen Zeit nichts mit Unvermögen oder Nichtskönnen zu tun wenn man genötigt wird als Betatester mehrere Images seines Systems in fast zyklischen Abständen wieder aufzusetzten. Jedoch bin ich nicht bereit mich auf diese Aktivierungsarie der Hersteller einzulassen. Als Beispiel nennen wir MS. Zur Einführung von XP musste man sich bei der mehrfachen Aktivierung beim telefonischen Suport rechtfertigen warum man eine weitere Aktivierung verlangt und darum höflichst bitten sein OS erneut aktivieren zu lassen. Mittlerweile wird man einfach nur noch telefonisch zu einer computergesteruerten Stimme weitergeleitet die einem den Freischaltcode generert. MS ist es einfach leid jeden Fall im Einzelnen zu klären. Mittlerweile gibt es XP Releases mit integrierter Seriennummer und SP3 ohne blacklistet zu werden. Betrachten wir es doch realistisch, nicht jeder Raubkopierer ist ein potenzieller Käufer des Produktes aber das Internet ermöglicht den schnellen Zugriff auf Raubkopieren und den zugehörigen Cracks. Wer ein Produkt ehrlich erwerben will kauft sich das Produkt um in den Genuss gewisser Features zu kommen wie einem Onlinemodus. Um Online spielen zu können reicht meines Erachtens ein CD Key und wenn nötig eine Registrierung. Viele legen doch keinen  Wert mehr auf langweilige CPU gesteuerte Kämpfe im Singleplayermodus. Valve ist für mich das Beste Beispiel. Der kommende Shooter Left4Dead kann im Singleplayer gespielt werden aber alle wollen sich doch online messen. Es wird sicher auch gecrackte Server geben aber so schlecht ist die moral vieler Zocker nicht. Denn wir unterschätzen, dass viele die Leistung der Entwickler mehr als wertschätzen und die Leistung auch bezahlen wollen. So kommt man zu dem Schluss dass Kopierschutzsysteme wie Securom nur einem Zweck dienen, den Umsatz der Hersteller zu steigern aber der Schuss wird definitiv nach hinten losgehen. Erst kam die unzweckdienliche Langzeit-Datenspeicherung und nun kommt eine Art Softwareausleihmasche mit der eingeschränkten Aktivierungsanzahl des Produktes. Wenn ich sowas will bezahle ich lieber monatlich für ein MMORPG und entscheide selber wann und wie lange ich das Spiel gemessen meiner Anforderungen nutzen möchte. Im Falle Sacred2 gibt es einen Endbenutzervertrag laut Eula der mir nicht wirklich die Daseinsberechtigung als Endbenutzer gewährt denn die Aktivierung beschreibt die Art einer Ausleihvereinbahrung. Also ist das dafür bezahlte Geld in jeder Hinsicht ungerechtfertigt, da ich das Produkt nur für einen vorbestimmten Zeitraum besitzen darf. Der Zeitraum liegt im Ermessen der Betrachtung wie oft ich eine Aktivierung des Produktes benötige...


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder der sich nur annäherend mit seinem PC etwas intensiver auseinandersetzt und mehr als nur 3 Programme installiert hat weiß wie schnell man in die Situation veretzt wird, sein System neu aufzusetzten.


 Ich fühle mich angesprochen, kann das aber nicht bestätigen.


> Entweder willst du deine Meinung gegenüber Securom nach den vielen Argumenten gegen das Kopierschutzverfahren nicht revidieren weil du unfähig bist einzugestehen wie falsch du doch liegst oder du bist einfach Pro-Securom und versucht andere User mit deinem gefährlichen Halbwissen auf deine Seite zu ziehen.


Viele Aussagen sagen aber nicht zwangsläufig etwas über die Quallität der kommunizierten Information/ Message aus.  Genau das diskutiere ich gerade in einem anderen Thread 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Betrachten wir es doch realistisch, nicht jeder Raubkopierer ist ein potenzieller Käufer des Produktes aber das Internet ermöglicht den schnellen Zugriff auf Raubkopieren und den zugehörigen Cracks. Wer ein Produkt ehrlich erwerben will kauft sich das Produkt um in den Genuss gewisser Features zu kommen wie einem Onlinemodus. Um Online spielen zu können reicht meines Erachtens ein CD Key und wenn nötig eine Registrierung. Viele legen doch keinen  Wert mehr auf langweilige CPU gesteuerte Kämpfe im Singleplayermodus.


Da muss ich mal intervinieren.
1.) Genau das ist das Problem. Es ist heutzutage so einfach an Raubkopien zu kommen, dass die Versuchung und Gelegenheit macht bekanntlich Diebe, viel zu gros sind. Und da sollte man als auch Verständnis für die Firmen zeigen die grundsätzlich versuchen ihr egistiges Eigentum zu schützen. 
2.) Ich fände es schade wenn der Anreiz für den Kauf von Spielen nur noch über den Onlinemodus kommen soll. Und ich persönlich möchte zukünftig nicht auf Singleplayergames, wie diverse Adventures, oder gute Shooter allá Bioshock verzichten müssen nur weil sich diese Sparte auf Grund der Hürden für Raubkopierer, wirtschaftlich mehr für die Entwickler und Publisher rechnet.

Leider sehe ich genau diesen Trend auf uns zukommen   

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Dir ist aber schon klar das du als non-pro-User nicht das Maß der Dinge bist und es mir gleich ist wie selten du dein System neu aufsetzt.


Erklär mir doch mal bitte, wenn wir hier schon persönlich werden, was ein 'non-pro-User' ist & wie du die Definition eines solchen auf mich Anwenden willst.

Ist ja nicht so das wir uns gut kennen. 



> Jeder der sich nur annäherend mit seinem PC etwas intensiver auseinandersetzt und mehr als nur 3 Programme installiert hat weiß wie schnell man in die Situation veretzt wird, sein System neu aufzusetzten.


Wenn du die Texte hier aufmerksam gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass ich zum einen selber viel programmiert hab ( als es meine Zeit noch zuließ, ich mach Beruflich etwas anderes & Frau sowie Kumpels wollen auch noch was von mir  ) und zum anderen wirklich ziemlich 'technisch versiert und auch interessiert' bin. Sprich ich teste weitaus mehr als der 'Durchschnitts-User'. Des Weiteren würde ich soweit gehen und behaupten, dass meine hier verwendete Technik deiner etwas, auf Grund der finanziellen Mittel, überlegen ist.

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und schließt nahtlos mit dem oben genannten ab ( wir kennen uns nicht, ergo sollten wir Rückschlüsse auf den anderen tunlichst vermeiden ).



> Entweder willst du deine Meinung gegenüber Securom nach den vielen Argumenten gegen das Kopierschutzverfahren nicht revidieren weil du unfähig bist einzugestehen wie falsch du doch liegst oder du bist einfach Pro-Securom und versucht andere User mit deinem gefährlichen Halbwissen auf deine Seite zu ziehen.


Es mag ja sein, dass 'gefährliches Halbwissen' habe und hier probiere, andere User auf meine Seite zu ziehen ( ich wüsste nicht warum, aber vllt. lies ja jemand von Sony meine Beiträge und nimmt mich anschließend als Steuerberater unter Vertrag! ).

Wenn du meine Beiträge gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass ich Limitierungen im Sinne von "Hardware x. aktivieren" schlecht finde und das sowas nicht der richtige Weg sein kann.

Aber hey, warum aufmerksam lesen wenn man auch so Unsinn verbreiten kann, hmm?



> Eines steht alle Male fest, deine Ansichten sind beschränkt und verbohrt.


Ich bezweifel das du überhaupt meine Ansichten zu diesem Thema kennst. Wie ich weiter oben erwähnt habe, wenn du meine Texte aufmerksam gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass ich bestimmte Limitierungen selber als 'doof' empfinde. Das einzige was ich mache, ist mit Unwahrheiten von so 'pro-Usern' wie dir aufzuräumen & Dinge richtig zu stellen, die hier entweder aus Absicht oder Unwissenheit ( beides trifft wohl auf dich zu ) verbreitet werden.

Des Weiteren möchte ich Leute dafür sensibilisieren, dass Raubkopien nicht (!) der Richtige Weg sind wenn man mit Dingen wie z.B. DRM unzufrieden ist. Sowas zerstört unser Hobby, allein darum gehts.

Aber selbst das hast du anscheinend nicht verstanden.



> Keines deiner sogenannten Argumente würde mich als Hersteller einer Software überzeugen Securom einzuführen wenn ich auf meine Kunden bedacht wäre.


Nochmal für dich: ich habe überhaupt nicht vor jemanden von SecuROM zu überzeugen.
Ich möchte bloss bestimmte Dinge richtig stellen, wie z.B. der Mythos, dass der SecuROM Treiber ein Rootkit bzw. gar Trojaner wäre.

Solche Aussagen sind einfach falsch ... auch wenns dir nicht passt: es ist so.



> Du stehst mit deiner Meinung auf weiter Flur fast allein da...


Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir so egal ob ich mit meiner Meinung allein darstehe oder nicht, ganz ehrlich? Andere Leute interessieren mich nicht, schon garnicht Leute die meinen, alles über jemanden zu wissen und die Arroganz besitzen, über Leute zu urteilen die sie nicht kennen.

Fühl dich angesprochen ... bislang ist Ra-Tiel mit der Einzige, der hier auf einem normalen Niveau argumentiert & auch Beispiele bringt bzw. auf meine Beispiele eingeht.

Du hingegen ... nun ja, lassen wir das. Wie meine eX! mal so passend:

"Perlen vor die Säue werfen" ... 

Übrigens, Mass Effect hab ich mir für die XBox360 geholt. Kein DRM, ich kann es sooft spielen wie ich will. Tolle Sache so eine Konsole.


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 22.10.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann leider mit der Aussage nichts anfange. Was genau kannst du nicht bestätigen?



			
				DaStash am 22.10.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche kommunizierten Informationen meinst du konkret und worauf beziehst du die Qualität? Das Securom als Rootkit bezeichnet wird und dadurch zwangsläufig als Schadsoftware eingestuft wird? Was genau meinst du?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Securom als Rootkit bezeichnet wird und dadurch zwangsläufig als Schadsoftware eingestuft wird?


... und du willst mir was von Halbwissen erzählen.   

Nehmen wir mal an, SecuROM ist wirklich ein Rootkit, wieso sind folgende Kriterien nicht erfüllt?

1) Wieso schlägt kein Virenscanner auf dieses Rootkit an?
2) Wieso ist der SecuROM Treiber, Ring0 um genau zu sein, von Microsoft für den Einsatz in einem 64bit Betriebssystem zertifiziert worden?
3) Wieso sieht man sofort, dass der SecuROM Treiber aktiv ist? ( Merkmal von einem Rootkit ist der Versuch unentdeckt zu bleiben )
4) [...]


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 22.10.2008 22:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhh, meinst du das Ernst? Ok egal. Ich kann nicht bestätigen, obwohl ich mich mit meinem PC intensiver beschäftige und mehr als drei Programme installiert habe, dass ich schnell in die Situation versetzt werde, mein System neu aufzusetzen. 


> DaStash am 22.10.2008 22:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du führst an das er seine eigene Meinung nicht revidieren kann/ will, obwohl doch so viele dagegen sprechen. Ich gebe nur zu bedenken das Quantität, in dem Falle die "vielen Aussagen, nicht gleich auf die Quallität, die kommunizierte Information, rückgeführt werden kann. So, einfacher kann ich jetzt um diese Uhrzeit nicht mehr, sry. 

MfG


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Erklär mir doch mal bitte, wenn wir hier schon persönlich werden, was ein 'non-pro-User' ist & wie du die Definition eines solchen auf mich Anwenden willst.



non-pro-User = Gegenteil von pro-User

pro-User bezeichnet jemanden der auch schon mal mehr als ein "goto" mit WinDasm in eine exe einfügen kann.. *zwinker*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Texte hier aufmerksam gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass ich zum einen selber viel programmiert hab ( als es meine Zeit noch zuließ, ich mach Beruflich etwas anderes & Frau sowie Kumpels wollen auch noch was von mir  ) und zum anderen wirklich ziemlich 'technisch versiert und auch interessiert' bin. Sprich ich teste weitaus mehr als der 'Durchschnitts-User'. Des Weiteren würde ich soweit gehen und behaupten, dass meine hier verwendete Technik deiner etwas, auf Grund der finanziellen Mittel, überlegen ist.



Ich lese deine Beiträge sehr aufmerksam aber mir fällt immer wieder dein exemplarisches Rechtfertigen auf. Mir ist egal ob du Webseiten in PHP oder XML programieren kannst. Darüber brauchen wir uns hier nicht unterhalten denn deine Fähigkeiten als "versierter" Programmierer haben nichts mit dem Thema Securom zu tun oder hast du diese Applikation geschrieben und kannst der restlichen Welt den Programmcode erläuern? Ich glaube nicht Tim...   

Und zu deinem POSEN kann ich nur sagen, behalte dein geblubber besser für dich denn man weiß nie wer einem in der Anonymität des Inet gegenübersitzt. Und bei deinem Rumgeprolle steckt nicht wirklich viel fachliches Wissen dahinter... Und glaub mir, ich halte mich grad stark zurück dich nicht völlig dumm aussehen zu lassen. 



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du meine Beiträge gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass ich Limitierungen im Sinne von "Hardware x. aktivieren" schlecht finde und das sowas nicht der richtige Weg sein kann.
> 
> Aber hey, warum aufmerksam lesen wenn man auch so Unsinn verbreiten kann, hmm?



Und nochmal, ich lese deine Beiträge sehr intensiv aber ich befürchte das dein Wissen zu dem Thema nicht versiert genug ist um klare Aussagen zu treffen. 



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn du meine Texte aufmerksam gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass ich bestimmte Limitierungen selber als 'doof' empfinde. Das einzige was ich mache, ist mit Unwahrheiten von so 'pro-Usern' wie dir aufzuräumen & Dinge richtig zu stellen, die hier entweder aus Absicht oder Unwissenheit ( beides trifft wohl auf dich zu ) verbreitet werden.
> 
> Des Weiteren möchte ich Leute dafür sensibilisieren, dass Raubkopien nicht (!) der Richtige Weg sind wenn man mit Dingen wie z.B. DRM unzufrieden ist. Sowas zerstört unser Hobby, allein darum gehts.
> 
> Aber selbst das hast du anscheinend nicht verstanden.




Und ein weiteres Mal, ja ich habe deine Antworten und Anregungen zu diesem Thema sehr wohl gelesen. Bisher hast du die Aussage, Securom sei eine Schadsoftware nicht widerlegen können aber behauptest restirktiv das Gegenteil. Unglaublich... 
Diskutieren ohne sachliche Grundlage. Ich habe im Laufe des Gespräches auf mehr Seiten und Aussagen von Personen verwiesen die sich mit dem Thema Securom intensiver befasst haben als du es scheinbar jemals tun wirst.



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ch möchte bloss bestimmte Dinge richtig stellen, wie z.B. der Mythos, dass der SecuROM Treiber ein Rootkit bzw. gar Trojaner wäre.



Was willst du richtig stellen wenn du keine Ahnung hast. 



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Fühl dich angesprochen ... bislang ist Ra-Tiel mit der Einzige, der hier auf einem normalen Niveau argumentiert & auch Beispiele bringt bzw. auf meine Beispiele eingeht.



Würdest du hingegen meine Antworten auch lesen wären dir mehrere Beispiele meiner seits zum Thema ins Auge gestochen die das widerlegen würden was du hier behauptest..


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 22.10.2008 22:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Süß. War das gerade ein "Bash" in meine Richtung? Hast du sowas nötig? Anscheinend.



> Ich lese deine Beiträge sehr aufmerksam aber mir fällt immer wieder dein exemplarisches Rechtfertigen auf. Mir ist egal ob du Webseiten in PHP oder XML programieren kannst. Darüber brauchen wir uns hier nicht unterhalten denn deine Fähigkeiten als "versierter" Prgrammierer haben nichts mit dem Thema Securom zu tun oder hast du diese Applikation geschrieben und kannst der restlichen Welt den Programmcode erläuern? Ich glaube nicht Tim...


Zum einen hab ich nie von 'Webseiten programmierung' geredet, d.h. weder PHP noch XML. Des Weiteren könnte ich dir sehr wohl die Funktionsweise von SecuROM erklären und könnte dir auch die .exe Dumpen und Rebuilden.   



> Und nochmal, ich lese deine Beiträge sehr intensiv aber ich befürchte das dein Wissen zu dem Thema nicht versiert genug ist um klare Aussagen zu treffen.


Wir fassen hier mal zusammen:

Du wirfst mir vor, ich hätte nicht genug Wissen um klare Aussagen zu treffen, das nehm ich mal so hin. Dann wärst aber spätestens du jetzt an der Reihe die von mir getroffenen technischen (!) Aussagen richtig zu stellen.

Sich hinstellen & zu jemanden sagen, er hätte wenig Ahnung aber im gleichen Atemzug seine eigene Kompetenz nicht klar zu definieren ist ... äh ... suboptimal.   



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein weiteres Mal, ja ich habe deine Antworten und Anregungen zu diesem Thema sehr wohl gelesen. Bisher hast du die Aussage, Securom sei eine Schadsoftware nicht wiederlegen können aber behauptest restirktiv das Gegenteil. Unglaublich...


Lesen bildet.



> Diskutieren ohne sachliche Grundlage. Ich habe im Laufe des Gespräches auf mehr Seiten und Aussagen von Personen verwiesen die sich mit dem Thema Securom intensiver befasst haben als du es scheinbar jemals tun wirst.


*schmunzel*



> Was willst du richtig stellen wenn du keine Ahnung hast.


Siehe oben. Woher manche Leute ihre bodenlose Arroganz nehmen oder selber mit ihrem Wissen überzeugt zu haben ist & bleibt mir ein Rätsel.

Kürzen wir die ganze Sache einfach ab:
Wenn jemand wie du so eine Arroganz an den Tag legt und der Meinung ist, über andere Urteilen zu dürfen obwohl er zum einen überhaupt keine Ahnung von dieser Person hat und zum anderen keine Ahnung von der Materie, dennoch hier große Töne spuckt dann ist sowas peinlich & wirkt auf mich persönlich einfach lächerlich.

Ich sag dir ganz ehrlich: auch wenn viele Leute soviel Unsinn wie du reden, wird das ganze dadurch nicht "richtiger". Das Problem an der ganze Sache ist, ich spreche dir einfach die Kompetenz ab bestimmte Dinge richtig zu beurteilen. Wenn dazu noch probiert wird den Gesprächspartner mit billigen Kommentaren zu diskredidieren ist hier eh Hopfen und Malz verloren.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## German_Ripper (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.10.2008 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön geschrieben "WISE GUYS". Höre ich da etwas spitzfindigen Sarkasmus heraus.   
Aber ich warte noch immer auf die Widerlegung, Securom v7 sei kein Rootkit... Na dann schlaf drüber und vielleicht kommen dir dann morgen ein paar Geistesblitzes die uns alle behelligen. Ich freue mich schon auf die Neuerrungenschaft deines Wissens. Du kannst diese ja dann auch auf Wikipedia oder Sysinternals http://forum.sysinternals.com/ detailiert weitergeben. Spezfikationen des Programmcodes sind natürlich auch erwünscht. Die freuen sich bestimmt über ein so schlaues Köpfchen wie dich.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

das Sony Rootkit war auch Microsoft zertifiziert, und man konnte es sehen

problematisch wurde es wenn man es entfernen wollte.. das ging entweder nur durch stundenlanges rumbasteln, oder neu installieren oder bis irgendwer eine deinstallationsroutine nachliefern konnte

das war ein ganz schöner Imageschaden für Sony, genau den holt sich EA und Ubi jetzt auch unter die füße

ganz nebenbei, einer der das spiel NICHT kauft und dafür kopiert ist kein verlorener kunde und somit auch kein wirtschaftlicher schaden, denn geld hätte man von dem sowieso nicht bekommen.. ob er es trotzdem spielt oder nicht ist für den geschäftsbericht völlig belanglos


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich warte noch immer auf die Widerlegung, Securom v7 sei kein Rootkit...


Ich hab das doch weiter oben Thread mit drei Punkten aufgeführt, warum SecuROM eben kein Rootkit per Definition ist.

Was hälst du davon mal auf den Text zu antworten respektive diesen überhaupt erstmal zu lesen?  :-o   

Aber auch bei dieser Antwort hast du nicht durchblicken lassen, was dich jetzt mehr qualifiziert als andere.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 02:17 schrieb:
			
		

> das Sony Rootkit war auch Microsoft zertifiziert, und man konnte es sehen


Meinst du dieses, welches bei Musik CDs eingesetzt worden ist? 'Leider' gab es ja solche CDs in Deutschland nie zu kaufen, d.h. es wäre interessant gewesen ob zum einen Programme wie Kasper drauf anspringen & zum anderen ob dieses Rootkit wirklich 64bit zertifiziert ist.



> problematisch wurde es wenn man es entfernen wollte.. das ging entweder nur durch stundenlanges rumbasteln, oder neu installieren oder bis irgendwer eine deinstallationsroutine nachliefern konnte


SecuROM stellt auf seiner Internetseite eine KiB 'große' Datei zur Verfügung die ohne Probleme den kompletten (!) Kopierschutz, inkl. Reg.einträge sowie Treiber, vom System entfernt.



> das war ein ganz schöner Imageschaden für Sony, genau den holt sich EA und Ubi jetzt auch unter die füße


Werden wir ja sehen, in wieweit dies ein Imageschaden für Spielepublisher ist & wie sich dieser auf die Verkaufszahlen niederschlägt.



> ganz nebenbei, einer der das spiel NICHT kauft und dafür kopiert ist kein verlorener kunde und somit auch kein wirtschaftlicher schaden, denn geld hätte man von dem sowieso nicht bekommen.. ob er es trotzdem spielt oder nicht ist für den geschäftsbericht völlig belanglos


Das ist genau diese Ausrede, die man so häufig hört. Erklär mir bitte folgendes:

Wenn ich mir ein Spiele kopiere, obwohl ich nie vor hatte, dies zu kaufen & recht lange Spiele, d.h. nicht nur das tolle Intro anschauen.

Ist das dann kein entgangener Gewinn für den Hersteller? Wenn Nein, begründe das bitte.
Derjenige hat das Spiel kopiert & gespielt, d.h. er wurde unterhalten. Das ist genau das, was so ein Spiel machen soll.

Wenn man ein Spiel kopiert, ins Regal stellt und nie wieder anfässt, dann geb ich dir Recht: das ist kein entgangener Gewinn sondern einfach Sammelwut ( oder was auch immer ). So bald man aber das Spiel installiert, spielt & das Programm 'benutzt', ist es ein entgangener Gewinn. Punkt.

Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst.

Ehrlich gesagt frag ich mich wirklich, wie jemand wie du in einem Geschäft arbeiten kann, was davon lebt Spiele zu verkaufen. :-o


----------



## Raptor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.10.2008 07:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist genau diese Ausrede, die man so häufig hört. Erklär mir bitte folgendes:
> 
> Wenn ich mir ein Spiele kopiere, obwohl ich nie vor hatte, dies zu kaufen & recht lange Spiele, d.h. nicht nur das tolle Intro anschauen.
> 
> ...


Sorry aber du erzählst nur dasselbe das schon die Publisher immer erzählen. Nur weil jemand das Spiel spielt und unterhalten wurde heißt das doch nicht das es ein entgangener Gewinn ist. Wo ist da der genaue Zusammenhang? Entscheidend für den entgangenen Gewinn ist im Endeffekt, ob die Person sich das Spiel gekauft hätte oder nicht. Nur das kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Es gibt gewiß Personen die sich das Spiel kaufen würden, wenn es einen nicht knackbaren Kopierschutz geben würde, aber es gibt andere bei dennen das nicht der Fall ist. 
Den Schluß zu ziehen "Person unterhalten wurden" == "entgangener Gewinn" ist zu einfach gestrickt und falsch. Ich werde auch begründen warum. Die Aussage das eine Person unterhalten wurde ist ein immaterrieller Wert, während der entgangene Gewinn ein materieller Wert ist. Somit ist ein direkter Bezug bzw. Vergleich nicht möglich. Ich bezweifle nicht das Raubkopien allgemein ein entgangener Gewinn sind, aber jede Raubkopie mit einem entgangenen Gewinn gleichzusetzen stimmt einfach nicht und wäre auch bei funktionierendem Kopierschutz nicht der Fall.


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 02:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz nebenbei, einer der das spiel NICHT kauft und dafür kopiert ist kein verlorener kunde und somit auch kein wirtschaftlicher schaden, denn geld hätte man von dem sowieso nicht bekommen.. ob er es trotzdem spielt oder nicht ist für den geschäftsbericht völlig belanglos


oO
Also ich habe in unserem Geschäft schon einige Szenen erlebt, in denen der eine fand, dass dies oder jenes ein "geiles" Spiel sei und der andere sagt zu ihm:" musst du nicht kaufen, ich brenns dir".
Ist in der Schweiz ja eh ne Grauzone. Downloads sind erlaubt.

Passiert im übrigen auch bei DVDs und CDs.
Die CDs werden bei uns noch friedlich angehört an der Abhörstationen und dann die Titel notiert.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 22.10.2008 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 22.10.2008 23:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definition Rootkit:
*A type of Trojan that keeps itself, other files, registry keys and network connections hidden from detection.*
Wobei hier das Augenmerk auf die Aussage "hidden from Detection" gerichtet werden sollte.
Diese Bedingung ist also nicht erfüllt.
*"A rootkit typically intercepts common API calls. For example, it can intercept requests to a file manager such as Explorer and cause it to keep certain files hidden from display, even reporting false file counts and sizes to the user."*
Ist in dem Fall auch nicht gegeben oder hast du da andere Erfahrungen gemacht?

So jetzt wirds interessant:*
"Rootkits can also be used for what some vendors consider valid purposes. For example, if digital rights management (DRM) software is installed and kept hidden, it can control the use of licensed, copyrighted material and also prevent the user from removing the hidden enforcement program. However, such usage is no more welcomed than a rootkit that does damage or allows spyware to thrive without detection. See Trojan."*Von der Sache her deiner Argumentation naheliegend aber wenn man sich das genau durchliest, dann muss man feststellen, dass auch diese Definition nicht zutreffend ist, da die DRM Software nicht versteckt(hidden) ausgeführt wird und sie auch mit Hilfe der vom Anbieter angebotenen Tools wieder entfernt werden kann. Und nicht zu vergessen die Zertifizierung seitens Microsoft, was den Definitionsschwerpunkt, hidden Software, in den Grundsätzen wiederlegt.

 Quelle 

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Raptor am 23.10.2008 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Schluß zu ziehen "Person unterhalten wurden" == "entgangener Gewinn" ist zu einfach gestrickt und falsch.


Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie deine nun folgende Begründung lautet ...



> Ich werde auch begründen warum. Die Aussage das eine Person unterhalten wurde ist ein immaterrieller Wert, während der entgangene Gewinn ein materieller Wert ist. Somit ist ein direkter Bezug bzw. Vergleich nicht möglich.


Meinst du das jetzt hier ernst? Folgendes Beispiel:

Du betrittst ein Kino durch den Hintereingang und schaust dir einen aktuellen Blockbuster an.

Würdest du jetzt sagen, dass dieser Kinobesuch entgangener Gewinn für das Kino ist? Weil, immerhin wurdest du ja "nur" unterhalten und das ist, lt. deiner Definition, in immaterielles Gut und kein materieller Wert.

Merkst du worauf ich hinaus will? 

Du kannst dich doch nicht hinstellen & behaupten, dass das zwei unterschiedliche Dinge sind, denn: was macht den ein Spiel was du käuflich erwirbst? Es unterhält dich.

Laut deiner Definition passt ja beides nicht zusammen, der Kauf auf der einen Seite ( materielles Gut, nämlich die Packung ) & das Nutznießen daraus ( Spass, Unterhaltung, immaterielles Gut ).

Des Weiteren hab ich nicht gesagt, dass jede Kopie ein entgangener Gewinn ist, noch habe ich jemals behauptet, dass jeder der ein Spiel kopiert auch das Original erworben hätte.

Ich hab gesagt, dass Leute, die ein Spiel runterladen & (durch)spielen (!) ein finanziellen Schaden verursachen, denn man könnte hier argumentieren, dass diesen Leuten das Spiel so gut gefällt, immerhin haben sie es (durch)gespielt und ggf. massig Zeit investiert. Wenn es den Leuten keinen Spass gemacht hätte, hätten sie nicht soviel Zeit dafür aufgewandt. 

Oder spielst du lange Spiele die dir überhaupt keinen Spass machen.



> Ich bezweifle nicht das Raubkopien allgemein ein entgangener Gewinn sind, aber jede Raubkopie mit einem entgangenen Gewinn gleichzusetzen stimmt einfach nicht und wäre auch bei funktionierendem Kopierschutz nicht der Fall.


Ich finds interessant wie du aus einem nichtvorhanden Sachverhalt meines Textes solche Rückschlüsse ziehen kannst. Tue mir bzw. uns einen Gefallen: interpretiere nicht irgendwelche Dinge in meine Texte die so nicht stimmen oder gar darstehen.

Danke.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Raptor am 23.10.2008 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber du erzählst nur dasselbe das schon die Publisher immer erzählen. Nur weil jemand das Spiel spielt und unterhalten wurde heißt das doch nicht das es ein entgangener Gewinn ist.


*Verbreite hier keine Unwahrheiten!*
Die Publisher sagen immer, jeder Download, jede illegale Verbreitung ist ein entgangener Gewinn. Rabowke hingegen hat das differenziert zwischen denen die downloaden und anschliessend in vollem Umfang nutzen und denen die downloaden aus Sammelgründen oder was auch immer.
Wenn jemand ein Spiel kostenlos herunterlädt, für das er normaler Weise Geld zahlen müsste und es anschliessend in vollem Umfang nutz, also das geistige Eigentum Dritter, dann ist das illegal und kann sehr wohl als entgangener Gewinn betrachtet werden da:
*Man für die Nutzung von Software zahlt!*

Also immer schön sachlich bleiben und nicht anderen das Wort im Mund verdrehen. 

MfG


----------



## Raptor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 23.10.2008 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 23.10.2008 08:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun im dem Fall bist du eher unsachlich geblieben oder wie soll ich das verstehen das du unbedingt den Fettdruck verwenden musst?
Rabowke hatte folgendes geschrieben:


> Wenn ich mir ein Spiele kopiere, obwohl ich nie vor hatte, dies zu kaufen & recht lange Spiele, d.h. nicht nur das tolle Intro anschauen.
> 
> Ist das dann kein entgangener Gewinn für den Hersteller?


Für mich sieht das genau danach aus, dass man eine Kopie mit einem Kauf gleich setzt. Denn die entscheidende Frage hier ist wieder, hätte sich die Person das Spiel gekauft, wenn es nicht die Möglichkeit einer Raubkopie gegeben hätte. So wie ihr es schreibt hört es sich im Endeffekt genauso an wie von den Publishern. *Nicht jeder der eine Raubkopie benutzt würde sich auch das Spiel kaufen, auch wenn er die Kopie im vollen Umfang benutzt*. Eure Argumentation ist, dass alleine durch die Nutzung es klar ist, dass sich die Person das Spiel auch gekauft hätte und eben dem ist nicht so. Gerade weil es so einfach ist an eine Raubkopie dran zu gekommen gibt es genug Leute die das Spiel in vollem Umfang nutzen, aber sich ohne Raubkopie das Spiel nicht gekauft hätten. Ein entgangener Gewinn ist es somit nur wenn es zutrifft das die Person die ein Raubkopie nutzt, sich das Spiel auch dann gekauft hätte, wenn es keine Raubkopie geben würde. Die Argumentation "Spiel wird in vollem Umfang genutzt" == "Entgangener Gewinn" ist zu allgemein und bedeutet für mich eben genau das was die Publisher sagen und vorrechnen.



			
				Rabowke am 23.10.2008 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du das jetzt hier ernst? Folgendes Beispiel:
> 
> Du betrittst ein Kino durch den Hintereingang und schaust dir einen aktuellen Blockbuster an.
> 
> ...


Erstens hinkt der Vergleich, da es man diesen Vergleich nicht auf Software übertragen kann. Zweitens fehlt auch hier die Frage: Hätte diese Person wenn sie nicht die möglichkeit gehabt hätte den Film umsonst zu sehen Geld ausgegeben um den Film zu sehen? Nur weil der Film die Person unterhalten hat heißt das doch nicht das die Person auch Geld für den Film ausgegeben hätte. 



			
				Rabowke am 23.10.2008 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren hab ich nicht gesagt, dass jede Kopie ein entgangener Gewinn ist, noch habe ich jemals behauptet, dass jeder der ein Spiel kopiert auch das Original erworben hätte.
> 
> Ich hab gesagt, dass Leute, die ein Spiel runterladen & (durch)spielen (!) ein finanziellen Schaden verursachen, denn man könnte hier argumentieren, dass diesen Leuten das Spiel so gut gefällt, immerhin haben sie es (durch)gespielt und ggf. massig Zeit investiert. Wenn es den Leuten keinen Spass gemacht hätte, hätten sie nicht soviel Zeit dafür aufgewandt.
> 
> Oder spielst du lange Spiele die dir überhaupt keinen Spass machen.


Heißt das aber im Endeffekt das er sich das Spiel gekauft hätte wenn es keine Raubkopie gegeben hätte? Vielleicht hätte er kein Geld gehabt um sich das Spiel zu kaufen (Was jetzt bitte schön keine Raubkopie rechtfertigen soll), vielleicht hätte er sein Geld für ein anderes Spiel ausgegeben. Nur weil jemand an dem Spiel spaß hatte heißt das nicht das er das Spiel auch gekauft hätte, wenn er es nicht umsonst gekriegt hätte. Und ein direkter finanzieller Schaden entsteht eben nur dann wenn die Person das Spiel auch gekauft hätte. Du sagst ich soll nichts bei dir hineininterpretiere aber selber gehst du davon aus das jemand der Spaß an einem Produkt (was für ihn umsonst war) hat es auch zu hundert Prozent kaufen würde wenn es für ihn nicht umsonst wäre


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Raptor am 23.10.2008 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun im dem Fall bist du eher unsachlich geblieben oder wie soll ich das verstehen das du unbedingt den Fettdruck verwenden musst?


 :-o 
Nun bleiben wir mal alle ruhig und sachlich. Du selber verwendest den 'Fettdruck' weiter unten und niemand würde dir unterstellen, dass die Verwendung von 'Fettdruck' unsachlich ist.

Das mal vllt. vorab.



> Eure Argumentation ist, dass alleine durch die Nutzung es klar ist, dass sich die Person das Spiel auch gekauft hätte und eben dem ist nicht so.


Du verstehst den springenden Punkt nicht, kann das sein? Es ist unerheblich ob der Nutznießer die Software ( = Spiel ) erworben wollte bzw. garnicht vor hatte. Fakt ist, dass hier ein Produkt verwendet wird & dementsprechend der Rechteinhaber vergütet werden muss.

Das Beispiel mit dem Kino war nicht unpassend, sondern spiegelt den gleichen Sachverhalt wieder. Jemand nimmt eine Leistung in Anspruch ohne dafür ein Entgelt zu entrichten.

Das ist der Knackpunkt. 

Ich spar mir einfach auf die restlichen Punkte einzugehen, allein aus dem Grund, dass jeder hier auf seinem Standpunkt bleibt. Ich hab keine Lust meine Zeit in Diskussionen zu investieren die im Grunde nichts bringen, weil jeder hier eine andere Vorstellung von bestimmten Dingen hat. Es hat den Anschein, als ob das herunterladen und kopieren von Software immer noch bei einigen als "ist eh nicht so schlimm, ich hätte es mir eh nicht gekauft" angesehen wird. Die Entwicklung, vorallem im Bereich des PCs, empfinde ich erschreckend.

In diesem Sinne ... viel Spass noch.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Raptor am 23.10.2008 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Argumentation "Spiel wird in vollem Umfang genutzt" == "Entgangener Gewinn" ist zu allgemein und bedeutet für mich eben genau das was die Publisher sagen und vorrechnen.


Die Publisher sagen aber etwas *anderes*, ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Sie behaupten das *jeder Download *und jede illegale Kopie *entgangener Gewinn *ist. Das Geschriebene hier bezieht sich lediglich auf die, die die illegale Version *im vollen Umfang genutzt haben*
Ich verweise auf die Argumentatgion von Rabowke bezüglich der Nutzung im Zusammenhang mit dem Spaß und dem Beispiel mit dem Kino. Dies beschreibt genau diese Aussage. 

p.s.: Ich hebe deshalb bestimmte und vor allen wichtige Sachverhalte hervor, damit bestimmte Diskussion wegen Fehlinterpretationen, erst gar nicht entstehen können. Beispielsweise die Definition des Rootkits. Deine Äußerungen diese niederzuschreiben waren einfach nichtig, da dies schon erfolgt ist. Und um in Zukunft so etwas zu vermeiden hebe ich jetzt aussagerelevante Informationen extra für Dich hervor. Und das ist nicht unsachlich oder böse gemeint. 

MfG


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.10.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Beispiel mit dem Kino war nicht unpassend, sondern spiegelt den gleichen Sachverhalt wieder. Jemand nimmt eine Leistung in Anspruch ohne dafür ein Entgelt zu entrichten.




stimmt, der vergleich ist sogar ziemlich gut.
einleuchtender ists vielleicht noch bei der ähnlich gelagerten schwazfahrerei.

ähnlich wie beim spielen einer "raubkopie", hat der betreiber keinen direkten schaden zu beklagen (mal vorausgesetzt es wird keinem zahlenden kunden der platz weggenommen- ich kenn euch haarspalter ja    ).

überschreitet der grad an schwarzfahrern aber ein "normalmass" (das im geringen prozentualen bereich liegen dürfte), müssen gegenmassnahmen  (in form von kontrollen) ergriffen werden oder der betreiber kann dicht machen.
(dass diese delikte sogar eine straftat darstellen, ist vielleicht nicht jedem bekannt:
 § 265a Erschleichen von Leistungen )

beinahe exakt genauso stellt sich das problem bei der raubkopiererei dar.


----------



## Raptor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Bonkic am 23.10.2008 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.10.2008 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt versteh ich es. 

*@Rabowke, DaStash*
War wohl teilweise zu verbohrt oder zu voreilig, sorry. Zumindestens weiß ich jetzt was Rabowke meinte. Irgendwie hat es aber erst den Post von Bonkic benötigt um das zu verstehen.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Raptor am 23.10.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> *@Rabowke, DaStash*
> War wohl teilweise zu verbohrt oder zu voreilig, sorry. Zumindestens weiß ich jetzt was Rabowke meinte. Irgendwie hat es aber erst den Post von Bonkic benötigt um das zu verstehen.



KP. Lieber zu spät als nie. 

p.s.: Gut erklärt Bonkic   

MfG


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.10.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Beispiel mit dem Kino war nicht unpassend, sondern spiegelt den gleichen Sachverhalt wieder. Jemand nimmt eine Leistung in Anspruch ohne dafür ein Entgelt zu entrichten.



Ich hingegen finde diesen Vergleich mehr als unpassend im Bezug auf Raubkopien. 
Da gibt es auch einen Grund für. 
Wir sprechen hier vom digitalen Zeitalter und der Möglichkeit durch den Namen einer Software in Kombination mit einem einfachen Stichwort auf einschlägige Seiten weitergeleitet zu werden. Das dauert nicht mal 5 Sekunden. 
Der Gang ins Kino über die Hintertür dagegen wird mit dem Vorsatz bestimmt, ich will die Leistung von vorn herein nicht bezahlen. 
Der Klick auf einen Link aus Neugier oder weil es so kompfortabel ist etwas herunterzuladen was mein Interesse wecken könnte, ist erheblich einfacher und schneller ausgeführt. Da fehlt in vielen Fällen der tatsächliche Vorsatz. Ich betone nochmal "in vielen Fällen" und nicht in jedem Falle! Es soll Personen geben die für Software generell kein Geld ausgeben, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Aber von denen spreche ich hier nicht denn sie würden mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit die Software auch nicht kaufen wenn ihnen die Möglichkeit zum Download genommen würde!
Daher hingt der Vergleich mit dem Gang ins Kino dermaßen!


Wir bewegen uns mittlerweile in die Richtung Abmahnung... Aber von mir aus gerne. 
Ihr behandelt das Thema Piraterie mit den falschen Ansätzen. Wir können das Ganze gerne mal etwas näher beleuchten. Es ist vom "Gesetzgeber" her nicht verboten die Software aus dem Netz herunterzuladen. Es ist aber verboten den Kopierschutz zu umgehen. Es ist ebenso verboten die Software zu verteilen. Wer also über einen P2P Client Software saugt gibt automatisch den Teil den bisher gesaugt an andere weiter. Und das weitergeben ist in dem Falle untersagt.


----------



## Anthile (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.10.2008 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





...und hier beobachten wir gekonnt einen Schwenk vom Kuriosen, vorbei am Absurden bis hin ins Groteske.


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Anthile am 23.10.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und hier beobachten wir gekonnt einen Schwenk vom Kuriosen, vorbei am Absurden bis hin ins Groteske.



Das war ein sehr inadäquater Einwurf...


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist vom "Gesetzgeber" her nicht verboten die Software aus dem Netz herunterzuladen.


  
Das sollte aber mittlerweile bekannt sein 
http://www.netzeitung.de/internet/874411.html

MfG


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sprechen hier vom digitalen Zeitalter und der Möglichkeit durch den Namen einer Software in Kombination mit einem einfachen Stichwort auf einschlägige Seiten weitergeleitet zu werden. Das dauert nicht mal 5 Sekunden.
> Der Gang ins Kino über die Hintertür dagegen wird mit dem Vorsatz bestimmt, ich will die Leistung von vorn herein nicht bezahlen.
> Der Klick auf einen Link aus Neugier oder weil es so kompfortabel ist etwas herunterzuladen was mein Interesse wecken könnte, ist erheblich einfacher und schneller ausgeführt. Da fehlt in vielen Fällen der tatsächliche Vorsatz. Ich betone nochmal "in vielen Fällen" und nicht in jedem Falle! Es soll Personen geben die für Software generell kein Geld ausgeben, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Aber von denen spreche ich hier nicht denn sie würden mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit die Software auch nicht kaufen wenn ihnen die Möglichkeit zum Download genommen würde!
> Daher hingt der Vergleich mit dem Gang ins Kino dermaßen!



Sorry, aber das ist doch Blödsinn, zufällig landet die Software nicht auf dem Rechner und man wird auch nicht zufällig auf entsprechende Seiten gelangen. Da musst du schon aktiv das ganze forcieren.
Da ist genauso viel Vorsatz hinter wie ins Kino zu schleichen.


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 23.10.2008 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kapiere auch nicht,wieso sich diese Erkenntnis nicht schon längst durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## Anthile (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Anthile am 23.10.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Original stand da: "Ja, merkst du eigentlich noch was?" 
Aber ich wollte etwas subtiler vorgehen und nicht gleich mit der Brechstange.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sprechen hier vom digitalen Zeitalter und der Möglichkeit durch den Namen einer Software in Kombination mit einem einfachen Stichwort auf einschlägige Seiten weitergeleitet zu werden. Das dauert nicht mal 5 Sekunden.


Ich blende jetzt mal einfach aus, dass du mir erklären willst, dass die ganze legaler wird, nur weil es einfacher ist, an bestimmte Dinge heranzukommen.

Es mag richtig sein, dass man innerhalb von fünf Sekunden eine entsprechende Seite findet.
Das Problem an deiner Argumentation ist aber, in fünf Sekunden hast du das Spiel bzw. Software im Allgemeinen nicht auf deiner Festplatte.

Ich kenn mich mit Bittorrent nicht wirklich aus, weiss aber, dass es durchaus Stunden dauern kann, bis man seine 4 - 8GB ( aktuelle Größe von Spielen ) heruntergeladen hat.



> Der Gang ins Kino über die Hintertür dagegen wird mit dem Vorsatz bestimmt, ich will die Leistung von vorn herein nicht bezahlen.


... und das herunterladen einer .torrent Datei, anschließend über mehrere Stunden warten + entpacken der besagten Software ist jetzt ohne Vorsatz. Versteh ich das richtig?



> Der Klick auf einen Link aus Neugier oder weil es so kompfortabel ist etwas herunterzuladen was mein Interesse wecken könnte, ist erheblich einfacher und schneller ausgeführt.


Wenn du dir selber so etwas einredest, ist das deine Sache. Der Gesetzgeber macht dort aber kein Unterschied. Wenn du selber der Meinung bist, 'Gelegenheit macht Diebe' ... dann soll es so sein, aber zum Glück gibt es noch ein paar Menschen die bei klarem Verstand sind.


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 23.10.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber das ist doch Blödsinn, zufällig landet die Software nicht auf dem Rechner und man wird auch nicht zufällig auf entsprechende Seiten gelangen. Da musst du schon aktiv das ganze forcieren.
> Da ist genauso viel Vorsatz hinter wie ins Kino zu schleichen.



Ich denke wir sind uns einig wenn ich sage, das Herunterladen von illegaler Software ist nicht nur verboten sondern auch moralisch verwerflich.

Nach einem statistisch hochgerechneten Wert der GVU hat jeder zweite Bundesbürger mindestens einmal in seinem Lebens eine Datei illegal aus dem Internet gedownloadet. Damit fällt der Punkt mit dem ...


			
				Boesor am 23.10.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Da musst du schon aktiv das ganze forcieren.


... weg.

Und jetzt wieder zurück zur Million-Euro-Frage, wäre tatsächlich jeder der sich den aktuellen Blockbuster als illegale Filmkopie aus dem Netz zieht auch ein potentieller Kinogänger? Das ist dann wohl das Pendant zu, würde sich jemand der das Spiel illegal aus dem Netz zieht dieses Spiel ohne Umwege kaufen wenn er nicht die Möglichkeit des Downloades hätte? 
Oder ein weiteres viel brisanteres Thema. Wäre jeder User der sich das Album eines Interpreten aus dem Netz zieht auch gleich ein FAN der Musik und würde sich diese Album auch offiziell kaufen? 

Ich könnte jetzt aus meiner Sicht zu jeder Frage eine dementsprechende Antwort liefern aber das wäre genauso wenig zielführend wie einige naive Aussagen von Teilnehmern dieser unspektakulären Diskussionsrunde.


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.10.2008 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bemühe mich ja, aber ich (und ich glaube so ziemlich alle anderen hier) verstehe deine Logik nicht.
Also weil statistisch jeder zweite das schon gemacht hat (was in der Realität natürlich Quatsch ist) ist nicht mehr aktives handeln und Vorsatz notwendig? 
Wie gesagt, die Logik dahinter verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

ich bin der meinung man sollte es nicht dramatisieren. ich persönlich bin der meinung , wenn ich zu hause für mich etwas runterlade. dies benutze, spiele oder sonst was ohne damit noch gross profit zu machen, seih es über verkauf oder handel, ist das für mich persönlich keine grosse sache. vor dem gesetz mag das anders sein.

in der schweiz ist der reine download (wie er von gewissen seiten angeboten wird ) legal. so lange ich es nicht kommerziell vermarkte oder verkaufe. ich darf die kopie sogar jemandem ausleihen. bei musik verhält es sich änlich. der reine download ist nicht strafbar. heraufladen ist illegal. z.b. gibt es ein aktuelles programm das jegliche youtube videos direkt in mp3 dateien umwandelt. diese dateien sind absolut legal und können auch auf ein tragbares medium wie mp3 player übertragen werden. 

nun ich bin bei klarem verstand und sage bevor man jeden als bösen raubkopierer schimpft sollte man doch unterscheiden. das internet bietet viele möglichkeiten auf nicht legale weise an dateien/programme zu kommen. seit p2p ist dies noch einfacher geworden. jeder muss für sich entscheiden ob er dieses risiko tragen will oder dem ganz entsagt. 

mich stört einfach die grundhaltung das jeder der einmal eine illegale kopie von etwas gehabt hat als verbrecher hingestellt wird und ihm dann gleich noch der einbruch der pc spiel/software verkäufe zur last gelegt wird. den wie hanfred schon einige male erwähnt hat, es ist ein vergehen kein verbrechen ........

früher machte man illegale mitschnitte an konzerten oder überspielte filme. mit dem fortschritt wurde es auch einfacher für raubkopierer und so wird es seitens der indsutrie immer schwieriger diese aktivitäten einzudämmen, im gegenteil es wird wohl noch schlimmer in zukunft.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte jetzt aus meiner Sicht zu jeder Frage eine dementsprechende Antwort liefern aber das wäre genauso wenig zielführend wie einige naive Aussagen von Teilnehmern dieser unspektakulären Diskussionsrunde.


Irgendwie werden deine ganzen "Anführungen" immer abstrakter und unlogischer. 
Wenn diese Diskussionsrunde so unspektakulär ist, wieso nimmst du dann schon seit ca. 20 Seiten daran teil  

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]wie einige naive Aussagen von Teilnehmern dieser unspektakulären Diskussionsrunde.


Das schließt deine Beiträge mit ein, hmm?
Wenn du ernsthaft mit dem 'Argument' kommst, es macht doch jeder ... dann hast du dich als ernstzunehmenden Diskussionspartner selber ins Abseits 'diskutiert'.   

Auch wenn es hart klingen mag, aber ich kann dich mit solchen Aussagen nicht mehr ernst nehmen, wenn du mir erzählen willst, nur weil die GVU ausgerechnet hat, dass jeder zweite Bundesbürger bereits eine Datei 'illegal heruntergeladen hat' ( wobei das auch schon wieder so ein Satz ist: 'illegal heruntergeladen' ) & damit der Vorsatz wegfallen würde.


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 23.10.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> mich stört einfach die grundhaltung das jeder der einmal eine illegale kopie von etwas gehabt hat als verbrecher hingestellt wird und ihm dann gleich noch der einbruch der pc spiel/software verkäufe zur last gelegt wird. den wie hanfred schon einige male erwähnt hat, es ist ein vergehen kein verbrechen ........



Und andere stört es eben wenn die immer noch illegale Tat (in Deutschland) als normal dargestellt wird und der Schaden auf Null beziffert wird.



> früher machte man illegale mitschnitte an konzerten oder überspielte filme. mit dem fortschritt wurde es auch einfacher für raubkopierer und so wird es seitens der indsutrie immer schwieriger diese aktivitäten einzudämmen, im gegenteil es wird wohl noch schlimmer in zukunft.



Nur wird es irgendwann einen Punkt geben, an dem sich das Geschäft nicht mehr lohnt, sollte die Raubkopiererei übermächtig werden.
Und dann sind wir eben alle betroffen.


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 23.10.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um es für dich etwas verständlicher auszudrücken, das Internet ist ein noch sehr junges Medium. Aus diesem Grund sind bisher wenig illegale Handlungen in rechtswirksame Gesetze gepresst wurden (TKG etc.). Selbst das Strafmaß bestimmter Verstöße ist unklar definiert und wird somit als eine Grauzone betrachtet. Natrürlich geht dem illegalen Download ein aktives Handeln vorraus. Aber die Hemmschwelle des Users, hier eine Straftat zu begehen indem er auf einen Link klickt ist bedeutend kleine als in ein Kino einzubrechen. Das Unrechtsbewusstsein ist doch ein ganz anderes.


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Um es für dich etwas verständlicher auszudrücken, das Internet ist ein noch sehr junges Medium. Aus diesem Grund sind bisher wenig illegale Handlungen in rechtswirksame Gesetze gepresst wurden (TKG etc.). Selbst das Strafmaß bestimmter Verstöße ist unklar definiert und wird somit als eine Grauzone betrachtet. Natrürlich geht dem illegalen Download ein aktives Handeln vorraus. Aber die Hemmschwelle des Users, hier eine Straftat zu begehen indem er auf einen Link klickt ist bedeutend kleine als in ein Kino einzubrechen. Das Unrechtsbewusstsein ist doch ein ganz anderes.



Nur ist das Unrechtsbewusstsein nicht maßgeblich. 
Nur weil es leute gibt, die sowas ok finden ändert das nichts  an der Illegalität.
Mal ehrlich, wie groß ist dein Selbstbewusstsein, dass du dir offensichtlich nichtmal gaaaaanz kurz Gedanken darüber machst warum hier keiner deiner Meinung ist?

Wie bereits erwähnt, "Gelegenheit macht Diebe" ist nun wirklich keine Rechtfertigung.


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.10.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn es hart klingen mag, aber ich kann dich mit solchen Aussagen nicht mehr ernst nehmen,...



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht aber ich nehme dich schon seit dem 22.10.08 22:54 nicht mehr ernst *wise guy*...


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.10.2008 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und nochmal:
Wenn diese Diskussionsrunde so unspektakulär ist, wie du behauptet hast, wieso nimmst du dann schon seit ca. 20 Seiten daran teil  

MfG


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 23.10.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Mit welcher Silbe habe ich gesagt, dass ich Raubkopien oder ähnliche illegale Handlungen in dem Zusammenhang das Recht zuspreche gelebt zu werden?* Mir lag es nur nahe die Gesamtsituation nicht aus einer rosaroten Brille zubetrachten...


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 23.10.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will doch nicht Rabowke das Feld kampflos überlassen...


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht aber ich nehme dich schon seit dem 22.10.08 22:54 nicht mehr ernst *wise guy*...


Findest du es eigentlich toll deine Kommentare mit einem 'wise guy' abzuschließen wenn du probierst dich mit mir zu unterhalten?

Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen bzw. man nicht in der Lage ist sich einigermaßen zu artikulieren, dann kommt sowas bei raus.

Übrigens, ich wart immer noch auf den Nachweis dessen, dass du Ahnung von .. äh ... was auch immer hast. Immerhin meinst du ja das Recht zu haben andere als 'non-pro-User' betiteln zu können, bislang hab ich aber deine Kompetenz noch nicht sehen können.

Und ich denke, ich bin nicht der Einzige der deine Zeilen liest, schmunzelt und den Kopf schüttelt.


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *Mit welcher Silbe habe ich gesagt, dass ich Raubkopien oder ähnlichen illegalen Handlungen in dem Zusammenhang das Recht zuspreche gelebt zu werden?* Mir lag es nur nahe die Gesamtsituation nicht aus einer rosaroten Brille zubetrachten...



Für mich ist da ein gewisses Verständnis durchgeschimmert. 
So oder so, um das mal meinerseits abzuschließen (ich denke mal, die Einbahnstraße ist schon lange erreicht)

Für Raubkopien ist sowohl Vorsatz wie aktives Handeln notwendig, die Tatsache, dass viele menschen Raubkopien nutzen macht es nicht besser oder vor dem Gesetz irrelevanter.


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will doch nicht Rabowke das Feld kampflos überlassen...



Da kannste den    auch weglassen, diese Motivation ist mehr als deutlich, weswegen auch nicht davon auszugehen ist, dass du deine "Meinung" hier jemals ändern würdest.
Daher ja auch Einbahnstraße


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 23.10.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




doch das ist sie aber lieber boeser. wie ich gesagt habe das gesetz sieht es als verstoss. also ist deine argumentation richtig. aber der user zu hause hat einfach nicht das gleiche unrechtsbewusstsein als wenn er in einen laden einbricht. das ist schlicht und ergreifend eine tatsache auch wenn es das nicht besser macht. in diesem punkt muss ich ripper recht geben. 

ich finde es etwas verwerflich wenn hier jeder den moralapostel raushängt und sich als hobby gesetzeshüter aufspielt. wenn ich mich nicht täusche war es doch einer der hier an vordester front disskutiert , der zugegen hat gerne mal mit 140 kmh durch die 30 zone zu brausen und das als "normal"empfindet. dabei wohl noch menschenleben gefährdet und das auch noch rechtfertigt. wenn dann solche leute hier andere kritisieren wenn sie eine andere meinung zum thema illegaler download haben, dann find ich das absolut daneben. mag sein das das eine mit dem andern nichts zu tun hat aber auch hier gehts um rechts - und unrechtsbewusstsein.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 23.10.2008 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eine Diskussion sollte unabhängig vom Thema von gegenseitigem Respekt geprägt sein. Zu einem guten Diskussionsstil gehört es u. a., gegenteilige Argumente und Meinungen zuzulassen und genau zu prüfen, anstatt sie vorschnell zu verwerfen. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 23.10.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> doch das ist sie aber lieber boeser. wie ich gesagt habe das gesetz sieht es als verstoss. also ist deine argumentation richtig. aber der user zu hause hat einfach nicht das gleiche unrechtsbewusstsein als wenn er in einen laden einbricht.


Und genau das ist das Problem heutzutage.
Diese Form wird eben zu sehr bagatellisiert. Nur kann man dann noch wirklich den Entwicklern und Hersteller den Vorwurf machen, sich zu unrecht und mit zu harten Mitteln ihr geistiges Eigentum schützen zu lassen? Ich denke nein und man sollte die Ursache des Problems anprangern und nicht die Symptome. 

MfG


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 23.10.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Diskussion sollte unabhängig vom Thema von gegenseitigem Respekt geprägt sein. Zu einem guten Diskussionsstil gehört es u. a., gegenteilige Argumente und Meinungen zuzulassen und genau zu prüfen, anstatt sie vorschnell zu verwerfen.
> 
> MfG


In der Theorie ja recht schön zu lesen, tatsächlich in diesem Forum schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr praktiziert.


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 23.10.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> doch das ist sie aber lieber boeser. wie ich gesagt habe das gesetz sieht es als verstoss.



Und daher die Rechtfertigung oder wie? das verstehe ich jetzt nicht



> also ist deine argumentation richtig. aber der user zu hause hat einfach nicht das gleiche unrechtsbewusstsein als wenn er in einen laden einbricht. das ist schlicht und ergreifend eine tatsache auch wenn es das nicht besser macht. in diesem punkt muss ich ripper recht geben.



Aber mangelndes Unrechtsbewustsein ist bei einer klaren rechtlichen Regelung immer noch kein Argument. 



> ich finde es etwas verwerflich wenn hier jeder den moralapostel raushängt und sich als hobby gesetzeshüter aufspielt.



Ja, soweit ist es natürlich schon gekommen, wer sagt das er Raubkopiererei scheiße findet ist ein "Moralapostel" und "Hobby Gesetzeshüter", wer so argumentiert sollte mal dringend seine Normen und Werte überprüfen. Wie mich diese Haltung ankotzt!



> wenn ich mich nicht täusche war es doch einer der hier an vordester front disskutiert , der zugegen hat gerne mal mit 140 kmh durch die 30 zone zu brausen und das als "normal"empfindet. dabei wohl noch menschenleben gefährdet und das auch noch rechtfertigt. wenn dann solche leute hier andere kritisieren wenn sie eine andere meinung zum thema illegaler download haben, dann find ich das absolut daneben. mag sein das das eine mit dem andern nichts zu tun hat aber auch hier gehts um rechts - und unrechtsbewusstsein.



Also zunächst mal hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun, obwohl es eines der Probleme dieser immer wiederkehrenden Diskussion aufzeigt. Wer Raubkopieren ablehnt sagt ja nicht im selben Atemzug, dass er ansonsten der reinste Engel ist (auch wenn das natürlich gerne unterstellt wird)
Aber egal, hier trügt dich deine Erinnerung, du solltet den betreffenden Thread nochmal lesen, sonst tust du dem armen Scux ein wenig Unrecht.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 23.10.2008 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau das ist das Problem heutzutage.
> Diese Form wird eben zu sehr bagatellisiert. Nur kann man dann noch wirklich den Entwicklern und Hersteller den Vorwurf machen, sich zu unrecht und mit zu harten Mitteln ihr geistiges Eigentum schützen zu lassen? Ich denke nein und man sollte die Ursache des Problems anprangern und nicht die Symptome.
> 
> MfG


Das Problem ist aber auch, dass diese elendig primitive Milchmädchenrechnung der Publisher von wegen "ein Download == ein entgangener Kauf" als hartes Faktum verkauft wird, was aber so eben nicht stimmt.

Es gibt keine mir bekannte Studie/Untersuchung/Sonstwas was diese nur zu gerne aufgestellte Behauptung auch mit Tatsachen untermauern könnte.

Es bleibt nunmal dabei, dass eben _nicht_ jeder der das Spiel runtergeladen hat auch dafür zu zahlen bereitgewesen wäre.


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

So mein Schöner, ich beantworte Dir jetzt deine Fragen mit einem gewissen Maß an Höflichkeit. 



			
				Rabowke am 23.10.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich finde es toll dich wise guy zu nennen. Wenn ich es nicht unterhaltsam finden würde, hättest du diesen Spitznamen von mir nicht bekommen. Klingt logisch oder? Apropos Spitzname, der passt übrigens gut zu deinem Profilbild. Oder besser gesagt, dein Profilbild passt gut zu deiner Art dich auszudrücken. 



			
				Rabowke am 23.10.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, ich wart immer noch auf den Nachweis dessen, dass du Ahnung von .. äh ... was auch immer hast. Immerhin meinst du ja das Recht zu haben andere als 'non-pro-User' betiteln zu können, bislang hab ich aber deine Kompetenz noch nicht sehen können.



Es ist nicht jeder Mensch darauf bedacht sich in einer Disskusion über seine berufliche Orientierung oder Stellung in einem Unternehmen zu profilieren. Die einen haben es nötig, die anderen nicht. Nur damit du es nicht falsch verstehst aber behaupten kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist.   



			
				Rabowke am 23.10.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich denke, ich bin nicht der Einzige der deine Zeilen liest, schmunzelt und den Kopf schüttelt.



Na das ist doch schön anderen Leuten etwas den Alltag zu versüßen...


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.10.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Es bleibt nunmal dabei, dass eben _nicht_ jeder der das Spiel runtergeladen hat auch dafür zu zahlen bereitgewesen wäre.



Ich habe auch noch nicht erlebt, dass das hier im Forum einer in Abrede gestellt hat. Der tatsächliche Schaden wird irgendwo zwischen null und 100% liegen. Vielleicht in der Mitte?


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 23.10.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mich nicht täusche war es doch einer der hier an vordester front disskutiert , der zugegen hat gerne mal mit 140 kmh durch die 30 zone zu brausen und das als "normal"empfindet.


Erstmal kannst du mich auch direkt ansprechen & nicht mit "der" titulieren, des weiteren waren es keine 140km/h in einer 30'er Zone.

Erzähl bitte nicht so einen Unsinn & wenn doch, zeig hier bitte die entsprechenden Beiträge von mir. Richtig ist, dass ich gerne mal schneller fahre als erlaubt, aber definitiv nicht in einer 30'er Zone und schon garnicht 140km/h.   



> dabei wohl noch menschenleben gefährdet und das auch noch rechtfertigt. wenn dann solche leute hier andere kritisieren wenn sie eine andere meinung zum thema illegaler download haben, dann find ich das absolut daneben. mag sein das das eine mit dem andern nichts zu tun hat aber auch hier gehts um rechts - und unrechtsbewusstsein.


Wie du selber meintest, das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zutun.


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 23.10.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 23.10.2008 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt doch garkeine *klare* rechtliche Regelung in allen Fällen! Und das ist der springende Punkt. Keine klare Regelung führt zu solchen Grauzone die Menschen mit einer leichten Tendenz zur Kriminalität gerne ausnutzen.


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt doch garkeine *klare* rechtliche Regelung in allen Fällen! Und das ist der springende Punkt. Keine klare Regelung führt zu solchen Grauzone die Menschen mit einer leichten Tendenz zur Kriminalität gerne ausnutzen.



Du hast schon die bereits verlinkte Änderung des Gesetzes zum 1.01.2008 mitbekommen?
Die dürfte so ziemlich alles abdecken, was hier besprochen wurde.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]dein Profilbild passt gut zu deiner Art dich auszudrücken.


Soweit ich weiss ist Stromberg jetzt nicht unbedingt dafür bekannt komplette & fehlerfreie Sätze auszusprechen.

Ich bin einfach mal so dreist und behaupte, dass es an meiner Art zu schreiben nichts auszusetzen gibt, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mein Deutsch Leistungskurs wirklich schon lange zurück liegt.   



			
				Rabowke am 23.10.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nicht jeder Mensch darauf bedacht sich in einer Disskusion über seine berufliche Orientierung oder Stellung in einem Unternehmen zu profilieren. Die einen haben es nötig, die anderen nicht.


Sicherlich richtig, dann sollte man aber auch den Mund halten und anderen Leuten nichts unterstellen wenn man selber keine Ahnung hat.

Des Weiteren profiliert sich hier keine über seinen Job sondern du hast mit dieser, wohlgemerkt, unsinnigen Diskussion & Unterstellung angefangen. 



> Na das ist doch schön anderen Leuten etwas den Alltag zu versüßen...


Wenn man keinen Anspruch hat & keinen Wert drauf legt ob man ernst genommen wird, sicherlich.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 23.10.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 23.10.2008 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sollte ich scux zu unrecht angeriffen haben soory im voraus. aber boeser du verstehst nicht was ich dir sagen will. natürlich gibt es klare regelungen/gesetze die man einzuhalten hat. doch wenn man die beiträge von einigen hier liest dann wirkt es so als hätten sie nie etwas falschen gemacht und würden sich in sachen raubkopieren immer korrekt verhalten. ich will dir nichts unterstellen aber das kaufe ich niemandem ab.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 23.10.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch noch nicht erlebt, dass das hier im Forum einer in Abrede gestellt hat. Der tatsächliche Schaden wird irgendwo zwischen null und 100% liegen. Vielleicht in der Mitte?


Und genau das ist der Punkt. Die beiden Extreme der Positionen (Raubkopierer: "kein Schaden" vs Publisher: "voller Schaden") sind gleichermaßen aus der Luft gegriffen und nicht halt- oder gar nachweisbar.

Von daher betrachte ich sämtliche Aussagen von Publishern/Entwicklern wie oft/mit welchem Schaden ein Spiel heruntergeladen wurde mit einem _sehr_ misstrauischen Auge, da sie natürlich versuchen sich als arme Opfer zu präsentieren.


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 23.10.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke das siehst du falsch. Derzeit lebt das P2P noch immer auf aber das Augenmerk sollte etwas weiter gerichtet werden. Ich sage nur Filehoster... und erläutere gerne wie schier unmöglich das Ahnden bei Nutzung eines Filehosters im Bezug auf urheberrechtlich geschütztes Eigentum ist


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das siehst du falsch. Derzeit lebt das P2P noch immer auf aber das Augenmerk sollte etwas weiter gerichtet werden. Ich sage nur Filehoster... und erläutere gerne wie schier unmöglich das Ahnden bei Nutzung eines Filehosters im Bezug auf urheberrechtlich geschütztes Eigentum ist



Gehts dir jetzt um das Ahnden oder das Verbot? Denn das sind natürlich zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge. Auch bei Filehostern ist der Download von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material illegal. Dass das nicht verfolgt werden kann macht es nicht legaler.


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.10.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau das ist der Punkt. Die beiden Extreme der Positionen (Raubkopierer: "kein Schaden" vs Publisher: "voller Schaden") sind gleichermaßen aus der Luft gegriffen und nicht halt- oder gar nachweisbar.
> 
> Von daher betrachte ich sämtliche Aussagen von Publishern/Entwicklern wie oft/mit welchem Schaden ein Spiel heruntergeladen wurde mit einem _sehr_ misstrauischen Auge, da sie natürlich versuchen sich als arme Opfer zu präsentieren.



Da sind wir, und ich traue mich kaum das hinzuschreiben, doch tatsächlich einer Meinung!


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 23.10.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Gehts dir jetzt um das Ahnden oder das Verbot? Denn das sind natürlich zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge. Auch bei Filehostern ist der Download von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material illegal. Dass das nicht verfolgt werden kann macht es nicht legaler.



Ich wusste dass das kommt.   

"Ja" und "Nein". Die Winkeladvokaten werden das schon richten...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 23.10.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sind wir, und ich traue mich kaum das hinzuschreiben, doch tatsächlich einer Meinung!


Dann ist es jetzt wohl offiziell: DAS ENDE IST NAH!

xD


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.10.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> MfG
> Das Problem ist aber auch, dass diese elendig primitive Milchmädchenrechnung der Publisher von wegen "ein Download == ein entgangener Kauf" als hartes Faktum verkauft wird, was aber so eben nicht stimmt.


Genau dieser Punkt wird hier von *niemanden* bestritten. 

MfG


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.10.2008 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn du schon nichts konkretes schreiben willst oder dir nichts mehr einfällt schreib einfach gar nichts.
Was soll ich denn mit dieser Antwort anfangen?


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt doch garkeine *klare* rechtliche Regelung in allen Fällen! Und das ist der springende Punkt. Keine klare Regelung führt zu solchen Grauzone die Menschen mit einer leichten Tendenz zur Kriminalität gerne ausnutzen.



Sag mal liest du Dir eigentlich auch Beiträge anderer User durch?
Ich habe doch vorhin diesbezüglich die Gesetzesänderung gepostet^^
Das was du hier wehemend abstreitest ist keine Grauzone, sondern, gesetzlich definiert illegal, Punkt!

MfG

p.s.: sry Boesor, hatte dein Post diesbezüglilch zu spät gelesen.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.10.2008 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.10.2008 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie lüft es mir kalt den Rücken runter, wenn so ein finster drein schauendes Profilbild etwas von, "Das Ende ist nah" erzählt.   

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

so jetzt erklärt ihr Meinem Chef, mir und dem Azubi mal was

gehen wir von der fiktiven situation aus

Lieschen Müller hat 0 €

Lieschen Müller läd sich Crysis Warhead runter für 0€ Würde es auch niemals kaufen, bzw kaufen können weil sie geldbetrag 0€ hat

Lieschen Müller spielt Crysis Warhead durch, hat davor und danach immer noch 0€

wo ist da für den hersteller, mich oder sonst wen ein Operativer Verlust? Lieschen Müller hätte nie einen Cent bezahlt unabhängig davon ob sie es spielt oder nicht, weil sie es schlicht nicht gekauft hätte bzw hätte kaufen können

---

Es streitet keiner ab das es auch Leute gibt die sich das Spiel gekauft hätten, aber es runtergeladen haben, woran auch kein kopierschutz je was ändern wird, aber die argumentation das jemand der das spiel eh nicht gekauft hätte einen verlust herbeiführt ist gelinde gesagt für den hintern und völlig falsch


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt erklärt ihr Meinem Chef, mir und dem Azubi mal was
> 
> gehen wir von der fiktiven situation aus
> 
> ...


Kommen wir da nicht in den Bereich "Geistiges Eigentum"?
Mit deiner Argumantation wäre es ja auch ok gratis Bücher, Filme und Musik runterzuladen.

// Ich weiss ja schon auf was du aus bist.
Und ist wirklich eine vertrackte Sache 
Aber nur weil etwas keinen materiellen Bestand hat, hat es noch lange keinen Wert.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				McDrake am 23.10.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur weil etwas keinen materiellen Bestand hat, hat es noch lange keinen Wert.



Fehlt da nicht noch ein "nicht" beispielsweise??

MfG


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt erklärt ihr Meinem Chef, mir und dem Azubi mal was
> 
> gehen wir von der fiktiven situation aus
> 
> ...



Der Punkt ist hier vor allem, dass man eben nicht mit Sicherheit sagen kann, dass Lieschen das Spiel niemals gekauft hätte. Vielleicht jetzt nicht, aber vielleicht in einem Monat oder einem halben Jahr. 
Ist aber auch egal, denn wir sind ja auch schon viel weiter. Dass nicht jede Raubkopie ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden ist bestreitet niemand, also wen willst du mit deinem Beispiel bekehren?
Dass die Raubkopien natürlich trotzdem verhindert werden sollen ist hoffe ich ebenso unbestritten.


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 23.10.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 23.10.2008 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau so wollt ich das schreiben


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 23.10.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber auch egal, denn wir sind ja auch schon viel weiter. Dass nicht jede Raubkopie ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden ist bestreitet niemand, also wen willst du mit deinem Beispiel bekehren?
> Dass die Raubkopien natürlich trotzdem verhindert werden sollen ist hoffe ich ebenso unbestritten.



Und hiermit schließen wir dann den Kreis und fragen uns ob ein Kopierschutz tatsächlich:

1. das Produkt schützt? --> tut es nicht
2. ein Kopierschutz in der bestehenden Form tatsächlich notwendig ist? --> notwendig ja/effektiv nein
3. oder einfach nur den zahlenden Kunden(die Opfer eines solchen Kopierschutzes) ärgert. --> ein definitives ja


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.10.2008 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neee, ich frage mich zur zeit noch, ob du das, was wir die letzten Seiten "erarbeitet" haben (inkl. Illegalität/Gesetz) verstanden hast.
Bringt ja nichts hier alles mal anzuschneiden, wenn nicht jeder auf dem gleichen Stand der Fakten ist


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				McDrake am 23.10.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geistiges eigentum interessiert mich bei der rechnung aber nicht, das ist für den gewinn in meiner kasse nämlich total belanglos..

natürlich sollte man Raubkopien möglichst verhindern, aber das funktioniert defintiv nicht wenn man User mit sowas wie SecuRom belästigt, das geht nämlich nach hinten los..

Illegale kopien heißen ja nicht aus spass Illegale kopien oder?.. Das Wort "Raubkopie" gibt es hingegen juristisch nicht


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 23.10.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Neee, ich frage mich zur zeit noch, ob du das, was wir die letzten Seiten "erarbeitet" haben (inkl. Illegalität/Gesetz) verstanden hast.
> Bringt ja nichts hier alles mal anzuschneiden, wenn nicht jeder auf dem gleichen Stand der Fakten ist



Ich denke nicht das wir generell unterschiedlicher Meinung sind. 

Aber die Herangehensweise an das Thema Raubkopien ist bei jedem etwas unterschiedlich. Wir kennen doch alle in ähnlicher Form den Ausspruch...alles was verboten ist, gibt den Anreiz es zu tun. Und dieser spielt hier sichtlich auch eine Rolle. Solange jemand für sein Verstoß nicht bestraft wird, läutert er auch nicht und wird mit dem Maß des gefühlten Unrechtsbewußtseins (da er bisher nicht erwischt wurde) weitere Verstöße begehen...


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 23.10.2008 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.10.2008 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anderer meinung kann man ja ohne Probleme sein, ich will ja nur sichergehen, dass jetzt jeder in der Diskussion geschnallt hat, dass der Download von urheberrechtlich geschützter Software in Deutschland illegal ist, egal ob per P2P oder Rapidshare usw.
Denn das hat nichts mit Meinung zu tun


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

moment mal, da steht im gesetz immer noch "offensichtlich rechtswidrig"... die definition fehlt da aber noch


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Geistiges eigentum interessiert mich bei der rechnung aber nicht, das ist für den gewinn in meiner kasse nämlich total belanglos..



Aber nicht in der des Publishers, der die Leute zahlen muss, die das Game produziert haben.
Denn jene Leute schweissen keine Autoteile zusammen und backen keine Brote um Geld zu verdienen. 
Sie machen geistige Arbeit. Soll die weniger wert sein?
So gesehen, dürften Lehrer ja auch nix verdienen 

Den Publishern ist der Zwischenhandel im übrigen  ziemlich egal und eher ein notwendiges Übel.
Lieber würden sie alles übers Netz verkaufen, da dann ihre Marge grösser wäre.


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> moment mal, da steht im gesetz immer noch "offensichtlich rechtswidrig"... die definition fehlt da aber noch



Das ist in Gesetzen nicht gerade selten, daher gibt es für sowas ja auch Fachleute, die dafür jahrelang studieren.
Aber du willst doch jetzt nicht bestreiten, dass der Download von FarCry 2 von einem Filehoster illegal ist, oder?


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				McDrake am 23.10.2008 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat der dadurch mehr geld wenn Lieschen Müller geistiges eigentum verletzt oder nicht obwohl sie mit oder ohne 0€ ausgibt ?..   

zu der sache mit dem offensichtlich, frag mal Günter Dörr, aka Freiherr von Graventreuth, der wird da sicher wieder quatsch auftischen


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 23.10.2008 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie lüft es mir kalt den Rücken runter, wenn so ein finster drein schauendes Profilbild etwas von, "Das Ende ist nah" erzählt.
> 
> MfG


Mission accomplished. ^^


----------



## German_Ripper (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> zu der sache mit dem offensichtlich, frag mal Günter Dörr, aka Freiherr von Graventreuth, der wird da sicher wieder quatsch auftischen



Gibt es den überhaupt noch? Ich dachte ihn hätten die Englein ins eiserne Gebüsch getragen...  

Hab ich doch richtig gedacht... http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Abma...t-ohne-Bewaehrung-verurteilt--/meldung/116126


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

nein, leider ist der in berufung gegangen

urteil steht noch aus..


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt erklärt ihr Meinem Chef, mir und dem Azubi mal was
> 
> gehen wir von der fiktiven situation aus
> 
> ...



lieschen müller hat einen bekannten, fritzchen mayer.
fritzchen mayer wollte sich das spiel eigentlich kaufen.
dann erfährt er aber von l. m., dass es doch eigentlich ziemlich dämlich sei dafür geld auszugeben.
f.m. denkt kurz nach, stimmt dann aber zu und denkt sich "was l.m. kann, kann ich schon lange".
f.m. erzählt in seiner euphorie -er hat ja gerade ~ 50 € "gespart"- allen seinen freunden und bekannten, dass man alle aktuellen spiele ja auch umsonst im netz bekommt.
daraufhin machen es alle, weil sie sagen "ach das, machen doch alle", ausserdem wollen sie vor l.m. ja nicht dumm dastehen, weil sie geld zum fenster rausgeschmissen haben.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

es bleibt trotzdem genau bei 0€ schaden durch einen der das spiel sich illegal besorgt und dadurch nie gekauft hätte..



da kannst du der industrie soviel nach dem mund reden wie du willst


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> es bleibt trotzdem genau bei 0€ schaden durch einen der das spiel sich illegal besorgt und dadurch nie gekauft hätte..
> 
> 
> 
> da kannst du der industrie soviel nach dem mund reden wie du willst




du hast meine entgegnung ganz offensichtlich nicht verstanden.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

als wenn irgendwer nicht wüsste wie man ein spiel runterläd.. 

reg dich lieber über hefte wie die PCGo oder PCWelt auf die das fast in jeder ausgabe breittreten wie man das macht, das ist weit aus tragischer als das Lieschen Müller beispiel

vielleicht sollten sich hersteller auch mal im klaren sein das viele PC Spieler zu konsolen abgewandert sind, weitaus bugfreie software, viele titel zuerst für konsolen, kein nervender kopierschutz, gemütlich im wohnzimmer vor dem großen TV spielen statt im Büro etc..

die haben sich das problem selbst gemacht und einen funktionierenden markt zu gunsten eines anderen zerstört..


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> als wenn irgendwer nicht wüsste wie man ein spiel runterläd..




es geht nicht nur um das "wissen".
es geht um das "gesellschaftsfähig-machen". 
und eben das tut auch ein jeder, der das spiel niemals nie gekauft hätte oder nicht einmal hätte kaufen könnte. 

ganz ehrlich:
ich selbst komm mir doch fast schon blöd vor, wenn ich in den laden renne 40 € hinlege und jeder trottel lädt sich den kram für lau aus dem netz runter (und ist vielleicht sogar noch besser gestellt mit seiner gecrackten version (was nicht zuletzt auch in der veantwortung des publishers liegen kann, dass will ich nicht verschweigen)).


----------



## Boesor (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Bonkic am 23.10.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 17:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessanterweise macht hier jemand wie Huskyboy, der ja lt. eigener Aussage im Spieleverkauf arbeitet, das ganze auch im rahmen seiner möglichkeiten gesellschaftsfähig.

Erinnert mich irgendwie an das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Bonkic am 23.10.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ich selbst komm mir doch fast schon blöd vor, wenn ich in den laden renne 40 € hinlege und jeder trottel lädt sich den kram für lau aus dem netz runter (und ist vielleicht sogar noch besser gestellt mit seiner gecrackten version (was nicht zuletzt auch in der veantwortung des publishers liegen kann, dass will ich nicht verschweigen)).



wenn du mit 40€ überhaupt hinkommst, EA titel kannste für den preis garnicht verkaufen, da hauste dir verlust in die kasse

keine angst, ich verkaufe sowieso massiv mehr konsolenspiele als PC titel, da ersteres immer mehr wird, kann ich auf PC Titel bald ganz verzichten, und illegale kopien auf konsolen sind dank MEHRWERT von XBL etc fast garnicht anzutreffen

ich spiele selbst auch unheimlich gerne, nur nervt es mich jetzt schon an wenn ich dran denke vor jedem GPU tausch erst 10 spiele deaktivieren zu müssen (falls es überhaupt revoke gibt, siehe AR3) und dann einbauen und dann 10 spiele wieder zu aktiveren (falls das noch geht, siehe AR3..)

ich hab auch keine lust solche spiele zu kaufen, also kauf ich dir konsolen version, und da der markt ja nunmal massivst! explodiert macht das für mih keinen unterschied,.. wenn das so weiter ght kann ich in nem halben jahr alle PC Spiele die mehr als 20€ kosten aus dem regal nehmen ohne das ich das groß merken würde, was sich momentan halt noch gut verkauft sind "hypetitel" wie Spore, Casual Games wie Landwirtschaftssimulator und hin und wieder mal nen underdog wie Solar Empire oder Edna..


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Ich will jetzt nichts schönreden, aber dennoch darf man als ehrlicher Käufer eines nicht verkennen: Wahrscheinlich wurde unser Hobby erst durch Raubkopien zu dem Massenmedium, was es heute ist. Klingt grotesk, ist aber so.
Gehen wir dafür doch mal 20-25 Jahre zurück. Damals hat sich kaum ein Mensch für Computerspiele interessiert, nur ein paar Freaks haben gezockt. Bis irgendwann damit angefangen wurde, die Spiele zu kopieren und weiterzugeben. So kamen immer mehr Menschen damit in Berührung und haben sich später einen C64 und Amiga gekauft. Genauso war es auch zu Anfangszeiten des PCs. So kamen immer mehr Leute damit in Berührung und Leute die sich die Spiele kopiert haben, wurden mit der Zeit Erwachsen, haben ihr eigenes Geld verdient, ihre Spiele dann selbst gekauft, weil sie zu Sammlern wurden--> Ergo: Es entstand eine neue Käuferschicht.
Natürlich ist und bleibt es eine Straftat, aber es hat der Branche auch geholfen, dass sie heute überhaupt erst so viel Geld damit verdienen können, weil sich so viele Leute für das Hobby interessieren.

Und auch die Sache mit dem Schaden für die Branche muss man differenziert sehen. Wenn jetzt jemand wirklich das Geld hat um sich die Spiele zu kaufen und sie dennoch brennt oder runterlädt, ist das wirklich ein Schaden für die Branche. Wenn aber dagegen jemand aus ganz armen Verhältnissen kommt und gar nicht das Geld für ein Spiel hätte, entsteht da meiner Meinung nach kein Schaden, weil er eh nicht als Käuferschicht in Frage gekommen wäre. So muss man das auch mal sehen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.10.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich wurde unser Hobby erst durch Raubkopien zu dem Massenmedium, was es heute ist. Klingt grotesk, ist aber so.



kurze zwischenfrage:
wie sind dann konsolenspiele populär geworden? 

ausserdem müsste ein medium mit dem anstieg der raubkopiererrate (und das ist sie wohl zweifellsohne durch p2p etc. netzwerke) ein medium ja auch wirtschaftlich immer interessanter werden, oder?
seltsamerweise ist das aber nicht der fall, unter umständen tritt sogar der gegenteilige effekt ein.



> Und auch die Sache mit dem Schaden für die Branche muss man differenziert sehen. Wenn jetzt jemand wirklich das Geld hat um sich die Spiele zu kaufen und sie dennoch brennt oder runterlädt, ist das wirklich ein Schaden für die Branche. Wenn aber dagegen jemand aus ganz armen Verhältnissen kommt und gar nicht das Geld für ein Spiel hätte, entsteht da meiner Meinung nach kein Schaden, weil er eh nicht als Käuferschicht in Frage gekommen wäre. So muss man das auch mal sehen.



die sache haben wir gerade ausführlichst abgehandelt. 
kannst es dir ja noch mal durchlesen.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Bonkic am 23.10.2008 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> kurze zwischenfrage:
> wie sind dann konsolenspiele populär geworden? [...]


Einfache Benutzung.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 23.10.2008 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.10.2008 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Beispiel aber ganz richtig ist das Bild auch nicht.
Die Leute sägen ja nicht nur an dem Ast auf dem sie selber sitzen, sondern sie sägen an dem Ast auf dem wir alle sitzen.  

MfG


----------



## McDrake (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.10.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> als wenn irgendwer nicht wüsste wie man ein spiel runterläd..
> 
> reg dich lieber über hefte wie die PCGo oder PCWelt auf die das fast in jeder ausgabe breittreten wie man das macht, das ist weit aus tragischer als das Lieschen Müller beispiel
> 
> ...


Verdammt. 
War mit ner Kollegin in nem Pub, komm nach Hause , wollte dir schon böses schreiben und dann das... 

Nochmals zum geistigen Eigentum;
Wen du schon mit Mdm Müller kommst.
Wenn *Du* ein Spiel entwickeln  würdest, wäre es dir dann recht, wenn 10'000 Personen deine Idee super finden, das Spiel runterladen und spielen würden, und 500 das Game auch zahlen, damit weitere Projekte möglich wären?


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

nein, aber ich würde damit kalkulieren

und ein spiel so entwickeln das ich von diesen 500 kunden nicht auch noch 250 gleich wieder vertreibe


----------



## McDrake (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.10.2008 01:05 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, aber ich würde damit kalkulieren
> 
> und ein spiel so entwickeln das ich von diesen 500 kunden nicht auch noch 250 gleich wieder vertreibe


Gute Frage.. aber eben.
auf den Konsolen stellt sich die Frage (noch) nicht.
Wenns die PC-User darauf ankommen lassen wollen.. 

btw, grad was gefunden:
http://www.stcarchiv.de/hc1986/12_eainterview.php
_Wenn jemand bei uns anruft und mich persönlich sprechen will, gehe ich auch selbst an den Apparat. Ein junger Typ war in der Leitung und fragte, warum wir nicht mehr Spiele für die Atari-Computer machen. Ich antwortete: "So schlimm ist es doch gar nicht. Wir haben neulich erst 'Racing Destruction Set' für Atari veröffentlicht."
 Da meinte der Anrufer, dass er das Programm schon habe. Also fuhr ich fort, die ganzen Atari-Spiele aufzuzählen, die wir herausgebracht haben. Aber die hatte er alle schon. Da konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen ihn zu fragen, woher er denn all diese Programme habe. Da meinte er nur, er habe sie kopiert und nicht gekauft. Dann habe ich ihn noch gefragt, ob er mir sagen könne, warum ich meine Zeit eigentlich mit diesem Gespräch verschwende. Schliesslich hat er aufgehängt._

Das Thema ist wirklich alt... ich auch 
Die Frage ist, wohin wollen wir die Spieleindustrie drängen?
Zu den Konsolen, bei denen weniger kopiert wird, oder die "Cracker" versuchen zu stoppen?
Wie auch immer.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				McDrake am 24.10.2008 01:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema ist wirklich alt... ich auch
> Die Frage ist, wohin wollen wir die Spieleindustrie drängen?
> Zu den Konsolen, bei denen weniger kopiert wird, oder die "Cracker" versuchen zu stoppen?
> Wie auch immer.



soll ich dir schonmal nen paar windmühlen holen?

das lässt sich nur stoppen, wenn man top produkte bringt, die langen spielspass haben, bugfrei sind, gute ausstattung haben, nicht an den userinteressen vorbeiprogrammiert werden, und keinen kopierschutz haben

was hat man jetzt, durchschnittsprodukte, die teilweise gerade mal 6 stunden dauern (auch farcry 2 ist nicht wirklich länger!) mit magerausstattung (son 12 seiter verdient den namen Handbuch nicht), spiele die völlig an den userinteressen vorbeiprogrammiet werden, dabei noch übelst verbuggt sind (Clear sky!) und dann auch noch käufer mit nem kopierschutz behelligen..


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.10.2008 01:48 schrieb:
			
		

> das lässt sich nur stoppen, wenn man top produkte bringt, die langen spielspass haben, bugfrei sind, gute ausstattung haben, nicht an den userinteressen vorbeiprogrammiert werden, und keinen kopierschutz haben.



mittlerweile sollte sich doch rumgesprochen haben, dass das -mit verlaub- unsinn ist.
gute spiele verkaufen sich nicht immer gut! 



Spoiler



(wenn jetzt wieder die beiden üblichen (nicht mal als solche verifizierten) gegenbeispiele _sins of a.s.e _und _edna_ kommen, muss ich leider ausrasten  )



und -wie wir alle wissen- schon immer wurde kopiert, auch _damals_ als die spiele (angeblich) noch besser, bugfreier, liebevoller designt oder was auch immer waren. 

und weshalb kopiert man denn -deiner meinung nach- schlechte spiele überhaupt?
ist doch irgendwo widersinnig oder?
wieso will "ich" unbedingt, am bestern noch vor release, einen titel, der ja ´ach so schlecht` ist?
schwachsinn- siehste selbst, oder?


----------



## DaStash (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.10.2008 01:48 schrieb:
			
		

> das lässt sich nur stoppen, wenn man top produkte bringt, die langen spielspass haben, bugfrei sind, gute ausstattung haben, nicht an den userinteressen vorbeiprogrammiert werden, und keinen kopierschutz haben



Du arbeitest doch in einem Spieleladen oder? Kennst du diese wirtschaftliche These das sich der Makrt nach Angebot und Nachfrage richtet?
Willst du ernsthaft den Spieleentwicklern und Publishern vorwerfen das sie dem Markt das geben was er verlangt?
Sieh Dir doch die Spiele an die du so schön  aufgezählt hast. Diese Games verkaufen sich doch erstklassig und jeder Entwickler und Publisher der nicht nach der Maxime arbeiten würde, "geb den Kunden was sie verlangen", könnte mittelfristig seinen Laden dicht machen.

Ich finde es ja auch ärgerlich das die Spiele immer mehr Casualeigenschaften besitzen aber ich kann nicht den Herstellern und Vertreibern dafür die Schuld geben, denn die bieten nur an was der Markt verlangt.

Zum Thema bugfrei.
Heutige Spiele werden in ihrer Herstellung immer komplexer und aufwändiger, was demnach dazu führt, dass die Produktionszeit und Kosten nach oben schnellen. 
Man ist immer angehalten einen gewissen Punkt nicht zu überschreiten da sich sonst diese beiden Faktoren zu starkt negativ auf die Bilanz auswirken würden.
Bsp. wenn die Entwickler zu den mittlerweile üblichen 4 Jahren Entwicklungszeit noch ein Jahr Bugtesting etc. dazu packen würden, gäbe es sehr viele Leute die auf Grund der Folgereaktionen, wie zu alte Grafik und evtl. zuvorgreifende Konkurrenz, dass Spiel dann nicht mehr kaufen würden. Und im Endeffekt könnte man auch wieder auf dem Wunsch des Marketes verweisen, dass Spiel so schnell wie möglich spielen zu können. Man muss denke ich eben heutzutage eine gewisse Bugdichte hinnehmen.

Zum Thema Ausstattung.
Auch hier kann man wieder auf die gestiegenden Produktionskosten verweisen. Spiele werden nun einmal immer aufwändiger und kosten viel mehr als früher. Da muss man als Entwickler, um die Endkosten für das Produkt möglichst gleich zu halten, solche Sachen einfach wegrationalisieren. Und als Ausgleich dafür gibt es ja i.d.R. immer noch Sondereditionen, die dann aber dementsprechend teurer sind.

Versuche einfach wirklich mal die von Dir beschriebenen Punkte etwas differenzierter zu sehen und nicht nur die Schuld und Verantwortung einseitig bei den Entwicklern und Pubishern abzulagern.

MfG


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 24.10.2008 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Und im Endeffekt könnte man auch wieder auf dem Wunsch des Marketes verweisen, dass Spiel so schnell wie möglich spielen zu können. Man muss denke ich eben heutzutage eine gewisse Bugdichte hinnehmen.



da kann ich nunmal so gar nicht zustimmen.
dem (massen-) markt ist es zunächst mal vermutlich relativ egal, wann ein titel genau erscheint, da er sich im vorfeld ohnehin nicht darüber informiert, respektive gar nix von kommenden titeln weiss. 

und eine gewisse bugdichte hinnehmen? 
also bitte, wo kommen wir denn da hin?
ich respektiere, dass ein (beliebig komplexes) softwareprogramm gar nicht zu 100% fehlerfrei sein _kann_. 
hier muss man aber schon differenzieren.
beschneiden -offensichtliche!- bugs den (/meinen) spielspass, dann sollte der kunde sein recht wahrnehmen und das spiel zurück in den laden bringen.
ganz einfach!
als gegeben hinnehmen ist vermutlich das dümmste, was man machen kann.

das gibts bei anderen produkten nicht, also darf das hier auch nicht der fall sein. 



> Zum Thema Ausstattung.
> Auch hier kann man wieder auf die gestiegenden Produktionskosten verweisen. Spiele werden nun einmal immer aufwändiger und kosten viel mehr als früher. Da muss man als Entwickler, um die Endkosten für das Produkt möglichst gleich zu halten, solche Sachen einfach wegrationalisieren. Und als Ausgleich dafür gibt es ja i.d.R. immer noch Sondereditionen, die dann aber dementsprechend teurer sind.



auch das kann ich auch nur in teilen so unterstreichen.
natürlich werden spiele immer teurer und natürlich versuchen publisher zu sparen wo es nur geht (das ist ja nicht nur hier so).
allerdings ist diese strategie doch -meiner meinung nach- ein wenig kurzsichtig.

mal ganz ab von aller raubkopiererproblematik (damit hat das thema eigentlich nur am rande zu tun):
ich finds manchmal schon ärmlich, wenn ich heute beim kauf nur noch die nackte dvd hülle in die hand gedrückt bekomme (bei steam und co. bekomm ich naturgemäss gar nix).
ich brauche bzw. möchte die haptik einer verpackung und -je nach genre- evtl. auch die eines dicken handbuches und kein billig dahingerotztes pdf.
dafür gibts mittlerweile oftmals die, allerdings deutlich teureren, ce`s.
das ist nicht unbedingt das, was ich mir wünsche. 

wenn ein spiel auf den nackten datenträger (oder gar nix) reduziert wird, dann bedeutet das für mich durchaus eine gewisse entwertung des mediums.


----------



## DaStash (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Bonkic am 24.10.2008 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> hier muss man aber schon differenzieren.
> beschneiden -offensichtliche!- bugs den (/meinen) spielspass, dann sollte der kunde sein recht wahrnehmen und das spiel zurück in den laden bringen.
> ganz einfach!
> als gegeben hinnehmen ist vermutlich das dümmste, was man machen kann.


Ja, ok. Das kann ich auch so unterschreiben. Wenn Bugs Spiele unspielbar machen oder zu einem großen Teil den Spielspaß trügen, dann sollte man das natürlich nicht hinnehmen. Ich habe mich da auch viel zu oberflächig ausgedrückt, dass Thema an sich bedarf sicherlich
einer grünflicheren Auseinandersetzung.


> mal ganz ab von aller raubkopiererproblematik (damit hat das thema eigentlich nur am rande zu tun):


Da hast du Recht. Ich habe das, wie schon oben geschrieben, nur kurz angerissen, ist vielleicht nicht optimal bei Themen die zu komplex sind.


> ich finds manchmal schon ärmlich, wenn ich heute beim kauf nur noch die nackte dvd hülle in die hand gedrückt bekomme (bei steam und co. bekomm ich naturgemäss gar nix).
> ich brauche bzw. möchte die haptik einer verpackung und -je nach genre- evtl. auch die eines dicken handbuches und kein billig dahingerotztes pdf.
> dafür gibts mittlerweile oftmals die, allerdings deutlich teureren, ce`s.
> das ist nicht unbedingt das, was ich mir wünsche.


Grundlegend hast du ja Recht, ich würde das zwar nicht als entwertetes Medium ansehen, dennnoch ist es natürlich wesentlich stimmungsvoller, wenn man, so wie früher, das komplette Produktportfolio(Hülle, Anleitung, Karten etc) zur Verfügung hat.

Dennoch werde ich mich, wenn ich denn die Wahl zwischen gleichen Kosten oder höheren Kosten und dafür mehr Packungsinhalt, immer für die geringeren Kosten entscheiden. Letztendlich ist für mich wichtig, dass die Verpackung ansprechend aussieht. Und die meisten DVD Cases sehen gestalterisch genauso ansprechend aus, wie ihre Papppendants. Einzig die größe ist unterschiedlich.

MfG


----------



## Ra-Tiel (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Bonkic am 24.10.2008 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] wenn ein spiel auf den nackten datenträger (oder gar nix) reduziert wird, dann bedeutet das für mich durchaus eine gewisse entwertung des mediums.


Und vor allem, wie von mir früher schon angesprochen, den Wegfall eines weiteren Kaufkriteriums. Eine Stoffkarte, ein Din A1 Poster, oder eine Zinnminiatur kann man sich afaik nicht einfach so aus dem Internet runterladen - den Inhalt einer DVD schon.

Wenn der ehrliche Käufer im Endeffekt genau das Gleiche (ohne Mehrwert) bekommt wie ein Raubkopierer - nur mit dem Unterschied dass der Käufer eben 45€+ dafür gezahlt hat - kann man schon auf den Gedanken kommen, dass da irgendwas falsch läuft.


----------



## DaStash (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 24.10.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 24.10.2008 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann muss der ehrliche Käufer aber auch sehen das Spiele nun einmal mehr Kosten verursachen als früher und diese müssen eben auch wieder reingeholt werden. Wenn diese beschriebenen Sachen mit dabei sind, verteuert sich dadurch automatisch das Produkt. Und wenn Spiele standartmäßig noch teurer werden, würde sich mMn. das Raubkopierproblem verschlimmern.
Man kann die jetzige Lage einfach nicht mehr mit früher vergleichen.
Sehen wir es doch einmal so. Trotz stetig steigender Produktionskosten sind die Computerspielepreise ziemlich konstant geblieben, wenn man sich die Preise von vor über zehn Jahren als Vergleich heranholt. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Rechtsbewußtsein ausreichend auschlaggebend sein ob man ein SPiel zu aufen, nicht der Inhalt. Denn wie Bonkic schon sagte, für ein shclechtes Produkt, wo man der Meinung ist kein Geld auszugeben, gibt es demnach auch keine Gründe es herunterzuladen.
Wenn man das anders sieht und aus dem Grunde des mangelnden Mehrwertes sich dazu entschliesst das Produkt nicht zu kaufen, dann soll man auch bitte so ehrlich sein und es nicht anschliessend herunterladen.

MfG


----------



## Ra-Tiel (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 24.10.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Denn wie Bonkic schon sagte, für ein shclechtes Produkt, wo man der Meinung ist kein Geld auszugeben, gibt es demnach auch keine Gründe es herunterzuladen. [...]


Doch. Neugier.

_"Ist das Game wirklich so scheiße? Will ich selber sehen. Kannst du mir das mal brennen?"_

Warum gibt es bei Unfällen wohl immer Gaffer? Weil die Leute sowas aus erster Hand sehen wollen, auch wenn sie nicht bereit sind sich persönlich involvieren zu lassen.

Außerdem gibt es wohl einen mehr oder weniger konstanten Anteil an Leuten die sich _alles_ aus Prinzip saugen. Ich kenn ein paar Leute, bei denen glüht die UseNext Leitung 24/7, und von kommerziellen Renderprogrammen, über amerikanische Serien, bis hin zu AF-Pr0n wird alles gesaugt was die Suchmaske hergibt.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 24.10.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch werde ich mich, wenn ich denn die Wahl zwischen gleichen Kosten oder höheren Kosten und dafür mehr Packungsinhalt, immer für die geringeren Kosten entscheiden. Letztendlich ist für mich wichtig, dass die Verpackung ansprechend aussieht. Und die meisten DVD Cases sehen gestalterisch genauso ansprechend aus, wie ihre Papppendants. Einzig die größe ist unterschiedlich.
> MfG



ja und das ist Typisches BWL denken, man vergisst schlicht die kunden zugunsten der eigenen rechnung

das konnte ein gewisser verlag auch gut, die hefte völlig am kunden vorbeiproduzieren, und der reagierte entsprechend, er kaufte sie nicht...

wenn ich ne packung in die Hand nehme und die sich anfühlt als würd ich luft kaufen stell ich die schneller wieder ins regal, ist das teil hingegen schwer meine ich mehr fürs geld zu bekommen, und meine Ultima Online schachtel sieht für mich weitaus besser aus als die Dose von Crysis Warhead..

Da druckt man sich dann schnell das bei der kopie mitgelieferte Cover aus und schon sieht das ding aus wie original im regal, super, nur das der eine 50€ gezahlt hat, und auch noch DRM frei haus bekommt und der andere dann im endeffekt 1,50€ gezahlt hat (wenn überhaupt) und ein spiel hat was er auch in 15 jahren noch spielen kann, ohne probleme

und wieso sind EA spiele eigentlich sowieso teurer bei gleicher ausstattung wie andere? EA setzt den EK preis nämlich schon so das man die 55€ für Spore nehmen muss, und die ausstattung da ist auch nicht besser als bei anderen spielen die 45€ kosten 

Halo 3 in der Spezialedition kostete 74€, da ist ne große blechdose, nen gebundenes! buch in teurem druck zusätzlich bei, nen zweiter Datenträger mit Making off etc.. Battlefield dingsda kostet 75€ da ist ne DVD und nen Handbuch drin sonst nix, die Gold kostet da schon 85, und da ist auch nur ne blechdose drumrum und nen bisschen krempel wie nen Making off, wieso kostet das 10€ mehr als Halo3? weils nen EA titel ist?.. Teurer in der produktion wars wohl kaum, da das mittlerweile nen jährlicher massentitel mit zweitverwertungsengine ist, und in so einer "Battlefield blechdose" hat AOL vor jahren schon ihre CDs verschickt, teuer kann die also nicht sein..

früher hatte man als käufer wenigstens nen mehrwert, und wenn es nur ne schön große schachtel und nen dickes handbuch war, heute hat ja der illegale kopierer mehrwert weil er keine installationsbegrenzung hat, und da ist auch das problem

das schlimme ist bei betrügerfirmen wie Usenext zahlt man auch noch für raubkopien, ratet mal wer da gut dran beteiligt ist/wahr


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 24.10.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch. Neugier.
> 
> _"Ist das Game wirklich so scheiße? Will ich selber sehen. Kannst du mir das mal brennen?"_




das mag vielleicht auf maximal 3% der downloader zutreffen, auf die masse ganz sicher nicht.

die will das spiel spielen und zwar umsonst! 

versucht doch nicht immer euch irgendwelche verqueren begründungen auszudenken, wenn es im grunde so simpel ist.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

und was sagst du zu einem der dir sagt

"Was hab ich durch das original mehr? Ne bedruckte DVD und..?"

soll ich jetzt sagen "ne zusätzliche vollversion?"... Securom?


----------



## DaStash (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 24.10.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 24.10.2008 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soll heißen die meisten Raubkopierer sind Gaffer und wollen nur mal gucken?   
So ein quatsch.  Dann können sie sich genauso gut die Demo anschauen.

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

da du gerade Demo ansprichst..

gibts zu Spore eine? FarCry 2? Fallout 3?


----------



## DaStash (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.10.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> da du gerade Demo ansprichst..
> 
> gibts zu Spore eine? FarCry 2? Fallout 3?


Sollen wir uns jetzt damit beschäftigen für welche Spiele es Demos gibt und für welche nicht?
Ich denke dies Aussage hinter dem Komment sollte einleuchtend sein. 

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

theoretisch schon

nur gibt es zu gerade den "blockbuster" titeln eben keine Demos mehr, die wurdem mehr oder weniger zusammen mit der einführung von SecuROM abgeschaft


----------



## Boesor (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.10.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> theoretisch schon
> 
> nur gibt es zu gerade den "blockbuster" titeln eben keine Demos mehr, die wurdem mehr oder weniger zusammen mit der einführung von SecuROM abgeschaft



Hartnäckig bist du ja, das muss man dir lassen.
Aber an der Logik mangelt es, bzw die stellst viel zu schnell Theorien auf, ohne notwendige Bedingungen zu beachten.
Hier: Soviele SecuRom Spiele gibt es noch gar nicht, als das man davon reden könnte, dies wäre der Grund für die Abschaffung.
Und dann gibt es z.B. von Sacred 2 sehr wohl eine Demo, zu Bioshock gab es ebenfalls eine Demo.


----------



## Boesor (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Eigentlich könnten wir mal wieder von vorne anfangen, will nichtmal wieder jemand behaupten, gute Spiele würden nicht so viel kopiert?
Oder vielleicht, dass gut ausgestattete Spiele mit Gimmicks wie Karten oder dickem Handbuch weniger kopiert werden?

Oder ist die Luft raus?
Wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 24.10.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.10.2008 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bioshock ist für spieleverhältnisse schon recht alt, das mal aussen vor

und der trend geht ganz klar zu DRM+keine Demo, da es da ausnahmen gibt klar, aber das ist nunmal der trend, ich wüsste nicht wie man FC2, Warhead, Spore, AR3 etc testen sollte ohne es "raubzukopieren" Test&Buy fällt ja dank SecuROM auch flach..

also das argument Demo zieht nicht mal mehr wirklich, auch ausleihen geht nicht mehr, auf tests in magazinen kannste auch nicht mehr vertrauen..



			
				Boesor am 24.10.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich könnten wir mal wieder von vorne anfangen, will nichtmal wieder jemand behaupten, gute Spiele würden nicht so viel kopiert?
> Oder vielleicht, dass gut ausgestattete Spiele mit Gimmicks wie Karten oder dickem Handbuch weniger kopiert werden?
> 
> Oder ist die Luft raus?
> Wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein.



nicht weniger kopiert, aber mehr verkauft, in der theorie jedenfalls, praxis schwankt sicherlich


----------



## DaStash (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Boesor am 24.10.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich könnten wir mal wieder von vorne anfangen, will nichtmal wieder jemand behaupten, gute Spiele würden nicht so viel kopiert?
> Oder vielleicht, dass gut ausgestattete Spiele mit Gimmicks wie Karten oder dickem Handbuch weniger kopiert werden?
> 
> Oder ist die Luft raus?
> Wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein.



Vielleicht hat ja der Lerneffekt eingesetzt   


Spoiler



Ich glaubs ja nicht^^



MfG


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.10.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> da du gerade Demo ansprichst..
> 
> gibts zu Spore eine? FarCry 2? Fallout 3?




du kommst immer von hundertste ins tausendste und auf die punkte der anderen diskutanten gehst du -scheinbar aus prinzip- nicht ein.
ein "gespräch" (`ne diskussion isses ja nicht) mit dir ist schlicht sinnlos.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.10.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> da du gerade Demo ansprichst..
> 
> gibts zu Spore eine? FarCry 2? Fallout 3?


Wobei ich da schon zustimmen muss.

Früher war es eigentlich üblich von Spielen Demoversionen zu veröffentlichen (oder sogar eigene Demos/Demolevel anzufertigen), damit sich die potenziellen Kunden selbst ein Urteil über das Spiel bilden konnten. Aus "BWL-Blindheit" wird offenbar der Aufwand eine Demo anzufertigen und zu veröffentlichen mittlerweile gescheut - und durch den Einsatz von aktivierungsbasierten Kopierschutzsystemen wird auch sehr effektiv das Verleihgeschäft (lies: Videotheken) torpediert.

Dem Kunden bleibt also - in den [feuchten] Träumen der Publisher - nichts anderes übrig, als die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Dass Magazine und Onlineartikel das selbst "Anspielen" nicht ersetzen können sollte jedem klar sein - oder verzichten Sie auf die persönliche Probefahrt Ihres neuen Sportwagens, weil in der Auto Bild stand "ist ne 1-A Karre"?

Dass diese Vorgehensweise allerdings auf wenig Gegenliebe stößt sollte doch recht offensichtlich sein. Von daher ist das Argument "dann spiel die Demo" mittlerweile relativ veraltete, da man immer häufiger entgegnen kann "welche Demo?".


----------



## McDrake (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Das Thema "Demo" find ich wirklich gut.
Es geht ja auch darum zu testen, wie ein neues Spiel auf einem älteren System läuft und nicht nur um den Spielspass.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

naja wenns eine gibt kann man die 360/PS3 version ausleihen   

den PC Spielemarkt toeten die hersteller irgendwie momentan selbst, da braeuchte man nicht mal mehr raubkopierer zu

klar verzichtet nicht jede firma auf ne Demo, aber einige tun es mittlerweile durchaus, vorallem bei "hypespielen" man koennte ja merken das der Hype effekt einfach verpufft

stellt euch mal in einer FC2 Demo wuerde man bereits die gravierenden! maengel des hauptprogrammes erkennen..


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2008)

*DRM*

Ich lese immer nur von gestiegenen Kosten für die Entwickler. Tja, soll ich deswegen als Kunde auf allerlei Rechte verzichten und mir alles gefallen lassen? Ja, ich weiß, ich werd dem EA Boss heute noch ein Mitleidsschreiben verschicken, da der Kerl ja so arm dran ist und ihm eine Dose mit ein paar Münzen dazu legen, dass der arme Kerl wenigstens einmal die Woche ein warmes Essen bekommt   

Zu dem darf man eines nicht vergessen. Die Spiele zu entwickeln kosten zwar mehr als früher, aber spielen heute auch mehr als damals. Das darf man nicht vergessen. Zu dem, was hat das mich als ehrlichen Käufer zu interessieren? Die Bürger bezahlen auch immer mehr an Lebensunterhalt und da kommt die Branche ja auch nicht auf die Idee ihre Preise zu senken. Also warum sollte ich da Mitleid haben?

Der Hersteller möchte sein Produkt verkaufen, also muss er um mich als Kunden werben und das macht man ja eigentlich dadurch, dass man etwas so kundenfreundlich wie möglich macht. Hier findet aber genau das Gegenteil statt, er belohnt mich nicht durch den Kauf, sondern haut mir dafür symbolisch noch eins auf die Fresse. Da wird aus einem Kopierschutz, ein Käuferschutz. Da braucht man sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn weniger Leute dann bereit sind, dafür Geld auszugeben.
Und sollte eine solche Firma irgendwann pleite gehen, würde ich ihnen keine einzige Träne nachweinen.

Und zum Thema Kosten und Ausstattung. Was mir da besonders auffällt. Gerade kleine oder neuere Entwickler haben oft noch eine tolle Verpackung, samt Handbuch oder Goodies dabei. Bei großen wie EA hast dagegen einfach son Ding dabei was an Altpapier erinnert. Ersterer weiß, dass man nur durch Kundenfreundlichkeit seine Produkte los wird. Konzerne wie EA haben sowas leider komplett aus den Augen verloren, da geht es nur noch um irgendwelche Aktienkurse oder Aktionäre glücklich zu machen. 

Sollte irgendwann alles nur noch auf Downloadvertriebe auslaufen, wäre das die Krönung des Ganzen. Dann hätte man als Käufer wirklich gar keinen Mehrwert und der Unterschied zwischen Original und Raubkopie wäre gleich null.


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: DRM*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.10.2008 07:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte irgendwann alles nur noch auf Downloadvertriebe auslaufen, wäre das die Krönung des Ganzen. Dann hätte man als Käufer wirklich gar keinen Mehrwert und der Unterschied zwischen Original und Raubkopie wäre gleich null.



Zu dem Rest sage ich jetzt mal nichts mehr, wurde ja alles zu genüge hier diskuttiert. Aber der Punkt ist noch relativ offen.
Siehe es mal so. Zukünftig wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen Software fast ausschliesslich über das Internet zu erwerben. Und das nicht nur im PC Markt.
Schaue Dir einfach mal die Bemühungen Microsofts an, als ernsthafte Alternative zu BlueRay, HD Filme etc. zukünftig nur noch über das Internet zu vertreiben. Hardwaremedien werden mittelfristig aussterben da es keinen Sinn mehr macht, wenn das Internet ausreichende Kapazitäten zur Verfügung stellt, solche Software auf einem physischem Medium anzubieten.

MfG


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: DRM*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.10.2008 07:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [Text, dem ich vollkommen zustimme]
> 
> Sollte irgendwann alles nur noch auf Downloadvertriebe auslaufen, wäre das die Krönung des Ganzen. Dann hätte man als Käufer wirklich gar keinen Mehrwert und der Unterschied zwischen Original und Raubkopie wäre gleich null.



Auch das stimmt. Dann hat man auf der einen Seite eine Software von der Homepage des Herstellers, die man Aktivieren muss etc.pp. UND auch noch herunterladen muss, also u.U. der PC einige Stunden nur wegen dem Download läuft. Auf der anderen Seite hat man dann auch einen Download der selben Software nicht von der Homepage des Herstellers, die man nicht Aktivieren muss etc.pp. und mit der man keine Schwierigkeiten hat. Der Aufwand bezüglich Download wäre der Gleiche, nur kann man im ersten Fall die Software evtl. nicht benutzen, da sie nicht läuft - im zweiten Fall funktioniert alles wunderbar 

Ich weiss nicht, aber irgendwas machen die Hersteller falsch - findet ihr nicht auch? Eigentlich wollen sie Raubkopien entgegenwirken, erreichen werden sie aber genau das Gegenteil.

Natürlich vorrausgesetzt, dass es EA & Co nicht gebacken bekommt es so wie Valve & Co zu machen: nämlich dass es fehlerfrei funktioniert und mit solidem und zuverlässigem Support.

Möge die bessere Firma (in Sachen kundenfreundlichkeit) sich durchsetzen.  das wünsche ich mir!


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: DRM*

gibt es keine spiele in verpackungen auf datentraegern mehr kann ich mir auf kurz oder lang einen Mercedes S-Klasse kaufen.. himmel wieviel geld ich dann spar


----------



## German_Ripper (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 24.10.2008 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema bugfrei.
> Heutige Spiele werden in ihrer Herstellung immer komplexer und aufwändiger, was demnach dazu führt, dass die Produktionszeit und Kosten nach oben schnellen.
> Man ist immer angehalten einen gewissen Punkt nicht zu überschreiten da sich sonst diese beiden Faktoren zu starkt negativ auf die Bilanz auswirken würden.
> Bsp. wenn die Entwickler zu den mittlerweile üblichen 4 Jahren Entwicklungszeit noch ein Jahr Bugtesting etc. dazu packen würden, gäbe es sehr viele Leute die auf Grund der Folgereaktionen, wie zu alte Grafik und evtl. zuvorgreifende Konkurrenz, dass Spiel dann nicht mehr kaufen würden. Und im Endeffekt könnte man auch wieder auf dem Wunsch des Marketes verweisen, dass Spiel so schnell wie möglich spielen zu können. Man muss denke ich eben heutzutage eine gewisse Bugdichte hinnehmen.



Zum Thema Bugs möchte ich auch gerne noch mein Wissen preisgeben. Man sagt, eine gut programmierte Sotfware hat höchstens 2% Fehler des gesamten geschriebenen Codes. Das ist eine Grenze die generell gilt. Aber in der heutigen Zeit wird für die Entwicklung mehr Zeit benötigt als zum Testen später tatsächlich überbleibt. Das wird auch von vorn herein schon so kalkuliert. Das heißt in Zahlen, für qualitätssichernde Maßnahmen wird 10% der gesamten Projektzet geopfert. Das ist definitiv zu wenig. Man sollte mindestens 70% der Projektlaufzeit effektiv zum Testen und Bugfixing verwenden. Gewisse Unternehmen tun das sogar und liefern dann ein fast perfektes Produkt ab aber meistens verlängert sich dadurch die Geamtlaufzeit eines Projektes enorm und das kann sich kaum ein Unternehmen leisten. Denn Zeit ist Geld. Daher bekommen wir einfach unfertige Produkte untergejubelt, siehe mein Lieblingsbeispiel Sacred... .


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

naja es gibt ja auch 3 arten von bugs

extreme, plotstopper, abstuerze mit zerschossenen spielstaenden, reproduzierbare abstuerze wenn man einen wichtigen gegenstand nimmt, unloesbare hauptquests etc

nervige, nicht loesbare nebenquests, gelegentliche auftretene abstuerze und so

leichte, grafikfehler, falsche texte die aber am spielverlauf nicht stoeren


die extremen MUESSEN! vollstaendig entfernt sein vor release
die nerven auch

die leichten kann man nachpatchen

nur gibts immer wieder software wo auch die extrembugs mit drin sind, aktuelles beispiel Stalker Clear Sky, und sowas ist einfach untragbar! das waer als wuerde man mit voller absicht autos ohne bremsen verkaufen


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

Wer sich fragt wie verkaufe ich ein Spiel mit DRM [Securom] von Sony, der wird hier von dem Administrator des Sacred2 Forums aufgeklärt. Ich sage nur, viel Spaß beim *Weiterverkaufen* ...   

http://forum.sacred-game.com/showpost.php?p=635753&postcount=5

Da haben wir doch ein tolles Argument *gegen* DRM...


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich fragt wie verkaufe ich ein Spiel mit DRM [Securom] von Sony, der wird hier von dem Administrator des Sacred2 Forums aufgeklärt. Ich sage nur, viel Spaß beim *Weiterverkaufen* ...


Was ist jetzt an diesem Text für dich ein 'Novum' bzw. eine Weltneuheit?
Dort steht eindeutig, dass du das Spiel weiterverkaufen darfst und damit der neue Käufer keine einbußen hinnehmen muss, du dein Exemplar halt sauber deinstallieren sollst.

Der Hinweis, dass du als Verkäufer im Anschluss nicht mehr spielen darfst ist doch wohl logisch und nicht zu beanstanden. Oder wäre es für dich normal ein Spiel vor Verkauf nochmal zu kopieren damit du es selber auch noch spielen kannst?   

Das einzige, was wirklich nervt, ist den Überblick über die Aktivierungen zu behalten, was zugegeben bei zwei Stück bei Sacred 2 kein Problem darstellen sollte. 

Wenn man es schafft hier den Komfort weiter zu steigern, z.B. einen Überblick über die Aktivierungen bereitstellt bzw. sogar die Möglichkeit bietet, die Aktivierungen generell bei bestimmten Anlässen zurückzusetzen ( z.B. Windows Crash, Neuinstallation ) wäre doch den meisten geholfen.

Vllt. sollte ich mich mal bei SecuROM als "Produktmanager" bewerben!


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 27.10.2008 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Vllt. sollte ich mich mal bei SecuROM als "Produktmanager" bewerben!



Das würde aber nicht lange gut gehen...   

Jetzt zurück zum Thema... *Nehmen wir an*, ich habe das Produkt bei mir installiert und aktiviert. Entscheide mich aber nach kurzer Zeit das Produkt wieder zu verkaufen und deaktiviere die Aktivierung. Stelle es anschließend bei Ebay zum Verkauf ein und schreibe dazu die Anmerkung, "Verkaufe dieses Spiel aus erster Hand, CD/DVD im sehr guten Zustand. Ich habe das Spiel nur ein MAL aktiviert und anschließend wieder deaktiviert. Respektive bleiben die vom Hersteller vergeben 2 Aktivierungen erhalten.". 

Na wie sicher wird sich der Käufer über Ebay nun sein, dass tatsächlich noch weitere Aktivierungen möglich sind und er das Geld besser auf die Strasse legen sollte? Wer lässt sich wohl auf dieses Pokerspiel ein? Ich wage zu vermuten, nur Personen die glauben DRM ist etwas zu Essen.  

Eine sehr interessante Aussage hast du scheinbar in dem Statement des Admins überlesen:

_"Hinweis für Käufer: Beurteile bitte im eigenen Interesse die Seriösität des Anbieters entsprechend der vorstehenden Hinweise zum Gebrauchtverkauf durch gründliches Lesen der Artikelbeschreibung und anhand des Bewertungsprofils des Anbieters. Wenn ein unseriöser Verkäufer den Aktivierungscode trotzdem weiter nutzt, kann dies zu einer Sperrung des Aktivierungscodes führen. In diesem Fall bitte an den Verkäufer wenden. *Ein Anspruch auf Entsperrung besteht nicht.*"_


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 27.10.2008 09:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kann es sein das du ein wenig gefrustet bist weil du nicht in der Lage bist dich einigermaßen Normal zu artikulieren?

Nur weil dir jemand, verbal, Konter gibt ... brauchst du nicht immer solche 'Bash-Versuche' starten, wirkt eher peinlich als sonstirgendwas. Das mal am Rande.   



> Jetzt zurück zum Thema... *Nehmen wir an*, ich habe das Produkt bei mir installiert und aktiviert. Entscheide mich aber nach kurzer Zeit das Produkt wieder zu verkaufen und deaktiviere die Aktivierung. Stelle es anschließend bei Ebay zum Verkauf ein und schreibe dazu die Anmerkung, "Verkaufe dieses Spiel aus erster Hand, CD/DVD im sehr guten Zustand. Ich habe das Spiel nur ein MAL aktiviert und anschließend wieder deaktiviert. Respektive bleiben die vom Hersteller vergeben 2 Aktivierungen erhalten.".


Was hat das mit "nehmen wir mal an" zutun? Genau das sollte der Lauf der Dinge sein.



> Na wie sicher wird sich der Käufer über Ebay nun sein, dass tatsächlich noch weitere Aktivierungen möglich sind und er das Geld besser auf die Strasse legen sollte?


Leider nicht, das habe ich aber bereits oben erwähnt das man hier nachbessern sollte seitens SecuROM. Technisch wäre es sicherlich leicht umsetzbar.



> Eine sehr interessante Aussage hast du scheinbar in dem Statement des Admins überlesen:
> 
> _"Hinweis für Käufer: Beurteile bitte im eigenen Interesse die Seriösität des Anbieters entsprechend der vorstehenden Hinweise zum Gebrauchtverkauf durch gründliches Lesen der Artikelbeschreibung und anhand des Bewertungsprofils des Anbieters. Wenn ein unseriöser Verkäufer den Aktivierungscode trotzdem weiter nutzt, kann dies zu einer Sperrung des Aktivierungscodes führen. In diesem Fall bitte an den Verkäufer wenden. *Ein Anspruch auf Entsperrung besteht nicht.*"_


Was ist daran interessant? Ich habs nicht überlesen sondern wohlweislich zur Kenntnis genommen. Aber das ändert nichts an meiner Aussage oben bzw. wiederspricht dieser.

Also was genau willst du mir jetzt damit sagen?  :-o


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Na wie sicher wird sich der Käufer über Ebay nun sein, dass tatsächlich noch weitere Aktivierungen möglich sind und er das Geld besser auf die Strasse legen sollte? Wer lässt sich wohl auf dieses Pokerspiel ein? Ich wage zu vermuten, nur Personen die glauben DRM ist etwas zu Essen.



Was willst du denn nun schon wieder damit andeuten?
In jeder Ebayauktion besteht die Möglichkeit auf jemanden hereinzufallen, der Falschangaben gemacht hat. Das wird in dem Fall nicht mehr riskanter als in anderen Auktionen sein.

Versuch doch endlich mal von der sturen opportunen Haltung herunterzukommen, hinzu einem vernünftigen Diskussionsverlauf oder soll Rabowke mit seiner Theorie etwa Recht behalten? 

MfG


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe nichts angedeute! Es steht doch mit wenigen Worten alles genaustens beschrieben was ich damit sagen will. *confused*


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 27.10.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also was genau willst du mir jetzt damit sagen?  :-o



Das du nicht aufmerksam lesen kannst und es Dir schwer fällt selbst einfachen Worten ihr Bedeutung abzuringen ist mir bereits bekannt, aber noch zu fragen was ich damit sagen will schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus..   

Stellst du dich nur so an oder  bist du wirklich so  *zensiert*...


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 27.10.2008 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Gesprächsmehrwert sich mit einer Pflanze beim Gießen zu unterhalten entspricht in etwa dem Gesprächsmehrwert, den du hier speziell in diesem Thread an den Tag legst.   

Bsp. Ebayauktion von DRM Spielen. Du behauptest das es schwerer sein sollte diese per Ebay zu verkaufen, da man zu skeptisch bezüglich der bestehenden Aktivierungen ist.
Ich sage darauf hin das bei jeder Ebayauktion eine gew. Skepziss besteht, da man sich immer auf die Angaben des Anbietenen verlassen muss.
Von daher wollte ich nun wissen, was du also damit andeuten wolltest, worauf du wieder zurückpostest das ja alles darsteht.
Aber wenn man es genau nimmt steht eigentlich nichts da, mit dem man etwas anfangen kann, denn das was du als angebliches Argument gegen DRM anbringst ist, was ich wiederlegt habe, ist gar keines.

Also von daher noch einmal:
Was willst du damit andeuten?

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das du nicht aufmerksam lesen kannst und es Dir schwer fällt selbst einfachen Worten ihr Bedeutung abzuringen ist mir bereits bekannt, aber noch zu fragen was ich damit sagen will schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus..


Reden wir mal Klartext:

Du bist nicht in der Lage bestimmte Sachverhalte zu erfassen, weder wenn man diese Sachverhalte kurz andeutet oder dir diese sogar *ausführlich* aufbereitet, wie es einige hier in diesem Thread getan haben.

Ich bin nicht mehr gewillt deine, und das mein ich so wie ich es schreibe, Dummheit sowie Provokation hinzunehmen.

Entweder du reißt dich zusammen und probierst mit mir auf einem normalen Niveau zu diskutieren oder du kannst dir eine andere Plattform suchen wo man Leute wie dich sucht. Leute, die absolut resistent gg. Argumente & Fakten sind und lediglich ihre Weltanschauung als 'Normal betrachten'.

Haben wir uns soweit verstanden? Nimms hin, schluck die Antwort die dir jetzt vllt. auf der Zunge liegt herunter & denk über meine Worte nach.

Um jetzt mal auf den Text von dir einzugehen, den ich angeblich nicht richtig gelesen und/oder verstanden haben soll:

Bleiben wir beim Beispiel eBay. Privatperson A verkauft sein Spiel an Privatperson B & gibt in seinem Auktionstext an, er hätte beide Aktivierungen durch eine saubere Deinstallation zurückgesetzt. Privatperson B glaubt jetzt Privatperson A & kauft aus diesem Grund das Spiel.

Kaum ist das Spiel bei Privatperson B angekommen, installiert dieser das Spiel und muss leider feststellen, dass alle Aktivierungen verbraucht sind und wendet sich jetzt an ... na?

Richtig, Privatperson A ... da dieser ihm das Spiel unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen verkauft hat. Warum soll jetzt der Hersteller hier einschreiten?

Wie DaStash schon oben meinte, wenn Privatperson A in seiner Auktion fehlerhafte Angaben gemacht hat und auf Grundlage dessen Privatperson B die Software erworben hat, kann der Hersteller nichts dafür & ich wüsste auch nicht, warum dieser die Aktivierungen in *so einem Fall* zurück setzen sollte.

Wenn du auf diesen Text antwortest bzw. probierst, einigermaßen sachlich und plausibel zu argumentieren bleiben wir Freunde.


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bsp. Ebayauktion von DRM Spielen. Du behauptest das es schwerer sein sollte diese per Ebay zu verkaufen, da man zu skeptisch bezüglich der bestehenden Aktivierungen ist.
> Ich sage darauf hin das bei jeder Ebayauktion eine gew. Skepziss besteht, da man sich immer auf die Angaben des Anbietenen verlassen muss.



Würde ich darauf spekulieren, hätte ich recht. Da ich nicht spekuliere sondern weiß wovon ich rede kannst du gerne an meinem Wissen teilhaben. Finde mir bitte ein Sacred2 auf Ebay welche bereits benutzt wurde und aktiviert... Also tatsächlich gebraucht wurde...   


http://games.shop.ebay.de/items/PC...sacatZ8169QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQ_pgnZ1


Etwas Realismus würde Euch nicht schaden...


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [Finde mir bitte ein Sacred2 auf Ebay welche bereits benutzt wurde und aktiviert... Also tatsächlich gebraucht wurde...


Mal von deinem Deutsch abgesehen, hab ich deine Aufforderung richtig verstanden, ich soll dir ein gebrauchtes Exemplar von Sacred 2 bei eBay raussuchen?

Wie wärs mit diesem Link?

Oder diesem hier?

Was genau willst du uns damit 'beweisen' oder 'sagen'?  :-o   
Drück dich halt etwas ausführlicher aus, deine merkwürdigen Dreizeiler sind jetzt nicht unbedingt so ... informativ oder aussagekräftig.


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas Realismus würde Euch nicht schaden...



Ach weißt du was, ich rede einfach mit Dir über dieses Thema nicht mehr, ist glaube ich das Beste. Du schaffst es einfach nicht auf Gesagtes einzugehen bzw. ensteht bei mir immer mehr der Eindruck mich mit einem kleinem Kind zu unterhalten, was gar nicht vernünftig diskuttieren will sondern lediglich unnötig provoziert und beleidigt.

Per Netiquette und dieser  meiner Deutung hätte ich Dich zumindestens schon einmal deutlich abgemahnt also sei froh das die MOD´s hier so gutmütig sind.   

MfG


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hier wird gar nix abgemahnt. ich beziehe mich auf die letzten posts in allen dikussionen rund ums thema kopieren, kopierschutz und verbreitung illegaler software im netz. hier spielen sich einieg auf wie die grossen sittenpolizisten, mir reichts jetzt lansgam. mag sein das german ripper sich nicht klar ausdrückt aber man darf zu den genannten themen eine differenzierte meinung haben und muss nicht immer alles einseitig beleuchten. hier wird ins blaue raus spekuliert wer jetzt an was schuld ist und welche firma was für fehler macht!! das ganze wird lansgam lächerlich .....einige hier verlieren tatsächlich den bezug zur realität zumindest  in gewissen belangen. seit wann ist das thema kopierschutz und raubkopien neu ?? das wurde übrigens auch schon oft erwähnt.

ps: was du alles als beleidung auffasst da stash !!?? wie machst du das bloss im alltag ...


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 27.10.2008 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> mag sein das german ripper sich nicht klar ausdrückt aber man darf zu den genannten themen eine differenzierte meinung haben und muss nicht immer alles einseitig beleuchten.


Ich beziehe mich aber auf die ganzen Posts wo offensichtlich nicht eine adäquate eigene Meinung vertreten wurde sondern deutlich erkennbar andere Disksutanten haltlos und unangebracht, wie sagt man so schön, gebashed wurden. Laut nettiquette könnte man das, ist ja schliesslich immer noch Auslegungssache, so deuten wie ich das gemacht habe.
Niemand will jemanden hier eine Meinung oder einen Standpunkt abspänstig machen aber eine vernünftige Gesprächskultur halte ich jedenfalls, gerade bei solchen brisanten und strittigen Themen, für notwändig. 


> hier wird ins blaue raus spekuliert wer jetzt an was schuld ist und welche firma was für fehler macht!! das ganze wird lansgam lächerlich .....einige hier verlieren tatsächlich den bezug zur realität zumindest  in gewissen belangen. seit wann ist das thema kopierschutz und raubkopien neu ?? das wurde übrigens auch schon oft erwähnt.


Du verstehst da offensichtlich etwas falsch, es geht nicht um das Thema und die verschiedenen Standpunkte, sondern um das "wie diskuttiert" wird.


> ps: was du alles als beleidung auffasst da stash !!?? wie machst du das bloss im alltag ...



Jemanden als weltfremd zu titulieren, nur weil man eine andere Meinung hat kann man durchaus als Beleidigung, bzw. als Respektlosigkeit ansehen (Das kannst du ja mal gerne im Alltag, Bsp im Geschäftsleben, ausprobieren, da hast du ganz schnell keine Freunde mehr.  ). Und darauf aufmerksam zu machen wird doch wohl noch erlaubt sein oder etwa nicht?

mfG


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es mag sein, dass der Eindruck entsteht ich würde hier jemanden persönlich angreifen aber das ist nur ein Eindruck. Und ja ,eine Diskussion sollte unabhängig vom Thema von gegenseitigem Respekt geprägt sein. Du behauptest doch nicht etwa dich in dieser Diskussion auch nur annäherend den Personen gegenüber Respektvoll verhalten zu haben, die nicht deiner Meinung sind.   



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Per Netiquette und dieser  meiner Deutung hätte ich Dich zumindestens schon einmal deutlich abgemahnt also sei froh das die MOD´s hier so gutmütig sind.



Wenn wir schon beim Androhungen von Abmahnungen sind, solltest du einmal mehr Selbstreflektion betreiben und das lesen was du bisher in dieser Diskussion von Dir gegeben hast...   

Das war keine Provokation, lediglich eine Erkenntnis basiserend auf deiner selbstherrlichen Anmaßung andere User auf die Netiquette hinzuweisen...


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 27.10.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Link...  
Ich dachte wir unterhalten uns noch immer über das Thema DRM Software bei Ebay.

Nach Angaben des Herstellers Ascaron ist dieser Verkauf nicht gestattet und wird vom Hersteller ausdrücklich verboten. Demnach kann Ascaron dafür sorgen, dass dieses Angebot umgehend bei Ebay gemeldet und respektive entfernt wird.

Jetzt zu dem Grund. Der Verkäufer weißt nicht darauf hin, dass es sich hierbei um einen DRM Titel handelt und bei diesem bereits Aktivierungsmöglichkeit erschöpft sein können.



			
				Rabowke am 27.10.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder diesem hier?



Auch dieser Link verstößt ganz eindeutig gegen die Aussagen des Herstellers.

http://forum.sacred-game.com/showpost.php?p=635753&postcount=5

Nicht jeder Ebay-Nutzer der glaubt ein Schnäppchen zu ergattern weiß was DRM ist. 



			
				Rabowke am 27.10.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau willst du uns damit 'beweisen' oder 'sagen'?  :-o
> Drück dich halt etwas ausführlicher aus, deine merkwürdigen Dreizeiler sind jetzt nicht unbedingt so ... informativ oder aussagekräftig.



...ohne Worte


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 27.10.2008 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hallo ????????? du lässt ja die andere meinung auch nicht gelten ? was soll denn die schwachsinnige behauptung. sollte man dich als weltfremd tituliert haben dann bezog sich das wohl nur auf das disskutierte thema. mein gott es scheint als nimmst du äusserungen ziemlich persönlich!? das meiste war also wirklich von der harmolseren sorte. denn dich als weltfremd im eigentlichen sinne zu titulieren könnte jemadn wohl nur wenn er dich auch persönlich kennt. kommt dazu das hier nur sternenträger abmahnen also klappe nicht zu weit aufreissen.


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 27.10.2008 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.) Ob jemand meiner Meinung ist spielt keine Rolle. Diskussionsregeln besagen nun einmal das man sich seinem gegenüber respektvoll verhalten sollte. Und das du selber schon geschrieben hast "Dich nehme ich schon lange nicht mehr ernst... wise guy" ist für mich nun einmal genau das Gegenteil von Respekt.
Solche Sachen meine ich.
Wenn man Vergleich mit dem Kind dich persönlich angegriffen hat, dann tut es mir leid und ich entschuldige mich dafür. Ich wollte nur einmal versuchen darzustellen, wie die letzten Posts rüberkommen. (Am Anfang der Diskussion war das ja noch nicht so)


			
				German_Ripper schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 27.10.2008 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Androhung, ich bin keine MOD, ich kann hier nur meine Meinnung niederschreiben. Begründet habe ich diese ja auch. Anstatt sich diesbezüglich mal selbst zu reflektieren, verdrehst du mein Gesagtes und stellst es falsch dar.


> Das war keine Provokation, lediglich eine Erkenntnis basiserend auf deiner selbstherrlichen Anmaßung andere User auf die Netiquette hinzuweisen...


Was heißt hier anmaßend? Anmaßend ist es einen Hinweis auf einen adäquaten Diskussionsstyl, unter Berücksichtigung der Nettiquette, als selbstherrlich, also arrogant und eigennützig/ egoistisch, darzustellen.

http://www.ethik-werkstatt.de/Diskussionsregeln.htm
Das ist eine gute Übersicht für grundsätzliche Sachen die man, auch außerhalb der netiquette, beim miteinander Diskutieren einhalten sollte.

Und wie gesagt, es ging mir nicht darum jemanden mit einer anderen Meinung auszubremsen oder mundtot zu machen sondern lediglich um die Art wie miteinander diskuttiert wird.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 27.10.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ????????? du lässt ja die andere meinung auch nicht gelten ?


Aha und wie kommst du zu dieser Erkenntnis? 


> was soll denn die schwachsinnige behauptung. sollte man dich als weltfremd tituliert haben dann bezog sich das wohl nur auf das disskutierte thema.


Und weil es sich nur auf das diskutierte Thema bezog ist es jetzt weniger respektlos oder wie kann ich das verstehen?
Mir geht es einfach darum mit anderen Meinungen respektvoll umzugehen, dass bezieht sich insbesondere auf das wie man jemanden antwortet und wie man jemanden bezeichnet. Ein Beispiel habe ich in dem Post weiter oben beschrieben.


> mein gott es scheint als nimmst du äusserungen ziemlich persönlich!?


Nein, persönlich nicht aber ich finde es respektlos und das werde ich ja wohl noch artikulieren dürfen!?


> kommt dazu das hier nur sternenträger abmahnen also klappe nicht zu weit aufreissen.


KA. wie du darauf kommst das ich jemanden abmahnen würde. Ich habe lediglich meinen Standpunkt dargestellt und diesbezüglich unterstützend auf die Forenregeln verwiesen.

MfG


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man Vergleich mit dem Kind dich persönlich, ohne den Inhalt verstanden zu haben, angegriffen hat, dann tut es mir leid und ich entschuldige mich dafür.



Du brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen, ich stehe darüber.   



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie gesagt, es geht nicht darum jemanden mit einer anderen Meinung auszubremsen oder mundtot zu machen sondern lediglich um die Art wie miteinander diskuttiert wird.



So jetzt haben wir lange genug darüber gesprochen wie falsch wir uns alle verhalten. Also zurück zum Thema, denn mir geht es doch nicht um Eure "gute" oder "schlechte" Kinderstube. Wer austeilen kann, muss auch einstecken können. Wer der Meinung hier ist, immer nur unsachlich klug-sch...en-zu-dürfen, der wird auch so tituliert und muss deswegen nicht gleich Pippi in die Augen kriegen.. lol. 

Spaß bei Seite, das hier ist ein Themenboard und das Thema heißt DRM. Hier haben sich mittlerweile Lager gebildet. Die einen können damit leben und die Anderen sehen DRM als Problem. Ich gehöre ganz klar zu den Gegenern des DRM. Für mich hat es mehr Nachteile als Vorteile. Das einzige Argument von Securom ist das Spielen ohne CD/DVD im Laufwerk und das ist einfach nur LÄCHERLICH. Ich dürfte im Verlauf dieser Diskussion genügend Argumente geliefert haben, die gegen das DRM von Sony sprechen. Aber einen sichtbaren, aussagekräftigen Gegenbeweis habe ich von keinem der hier beteiligten Diskussionspartner erhalten.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Super Link...
> Ich dachte wir unterhalten uns noch immer über das Thema DRM Software bei Ebay.


Tun wir doch auch ...



> Nach Angaben des Herstellers Ascaron ist dieser Verkauf nicht gestattet und wird vom Hersteller ausdrücklich verboten. Demnach kann Ascaron dafür sorgen, dass dieses Angebot umgehend bei Ebay gemeldet und respektive entfernt wird.


Wo wir erneut beim Thema lesen & verstehen wären.
In dem von *dir* verlinkten Thread steht folgendes:

_Es ist unzulässig, dort nur 1 freie Aktivierung anzubieten *und daher gleichzeitig 1 Aktivierung für sich selbst behalten zu wollen.* Ebenso ist es unzulässig, dort den Multiplayer-Account anzubieten, weil man selber nur Singleplayer oder LAN spielt. Alle diese Auktionen verstoßen gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen, weil man den Aktivierungscode weder mit haushaltsfremden Personen teilen darf, noch nach dem Verkauf weiternutzen darf. Derartige Angebote werden von uns nach Entdeckung bei Ebay gemeldet._

Ich hab dir mal den wichtigsten Teil markiert. Es geht in dem Hinweis ausschließlich darum, dass der Verkäufer eine Aktivierung für sich behalten will & weiter spielen möchte bzw. das Programm benutzen kann und die zweite (!) Aktiverung mit Datenträger verkauft.

Auch der zweite Teil bezügl. dem Multiplayer bezieht sich auf das sogannte "Aktiverungssharing".



> Auch dieser Link verstößt ganz eindeutig gegen die Aussagen des Herstellers.


Tut er nicht, informieren & lesen.



> Nicht jeder Ebay-Nutzer der glaubt ein Schnäppchen zu ergattern weiß was DRM ist.


Also in einem Link von mir wurde explizit nachgefragt, ob die eine Installation ordnungsgemäß deinstalliert wurde & der Key freigegeben wurde.

Das wurde vom Verkäufer bestätigt.



> ...ohne Worte


...

Lies dir mal deine Beiträge durch und anschließend meine Beiträge. Meinst du wirklich das du es dir anmaßen kannst _sowas_ zu schreiben?

Nun ja.


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 27.10.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Lies dir mal deine Beiträge durch und anschließend meine Beiträge. Meinst du wirklich das du es dir anmaßen kannst _sowas_ zu schreiben?



*ja *  

Punkt 1... Du hast eine interessante Art deine Antworten nur auf spezielle Satzbausteine auszurichten und die Sache nicht im gesamten Kontext zu betrachten.



			
				Rabowke am 27.10.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Also in einem Link von mir wurde explizit nachgefragt, ob die eine Installation ordnungsgemäß deinstalliert wurde & der Key freigegeben wurde.
> 
> Das wurde vom Verkäufer bestätigt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Sacred-2-FALLEN-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Punkt 2 ... Sehr vertrauenserweckende Aussage   


Punkt 3 ... Du hast zwei Links präsentiert die genau das wiederspiegeln was ich bereits beschrieben habe. Die Auktionen sind intransparent und würden jeden versierten 
Käufer abschrecken. Wenn ich mir anschaue wer auf diese Angebote bietet:

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=230302888763

muss ich *mir *einfach recht geben. Ja ich maße mir folgende Aussage an, dass Ebay-User die nicht mehr als 5-10 Bewertungen haben sich wahrscheinlich nicht vorher informiert haben, was genau eine Aktivierung eines Sacred 2 bedeutet und vermutlich noch nie etwas von *"Digital Rights Management"* gehört haben... Ob da ein kausaler Zusammenhang besteht überlasse ich denen die meine Worte wieder in Frage stellen...


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> *ja *


Hochmut kommt von dem Fall.

Aber lesen wir mal weiter ...



> Punkt 1... Du hast eine interessante Art deine Antworten nur auf spezielle Satzbausteine auszurichten und die Sache nicht im gesamten Kontext zu betrachten.


Nur weil du meine Argumente & Beispiele nicht verstehst heißt es nicht, dass ich mir nur bestimmte bzw. 'spezielle Satzbausteine' rausnehme.

Im Normalfall wird brav säuberlich alles gequotet und deine geistigen Ergüsse schön sauber auseinander genommen. Fällt einem ja nicht schwer.



> Punkt2 ... Du hast zwei Links präsentiert die genau das wiederspiegeln was ich bereits beschrieben habe. Die Auktionen sind intransparent und würden jeden versierten
> Käufer abschrecken. Wenn ich mir anschaue wer auf diese Angebote bietet:


... darum hat auch ein Bieter im zweiten Link ordnungsgemäß gefragt, ob es sauber Deinstalliert wurde. Das klingt natürlich total ahnungslos. In der Tat.

Ist dir mal aufgefallen das ich bestimmte Dinge von dir wiedermal wiederlegt hab und dir aufgezeigt habe, dass du nicht in der Lage bist zum einen Texte richtig zu lesen & zu verstehen und zum Anderen deine Fehler zugeben kannst?

Du hast steif und fest behauptet Ascaron würde den Verkauf bei eBay untersagen ... was einfach schlicht falsch ist. Aber hey, warum mal Größe zeigen und zu seinen Fehlern stehen.



> Ja ich maße mir folgende Aussage an, dass Ebay-User die nicht mehr als 5-10 Bewertungen haben sich wahrscheinlich nicht vorher informiert haben, was genau eine Aktivierung eines Sacred 2 bedeutet und vermutlich noch nie etwas von *"Digital Rights Management"* gehört haben... Ob da ein kausaler Zusammenhang besteht überlasse ich denen die meine Worte wieder in Frage stellen...


Es gibt zwei Arten von Arroganz:

Arrogant weil man Ahnung hat & Arrogant weil man ein zu kleines Ego hat. 

Du gehörst eindeutig zur zweiten Gattung. Große Töne spucken und den Leuten dauerhaft Inkompetenz und Unwissenheit unterstellen, auf der anderen Seite nicht in der Lage sein normale Texte richtig zu interpretieren ist unfreiwillig komisch und ... ja, leider auch: dämlich.

Für mich hat sich eine Diskussion mit dir erübrigt, weil du wirklich nicht in der Lage bist dich einer normalen Diskussion zustellen.

In diesem Sinne: viel Spass noch in deiner kleinen Welt. Du wirst im Leben später, wenn du irgendwann mal Erwachsen bist, massive Probleme haben.


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Punkt 3 ... Du hast zwei Links präsentiert die genau das wiederspiegeln was ich bereits beschrieben habe. Die Auktionen sind intransparent und würden jeden versierten
> Käufer abschrecken. Wenn ich mir anschaue wer auf diese Angebote bietet:


Aber verstehe doch. Es streitet niemand ab das diese Angebote intransparent sind, bzw. sogar mMn. falsch/illegal, weil keine Angaben zu der Anzahl der Aktivierungen gemacht wurden etc. Nur wen willst du denn jetzt dafür verantwortlich machen, den Hersteller, der ausdrücklich vor solchen Angeboten warnt?
Dieses Fehlverhalten ist alleine dem Ebayanbieter zuzuschreiben und mal ganz ehrlich. Würdest du bei jemandem kaufen, der in jedem Satz mind. zwei Rechtschreibfehler hat?  

MfG


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> [Nur wen willst du denn jetzt dafür verantwortlich machen, den Hersteller, der ausdrücklich vor solchen Angeboten warnt?



Ein ganz klares, ja ich würde den Hersteller dafür verantwortlich machen, da er indirekt den Wiederverkauf durch den gewählten Schutz der Software unterbindet. Klingt nach den gewonnen Erkenntnissen irgendwie logisch oder?


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 27.10.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt zwei Arten von Arroganz:
> 
> Arrogant weil man Ahnung hat & Arrogant weil man ein zu kleines Ego hat.
> 
> ...





Ich definiere Arroganz mal etwas mehr auf dich bezogen, denn du weißt ja noch wie es von Dir hieß... _"ich bin der ganz große Programmierer... ich kann Assambler [Maschienencode] und prolle hier herum weil ihr alle keine Ahnung habt... ich habe schon mal einen Compiler ausgeführt... haha"_. Jetzt zu meiner Definition, Arroganz ist eine Abart von Dummheit, dumm *zensiert* gut und *zensiert* hat Zukunft. Demnach würde ich meinen deine Zukunft sieht rosig aus... Tut mir LEID, dass ich nicht auf deine Genitallängenvergleiche eingehe    



			
				Rabowke am 27.10.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Sinne: viel Spass noch in deiner kleinen Welt. Du wirst im Leben später, wenn du irgendwann mal Erwachsen bist, massive Probleme haben.



Den Spruch finde ich super aber ich glaube mit dem Bekehren ist es etwas zu spät...


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich definiere Arroganz mal etwas mehr auf dich bezogen, denn du weißt ja noch wie es von Dir hieß... _"ich bin der ganz große Programmierer... ich kann Assambler [Maschienencode] und prolle hier herum weil ihr alle keine Ahnung habt... ich habe schon mal einen Compiler ausgeführt... haha"_.


Du schaffst es einfach nicht bestimmte Dinge nicht zu differenzieren, oder?
Zum einen heißt es Assembler & Maschinencode, zum Anderen hab ich das nebenbei erwähnt als *du* mir mangelndes technisches Verständnis vorgeworfen hast.

Es war lediglich eine Antwort auf deine merkwürdige Aussage. Sowas ist weit entfernt von prollen oder angeben.

Wenn ich das machen wollen würde, würd ich sicherlich mit _sowas_ den großen Maxen markieren.   

Übrigens find ich es wieder amüsant, dass du plötzlich mit irgendwelchen Vergleichen herkommst aber auf den Rest, wie z.B. das Text mit eBay & der Aussage von Ascaron garnicht eingehst.



> Den Spruch finde ich super aber ich glaube mit dem Bekehren ist es etwas zu spät...


Besser spät als nie.


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 27.10.2008 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke die Unterhaltung war für Dich vor dieser Reaktion beendet. Du stellst ja deine eigene Glaubwürdigkeit vor allen Lesern hier in Frage


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

So, wenn das hier:


			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ganz klares, ja ich würde den Hersteller dafür verantwortlich machen, da er indirekt den Wiederverkauf durch den gewählten Schutz der Software unterbindet.


deine Meinung ist dann belege bitte woraus, *schriftlich*, hervorgeht, das trotz öffentlicher Dementi seitens des Herstellers und Publishers diesbezüglich, eindeutig hervorgeht, dass diese den Wiederverkauf unterbinden.

Ich bin gespannt.   

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die Unterhaltung war für Dich vor dieser Reaktion beendet. Du stellst ja deine eigene Glaubwürdigkeit vor allen Lesern hier in Frage


Den Unsinn den du hier verbreitest muss man einfach richtig stellen, vorallem wenn die Kommentare nur so von Unwissenheit ( Dummheit ist so ein hartes, aber durchaus passendes Wort! ) und Fehlern gespickt sind.

Aber du hast Recht, weil du nicht in der Lage bist eine normale Diskussion zu führen lass ich es wirklich sein. Es bringt ja doch nichts.


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die Unterhaltung war für Dich vor dieser Reaktion beendet. Du stellst ja deine eigene Glaubwürdigkeit vor allen Lesern hier in Frage





			
				German_Ripper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich definiere Arroganz mal etwas mehr auf dich bezogen, denn du weißt ja noch wie es von Dir hieß... "ich bin der ganz große Programmierer... ich kann Assambler [Maschienencode] und prolle hier herum weil ihr alle keine Ahnung habt... ich habe schon mal einen Compiler ausgeführt... haha". Jetzt zu meiner Definition, Arroganz ist eine Abart von Dummheit, dumm *zensiert* gut und *zensiert* hat Zukunft. Demnach würde ich meinen deine Zukunft sieht rosig aus... Tut mir LEID, dass ich nicht auf deine Genitallängenvergleiche eingehe


Also wenn man jetzt solche User und Post mal 1000 nimmt, dann kann ich mir in etwa vorstellen wie es wohl den Sacred 2 MOD´s so ergangen ist und warum sie so sensibel auf immer wiederkehrende querolente, am Thema vorbeiführenden, opportunistische Aussagen reagierten. 

MfG


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Rabowke am 27.10.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Unsinn den du hier verbreitest muss man einfach richtig stellen, vorallem wenn die Kommentare nur so von Unwissenheit ( Dummheit ist so ein hartes, aber durchaus passendes Wort! ) und Fehlern gespickt sind.
> 
> Aber du hast Recht, weil du nicht in der Lage bist eine normale Diskussion zu führen lass ich es wirklich sein. Es bringt ja doch nichts.



Meine Güte, jetzt hab ich doch tatsächlich dein Ego verletzt. Na dann kann es ja nicht so groß sein. Oder versuchst du deine vermutlich geringe Köpergröße mit diesen unsachlichen Aussagen zu kompensieren.. ?!?   just kidding man...


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> So, wenn das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Spore-Aerger-ueber-Kopierschutz-Update--/meldung/115804

liest man sich diese auflistungen genau durch ist der wiederverkauf zwar nicht untersagt aber gestaltet sich als schwierig. habe ich den titel bei mir 3 mal installiert auf 3 rechnern und möchte ihn aus langeweile weiterverkaufen , so muss dann der publisher entscheiden ob der titel auf einem andern rechner "nochmals"installiert werden darf. ich behaupte jetzt mal, jeder der diese tatsache kennt wird weder ein C+C alarmstufe rot 3 noch ein sacred 2 über ebay oder sontoges erwerben. denn das risiko keien aktivierunsg mehr zu bekommen ist den meisten wohl zu gross. was tun ?? zwei möglichkeiten : das spiel neu kaufen und den vollen preis zahlen oder sich eine raubkopie runterladen mit einem crack ......jetzt muss der intressent entscheiden was er will. risiko illegale kopie oder neukauf und mehr zahlen. 

wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe steht in den ebay angeboten (post rabowke) niergens wieviele male das spiel aktiviert wurde bezw installiert. wer gibt mir dann die garantie für eine erfolgreiche aktivierung bei mir zu hause? niemand....


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 27.10.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe steht in den ebay angeboten (post rabowke) niergens wieviele male das spiel aktiviert wurde bezw installiert. wer gibt mir dann die garantie für eine erfolgreiche aktivierung bei mir zu hause? niemand....



Zum ersten: Ja das stimmt, es wird sicherlich erschwert aber nicht untersagt.  
Zum Zweiten:
Du hast Recht es steht nicht drinne und laut den Ebayregeln ist der Verkäuder seinen Pflichten nicht richtig nachgekommen, wofür man nun einmal *nicht* , wie von German_Ripper getan, den Hersteller oder Publisher verantwortlich machen kann.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte, jetzt hab ich doch tatsächlich dein Ego verletzt. Na dann kann es ja nicht so groß sein. Oder versuchst du deine vermutlich geringe Köpergröße mit diesen unsachlichen Aussagen zu kompensieren.. ?!?   just kidding man...


<---


			
				German_Ripper schrieb:
			
		

> Es mag sein, dass der Eindruck entsteht ich würde hier jemanden persönlich angreifen aber das ist nur ein Eindruck. Und ja ,eine Diskussion sollte unabhängig vom Thema von gegenseitigem Respekt geprägt sein.


So viel zum Thema Glaubwürdigkeit. 
Deine Aussagen sind selbsterklärend.

MfG


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 27.10.2008 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




doch kann man indirekt schon. hätte das spiel kein drm müsste man sich darüber keine gedanken machen. früher verkaufte ich das spiel einfach mit meinem cd key. no problem! jetzt wird mir schon vom publisher her ein stein in den weg gelegt !? somit ist seine aussage nicht ganz falsch .....denn über den kopierschutz entscheidet nun mal der hersteller/publisher.....


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 27.10.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> doch kann man indirekt schon. hätte das spiel kein drm müsste man sich darüber keine gedanken machen. früher verkaufte ich das spiel einfach mit meinem cd key. no problem! jetzt wird mir schon vom publisher her ein stein in den weg gelegt !? somit ist seine aussage nicht ganz falsch .....denn über den kopierschutz entscheidet nun mal der hersteller/publisher.....


Ok, ich verstehe was du meinst. Das Gleiche gilt aber auch für andere Kopierschutzverfahren wie z.B. Original Keyabfrage.
Wenn du ein gebrauchtes Spiel verkaufst und den Key tzd. weiternutz, wessen Schuld ist es dann wenn der Käufer nicht mehr spielen kann, die von Dir oder die des Herstellers?
Nichts anderes ist es, wenn du eine Aktivierung vor Wiederverkauf nicht deaktivierst/ rückgängig machst. 

MfG


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 27.10.2008 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mann was soll überhaupt der müll. ich will doch keine helpline anrufen um mein spiel zu aktivieren. versetz dich mal in die lage des betroffenen kunden weisst du was der sich denkt ? der sagt wisst ihr was ich crack mir mein spiel ihr könnt mich kreuzweise! das denkt der sich und er wird sich wohl kaum sagen "ach dann ises halt so , ich kanns nicht aktivieren was solls ich hab ja genug kohle "  

hier ist einfach kritik angebracht ! ich habe ja nie behauptet die bösenpublisher machen alles falsch , dann würde ich wohl nicht mehr spielen aber meiner meinung nach ist drm ein sehr umständliches system , oder besser gesagt der falsche weg gegen raubkopien


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 27.10.2008 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



natürlich meine. aber ich schiesse mir ja selbst ins bein wenn ich ein spiel verkaufe z.b. bei ebay und bei mir mit meinem key weiterspiele. erstens werde ich wohl bei ebay gesperrt durch die reklamation des käufers und zweitens ziehe ich keinen nutzen aus diesem vorgehen ! ich hab mehr ärger als mir lieb ist.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

...doch hat das spiel DRM ist die gefahr grösser das der anbieter gar nicht weiss das er eine begrenzte anzahl an installationen hat und somit ein "vielleicht" unbrauchbares spiel weiterverkauft. macht er das wissend oder undwissend den ärger hat der erwerber des spiels. hingegen bei einer original key abfrage weiss wirklich jeder, wenn ich dieses spiel verkaufe gebe ich auch meinen key weiter ...ich bezweifle einfach das generell den leuten bewusst ist was für ein system hinter drm /securom steckt


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich verstehe was du meinst. Das Gleiche gilt aber auch für andere Kopierschutzverfahren wie z.B. Original Keyabfrage.
> Wenn du ein gebrauchtes Spiel verkaufst und den Key tzd. weiternutz, wessen Schuld ist es dann wenn der Käufer nicht mehr spielen kann, die von Dir oder die des Herstellers?
> Nichts anderes ist es, wenn du eine Aktivierung vor Wiederverkauf nicht deaktivierst/ rückgängig machst.



Ich spreche jetzt mal aus eigener Erfahrung heraus. 
- gebrauchtes Spiel inkl. Key erworben
- Key wurde vom Verkäufer weiter genutzt
- Handbuch mit Key eingescannt und die Bilddatei an den Support des Herstellers versendet
- Support schickte mir binnen 3 Tagen per Mail einen neuen Key zu und die Sache war vom Tisch

Jetzt betrachten wir mal die Aussage Ascarons zum Thema Weiterverkauf.
Fakten bezogen auf Sacred2:
- jedes erworbene Spiel mit der aktuellen Sv7 DRM Version hat 2 Aktivierungen inkl. der Möglichkeit beide ggf. wieder zu deaktivieren
- die Aktivierung erfolgt mit Hilfe des mitgelieferten Key's

Worst Case:
- bei dem Kauf einer gebrauchten Version des Spiels hat der Verkäufer vergessen die Deaktivierung durchzuführen
- der Käufer erwirbt das Produkt und kann nun bei Securom um eine Aktivierung betteln (Ascaron verweist explizit bei Problemen mit dem DRM auf Securom) http://forum.sacred-game.com/showpost.php?p=635753&postcount=5
- Laut Aussage im Forum "Ein Anspruch auf Entsperrung besteht nicht"

Und was haben wir daraus gelernt? Das DRM schränkt den Weiterverkauf stark ein. Ob das eine Strategie des Publishers ist, kann bisher nicht bestätigt aber auch genauso wenig widerlegen werden.


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was haben wir daraus gelernt? Das DRM schränkt den Weiterverkauf stark ein. Ob das eine Strategie des Publishers ist, kann bisher nicht bestätigt aber auch genauso wenig widerlegen werden.



Das allein stehend ist doch aber falsch, da nicht das DRM den Weiterverkauf einschränkt, sondern die fehlende Deaktivierung des Verkäufers, in dem beschriebenen Fall.

MfG


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Kein DRM --> keine Deaktivierung?!?!   *

Ich hab es Dir doch an zwei Beispielen versucht zu erläutern. Zum Einem am Keymanagement und zum Anderen am DRM Securom *confused*. 
Was bitte war daran jetzt so falsch zu verstehen, dass wir eine Henne&Ei Diskussion führen müssen?


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 27.10.2008 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andersrum, mit deinen Mitteln 
*DRM--->Deaktivierung---> Weiterverkauf.*

Ich streite nicht ab das wenn kein DRM vorhanden ist das Spiel probl. weiterverkauft werden kann.
Du aber hast behauptet das DRM dies unterbietet und das ist schlicht weg falsch.  Das hat nichts mit Ei und Henne zu tun sondern entspricht lediglich dem Diskussionsverlauf, leider.

MfG


----------



## Raptor (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dies stimmt aber auch nur für Spiele mit der Möglichkeit der Deaktivierung, ein C&C AR 3 fehlt schonmal flach genauso wie Spore etc. . Darüber hinaus beeinträchtigt so ein DRM System schon den Gebrauchtspielemarkt, weil man sich als Käufer zweimal überlegt ob man das Risiko eingeht. Wenn man dann ein Spiel mit nicht mehr vorhandenen Aktivierungen kauft wird das wohl das letzte mal gewesen sein das man so was macht. Natürlich kann sich der Publisher da immer rausreden es ist nicht seine Sache sondern die des Verkäufers, es ist aber trotzdem mMn eine Beeinträchtigung des Erstkäufers und gewiß auch mit in die Planungen der Publisher mit eingeflossen. Bei EA steckt sogar Absicht dahinter, weil sie selber zugegeben haben dass sie am liebsten keinen Gebrauchtspielmarkt hätten.


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Willst du deinem Klug-sch..r-Kumpel Rabowke jetzt alle Ehre machen und seinen Platz einnehmen. Dann hast auch gleich einen prägnaten aber stimmigen Spitznamen weg.   

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass das DRM einen Weiterverkauf unterbietet, sondern *unterbindet*. Du unterbietest dich bereits mit jedem weiteren Post...   
Und desweiteren behaupte ich immernoch, dass in erster Linie das DRM einen Weiterverkauf unterbindet... Nicht verbieten, sondern unterbinden.   
So war meine Aussage und versuch sie nicht wieder aus dem Kontext zu reißen. Das liegt dir bekanntlich im Blut.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*

also ich würde keine DRM software gebraucht kaufen..


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.10.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würde keine DRM software gebraucht kaufen..



Dann sind wir schon zwei...


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				DaStash am 27.10.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Per Netiquette und dieser  meiner Deutung hätte ich Dich zumindestens schon einmal deutlich abgemahnt also sei froh das die MOD´s hier so gutmütig sind.



Würde man manch andere wegen Arroganz sperren, wären so einige Leute nicht mehr da


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Und desweiteren behaupte ich immernoch, dass in erster Linie das DRM einen Weiterverkauf unterbindet... *Nicht verbieten, sondern unterbinden.*
> So war meine Aussage und versuch sie nicht wieder aus dem Kontext zu reißen. Das liegt dir bekanntlich im Blut.


Hö? Das klang doch heute mittag (bevor Rabowke auf den Fehler hinwies, was du aber nie kommentiert hast) noch ganz anders!?


			
				German_Ripper am 27.10.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Angaben des Herstellers Ascaron ist dieser Verkauf nicht gestattet und wird *vom Hersteller ausdrücklich verboten*. Demnach kann Ascaron dafür sorgen, dass dieses Angebot umgehend bei Ebay gemeldet und respektive entfernt wird.


Oder hab' ich da jetzt den Kontext verpasst?


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - EA: EA-Boss zum Thema DRM:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.10.2008 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 27.10.2008 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst ja mal den ganzen Diskussionsverlauf nachvollziehen, sind ja glaube ich nur ca. 500 Comments, dann unterhalten wir uns noch einmal gerne. 
Den Rest zu meiner Erklärung kannst du einige Posts vorher nachlesen, dann verstehst du auch den Kontext in welchem diese Aussage gefallen und zu verstehen ist.

MfG


----------



## BuffaloBilI (15. Oktober 2013)

HAHA.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (15. Oktober 2013)

> Mittlerweile hat Electronic Arts den Kurs gewechselt.


Mitnichten Dr. Watson, mitnichten...


----------



## battschack (15. Oktober 2013)

Wir würden gerne ohne EA auskommen^^ Bei mir persönlich klappt es eigentlich ganz gut bis auf mit bf


----------

